# Add your own Stitch of the day



## HennaLadyKim

I see a lot of talk about a stitch a day calendar. Why not start one here today??? If we each add a picture with directions of a different stitch it should be fun!! Lets try not to do a lot of repeats, so be sure the stitch you are adding is not here already  I get a lot of them in my emails as I am sure the rest of you do too. I think both knit and crochet should be included, don't you? Be sure to give reference to where you directions are coming from so any problems can be directed to the original source.
So, Lets get this party started!!

This one is called "This way and that" from my Vogue knitting newsletter.

(multiple of 5 sts plus 2)
Row 1 (RS) K1, *k1, p3, k1; rep from *, end k1.
Row 2 K1, *k3, p2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 3 K1, *p1, k2, p2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 4 K1, *k1, p2, k2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 5 K1, *p3, k2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 6 K1, *p1, k3, p1; rep from *, end k1.
Row 7 K1, *p3, k2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 8 K1, *k1, p2, k2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 9 K1, *p1, k2, p2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 10 K1, *k3, p2; rep from *, end k1.
Row 11 K1, *k1, p3, k1; rep from *, end k1.
Row 12 K1, *p2, k3; rep from *, end k1.
Rep rows 112.

http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/edgings/this_way_and_that.aspx


----------



## bsaito

Great idea. Very pretty stitch.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

bsaito said:


> Great idea. Very pretty stitch.


You forgot to add a stitch!!! LOL


----------



## bsaito

Oooh, I did not know thats a pre-rec to reply. I will have to wait until I get home from work.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

bsaito said:


> Oooh, I did not know thats a pre-rec to reply. I will have to wait until I get home from work.


Be sure you do!! I am anxious to see


----------



## tintin63

Here's an easy slip stitch pattern. from TLC e magazine
Sorry cant get the picture to load will try again later
ZIG ZAG Stitch
Gauge

11 stitches and 16 rows=4" (10cm) in zigzag stitch
Zigzag Stitch

Row 1 (right side): Slip 1 stitch purlwise with yarn in back, knit in front and back of next stitch, knit 4, slip slip knit decrease, knit 2 together, knit 4, *(knit in front and back of stitch) 2 times, knit 4, slip slip knit decrease, knit 2 together, knit 4; repeat from * until 2 stitches remain, knit in front and back of stitch, knit 1.

Row 2: Slip 1 purlwise with yarn in front, purl to end of row.

Row 3: Repeat row 1.

Row 4: Repeat row 2.


----------



## crafty_grandma56

What a great idea!! It's also a great way to find new sites - I thought I had seen them all - but I never knew Vogue had a knitting site. Nice pattern too!! Very different. Wonder if it would make a nice baby blanket?


----------



## conniep

HennaLadyKim said:


> I see a lot of talk about a stitch a day calendar. Why not start one here today??? If we each add a picture with directions of a different stitch it should be fun!! Lets try not to do a lot of repeats, so be sure the stitch you are adding is not here already  I get a lot of them in my emails as I am sure the rest of you do too. I think both knit and crochet should be included, don't you? Be sure to give reference to where you directions are coming from so any problems can be directed to the original source.
> So, Lets get this party started!!
> 
> This one is called "This way and that" from my Vogue knitting newsletter.
> 
> what a great idea. Lets do it
> 
> (multiple of 5 sts plus 2)
> Row 1 (RS) K1, *k1, p3, k1; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 2 K1, *k3, p2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 3 K1, *p1, k2, p2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 4 K1, *k1, p2, k2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 5 K1, *p3, k2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 6 K1, *p1, k3, p1; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 7 K1, *p3, k2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 8 K1, *k1, p2, k2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 9 K1, *p1, k2, p2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 10 K1, *k3, p2; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 11 K1, *k1, p3, k1; rep from *, end k1.
> Row 12 K1, *p2, k3; rep from *, end k1.
> Rep rows 112.
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/edgings/this_way_and_that.aspx


----------



## conniep

when do we begin! Great idea!


----------



## fashion

What a wonderful idea and I like the swatch.

WillieMae


----------



## Cindylu

Great idea although I can't do pictures . Yours is a very pretty square !


----------



## Buttons

You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.


----------



## Baba71

buttons said:


> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.


link did not work. can you try again? I think that it would be fun to try.


----------



## ShawnaJ

Baba71 said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.
> 
> 
> 
> link did not work. can you try again? I think that it would be fun to try.[/quot
> 
> try this..not sure if it will work or not:
> http://newstitchaday.com
> 
> When you look at the link in the address bar all it gives you is:
> newstitchaday.com I don't think this works as a workable link here, though..So, if this doesn't work just try doing a google search for new stitch a day and it should come up in your search pretty easy..it did mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShawnaJ

I think this is an awesome idea...I thiefed the crochet the back loop stitch from the newstitchaday.com website..  Here is the instructions: 

Skill: Easy

Foundation Chain: Any number of stitches

Chain Stitch  ch

Single Crochet  sc

Pattern:

Row 1 : Skip 1 ch, *1 sc into next ch st; rep from * to end

Row 2: Ch 1, turn, skip two ch, *1 sc into next sc; rep from * to end.

Repeat row 2 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


Example of the Back Loop Single Crochet Stitch


----------



## dotcarp2000

Thanks very much. I like this way and that stitch and I think I'll use it to make a shawl. Maybe even a baby blanket


----------



## dotcarp2000

This site comes up blank when I plug the web site in


----------



## crafty_grandma56

Baba71 said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.
> 
> 
> 
> link did not work. can you try again? I think that it would be fun to try.
Click to expand...

*******

Make sure there is no . (DOT -PERIOD) AFTER the com even though it is the end of the sentence...many times that is why you cannot get into the link or it gets chopped off - then you should erase backwords until .com or html


----------



## crafty_grandma56

Of course it is making a liar out of me - here is the link
http://newstitchaday.com/


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Um, as soon as you add a stitch!!! 


conniep said:


> when do we begin! Great idea!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I get that one too, many KP members do. I am hoping we can compile a posting of them here with pictures for sharing. If you right click the picture it will offer you a place to save it. I save mine to my desktop, use them, then put them in the trash. Makes it quick and easy. Stitches with written patterns would be nice to see here, so easy to refer to the page to try it. 


buttons said:


> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.


----------



## Newstitchaday

HennaLadyKim said:


> I get that one too, many KP members do. I am hoping we can compile a posting of them here with pictures for sharing. If you right click the picture it will offer you a place to save it. I save mine to my desktop, use them, then put them in the trash. Makes it quick and easy. Stitches with written patterns would be nice to see here, so easy to refer to the page to try it.
> 
> 
> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.
Click to expand...

I think this is a great thread. I have one request though. If you are going to copy and paste content from my site, please provide a link back to the page you got it from. My content is free to share, but the creative commons license I use says you need to provide credit with a link.

Thanks!

I'll be watching the thread to get ideas for new tutorials.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Newstitchaday said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that one too, many KP members do. I am hoping we can compile a posting of them here with pictures for sharing. If you right click the picture it will offer you a place to save it. I save mine to my desktop, use them, then put them in the trash. Makes it quick and easy. Stitches with written patterns would be nice to see here, so easy to refer to the page to try it.
> 
> 
> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for joinging in!! I LOVE your site  And as I said in the beginning "I see a lot of talk about a stitch a day calendar. Why not start one here today??? If we each add a picture with directions of a different stitch it should be fun!! Lets try not to do a lot of repeats, so be sure the stitch you are adding is not here already I get a lot of them in my emails as I am sure the rest of you do too. I think both knit and crochet should be included, don't you? Be sure to give reference to where you directions are coming from so any problems can be directed to the original source.
> So, Lets get this party started!!"
> Any entries you make would be most appreciated as your links are in video form and I am hoping to get written ones added here  Thanks for playing, ~Kim
> I think this is a great thread. I have one request though. If you are going to copy and paste content from my site, please provide a link back to the page you got it from. My content is free to share, but the creative commons license I use says you need to provide credit with a link.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'll be watching the thread to get ideas for new tutorials.
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Here is a nice easy one. Looks pretty useful. It is called the Andalusian Stitch, found at http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/andalusian.htm

Definition:
Works on multiples of 2 stitches.

Row 1: Knit.

Row 2: Purl.

Row 3: *Knit 1, purl 1. Repeat from * across row.

Row 4: Purl.

Repeat these 4 rows for pattern.
\
Easy Peasy!!!! Who is next!! :XD:


----------



## gamastein

Thanks for the link. I just signed up for the newsletter


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Happy to hear that, but where is your show and tell Missy!!! LOL You're supposed to add a stitch!!


gamastein said:


> Thanks for the link. I just signed up for the newsletter


----------



## gamastein

I am a newbie and don't have any yet but looking forward to learning many new ones. :lol:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Well welcome newbie!! If you click on my name and look at my bookmarks there is a LOT of free teaching stuff listed  And EASY patterns too 


gamastein said:


> I am a newbie and don't have any yet but looking forward to learning many new ones. :lol:


----------



## Knit Girl

Wow I just signed up! This project will be great, we will be able to see all different color combinations and what a great stash buster. WIN WIN :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Well, there really is no sign up.... I am hoping everyone will add a stitch they like so we can build our own Library here. Do you have a favorite one to add yet??


Knit Girl said:


> Wow I just signed up! This project will be great, we will be able to see all different color combinations and what a great stash buster. WIN WIN :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## BeaStitcher

The following web site has a new stitch each day that you can have emailed to you. I believe you can even choose whether you want knit stitches or chochet stitches.

http://newstitchaday.com/

Sharon


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Thanks, we have already covered that. Even got his input back a page or two LOL..I am actually looking for is everyone to post Written directions and a pic of a swatch to be posted foe use here.


BeaStitcher said:


> The following web site has a new stitch each day that you can have emailed to you. I believe you can even choose whether you want knit stitches or chochet stitches.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/
> 
> Sharon


 :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Very Pretty!!! Nice addition. Next???


ShawnaJ said:


> I think this is an awesome idea...I thiefed the crochet the back loop stitch from the newstitchaday.com website..  Here is the instructions:
> 
> Skill: Easy
> 
> Foundation Chain: Any number of stitches
> 
> Chain Stitch  ch
> 
> Single Crochet  sc
> 
> Pattern:
> 
> Row 1 : Skip 1 ch, *1 sc into next ch st; rep from * to end
> 
> Row 2: Ch 1, turn, skip two ch, *1 sc into next sc; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat row 2 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> Example of the Back Loop Single Crochet Stitch


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeaStitcher

Oh, sorry. Didn't catch that.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

No worries!! This is one of those postings you might want to go through all the pages to keep up 


BeaStitcher said:


> Oh, sorry. Didn't catch that.


 :XD:


----------



## bsaito

Oh, I miss Calvin and Hobbes! I am diligently working on finding just the perfect stitch to post. Hopefully you will see it by eod Sunday! Now if only we can get Admin to create a special place to add these stitches like for photos and links.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

That is why I am doing this!!! Its our forum to use to our benefit. The creators have enough to do to keep it up an running. We should be greatful...


----------



## leighanne1968

Ok, I have no idea what this pattern is called but it works up fast and super easy, not to mention pretty. I'm currently making myself a cowl. 

Round 1, 2: K
Round 3, 4: K1, P1 to end
Round 5, 6: K
Round 7, 8: P1, K1 to end
Repeat

For whatever you make, cast on an even number.

In one evening I threw a skein and a half into my cowl while watching tv before I realized how far I was. I'm using a Loops & Threads Charisma with size 13 needles.


----------



## Buttons

I'm so sorry Baba71. I usually check to make sure the links work but i forgot too, but ShawnaJ got it right though. It is a great site.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

leighanne1968 said:


> Ok, I have no idea what this pattern is called but it works up fast and super easy, not to mention pretty. I'm currently making myself a cowl.
> 
> Round 1, 2: K
> Round 3, 4: K1, P1 to end
> Round 5, 6: K
> Round 7, 8: P1, K1 to end
> Repeat
> 
> For whatever you make, cast on an even number.
> 
> In one evening I threw a skein and a half into my cowl while watching tv before I realized how far I was. I'm using a Loops & Threads Charisma with size 13 needles.


Awesome!! Now thats what I'm talkin about  Good job. Looks and sounds like a variation of the seed sitch, kinda, sorta, maybe....
Ok So Seed Stitch is: 
Use odd number of stitches,
k1, p1 
and repeat row one forever. 
Looks like this on a Neck warmer I did. :thumbup:


----------



## Baba71

Thanks, I was able to get the site after the correction.


buttons said:


> I'm so sorry Baba71. I usually check to make sure the links work but i forgot too, but ShawnaJ got it right though. It is a great site.


----------



## carolyne

buttons said:


> You can also join for free Stitch of the day as well. The site is actualloy called: http://www.newstitchaday.com. I get it everyday and started my own Stitch Library.


Me too love this sight, it does crochet as well as knitting..and in my opinion the best stitch dictionary online is theknittingfool.com i have never seen such an extensive stitch library..All pictures in nice thumbnail size, plus directions right there..all you gotta do is click A thru Z..very handy..likei wanted to see the difference very quickly between the moss stitch and the seed stitch.


----------



## Chayjan

I've done this in chunky for scarf/cowl

k1,yfwdk2tog every row very pleased with it.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Got a pic????


Chayjan said:


> I've done this in chunky for scarf/cowl
> 
> k1,yfwdk2tog every row very pleased with it.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> Got a pic????
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this in chunky for scarf/cowl
> 
> k1,yfwdk2tog every row very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Camera out of action at the min


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Bummer 


Chayjan said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pic????
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this in chunky for scarf/cowl
> 
> k1,yfwdk2tog every row very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Camera out of action at the min
Click to expand...


----------



## tintin63

Ladder Rib from Knitting On The Net

NB this is not stretch like other ribs but it is a nice easy pattern

Multiple of 4 + 2 + 2 selvedge sts

Row 1: *yo, k2tog; rep from *.
Rows 2, 4 & 6: p
Rows 3 & 5: *yo, k2tog, k2; rep from * to last 2 sts, yo, k2tog.

Repeat Rows 1-6.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Very pretty! Ok so how many do I cast on?? Im a beginner. Please explain the 4+2+2 and what it means.


tintin63 said:


> Ladder Rib from Knitting On The Net
> 
> NB this is not stretch like other ribs but it is a nice easy pattern
> 
> Multiple of 4 + 2 + 2 selvedge sts
> 
> Row 1: *yo, k2tog; rep from *.
> Rows 2, 4 & 6: p
> Rows 3 & 5: *yo, k2tog, k2; rep from * to last 2 sts, yo, k2tog.
> 
> Repeat Rows 1-6.


----------



## tintin63

HennaLadyKim said:


> Very pretty! Ok so how many do I cast on?? Im a beginner. Please explain the 4+2+2 and what it means.
> 
> 
> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladder Rib from Knitting On The Net
> 
> NB this is not stretch like other ribs but it is a nice easy pattern
> 
> Multiple of 4 + 2 + 2 selvedge sts
> 
> Row 1: *yo, k2tog; rep from *.
> Rows 2, 4 & 6: p
> Rows 3 & 5: *yo, k2tog, k2; rep from * to last 2 sts, yo, k2tog.
> 
> Repeat Rows 1-6.
Click to expand...

4 + 2 + 2 
means the pattern repeat is 4sts + 2 st so when you cast on you will need a multiple of 6 stitches and the add 2 more 1 each end as a selvedge.
Fore example cast on 60 - 10 repeats of pattern plus 2 sts as a selvege. 62 in all.

Does that help?


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Yup!! in this I want to assume we are ALL a beginner and explain clearly what to do  You have done that! Thanks so much 


tintin63 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Ok so how many do I cast on?? Im a beginner. Please explain the 4+2+2 and what it means.
> 
> 
> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladder Rib from Knitting On The Net
> 
> NB this is not stretch like other ribs but it is a nice easy pattern
> 
> Multiple of 4 + 2 + 2 selvedge sts
> 
> Row 1: *yo, k2tog; rep from *.
> Rows 2, 4 & 6: p
> Rows 3 & 5: *yo, k2tog, k2; rep from * to last 2 sts, yo, k2tog.
> 
> Repeat Rows 1-6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 + 2 + 2
> means the pattern repeat is 4sts + 2 st so when you cast on you will need a multiple of 6 stitches and the add 2 more 1 each end as a selvedge.
> Fore example cast on 60 - 10 repeats of pattern plus 2 sts as a selvege. 62 in all.
> 
> Does that help?
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing 
It goes like this:

SHADOW TRIANGLES
Work in multiples of 5 stitches. 
Cast on 35 stitches. 
Row 1: Knit all stitches. 
Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row. 
Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row. 
Row 4: Work the same as Row 3. 
Row 5: Work the same as Row 2. 
Row 6: Knit all stitches. 
Bind off in pattern.


----------



## JJMM88

Great idea!


----------



## bsaito

I found the stitch I will be adding before Monday. I am going to swatch on Sunday during that game thingy.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Not a Super Bowl fan I take it???? LOL


bsaito said:


> I found the stitch I will be adding before Monday. I am going to swatch on Sunday during that game thingy.


----------



## bsaito

Only the commercials. Perfect time to knit/crochet.


----------



## Marianne818

HennaLadyKim said:


> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.


sounds like the rainy day pattern in a dishcloth I made..


----------



## Chayjan

Chayjan said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pic????
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this in chunky for scarf/cowl
> 
> k1,yfwdk2tog every row very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Camera out of action at the min
Click to expand...

I should have said that you need an even number of stitches


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Good to know!! Thanks for remembering to add this! 


Chayjan said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a pic????
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this in chunky for scarf/cowl
> 
> k1,yfwdk2tog every row very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Camera out of action at the min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have said that you need an even number of stitches
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Do you happen to have a picture? Or should we keep this one a mystery?


Marianne818 said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the rainy day pattern in a dishcloth I made..
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## granjoy

HennaLadyKim said:


> Do you happen to have a picture? Or should we keep this one a mystery?
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the rainy day pattern in a dishcloth I made..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I just finished knitting this stitch last night!! Took this pic, (haven't even sewn it up yet, HOT off the needles!) then took one of the pattern as well. This pattern has been around for 30+ years in New Zealand, first put out by NZ 'Kaiapoi' which was bought out by 'Shepherd'. I knitted several of these for my 'boys' (now in their 30's) also for my GKids, and now for the next baby due in August! The pattern is done in 8ply (light worsted USA) and fits 6-12 months, but I have done this one in baby yarn so it is a newborn size. Have never known what the stitch is called....so 'Shadow Triangles' sounds just right! 
Cheers Kim!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## granjoy

Hmm, the stitch shows up better on the printed pattern than on my knitting! Probably because my yarn is so fine.


----------



## bsaito

Your sweater came out great, I see the stitches very well. Great job and great stitch!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

ohhhhh. pretty!! Thanks for showing us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsaito

Here's my contribution. I don't know what this stitch is called. I saw it when perusing baby blankies. 

Cast on even number of stitches
kf&b each stitch
k2tog, p2tog
repeat both rows for pattern

It is fairly labor intensive for me. I don't think I would make a whole blanket but it will work fine for a wash cloth/scrubbie.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

How Pretty! Thanks for contributing!...Next???


----------



## martymcd

Such a great idea for extending a topic. Appreciate it!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

So, where is your stitch martymcd???? 


martymcd said:


> Such a great idea for extending a topic. Appreciate it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## martymcd

My favorite stitch right now is honeycomb lace:

Row 1: Right side: k
Row 2: k
Row 3: k1, p1, (yo, p2tog,)to last st, k1
Row 4: k

It's beautiful (at least to me) with a bamboo blend. Making a wrap right now. Super easy stitch and knits up fast. Pictures are beyond me at the moment.


----------



## TXann

Did you know that on knitting stitches if you don't have a camera or knowledge how to upload pictures you can Google "honeycomb knit stitch" or whichever stitch you are talking about and copy and save it to your computer and then upload it to KP to show the stitch you are talking about.

For instance:


----------



## Chayjan

joyjoyw said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have a picture? Or should we keep this one a mystery?
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the rainy day pattern in a dishcloth I made..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished knitting this stitch last night!! Took this pic, (haven't even sewn it up yet, HOT off the needles!) then took one of the pattern as well. This pattern has been around for 30+ years in New Zealand, first put out by NZ 'Kaiapoi' which was bought out by 'Shepherd'. I knitted several of these for my 'boys' (now in their 30's) also for my GKids, and now for the next baby due in August! The pattern is done in 8ply (light worsted USA) and fits 6-12 months, but I have done this one in baby yarn so it is a newborn size. Have never known what the stitch is called....so 'Shadow Triangles' sounds just right!
> Cheers Kim!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Oh i really like that


----------



## Chayjan

bsaito said:


> Here's my contribution. I don't know what this stitch is called. I saw it when perusing baby blankies.
> 
> Cast on even number of stitches
> kf&b each stitch
> k2tog, p2tog
> repeat both rows for pattern
> 
> It is fairly labor intensive for me. I don't think I would make a whole blanket but it will work fine for a wash cloth/scrubbie.


It looks quite solid and I can see it might make your fingers and hands ache if you did do a blanket in it.


----------



## martymcd

TXann said:


> Did you know that on knitting stitches if you don't have a camera or knowledge how to upload pictures you can Google "honeycomb knit stitch" or whichever stitch you are talking about and copy and save it to your computer and then upload it to KP to show the stitch you are talking about.
> 
> For instance:


Haven't tried that yet, but I just tried it and you did me in because I found a directory of stitches. How will I ever get them all knitted?


----------



## TXann

martymcd can you share the directory of stitches you found? I love learning new stitches.

Ann



martymcd said:


> TXann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that on knitting stitches if you don't have a camera or knowledge how to upload pictures you can Google "honeycomb knit stitch" or whichever stitch you are talking about and copy and save it to your computer and then upload it to KP to show the stitch you are talking about.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried that yet, but I just tried it and you did me in because I found a directory of stitches. How will I ever get them all knitted?
Click to expand...

 :-D


----------



## TXann

Block Stitch. Cast on a number of stitches divisible by ten.

Row 1. Knit five and Purl five across row. Repeat Row One for five rows.

Row 6. Purl five and Knit five across row. Repeat Row Six for five rows.

Repeat these ten rows for complete pattern.


----------



## darski

bsaito said:


> Here's my contribution. I don't know what this stitch is called. I saw it when perusing baby blankies.
> 
> Cast on even number of stitches
> kf&b each stitch
> k2tog, p2tog
> repeat both rows for pattern
> 
> It is fairly labor intensive for me. I don't think I would make a whole blanket but it will work fine for a wash cloth/scrubbie.


That looks like a great stitch for an exfoliating wash cloth. Have to give it a try.


----------



## darski

Here is my fave stitch for knitting
Stitchfinder: Knitting Pattern: Pointelle

Click to Zoom Pointelle (multiple of 14 sts plus 5, minimum of 33 stitches)

Note: the instructions below are a generic description of how to execute this stitch pattern. For a single repeat, you'd only need nineteen stitches but you'd have a VERY narrow piece! In the example shown, there are two repeats of the stitch, so to make a swatch that looks like the one shown, you need to cast on 33 stitches (2 x the multiple of 14 stitches needed for a single repeat of the pattern plus 5.)

Row 1 (RS) *K5, yo, SKP , k2, p1, k2, k2tog, yo; rep from *, end k5.
Rows 2 and 4 P9, *k1, p13; rep from * end k1, p9.
Row 3 K6, *yo, SKP, k1, p1, k1, k2tog, yo, k7; rep from *, end last rep k6.
Row 5 K7, *yo, SKP, p1, k2tog, yo, k9, rep from *, end last rep k7.
Row 6 rep as row 2.
Rep rows 1-6.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/287.html?www=1&lbc=&language=


----------



## moellercl

Great Idea!!


----------



## darski

Just curious - where on the "new stitch" website do you sign up for the daily email? I don't recognize what words it might be... old eyes I guess


----------



## martymcd

darski said:


> Just curious - where on the "new stitch" website do you sign up for the daily email? I don't recognize what words it might be... old eyes I guess


Searched and searched and I couldn't find it either, so hopefully it's not my old eyes either.


----------



## crafty_grandma56

martymcd said:


> darski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - where on the "new stitch" website do you sign up for the daily email? I don't recognize what words it might be... old eyes I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Searched and searched and I couldn't find it either, so hopefully it's not my old eyes either.
Click to expand...

************
Not easy to find....when you go to newstitchaday.com click on the title of one of the videos; scroll down to the bottom of the page after the instructions and it will say Get our FREE daily stitch e-mail or click on the link below

http://newstitchaday.com/decrease-bind-off/

I clicked on the decrease-bind-off title and scroll down - if you want to sign up for the crochet click on the left side which is crocheted. Hope this helps..


----------



## darski

crafty_grandma56 said:


> ************
> Not easy to find....when you go to newstitchaday.com click on the title of one of the videos; scroll down to the bottom of the page after the instructions and it will say Get our FREE daily stitch e-mail or click on the link below
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/decrease-bind-off/
> 
> I clicked on the decrease-bind-off title and scroll down - if you want to sign up for the crochet click on the left side which is crocheted. Hope this helps..


Thank you, thank you. Got it!
P.S. I like that decrease bind-off


----------



## martymcd

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php 
Tons of patterns, too. Hope this is what you were looking for. There were more further down the page, so if you just google a stitch, tons will come up.

martymcd



TXann said:


> martymcd can you share the directory of stitches you found? I love learning new stitches.
> 
> Ann
> 
> 
> 
> martymcd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that on knitting stitches if you don't have a camera or knowledge how to upload pictures you can Google "honeycomb knit stitch" or whichever stitch you are talking about and copy and save it to your computer and then upload it to KP to show the stitch you are talking about.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried that yet, but I just tried it and you did me in because I found a directory of stitches. How will I ever get them all knitted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## TXann

martymcd said:


> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
> Tons of patterns, too. Hope this is what you were looking for. There were more further down the page, so if you just google a stitch, tons will come up.
> 
> martymcd
> 
> 
> 
> TXann said:
> 
> 
> 
> martymcd can you share the directory of stitches you found? I love learning new stitches.
> 
> Ann
> 
> 
> 
> martymcd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that on knitting stitches if you don't have a camera or knowledge how to upload pictures you can Google "honeycomb knit stitch" or whichever stitch you are talking about and copy and save it to your computer and then upload it to KP to show the stitch you are talking about.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried that yet, but I just tried it and you did me in because I found a directory of stitches. How will I ever get them all knitted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks martymcd

:thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Very pretty!!! Thanks for playing, and feel free to add more as the days go on 


darski said:


> Here is my fave stitch for knitting
> Stitchfinder: Knitting Pattern: Pointelle
> 
> Click to Zoom Pointelle (multiple of 14 sts plus 5, minimum of 33 stitches)
> 
> Note: the instructions below are a generic description of how to execute this stitch pattern. For a single repeat, you'd only need nineteen stitches but you'd have a VERY narrow piece! In the example shown, there are two repeats of the stitch, so to make a swatch that looks like the one shown, you need to cast on 33 stitches (2 x the multiple of 14 stitches needed for a single repeat of the pattern plus 5.)
> 
> Row 1 (RS) *K5, yo, SKP , k2, p1, k2, k2tog, yo; rep from *, end k5.
> Rows 2 and 4 P9, *k1, p13; rep from * end k1, p9.
> Row 3 K6, *yo, SKP, k1, p1, k1, k2tog, yo, k7; rep from *, end last rep k6.
> Row 5 K7, *yo, SKP, p1, k2tog, yo, k9, rep from *, end last rep k7.
> Row 6 rep as row 2.
> Rep rows 1-6.
> 
> http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/287.html?www=1&lbc=&language=


 :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

On page 2 of this posting you can contact the owner of the site directly. I am sure he would be happy to help  Just click his name and send him a PM. 


martymcd said:


> darski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - where on the "new stitch" website do you sign up for the daily email? I don't recognize what words it might be... old eyes I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Searched and searched and I couldn't find it either, so hopefully it's not my old eyes either.
Click to expand...


----------



## darski

HennaLadyKim said:


> On page 2 of this posting you can contact the owner of the site directly. I am sure he would be happy to help  Just click his name and send him a PM.


We got the directions and I am all signed up and waiting.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Great!!! You will love it!! You can browse the site and drool anytime if you cant stand to wait!!


darski said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> On page 2 of this posting you can contact the owner of the site directly. I am sure he would be happy to help  Just click his name and send him a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> We got the directions and I am all signed up and waiting.
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

But I bet it would make a nice shower cloth!! (Wouldn't wanna waste it on the dishes


Chayjan said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution. I don't know what this stitch is called. I saw it when perusing baby blankies.
> 
> Cast on even number of stitches
> kf&b each stitch
> k2tog, p2tog
> repeat both rows for pattern
> 
> It is fairly labor intensive for me. I don't think I would make a whole blanket but it will work fine for a wash cloth/scrubbie.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks quite solid and I can see it might make your fingers and hands ache if you did do a blanket in it.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

How to Knit the Purl Through the Back Loop Stitch (p tbl)
This is a good visual: http://newstitchaday.com/purl-through-the-back-loop-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=c1a933520f-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Another video link. A MUST SEE 
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Staggered rib

CO 24 sts

Row 1 (first row only): [K2, p2] to end
Row 2: Sl1, k1, p2, [K2, p2] to end
Row 3: Sl1, [p2, k2] to last 3 sts, p2, k1
Row 4: Sl1p, [k2, p2] to last 3 sts, k2, p1
Row 5: Sl1, p1, [k2, p2] to last 2 sts, k2
Row 6: Sl1p, p1, [k2, p2] to last 2 sts, k2
Row 7: Sl1p, [k2, p2] to last 3 st3, k2, p1
Row 8: Sl1, [p2, k2] to last 3 sts, p2, k1
Row 9: Sl1p, k1, [p2, k2] to last 2 sts, p2

Repeat rows 2-9
Pattern for a scarf found here: http://itsastitchup.co.uk/knitting-patterns/staggered-rib-scarf/


----------



## bsaito

Maybe we should ask admin to create a Stitch group that all these stitches can be posted instead of on one long thread.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

You could i suppose. I will keep posting here, and hope others will as well. My goal is to have the readers contribute their favorite stitches.


bsaito said:


> Maybe we should ask admin to create a Stitch group that all these stitches can be posted instead of on one long thread.


----------



## bsaito

It's your baby. I bow to your wishes. I will post more here too, then.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I did not mean not to ask admin. They may be willing to do this. I just enjoy the readers input, and feedback about any given stitch they like and why. I dont need a monopoly  But please, do keep adding and we will habv a nice collection before you know it!!LOL


bsaito said:


> It's your baby. I bow to your wishes. I will post more here too, then.


----------



## bsaito

I will keep it on watch so I can see when the new stitches come in.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

This one is pretty cool!
http://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches/knit-a-purl-stitches/239-simple-stockinette-hearts

Scroll to the bottom of the page too. There are some really nice other styles of stitches  :thumbup:


----------



## martymcd

HennaLadyKim said:


> This one is pretty cool!
> http://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches/knit-a-purl-stitches/239-simple-stockinette-hearts
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the page too. There are some really nice other styles of stitches  :thumbup:


Heavenly stitiches! The rib ones are luscious!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

This is called the Moss Stitch Zig Zag found at :
http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/moss-zigzag.htm
What a fun scarf idea!!! 
Definition:
Stitch pattern is a panel of 7 stitches that can be repeated as often as you like.

Row 1: Purl 1, knit 1, purl 1, knit 4.

Row 2 and all wrong side rows: Knit the knits and purl the purls as you see them.

Row 3: (Knit 1, purl 1) twice, knit 3.

Row 5: Knit 2, purl 1, knit 1, purl 1, knit 2.

Row 7: Knit 3, (purl 1, knit 1) twice.

Row 9: Knit 4, purl 1, knit 1, purl 1.

Rows 11 and 12: Repeat rows 7 and 8.

Rows 13 and 14: Repeat rows 5 and 6.

Rows 15 and 16: Repeat rows 3 and 4.

Repeat these 16 rows for pattern.

Note: Knitting the knits and purling the purls means that you look at the stitch and knit what you see. Row 2, for example, would have you purling 4 stitches, then knitting 1, purling 1 and knitting 1.


----------



## martymcd

Do you do new ones daily? Can't keep up with them all.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I do not expect anyone to keep up with them. These are just here for quick reference 


martymcd said:


> Do you do new ones daily? Can't keep up with them all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Thanks Hennalady, that's a great stitch :-D


----------



## Chayjan

darski said:


> Here is my fave stitch for knitting
> Stitchfinder: Knitting Pattern: Pointelle
> 
> Click to Zoom Pointelle (multiple of 14 sts plus 5, minimum of 33 stitches)
> 
> Note: the instructions below are a generic description of how to execute this stitch pattern. For a single repeat, you'd only need nineteen stitches but you'd have a VERY narrow piece! In the example shown, there are two repeats of the stitch, so to make a swatch that looks like the one shown, you need to cast on 33 stitches (2 x the multiple of 14 stitches needed for a single repeat of the pattern plus 5.)
> 
> Row 1 (RS) *K5, yo, SKP , k2, p1, k2, k2tog, yo; rep from *, end k5.
> Rows 2 and 4 P9, *k1, p13; rep from * end k1, p9.
> Row 3 K6, *yo, SKP, k1, p1, k1, k2tog, yo, k7; rep from *, end last rep k6.
> Row 5 K7, *yo, SKP, p1, k2tog, yo, k9, rep from *, end last rep k7.
> Row 6 rep as row 2.
> Rep rows 1-6.
> 
> http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/287.html?www=1&lbc=&language=


Nice


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> How to Knit the Purl Through the Back Loop Stitch (p tbl)
> This is a good visual: http://newstitchaday.com/purl-through-the-back-loop-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=c1a933520f-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email :thumbup: :thumbup:


Think this has a classic look and in my favorite colour too.I can always trust you to come up with something I like HennaLadyKim :lol:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Uh Uhhh The pressure is on now :O


----------



## HennaLadyKim

How about a lovely crochet one!! There is a chart for those of you that like them at the link. This one looks like Angel Wings to me....

Lace Band
(ch 23)
Row 1 (RS) 1 dc in 7th ch from hook and in next 11 ch, ch 4, skip 4 next ch, 1 sc in last ch. Turn.
Row 2 Ch 6, 1 sc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 9 times. Turn.
Row 3 Ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 6 times, ch 4, skip 2 dc, 1 sc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
Row 4 Ch 6, 1 sc in first ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 3 times. Turn.
Row 5 Ch 6, skip 3 dc, [1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4] twice, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
Row 6 Ch 6, [1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc] twice, 3 dc in t-ch sp. Turn.
Row 7 Ch 8, 1 dc in 7th, then 8th ch from hook, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] twice, 2 dc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
Row 8 Ch 6, 1 sc in first ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 2 dc in next ch-4 sp, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 5 times, 2 dc in t-ch sp. Turn.
Row 9 Ch 8, 1 dc in 7th, then 8th ch from hook, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 8 times, 2 dc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
Rep rows 29.

http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/crochet/lace_band.aspx :thumbup:


----------



## martymcd

HennaLadyKim said:


> How about a lovely crochet one!! There is a chart for those of you that like them at the link. This one looks like Angel Wings to me....
> 
> Lace Band
> (ch 23)
> Row 1 (RS) 1 dc in 7th ch from hook and in next 11 ch, ch 4, skip 4 next ch, 1 sc in last ch. Turn.
> Row 2 Ch 6, 1 sc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 9 times. Turn.
> Row 3 Ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 6 times, ch 4, skip 2 dc, 1 sc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 4 Ch 6, 1 sc in first ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 3 times. Turn.
> Row 5 Ch 6, skip 3 dc, [1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4] twice, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 6 Ch 6, [1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc] twice, 3 dc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 7 Ch 8, 1 dc in 7th, then 8th ch from hook, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] twice, 2 dc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 8 Ch 6, 1 sc in first ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 2 dc in next ch-4 sp, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 5 times, 2 dc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 9 Ch 8, 1 dc in 7th, then 8th ch from hook, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 8 times, 2 dc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Rep rows 29.
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/crochet/lace_band.aspx :thumbup:


Oh so beautiful. Sometimes wish I could crochet, but too much knitting to learn and practice. I love seeing it, though!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

It is never too late to learn!!


----------



## samazon

Love that one too, thanks :-D


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Here is a great link in case you decide to try martymcd: 
Free Tutorials" eBooks All about Crochet

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47507-1.html


----------



## martymcd

Pavilion

Multiple of 18
Row 1 (RS): k2, p1, k5, p7, k3; rep across
Row 2 and all even rows: Knit the knit sts and purl the purl sts as they face you.
Row 3: (k1, p1) twice, k5, p5, k4; rep across
Row 5: p1, k3, p1, k5, p3, k5; rep across
Row 7: k5, p1, k5, p7; rep across
Row 9: (p1, k5) twice, p5, k1; rep across
Row 11: k1, (p1, k5) twice, p3, k2; rep across
Row 13: k2, *p1, k5; rep from *, end p1, k3
Row 15: k3, p1, k5, p1, k3, p1, k1, p1, k2; rep across
Row 17: k4, p1, k5, p1, k1, p1, k3, p1, k1; rep across
Row 19: k5, p7, k5, p1; rep across
Row 21: p1, k5, p5, k5, p1, k1; rep across
Row 23: k1, p1, k5, p3, k5, p1, k2; rep across
Row 25: k2, p7, k5, p1, k3; rep across
Row 27: k1, p1, k1, p5, k5, p1, k4; rep across
Row 29: p1, k3, p3, k5, p1, k5; rep across
Row 31: k5, p1; rep across
Row 33: k4, p1, k1, p1, k3, p1, k5, p1, k1; rep across
Row 35: (k3, p1) twice, k1, p1, k5, p1, k2; rep across
Row 36: Knit the knit sts and purl the purl sts as they face you.

http://knittingqueen.com/reversible_stitch_patterns.html

This is a stitch that looks absolutely intriguing!


----------



## HennaLadyKim

martymcd said:


> Pavilion
> 
> Multiple of 18
> Row 1 (RS): k2, p1, k5, p7, k3; rep across
> Row 2 and all even rows: Knit the knit sts and purl the purl sts as they face you.
> Row 3: (k1, p1) twice, k5, p5, k4; rep across
> Row 5: p1, k3, p1, k5, p3, k5; rep across
> Row 7: k5, p1, k5, p7; rep across
> Row 9: (p1, k5) twice, p5, k1; rep across
> Row 11: k1, (p1, k5) twice, p3, k2; rep across
> Row 13: k2, *p1, k5; rep from *, end p1, k3
> Row 15: k3, p1, k5, p1, k3, p1, k1, p1, k2; rep across
> Row 17: k4, p1, k5, p1, k1, p1, k3, p1, k1; rep across
> Row 19: k5, p7, k5, p1; rep across
> Row 21: p1, k5, p5, k5, p1, k1; rep across
> Row 23: k1, p1, k5, p3, k5, p1, k2; rep across
> Row 25: k2, p7, k5, p1, k3; rep across
> Row 27: k1, p1, k1, p5, k5, p1, k4; rep across
> Row 29: p1, k3, p3, k5, p1, k5; rep across
> Row 31: k5, p1; rep across
> Row 33: k4, p1, k1, p1, k3, p1, k5, p1, k1; rep across
> Row 35: (k3, p1) twice, k1, p1, k5, p1, k2; rep across
> Row 36: Knit the knit sts and purl the purl sts as they face you.
> 
> http://knittingqueen.com/reversible_stitch_patterns.html
> 
> This is a stitch that looks absolutely intriguing!


Thanks for sharing!!! Nice site too 
:thumbup:


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> How about a lovely crochet one!! There is a chart for those of you that like them at the link. This one looks like Angel Wings to me....
> 
> Lace Band
> (ch 23)
> Row 1 (RS) 1 dc in 7th ch from hook and in next 11 ch, ch 4, skip 4 next ch, 1 sc in last ch. Turn.
> Row 2 Ch 6, 1 sc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 9 times. Turn.
> Row 3 Ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 6 times, ch 4, skip 2 dc, 1 sc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 4 Ch 6, 1 sc in first ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 2 dc, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 3 times. Turn.
> Row 5 Ch 6, skip 3 dc, [1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4] twice, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 6 Ch 6, [1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc] twice, 3 dc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 7 Ch 8, 1 dc in 7th, then 8th ch from hook, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] twice, 2 dc in ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 8 Ch 6, 1 sc in first ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 2 dc in next ch-4 sp, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 5 times, 2 dc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Row 9 Ch 8, 1 dc in 7th, then 8th ch from hook, [1 dc in between last dc and next dc] 8 times, 2 dc in next ch-4 sp, ch 4, skip 1 sc, 1 sc in t-ch sp. Turn.
> Rep rows 29.
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/crochet/lace_band.aspx :thumbup:


It's so pretty


----------



## Stampergrandma

Knitting Stitch Patterns
Seafoam Stitch
http://www.extremezone.com/~binky/graphic/seafoam.jpg

Multiple of 10 + 6
Rows 1 and 2: k
Row 3 (RS): k6, *(yo) twice, k1, (yo) 3 times, k1, (yo) 4 times, k1, (yo) 3 times, k1, (yo) twice, k6; rep from *
Row 4: k and drop all yo's off needle
Row 5 and 6: k
Row 7: k1, *(yo) twice, k1, (yo) 3 times, k1, (yo) 4 times, k1, (yo) 3 times, k1, (yo) twice, k6; rep from *, end last rep k1 instead of k6
Row 8: Rep Row 4.
Contributed by Oma Englund
See Abbreviations and the Glossary for help.
Knitting Stitch Pattern Index


----------



## SylviaC

HennaLadyKim said:


> I see a lot of talk about a stitch a day calendar. Why not start one here today??? If we each add a picture with directions of a different stitch it should be fun!! Lets try not to do a lot of repeats, so be sure the stitch you are adding is not here already  I get a lot of them in my emails as I am sure the rest of you do too. I think both knit and crochet should be included, don't you? Be sure to give reference to where you directions are coming from so any problems can be directed to the original source.
> So, Lets get this party started!!
> 
> So how did I miss this hennalady?
> 
> here is a link because it is a tutorial but I am adding a photo - I hope. I posted this in links and resources as well, so it will be there tomorrow I think.
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## SylviaC

hiccup - sorry


----------



## Hippie Chick

I dont know!!!! How did you misss it! Im loving the pic so far.... Have to resist vlicking the link tonight though..... Blankie is calling my name  ~Kim


SylviaC said:


> hiccup - sorry


----------



## Hippie Chick

Afghan Stitch

How to work afghan stitch:

Step 1 - With an afghan hook, work a ch the required length.

Step 2 - Working in the horizontal strand at back of ch, draw up a loop in 2nd ch from hook and in each remaining ch, retaining loops on hook. There will be the same number of loops on hook as original number of ch.

Step 3 - To complete row, work off loops in following manner: y o hook, draw through first loop on hook, * y o hook, draw through next 2 loops on hook; repeat from * until 1 loop remains on hook.

Step 4 - Counting the loop on hook as the first loop of the row, * insert hook under vertical bar of next st, y o hook, draw up a loop retaining it on hook; repeat from * to within 1 st of end, insert hook under both vertical bars of last st, y o hook, draw up a loop, retaining it on hook. There will be the same number of loops on hook as in Step 2.

Repeat Step 3.

Steps 3 and 4 make 1 row.

Repeat Steps 4 and 3 for desired length.

Source: Crochet Primer, Berhard Ulmann Volume 64

The Plain Afghan Stitch

1. Make a ch. foundation and one extra ch. to turn, then proceed to draw a loop through each ch., and leave all loops on the hook. At the end, there should be the same number of loops on the hook, as there were foundation chains.

2. Row 2. Y.O. and through first loop on hook, * Y.O. and through two loops on hook. Repeat from * until there is only one loop on hook.

3. Row 3. Draw a loop through each upright stitch. At the end, there should be as many loops as on Row 1. Repeat Rows 2 and 3 for pattern.

Source: Complete Guide to Modern Knitting and Crocheting
There is a video also included on the link for those that like a visual aid 
http://freevintagecrochet.com/how-to-crochet/afghan-stitch


----------



## Hippie Chick

Just got a look at this! How very cool I see it as using it alone with some Pearl Cotton and Beads and making a necklace and bracelet!!!! Would also make a great strap for a bag...... So many ideas  Thanks Sylvia!!!


SylviaC said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of talk about a stitch a day calendar. Why not start one here today??? If we each add a picture with directions of a different stitch it should be fun!! Lets try not to do a lot of repeats, so be sure the stitch you are adding is not here already  I get a lot of them in my emails as I am sure the rest of you do too. I think both knit and crochet should be included, don't you? Be sure to give reference to where you directions are coming from so any problems can be directed to the original source.
> So, Lets get this party started!!
> 
> So how did I miss this hennalady?
> 
> here is a link because it is a tutorial but I am adding a photo - I hope. I posted this in links and resources as well, so it will be there tomorrow I think.
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

1st Row. Ch 14; dc in 8th ch from hook, skip 2 ch, dc in next ch, ch 4, dc in same place as last dc, skip 2 ch, dc in next dc, ch 2, dc in same place as last dc. Ch 5, turn.
2nd Row. Dc in first ch-2 sp; in next ch-4 sp make 4 dc, ch 1 and 4 dc; in next sp make dc, ch 2 and dc. Ch 5, turn.
3rd Row. Dc in ch-2 sp, dc in ch-1 sp (between dc-groups), ch 4, dc in same place as last dc, dc in next ch-2 sp, ch 2, dc in same sp. Ch 5, turn.

Repeat 2nd and 3rd rows alternately for desired length.
http://crochetology.net/2009/09/insertion-28-1/

This would make great bookmarks!


----------



## samazon

It would also make great trim :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick

Many great uses Im sure. Of course, I see it with beads sparkling it up as a bracelet..... But thats just me 


samazon said:


> It would also make great trim :-D


----------



## samazon

That's a great idea :thumbup: My GD likes what she calls old hippie stuff (Ha Ha). Little does she know :lol:


----------



## Hippie Chick

samazon said:


> That's a great idea :thumbup: My GD likes what she calls old hippie stuff (Ha Ha). Little does she know :lol:


Muuuuuaaahhahahahahahhaahhahaahaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie Chick

How to do the Moss stitch:
Cast on an uneven number of sts.

An uneven number of sts makes this pattern symmetrical  either side can be the right side.

Follow this stitch pattern:

Rows 1 and 4: K1, * p1, k1; rep from * to end of row.

Rows 2 and 3: P1,* k1, p1; rep from * to end of row.

Repeat Rows 14 to create the pattern.


----------



## Buttons

Diagonals

Multiple of 8 + 6

Row 1: (RS) P3, *K5,P3; rep from* to last 3 sts
K3.

Row 2: P4, *K3, P5: rep from * to last 2 sts
K2.

Row 3: P1, K5. *P3, K5; rep from * to end

Row 4: K1, P5, *K3, P5; rep from* to end

Row 5: K4, *P3, K54; rep from* to last 2 
sts, P2

Row 6: K3, *P5, K3; rep from* to last st, 
P1

Row 7: K2, P3, *K5, P3, *K5, P3; rep from*
to last st, K1

Row 8: P2, K3; *P5, K3; rep from * to last
st, P1

Repeat these 8 rows for pattern.

I got this from 101 stitches to knit by Erika Knight. I have no pics.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Cool! Another mystery stitch  O.K. Who is next????


buttons said:


> Diagonals
> 
> Multiple of 8 + 6
> 
> Row 1: (RS) P3, *K5,P3; rep from* to last 3 sts
> K3.
> 
> Row 2: P4, *K3, P5: rep from * to last 2 sts
> K2.
> 
> Row 3: P1, K5. *P3, K5; rep from * to end
> 
> Row 4: K1, P5, *K3, P5; rep from* to end
> 
> Row 5: K4, *P3, K54; rep from* to last 2
> sts, P2
> 
> Row 6: K3, *P5, K3; rep from* to last st,
> P1
> 
> Row 7: K2, P3, *K5, P3, *K5, P3; rep from*
> to last st, K1
> 
> Row 8: P2, K3; *P5, K3; rep from * to last
> st, P1
> 
> Repeat these 8 rows for pattern.
> 
> I got this from 101 stitches to knit by Erika Knight. I have no pics.


----------



## Buttons

LOL...If I knew how to get a pic of that stitch I would have sent it. I'm not sure how to do it. I am starting a scarf with that particular stitch. It looks almost like this Oblique Stitch


----------



## Hippie Chick

Pretty!!! O.K. So here is a list of what we have up to here:

This way and that
ZIG ZAG Stitch
crochet the back loop stitch
Andalusian Stitch
no idea what this pattern is called 
seed sitch
chunky for scarf/cowl stitch
Ladder Rib
http://newstitchaday.com/
SHADOW TRIANGLES
perusing baby blankies
honeycomb lace
Block Stitch
Pointelle
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
Knit the Purl Through the Back Loop Stitch
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook
Staggered rib 
Simple Stockinette Hearts
Moss Stitch Zig Zag
Angel Wings
Pavilion
Seafoam Stitch
Twister Garter Cuff/Edging
Afghan Stitch 
Insertion crocheted with cotton thread
Moss stitch
Diagonals
Russian Join
We are off to a good start  :XD:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Here is a Russian Join video! Great way to change colors and add new yarn invisible : 



Very useful and saves time with weaving tails later too


----------



## hennalady

Grit Stitch I
Multiple of 2 sts + 1
(add 2 for base chain)

1st Row: Skip 2 ch (count as 1 sc), 1 sc into next ch, *skip 1 ch, 2 sc into next ch; rep from * to last 2 ch, skip 1 ch, 1 sc into last ch; turn.
2nd Row: 1 ch (counts as 1 sc), 1 sc into next st, *skip 1 sc, 2 sc into next sc; rep from * to last 2 sts, skip 1 sc, 1 sc into top of tch, turn.
Rep 2nd row. :thumbup: Found at:
http://crochetology.net/2010/01/grit-stitch-i/


----------



## SylviaC

I think that would make a pretty sturdy dishcloth in worsted cotton. Might try that. Thanks for the link too- I will have to investigate - no wonder I don't get much done :lol:


----------



## samazon

Thanks for that link, love the stitches :-D


----------



## Buttons

Love the stitch. Thanks for the link. I do both knit and crochet but I like knitting better.


----------



## Buttons

Good job Hippie Chick. Hope it keeps going. Keep us up to date with all the list of stitches.


----------



## Hippie Chick

buttons said:


> Good job Hippie Chick. Hope it keeps going. Keep us up to date with all the list of stitches.


Will do, but you all have to help me build this library!! So add along ladies and gents 
Here is a nice one, looks easy too!!

Knitting Stitch
Mock Cable

Contributed by Maryann Walsh @ Knitting on the net
This pattern stitch is reversible; no need to twist stitches to achive this easy to knit mock cable pattern stitch :

Multiple of 10 
Row 1: p4, k1, p1, k4
Row 2: p3, k2, p2, k3
Row 3: p2, k2, p1, k1, p2, k2
Row 4: p1, k2, p2, k2, p2, k1
Row 5: k2, p3, k3, p2
Row 6: k1, p4, k4, p1 
Rep Rows 1-6. :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

Diamond Weave. 
Cast on a number of stitches divisi­ble by eight, plus one stitch.

Row 1. K 4, * P 1, K 7. Repeat from * across row. End P 1, K 4.

Row 2. P 3, * K 1, P 1, K 1, P 5. Repeat from * across row. End P 3.

Row 3. K 2, * P 1, K 3, P 1, K 3. Repeat from * across row. End K 2.

Row 4. P 1, * K 1, P 5, K 1, P 1. Repeat from * across row. End P 1.

Row 5. * P 1, K 7. Repeat from * across row. End P 1.

Row 6. P 1, * K 1, P 5, K 1, P 1. Repeat from * across row. End P 1.

Row 7. K 2, * P 1, K 3, P 1, K 3. Repeat from * across row. End K 2.

Row 8. P 3, * K 1, P 1, K 5, P 1. Repeat from * across row. End P 3.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Instructions and Illustrations

Yarn Over (knit)
Bring yarn to front and over top of right needle. Knit the next stitch.
Video avail at link as well:
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/stitch_guide/content.html?content_id=166
Yarn Over (purl)
Bring yarn to front and over top of right needle. Purl the next stitch. :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

Crochet Crocodile Stitch:




 :thumbup: :thumbup:
I DO NOT HAVE THE PATTERNS AVAIL FOR THESE PICTURES, JUST THE STITCH.  Images found on a google search for Crocodile stitch, crochet. However, there is a hood here with reference to a pattern:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59460-1.html
And here is a neck warmer
http://crochetgottaloveit.blogspot.com/2012/01/alligator-stitch-crocodile-stitch-neck.html


----------



## Hippie Chick

O.K. Beckie, this one is for you 
I found this on Fatima's lovely site. I love her work and she shares some Fantastic designs  "Thanks Fatima"
She can be found at:
http://crochetology.net/2009/09/chain-lace/
And if you use Facebook here:
http://www.facebook.com/crochetology

Start with multiple of 10 sts +1.

Row 1. After completing foundation chain, ch 2, dc in 3rd ch from hook, *skip 4 ch, ch 4, (sc, ch 7) 3 times in next ch, sc in same ch, skip 4 ch, ch 4, dc in next ch*. Rep from * to *, ending with dc in final ch.

Row 2. Ch 1, *sc in dc, ch 1, (sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3) twice, sc in ch-7-sp, ch 1*. Rep from * to * across, ending with sc in dc. Skip turning ch. Turn.

Row 3. Ch 1. In first sc (ch 7, sc) twice, *skip (ch-1-sp, ch-3-sp) from row below, ch 4, dc in next sc, skip (ch-3-sp, sc, ch-1-sp) from row below, ch 4, (sc, ch 7) 3 times in next sc, sc in same sc*. Rep from * to *, ending with (sc, ch 7, ch 4, dtr) in last sc. Skip turning ch, turn.

Row 4. Ch 1. Sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3, sc in next ch-7-sp, *ch 1, sc in dc, ch 1, (sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3) twice, sc in ch-7-sp*. Rep from * to *, ending wit ch 3, sc in ch-7-sp, turn.

Row 5. Ch 2, *dc in sc, skip (ch 3, sc, ch) from row below, ch 4, in following sc (sc, ch 7) three times, sc in same sc, skip (ch 1, sc, ch 3) from row below, ch 4*. Rep from * t *, ending with dc in last sc. Skip turning ch, turn.

Rep rows 2-5 for pattern.


----------



## Hippie Chick

And a pretty knit one today too!
This would be a great Face Cloth! Found at:
http://purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares/vol34-no22

Multiple of 6 plus 2 sts

With size 8 needles, cast on 38 sts.

Row 1 and All Uneven Numbered Rows-wrong side-K 1, p 36, k 1.

Row 2-K 1, * k 3, p 3; repeat from * 5 times, k 1.

Row 4-K 1, p 1, * k 3, p 3; repeat from * 4 times, k 3, p 2, k 1.

Row 6-K 1, p 2, * k 3, p 3; repeat from * 4 times, k 3, p 1, k 1.

Row 8-K 1, * p 3, k 3; repeat from *, end last repeat k 4.

Row 10-K 1, p2, * k3, p 3; repeat from * 4 times, k 3, p 1, k 1.

Row 12-K 1, p 1, * k 3, p 3; repeat from * 4 times, k 3, p 2, k 1.

Repeat these 12 rows for pat. until 59 rows-about 8 ins. from beg., end wrong side with pat. row 11. Bind off in pat. :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick

This one is a surprise! You get to just do it and see how cool it is  I am thinking a hat would be cool out of this one as I sit and do this today.....

Multiple of 6 ch sts
With A, ch 35 for lower edge.
Row 1wrong sideWork 1 dc in 4th ch from hook, 1 dc ineach remaining ch; 33 dc counting turning ch as 1 dc.
NoteTo work dc around post of dc from front, yo, insert hook from front to back in space before dc, then from back to front on other side of same dc, yo and draw up a loop, yo and through 2 loops, yo and through 2 loopstop of st is left free. To work dc around post of dc from back, yo, insert hook from back to front in space before dc, then from front to back on other side of same dc and work a dctop of st is left free.
Row 2Ch 3, turn, skip first dc, 1 dc around post of each of next 2 dc from front, * 1 dc around post of each of next 3 dc from back, 1 dc around post of each of next 3 dc from front; repeat from * across, working last dc of last repeat in top of turning ch.
Repeat row 2 until 20 rowsabout 8 ins. from beg.
Final RowCh 3, turn, skip first st, 1 dc in each st; 33 dc including turning ch. Fasten off.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Here is a cute purse in this stitch!
http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_SuperValueweb25_cr_purse.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bernat%20Crochet%20Month%20Promo&utm_content=


Hippie Chick said:


> Crochet Crocodile Stitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I DO NOT HAVE THE PATTERNS AVAIL FOR THESE PICTURES, JUST THE STITCH.  Images found on a google search for Crocodile stitch, crochet. However, there is a hood here with reference to a pattern:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59460-1.html
> And here is a neck warmer
> http://crochetgottaloveit.blogspot.com/2012/01/alligator-stitch-crocodile-stitch-neck.html


----------



## bsaito

OOOH I like that crocodile purse.


----------



## Hippie Chick

bsaito said:


> OOOH I like that crocodile purse.


Me too!!!


----------



## hennalady

The spider stitch is made with an odd number of stitches.
After deciding how many stitches you will need for your project you need to add 2 extra for your foundation chain.

Row 1: (sc, ch1, sc) in 3rd ch from hook, *skip next chain, (sc, ch1, sc) in next ch, repeat from * to last 2 ch, skip next ch,

sc in last ch, turn.

Row 2: ch2, skip first 2 sc, (sc, ch1, sc) in each ch1 space, sc in top of beginning ch2, turn.

Repeat Row 2.
http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/04/06/stitch-of-the-week-spider-stitch/


----------



## mummsie

I have not been getting this feed. WOW have we grown! Lovin' it!!  :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> I have not been getting this feed. WOW have we grown! Lovin' it!!  :thumbup:


Glad to see you found your way back mummsie!! I made up a stitch last night and will post it as soon as I get my square done. Jackie (AKA Angelsmom1) and I are doing March Madness Crochet-a-thon squares. I plan to use some knit ones too. Would you care to join us??? It is national Crochet month after all! You could catch up or just tag along, doesn't matter. We are doing all the same stitches, deciding together and learning new ones each time. At the end we will have a lovely afghan of all our learning progress


----------



## mummsie

Why thank you I'd love too. I'll just pick it up starting now.After all it is the 17th and my little Irish brain would get in a snarley twist if I try to catch up. I'm all about keeping it low stress these days. I don't have a digital camera anymore so I can't post my pics. Still O.K?


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Why thank you I'd love too. I'll just pick it up starting now.After all it is the 17th and my little Irish brain would get in a snarley twist if I try to catch up. I'm all about keeping it low stress these days. I don't have a digital camera anymore so I can't post my pics. Still O.K?


Sure!
The names of them so far are:
Seed Stitch, crochet
Rib stitch, crochet
Triple Rib stitch, crochet, 
Crazy Stitch, crochet
Next will be Spider stitch, crochet
And currently we are working on one I made up which I will post directions for when it is done, I have not named it yet so we are calling it Kims X Stitch 
We are doing any size square you want!
Better start soon


----------



## hennalady

hennalady said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you I'd love too. I'll just pick it up starting now.After all it is the 17th and my little Irish brain would get in a snarley twist if I try to catch up. I'm all about keeping it low stress these days. I don't have a digital camera anymore so I can't post my pics. Still O.K?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> The names of them so far are:
> Seed Stitch, crochet
> Rib stitch, crochet
> Triple Rib stitch, crochet,
> Crazy Stitch, crochet
> Next will be Spider stitch, crochet
> And currently we are working on one I made up which I will post directions for when it is done, I have not named it yet so we are calling it Kims X Stitch
> We are doing any size square you want!
> Better start soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

ShawnaJ said:


> I think this is an awesome idea...I thiefed the crochet the back loop stitch from the newstitchaday.com website..  Here is the instructions:
> 
> Skill: Easy
> 
> Foundation Chain: Any number of stitches
> 
> Chain Stitch  ch
> 
> Single Crochet  sc
> 
> Pattern:
> 
> Row 1 : Skip 1 ch, *1 sc into next ch st; rep from * to end
> 
> Row 2: Ch 1, turn, skip two ch, *1 sc into next sc; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat row 2 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> Example of the Back Loop Single Crochet Stitch


Are all sts in BLO or only every other st, not clear which are BLO. thanks jacki


----------



## Angelsmom1

Good idea Kim. I'm going to go back to page one and see what they've done. Did you post instructions for the ones you pictured here?


----------



## hennalady

Feel free to add any that are not on here that we have done if they arent 


Angelsmom1 said:


> Good idea Kim. I'm going to go back to page one and see what they've done. Did you post instructions for the ones you pictured here?


----------



## hennalady

Crochet Cobble Stitch Pattern
A Stitch a Day - Crochet Cobble Stitch 
Found at:
http://goodtimesithinkso.blogspot.com/2009/09/crochet-cobble-stitch-pattern.html
. 
This pattern is worked on multiples of 2 + 2 for turning.

Chain desired length + 2 
Row 1 - sc into 2nd chain from hook, sc into all chains to end, turn. 
Row 2 - 1ch, sc in 1st st, *1tr into next st, 1 sc into next st*,** repeat to end of row, turn. 
Row 3 - 1 ch, sc into each st to the end, turn. 
Repeat rows 2 & 3 until desired length is reached.
:-D


----------



## hennalady

Pop Out Flower Stitch 
Found at: http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-crochet-pop-out-flower-stitch/

Row 1: With color A chain a multiple of 11 plus 9, break off Color A
Row 2: Attach color B, sc in 2nd ch from hook and in next 3 ch, *(sc, ch 8 ) 3 times, sc in same st, sc in next 9 ch, repeat from * across, ending with sc in last 4 ch, break of Color B.
Row 3: Attach Color A, ch 1, turn, sc in 4 sc, *ch 1, skipping all 3 ch-8 spaces and scs in that st, sc in next sc, sc in next 8 sc, repeat from *across, ending with sc in last 4 sc
Row 4: ch 1, turn, sc in first sc, *sc in ch-8 space of Color B, back to Color A row sc in next 6 sc, skipping middle ch-8 space, sc in next ch-8 space of Color B, back to Color A row, sc in next 4 sc, repeat from * across, ending with sc in last sc.
Row 5: ch 1, turn, sc in each sc across
Row 6: ch 1, turn, sc in 4 sc, *to anchor top of flower, 6 dc into ch-8 space of color B row and next sc of color A row, sc in next 10 sc, repeat from * across, ending with sc in last 5 sc
Row 7: ch 1, turn, sc in 4 sc, *ch 1, skip (sc, 6 dc, sc), sc in next 9 sc, repeat from * across, ending with sc in last 4 sc, break off Color A
Row 8: Attach color B, ch 1, turn, sc in next 4 sc, sc in ch-1 space, sc in next 3 sc, (sc, ch 8 ) 3 times, sc in same st, sc in next 4 sc, sc in ch-1 space, sc in last 4 sc, break off Color B
Row 9: Attach Color A, ch 1, turn, sc in next 9 sc, *ch-1, skipping all 3 ch-8 spaces and scs in that st, sc in next 9 sc, repeat from *across
Row 10: ch 1, turn, sc in next 6 sc, *sc in ch-8 space, of color B, back to Color A row sc in next 6 sc, skipping middle ch-8 space, sc in next ch-8 space of color B, back to color A row, sc in next 6 sc, repeat from *across
Row 11: ch 1, turn, sc in each sc across
Row 12: ch 1, turn, sc in next 9 sc, * to anchor top of flower, 6 dc into ch- 8 space of Color B row and next sc of Color A row, sc in next 10 sc, repeat from * across
Row 13: ch 1, turn, *sc in next 9 sc, skip (sc, 6 dc, sc), sc in next 8 sc, repeat from * across, break off Color A
Row 14: Attach color B, sc in first sc and in next 3 sc, *(sc, ch 8 ) 3 times, sc in same sc, sc in next 9 sc, repeat from * across, ending with sc in last 4 sc, break of Color B.
Repeat Rows 3-14 until desired length is reached.
Have a question about the stitch? Have a comment? Share with us here at Crochet Spot!


----------



## hennalady

Knit Stitch: Bamboo Eyelet
Found at:http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/526.html?www=1&lbc=&language=En

STITCH EXPLANATION
sk2p Slip next st, as if to knit, to right needle; knit next 2 sts together; pass slipped st over - 2 sts decreased.
PATTERN STITCH
Bamboo Eyelet Pattern (multiple of 8 sts + 1 st)
Row 1 (wrong side): Purl.
Row 2: K1, *yo, k2, sk2p, k2, yo, k1; rep from * across to end of row.
Rep Rows 1 and 2 for Bamboo Eyelet Pattern


----------



## hennalady

Lacy Stripes
Found at: http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/333.html?www=1&lbc=&language=Worked in one color, this block would add an interesting texture to an afghan, but it can be easily adapted to work in stripes of contrasting colors. For an interesting afghan edging, crochet one repeat.

Special abbreviation: mb make bobble (popcorn) -- 4dc into the next ch, remove the hook from the working loop, insert it under the top loops of the first of the dc sts just worked and draw the working loop through, prepare to cont to work right to left across the block.

Foundation chain: Ch 29.

Row 1 (right side): insert the hook into the 3rd ch from the hook, work 1sc this completes the first 2 sts. 1sc into each of the ch to the end -- 28sts. Turn. 
Row 2: Ch 2 (counts as 1sc), 1sc into each st. Turn. 
Row 3: Rep row 2. 
Row 4: Ch 3 (counts as 1dc), 1dc into the base of the ch, *sk 2 sts, [1dc, ch 1, 1dc] into the next st, rep from * 7 more times, sk 2 sts, 2dc into the top of the ch. Turn. Row 5: Ch 3 (counts as 1dc), 1dc into the next st, ch 1, sk 1 st, mb into the next ch, ch 2 * sk 2 sts, mb into the next ch, ch 2, rep from * 5 more times, sk 2 sts, mb into the next ch, ch 1, sk 1 st, 1dc into each of the next 2 sts. Turn. 
Row 6: Ch 3 (counts as 1dc), 1dc into the base of the ch, sk 1 st, 1dc into the next ch, *[1dc, ch 1, 1dc] into the next sp, rep from * 6 more times, 1dc, into the next sp, ch 1, 1dc into each of the next 2 sts. Turn. 
Row 7: Ch 2 (counts as 1sc), 1sc into each st. Turn. 
Row 8: Ch 3 (counts as 1dc), 1dc into each st. Turn. Rep rows 3 - 8 once more. Rep rows 3 - 7 once more. 
Row 20: Ch 2 (counts as 1sc), 1sc into each st. Turn. 
Row 21: Rep row 20.

Fasten off yarn
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Might be my next square


----------



## bsaito

I like that Popout Flower crochet stitch. I don't know what I would use it for personally, but it's still a cool stitch. Of course, I like all these stitches but that one really caught my eye.


----------



## hennalady

bsaito said:


> I like that Popout Flower crochet stitch. I don't know what I would use it for personally, but it's still a cool stitch. Of course, I like all these stitches but that one really caught my eye.


I think a nice pillow or even a scarf if you use small enough yarn and hook


----------



## hennalady

I just finished this and had to share. It is Tunisian Lace Stitch:
Tunisian Lace Stitch

Row 1: Chain number indicated in pattern (desired number of stitches plus 1), insert hook in third ch from hook, yo, pull up lp, ch 1, (insert hook in next ch, yo, pull up lp, ch 1) across, leaving all lps on hook. Do not turn.

To complete row, work lps off hook as follows: yo, pull through one lp, (yo, pull through 2 lps on hook) across until one lp remains on hook.

Row 2: Ch 1, skip first vertical bar, * insert hook under next vertical bar and also through top strand of next horizontal bar, yo, pull through both lps on hook, ch 1; repeat from * across. For last st, insert hook under last vertical bar, yo, pull up lp, ch 1. Do not turn.

To complete row, work lps off hook as follows: yo, pull though one lp, (yo, pull through 2 lps on hook) across.
Repeat Row 2 for pattern.

For last row, ch 1, skip first vertical bar, * insert hook under next vertical bar and also through top strand of next horizontal bar, (yo, pull through 2 lps) 2 times; repeat from * across. For last st, sc in last vertical bar. Fasten off.


----------



## Angelsmom1

You do nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> You do nice work. :thumbup:


Thanks! This one works up in about an hour if you arent watching a Walking Dead marathon on tv while trying to learn  So add an extra 1/2 hour for that LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

I got your pattern done this weekend. Kim' X Stitch Square by Hennalady Kim
Chain mult of 4 +2

Row 1 DC into 2nd ch from hook, DC across to end,Ch 2, Turn.

Row 2: DC in 3rd DC,DC into 2nd DC, DC into 5th DC, DC into 4th DC, rep to last DC, Ch 2, Turn.

Row 3: DC across to end, ch 2, turn

Rep rows 2 and 3 till you have reached desired length.


----------



## hennalady

NIce Job Jackie!


----------



## hennalady

Oh Ah a Lovely Crochet flower from Fatima's site again, I think she is teasing me with this one!
Flower
Row 1: With two strands of lilac color thread held together, ch 6 (count as 1 dc, ch 3), dc in first ch, [ch 3, dc in same ch] 4 times, ch 3, sl st in 3rd ch of ch 6 to join.
Row 2: Ch 1, *[sc, hdc, 3 dc, hdc, sc] in ch-3 sp, rep from * for all ch-3 sps. Ch 1, sc in back post of first dc of previous row.
Row 3: [Ch 7, sc in back post of next dc] 6 times.
Row 4: Ch 1, [sc, hdc, 4 dc, ch 3, sl st in dc just made, 3 dc, hdc, sc] 6 times, sl st in back post of first dc of row 1.
Row 5: (First tie) Turn to wrong side, ch 43, 2 dc in 4th ch from hook, ch 3, sl st in same ch, sl st in each ch to end, sl st in same dc post.
Row 6: (Second tie) Ch 5, sl st in dc post opposite current post, ch 43, 2 dc in 4th ch from hook, ch 3, sl st in same ch, sl st in each ch to end, sl st in same dc post, fasten off.

http://crochetology.net/2011/12/flower-with-ties/


----------



## hennalady

Picots are created by chaining the number of stitches called for in the pattern and then working a slip stitch in the indicated stitch or space. To work a picot in this version, work as follows.

Picot: Ch 3, insert hook through front lp of base st and left vertical bar of base st, yo, pull through all lps on hook.

PDF tutorial avail here:
http://www.anniesattic.com/crochet/content.html?content_id=11&type_id=S


----------



## hennalady

Crochet Cable Found at : http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=351&language=

(Chain a multiple of 4 sts + 3)
Row 1 1 Sc in 2nd ch from hook and in each ch across. Turn. Row 2 Ch 3 (counts as 1 dc), *skip next sc, 1 dc in next 3 sc, yo, with hook in front of work, go back and insert hook from front to back into skipped st before the 3-dc group; loosely draw through a lp and bring it up to the height of the 3-dc group; yo and complete dc (Cable st ); rep from * across, end dc in last st. Turn. Row 3 Ch 1, 1 sc in each dc across. Turn.
Rep rows 2 and 3.


----------



## hennalady

Updated list of all the stitches so far:
This way and that
ZIG ZAG Stitch
crochet the back loop stitch
Andalusian Stitch
no idea what this pattern is called 
seed sitch
chunky for scarf/cowl stitch
Ladder Rib
http://newstitchaday.com/
SHADOW TRIANGLES
perusing baby blankies
honeycomb lace
Block Stitch
Pointelle
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
Knit the Purl Through the Back Loop Stitch
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook
Staggered rib 
Simple Stockinette Hearts
Moss Stitch Zig Zag
Angel Wings
Pavilion
Seafoam Stitch
Twister Garter Cuff/Edging
Afghan Stitch 
Insertion crocheted with cotton thread
Moss stitch
Diagonals
Russian Join video
Grit Stitch I 
Mock Cable Stitch 
Diamond weave
YO Knit and Purl
Crochet Crocodile Stitch
Chain Lace Crochet 
Knitting Pattern Square No. 22, Volume 34
This one is a surprise! Crochet
Spider Stitch 
Cobble Stitch 
Pop Out Flower Stitch 
Bamboo Eyelet
Lacy Stripes
Tunisian Lace Stitch
Kim' X Stitch
Crochet flower
Picot
Crochet Cable
:thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

Here's a cable stitch in crochet

http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-cables.html

[email protected]$?&@#&[email protected] doesn't want to copy pic!! It's worth the trip :roll: not a techy!

I also discovered that on the "Seed Stitch" if you use a triple crochet inplace of the double crochet, you get a nice "nobey"


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Here's a cable stitch in crochet
> 
> http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-cables.html
> 
> [email protected]$?&@#&[email protected] doesn't want to copy pic!! It's worth the trip.


Cool!!! I found Cable Afghan stitch yesterday!


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cable stitch in crochet
> 
> http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-cables.html
> 
> [email protected]$?&@#&[email protected] doesn't want to copy pic!! It's worth the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!! I found Cable Afghan stitch yesterday!
Click to expand...

Perfect!! That's the exact photo


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cable stitch in crochet
> 
> http://www.woolcrafting.com/crochet-cables.html
> 
> [email protected]$?&@#&[email protected] doesn't want to copy pic!! It's worth the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!! I found Cable Afghan stitch yesterday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect!! That's the exact photo
> You are welcome!! Nice stitch!
Click to expand...


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been getting this feed. WOW have we grown! Lovin' it!!  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you found your way back mummsie!! I made up a stitch last night and will post it as soon as I get my square done. Jackie (AKA Angelsmom1) and I are doing March Madness Crochet-a-thon squares. I plan to use some knit ones too. Would you care to join us??? It is national Crochet month after all! You could catch up or just tag along, doesn't matter. We are doing all the same stitches, deciding together and learning new ones each time. At the end we will have a lovely afghan of all our learning progress
Click to expand...

Did we decide how we are edging the squares, if at all? I'm doing smaller squares and making "new little man,baby kitty" a mat.


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been getting this feed. WOW have we grown! Lovin' it!!  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you found your way back mummsie!! I made up a stitch last night and will post it as soon as I get my square done. Jackie (AKA Angelsmom1) and I are doing March Madness Crochet-a-thon squares. I plan to use some knit ones too. Would you care to join us??? It is national Crochet month after all! You could catch up or just tag along, doesn't matter. We are doing all the same stitches, deciding together and learning new ones each time. At the end we will have a lovely afghan of all our learning progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did we decide how we are edging the squares, if at all? I'm doing smaller squares and making "new little man,baby kitty" a mat.
Click to expand...

I know Jackie is making a blanket to brighten her couch. I am doing one just for me. As fpr the finishing, we havent gotten that far. Any suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## hennalady

Three-Color Striped Version of Lacy Interrrupted V-Stitch
Can be found at: http://crochet.about.com/od/crochetstitches/ss/Lacy_V_Stitches_5.htm
Very pretty~~


----------



## mummsie

Ooooooooow. that's pretty. Looks like Easter and spring.

I like to sc all the way around my blocks. I stitch for charity and want them to last. If you use the same color as the block your making and just go all the way around , it seems to make the finished product stable. Then I whip stitch the blocks together leaving long tails at begining and end to be woven in. ;-)


----------



## Angelsmom1

I'll get the spider Stitch square online tomorrow.


----------



## mummsie

The royal blue cable stitch Hennalady posted at the top of page 12 , this page, worked up so quick. And it's so pretty in bt. yellow. It's almost like the old stitch we called "broom stick lace" but a simpler version. Might be a fav :-D


----------



## mummsie

Angelsmom1 said:


> I'll get the spider Stitch square online tomorrow.


Can't keep mine from curling alittle. Any suggestions

:roll:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> The royal blue cable stitch Hennalady posted at the top of page 12 , this page, worked up so quick. And it's so pretty in bt. yellow. It's almost like the old stitch we called "broom stick lace" but a simpler version. Might be a fav :-D


I am almost done with this one too!!! LOVE IT!!
Have you tried the Tunisian Lace??? It is a must do! I used a Size K, do it loose, works fast like the cable one too!


----------



## mummsie

I thought I needed a special needle. I'll try tomorrow. Thankyou!!


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get the spider Stitch square online tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't keep mine from curling alittle. Any suggestions
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

Start chain with a bigger hook and ease up the tension a little. I decided I dont want that one as it is so thick for my blankie ~:O)


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> I thought I needed a special needle. I'll try tomorrow. Thankyou!!


It is done on the long hook but if you are making small squares you could use regular one I suppose. Or a knook if you have one!


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get the spider Stitch square online tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't keep mine from curling alittle. Any suggestions
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

I tend to crochet a bit tight. didn't have a problem with curling, but i am having to block my square.


----------



## Angelsmom1

SPIDER STITCH
start with odd number of sts +2 
Row 1: (sc, ch1, sc) in 3rd ch from hook, *skip next ch,(sc,ch1,sc)in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, skip next ch, sc in last ch, turn.
Row 2: ch2,skip 1st 2 sc,(sc,ch1,sc)in each ch1-sp, sc in top of beginning ch=2, turn.
Rep row 2 to desired length.


----------



## hennalady

I just might make one now!!!! What size hook did you use?


----------



## hennalady

Got my block done last night!!


hennalady said:


> Crochet Cable Found at : http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=351&language=
> 
> (Chain a multiple of 4 sts + 3)
> Row 1 1 Sc in 2nd ch from hook and in each ch across. Turn. Row 2 Ch 3 (counts as 1 dc), *skip next sc, 1 dc in next 3 sc, yo, with hook in front of work, go back and insert hook from front to back into skipped st before the 3-dc group; loosely draw through a lp and bring it up to the height of the 3-dc group; yo and complete dc (Cable st ); rep from * across, end dc in last st. Turn. Row 3 Ch 1, 1 sc in each dc across. Turn.
> Rep rows 2 and 3.


----------



## mummsie

it looks better in blue than mine in yellow. New "Mr. Baby Kitty" is all black so I wanted a cheerful color since he was abused my rotten people.


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> it looks better in blue than mine in yellow. New "Mr. Baby Kitty" is all black so I wanted a cheerful color since he was abused my rotten people.


I bet yours is pretty too! I want a whole blanket of this one! OH and one in Tunisian lace  I may try the Tunisian Cables today if I get time to start one


----------



## mummsie

Gee. :shock: Isn't that how your suppose to crochet? (giggle)


----------



## mummsie

Angelsmom1 said:


> SPIDER STITCH
> start with odd number of sts +2
> Row 1: (sc, ch1, sc) in 3rd ch from hook, *skip next ch,(sc,ch1,sc)in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, skip next ch, sc in last ch, turn.
> Row 2: ch2,skip 1st 2 sc,(sc,ch1,sc)in each ch1-sp, sc in top of beginning ch=2, turn.
> Rep row 2 to desired length.


Thank you for the pic.That helps me.
:shock: I also took Hennalady's suggestion of a loose chain and it seems to be working out. :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

I wasted 2 hours trying to post new stitches with pics. I read instructions from Adm. And still can't get it right. I'll keep trying,but maybe later :?


----------



## hennalady

Hi sweetie. It is so easy! Just hit Quote reply to the stitch block you are posting and a box will show up say choose file, click it, choose your picture put in a note if you want and hit send. Easy Peasy! I put a shortcut to the pic on my desktop that I am going to load so it is quick to find and delete the shortcut after. Give it a go!! I wanna see yours


----------



## hennalady

From Newstitchaday.com (Which we all love!) here is video link to:
How to Crochet the Back Post Double Crochet Stitch (BPdc)
http://newstitchaday.com/back-post-double-crochet-stitch/
Just might be in your next assignment kids!! ~:O)
And his great instructions too:
Instructions:
Step 1: Yarn over (YO).
Step 2: Insert the tip of your crochet hook into the space between the posts of the current and next stitches in the row below, going through the back.
Step 3: Bring the crochet hook through the next space, going in front of the post.

Step 4: YO.

Step 5: Pull the yarn through the spaces. You should now have three stitches on your working needle.

Step 6: YO

Step 7: Pull the yarn through the next two stitches on your crochet hook. You should now have two stitches on your working needle.
Step 8: YO
Step 9: Pull the yarn through the last two stitches on your crochet hook. You should now have one stitch on your needle.


----------



## hennalady

New stitch site found. Cannot post them here but here is the link:
http://www.angelhugs.ca/stitches.html
Both knit and crochet!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I just might make one now!!!! What size hook did you use?


sORRY it took me so long, held up at appt. I used an "I" size hook. Turned out well and not as thick as I originally thought it would be.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just might make one now!!!! What size hook did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> sORRY it took me so long, held up at appt. I used an "I" size hook. Turned out well and not as thick as I originally thought it would be.
Click to expand...

No worries. Sorry it was such a bad day! I may use a K for mine.


----------



## Angelsmom1

No wonder you get done so fast. Were supposed to be using a G size hool to get uniform 8" squares. Remember?.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> No wonder you get done so fast. Were supposed to be using a G size hool to get uniform 8" squares. Remember?.


Most of mine are on a G hook! My afghan hook is a K though. The rest are done on the G but are not all the same size as I did not consider it in the beginning not knowing the stitches. Like my Triple rib, single rib and Crazy are all bigger than current blocks are. How else will I make a Crazy Afghan???!? ~:O)


----------



## Angelsmom1

be interested on how yours turns out. I like crazy quilts, but never put one together before. Most of mine are close in size. Be fun to put it together. Long way to go before that stage.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> be interested on how yours turns out. I like crazy quilts, but never put one together before. Most of mine are close in size. Be fun to put it together. Long way to go before that stage.


 :shock: YUP!


----------



## Irish maggie

http://www.vogueknitting.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=hFes3QDOaZ0%3d&tabid=577

free from vogue


----------



## Irish maggie

How to Knit the Popcorn Stitch
Written on March 15, 2012 by newstitchaday in Cables and Arans, Knitting


I love the movies. I have literally spent entire days at the theater going from film to film. I love everything about the experience. The neon lights, the giant movie posters, the cooshie red seats with the arm that lifts up so I can cuddle with my wife. I think if it were legal Id marry the movies. But alas, polygamy is against the law in the US.

But do you know what the best part of going to the movies is?

The popcorn! Theres nothing like a fresh bag of hot popcorn drenched in butter oil and sprinkled with salt. Its so light and crunchy and buttery and salty. Its making my mouth water.

Now if only we could combine that experience with knitting.

Oh but we can! With this cool little bobble technique called the popcorn stitch. Just dont try to eat it. Even with butter and salt it, yarn doesnt taste very good. Dont ask.

This video knitting tutorial will help you learn how to knit the popcorn stitch. This technique is used to create bobbles, which are little clusters of stitches that can be used to provide a bumpy texture to your knitted fabric. You can space them closer or further apart or stagger them to create all kinds of different patterns. Theyre often used in traditional aran sweaters, and are great for hats and scarves too.
Skill: Intermediate

Instructions:
3 Stitch Popcorn Bobble
On the RS
Step 1: Insert your working needle into the first stitch on your main needle knitwise and knit one. Leave the stitch on the needle.
Step 2: Move your working yarn to the front and purl one into the same stitch.
Step 3: Move your working yarn to the back and knit one into the same stitch.
On the WS
Step 4: Insert your working needle into all three stitches purlwise and purl 3 together.

4 Stitch Popcorn Bobble
On the RS
Step 1: Insert your working needle into the first stitch on your main needle knitwise and knit one. Leave the stitch on the needle.
Step 2: Move your working yarn to the front and purl one into the same stitch.
Step 3: Move your working yarn to the back and knit one into the same stitch.
Step 4: Move your working yarn to the front and purl one into the same stitch.
On the WS
Step 5: Insert your working needle into all four stitches purlwise and purl four stitches together.

5 Stitch Popcorn Bobble
On the RS
Step 1: Insert your working needle into the first stitch on your main needle knitwise and knit one. Leave the stitch on the needle.
Step 2: Move your working yarn to the front and purl one into the same stitch.
Step 3: Move your working yarn to the back and knit one into the same stitch.
Step 4: Move your working yarn to the front and purl one into the same stitch.
Step 5: Move your working yarn to the back and knit one into the same stitch.
On the WS
Step 6: Insert your working needle into all five stitches purlwise and purl five stitches together.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Maggie! Cool stitch. The link above does not go anywhere in particular on Vogue. Do you have to be logged in to use it? Is it the link to this stitch? We do need to give credit where credit is due on the stitches, even if it was written by YOU!!   BTW. Still love the Avatar!
P.S. Kids, Maggie has posted a nice stitch as well here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52434-10.html
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## T.Raj

This is an easy reversible knitting pattern stitch that would be wonderful knit up into a baby blanket or a scarf. It looks equally nice on both sides. You can work it over a different number of stitches once you understand how it works.

Multiple of 15

Row 1 (RS): *k1, p13, k1; rep from *
Row 2: *p2, k11, p2; rep from *
Row 3: *k3, p9, k3; rep from *
Row 4: *p4, k7, p4; rep from *
Row 5: *k5, p5, k5; rep from *
Row 6: *k1, p5, k3, p5, k1; rep from *
Row 7: *p2, k5, p1, k5, p2; rep from *
Row 8: Rep Row 3
Row 9: Rep Row 7
Row 10: Rep Row 6
Row 11: Rep Row 5
Row 12: Rep Row 4
Row 13: Rep Row 3
Row 14: Rep Row 2

Source: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/largediamonds.htm

Enjoy! 

PS: hennalady, I simply adore your avatar hehehe


----------



## Dsynr

I have used the Vogue Stitchionary and KnittingFool.com sites to get a book of stitches I frequently use in place of plain stockinette. I save them to a "Patterns" file I have divided into sections: cables, knit & purl, sweaters, afghans, etc. I've made scarves, neck and wrist warmers, washcloths, etc. to try them. "Angel Wings Cables" was particularly challenging for me. It was from the KnittingFool.com site.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks T.Raj! For the stitch and the compliment. Dsynr, would you care to add Angel Wings Cables to our library??
We love all the different sites and are particularly trying to build a library of stitches readers have fallen in love with here in one space. I am happy you stopped by too!!


----------



## Karen M1

I will have to try this , It is really pretty.



hennalady said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal blue cable stitch Hennalady posted at the top of page 12 , this page, worked up so quick. And it's so pretty in bt. yellow. It's almost like the old stitch we called "broom stick lace" but a simpler version. Might be a fav :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost done with this one too!!! LOVE IT!!
> Have you tried the Tunisian Lace??? It is a must do! I used a Size K, do it loose, works fast like the cable one too!
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Thought it may interest you  Have fun!


Karen M1 said:


> I will have to try this , It is really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal blue cable stitch Hennalady posted at the top of page 12 , this page, worked up so quick. And it's so pretty in bt. yellow. It's almost like the old stitch we called "broom stick lace" but a simpler version. Might be a fav :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost done with this one too!!! LOVE IT!!
> Have you tried the Tunisian Lace??? It is a must do! I used a Size K, do it loose, works fast like the cable one too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mummsie

Angelsmom1 said:


> be interested on how yours turns out. I like crazy quilts, but never put one together before. Most of mine are close in size. Be fun to put it together. Long way to go before that stage.


You can always single crochet rounds all the way around the blocks to get them all the same size. I have to add a round to my spider stitch block so it will match I don't know what they do for knitting.

:mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> be interested on how yours turns out. I like crazy quilts, but never put one together before. Most of mine are close in size. Be fun to put it together. Long way to go before that stage.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always single crochet rounds all the way around the blocks to get them all the same size. I have to add a round to my spider stitch block so it will match I don't know what they do for knitting.
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Same thing can be done to knit  Quite pretty when you mix them up!


----------



## mummsie

T.Raj What a pretty pattern. You do lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

Same thing can be done to knit  Quite pretty when you mix them up![/quote]

Thank you. I'm all set then.

:lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Thats what I was thinking to make them same size so they will be easier to join in the end. I may do 1 round sc, 1 round dc then 1 final round in sc for outside border in diffrent colors that compliment squares. I am using up alot of scrap yarn to make squares.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Thats what I was thinking to make them same size so they will be easier to join in the end. I may do 1 round sc, 1 round dc then 1 final round in sc for outside border in diffrent colors that compliment squares. I am using up alot of scrap yarn to make squares.


Isnt it fun to all do the same thing, yet when we are all done, no two will be alike!! ~:O)


----------



## Angelsmom1

I'm having a great time doing this. Got to finish my crochet cable st. I did mine in yellow too. Smart minds think alike.


----------



## T.Raj

Please note, although the large diamonds pattern is one of my favorite geometric patterns, the work shown is not my own. As documented, for clarification purposes, the source of such beautiful work is: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/largediamonds.htm

There are so many wonderful patterns being shared. I will post a crochet one later on.


----------



## mummsie

I'm trying the Double Treple Cable on page 12 next. Not too sure about the "Tuni" one. I need to get in a quiet place, bright lite, (there's a storm moving in) and hold my tongue in my cheek just right (get the pic?) :shock:


----------



## hennalady

T.Raj said:


> Please note, although the large diamonds pattern is one of my favorite geometric patterns, the work shown is not my own. As documented, for clarification purposes, the source of such beautiful work is: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/largediamonds.htm
> 
> There are so many wonderful patterns being shared. I will post a crochet one later on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the clarification. We have to post links with the stitches if we copy them. Also be sure the site allows the sharing too so we dont get in trouble  We are having way too much fun to get shut down for something like that!! Love the stitch, cant wait to see your next one  ~Kim


----------



## mummsie

As documented, for clarification purposes, the source of such beautiful work is: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/largediamonds.htm

Thank you for that
:thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Lets see if this pic works....Kinda weird pic, and not all my blocks are here yet...But


----------



## mummsie

Very nice girlie :wink: Like the pretty rose color with the blues.
I'm getting the tunis. stitch but my fingers are stiffin' :-(


----------



## hennalady

Loosen the grip girlie!! Keep it nice and loose and it will be much easier. I am so embarrassed. My block is almost done and I am purling wrong.... Wrapping the yarn the wrong way. I have always done it this way and no one ever corrected me so my stitch does not look like it is "Supposed to".. So here are some simple graphics to remind me and share my embarrassment along the way. Let the laughter begin...


mummsie said:


> Very nice girlie :wink: Like the pretty rose color with the blues.
> I'm getting the tunis. stitch but my fingers are stiffin' :-(


----------



## T.Raj

hennalady said:


> T.Raj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, although the large diamonds pattern is one of my favorite geometric patterns, the work shown is not my own. As documented, for clarification purposes, the source of such beautiful work is: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/largediamonds.htm
> 
> There are so many wonderful patterns being shared. I will post a crochet one later on.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the clarification. We have to post links with the stitches if we copy them. Also be sure the site allows the sharing too so we dont get in trouble  We are having way too much fun to get shut down for something like that!! Love the stitch, cant wait to see your next one  ~Kim
Click to expand...

 I am not sure what I am looking for when making sure the site allows sharing, how would I know? I wouldn't want this site to be in trouble!


----------



## hennalady

Generally it will state rules for using stitches for postings. Most sites are ok with it as long as you link to their site with it. The site you used below is ok as far as I know.


T.Raj said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.Raj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, although the large diamonds pattern is one of my favorite geometric patterns, the work shown is not my own. As documented, for clarification purposes, the source of such beautiful work is: http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/largediamonds.htm
> 
> There are so many wonderful patterns being shared. I will post a crochet one later on.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the clarification. We have to post links with the stitches if we copy them. Also be sure the site allows the sharing too so we dont get in trouble  We are having way too much fun to get shut down for something like that!! Love the stitch, cant wait to see your next one  ~Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure what I am looking for when making sure the site allows sharing, how would I know? I wouldn't want this site to be in trouble!
Click to expand...


----------



## T.Raj

Thanks for your speedy reply  I was not able to find any legal disclosures on the page so far. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

So here is my done wrong "Mock Cable" in knit. I will now do one correctly for peace of mind and learning...


----------



## mummsie

So is this your first knit square in your set?


----------



## hennalady

No it isnt! The other one is one of the burgundy squares. I cant recall at this second what stitch it is ... I am flustered from my error ~Kim.


mummsie said:


> So is this your first knit square in your set?


    Oh yeah the Moss Stitch


----------



## Angelsmom1

Can't believe you did it wrong. That's what you get for rushing through them.


----------



## hennalady

Not rushing sweetie, just lack of knowledge. Oh well, hell. It looks good now!


Angelsmom1 said:


> Can't believe you did it wrong. That's what you get for rushing through them.


----------



## hennalady

Changing colors in crochet, Part 1 (Part 2 is avail on link)
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/page.html?id=23&zenid=5618e62d791e0a90afb358f3cc19c089


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Not rushing sweetie, just lack of knowledge. Oh well, hell. It looks good now!
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you did it wrong. That's what you get for rushing through them.
Click to expand...

Did you get your square done right this time.

Got my Crochet Cable stitch done. Think there is already a link to the stitch a little ways back.


----------



## hennalady

Yay, Pretty color too. I am almost done with my knit square. It has a boo boo, but I dont care! LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Yay, Pretty color too. I am almost done with my knit square. It has a boo boo, but I dont care! LOL


Not a perfectionist? I thought that was part of the personality?


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Pretty color too. I am almost done with my knit square. It has a boo boo, but I dont care! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Not a perfectionist? I thought that was part of the personality?
Click to expand...

Nah, not today! LOL


----------



## mummsie

Got my Crochet Cable stitch done. Think there is already a link to the stitch a little ways back.[/quote]

I really love this stitch. wouldn't mind a blankie for me....Looks good in every color and much quicker than a broomstick lace stitch but very similar.


----------



## hennalady

Yay mummsie! What are you planning to do next? Jackie is posting a new stitch we plan to start today if you want to join us  It is from Crochet World magazine if you have access to it. Page 8. I am off to work now, so see ya all later!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> Got my Crochet Cable stitch done. Think there is already a link to the stitch a little ways back.


I really love this stitch. wouldn't mind a blankie for me....Looks good in every color and much quicker than a broomstick lace stitch but very similar. [/quote]

Mummsie, you should put a pic of your latest stitch on here. Go to the quote reply book fill in whatever text you want, them go down, click on browse to find the picture of your square (provided you put it in a picture file) choose that picture and click save/open and that will return you to KP page and next to browse button should be the info on that square. Then just hit send and your tesxt and photo will show on thread. If it is a new pattern to thread, you'll have to show a link for directions or type them in so others who want to try that square will have the instructions and picture to follow to make it themselves. Hope to see it soon.


----------



## hennalady

So, here is my Mock Cable, Knit done correctly.... Boo Boo and all 


hennalady said:


> Yay, Pretty color too. I am almost done with my knit square. It has a boo boo, but I dont care! LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> So, here is my Mock Cable, Knit done correctly.... Boo Boo and all
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Pretty color too. I am almost done with my knit square. It has a boo boo, but I dont care! LOL
Click to expand...

I don't see boo boo right off hand. Maybe no one else will either.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here is my Mock Cable, Knit done correctly.... Boo Boo and all
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Pretty color too. I am almost done with my knit square. It has a boo boo, but I dont care! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see boo boo right off hand. Maybe no one else will either.
Click to expand...

Even if they do? Who cares, as long as it doesn't fall apart, I'm good


----------



## sarobie

I would love to join in on the the knitting squares.....So for the first one what do we do just start or are there rules....Also are 22 stitches the number to start out with


----------



## hennalady

Welcome sarobie !!! Just pick a square and start! Jackie is making hers all 8" squares, mine are various sizes, I am using both knit and crochet and Jackie is not. Not sure what Mumsie is doing yet as she like you is just joining in. All we DO know, is we are making a blanket for ourselves ~:O) No rules, my kinda project. So, have you picked a square to start with????


sarobie said:


> I would love to join in on the the knitting squares.....So for the first one what do we do just start or are there rules....Also are 22 stitches the number to start out with


----------



## hennalady

Todays stitch:
Row 1: Ch 14 (28, or 42), sc in 2nd chain from hook, *Ch 3, skip next 2 chains, sc in next chain, repeat from * across, Turn
Row 2: Ch 3, DC in 1st sc, *sc in next ch-3 space, 3 dc in next sc, repeat from * across to last sc, 2 dc in last sc, turn.
Row 3: Ch 1, sc in first dc, *ch 3, skip next 3 stitches, sc in next dc, repeat from * across to beg ch 3, sc in 3rd chain of beginning ch-3.
Repeat rows 2-3 till desired size


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Todays stitch:
> Row 1: Ch 14 (28, or 42), sc in 2nd chain from hook, *Ch 3, skip next 2 chains, sc in next chain, repeat from * across, Turn
> Row 2: Ch 3, DC in 1st sc, *sc in next ch-3 space, 3 dc in next sc, repeat from * across to last sc, 2 dc in last sc, turn.
> Row 3: Ch 1, sc in first dc, *ch 3, skip next 3 stitches, sc in next dc, repeat from * across to beg ch 3, sc in 3rd chain of beginning ch-3.
> Repeat rows 2-3 till desired size


Got a good start, then measured it and it is over 10". So I get to rip it out and start again. If it were closer to 8" I'd let it go, but it's almost 11". not going to work. Darn and I got the pattern down good.
To the newcomers, you can make your squares any size you want. I'm shooting for 8" and depending on the stitch is how many sts or chs you start with. We tried to include how many sts/chs to start with, but depending on what size you want will be up to you. Some are listed by Multiple. This square has a guage of 13dc= 4" using a "H" hook and med wt yarn.I thought if I doubled the starting chs I would get 8", buit it didn't work out that way, plus I'm not doing swatches to check for guage. Obviously I should have paid better attention to what I was doing. Good Luck and stay in touch and let us all know your progress.


----------



## hennalady

Yup, took me 3 tries to get my size too and it is a bit smaller than some of mine. It will balance out the larger ones in the end 


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays stitch:
> Row 1: Ch 14 (28, or 42), sc in 2nd chain from hook, *Ch 3, skip next 2 chains, sc in next chain, repeat from * across, Turn
> Row 2: Ch 3, DC in 1st sc, *sc in next ch-3 space, 3 dc in next sc, repeat from * across to last sc, 2 dc in last sc, turn.
> Row 3: Ch 1, sc in first dc, *ch 3, skip next 3 stitches, sc in next dc, repeat from * across to beg ch 3, sc in 3rd chain of beginning ch-3.
> Repeat rows 2-3 till desired size
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good start, then measured it and it is over 10". So I get to rip it out and start again. If it were closer to 8" I'd let it go, but it's almost 11". not going to work. Darn and I got the pattern down good.
> To the newcomers, you can make your squares any size you want. I'm shooting for 8" and depending on the stitch is how many sts or chs you start with. We tried to include how many sts/chs to start with, but depending on what size you want will be up to you. Some are listed by Multiple. This square has a guage of 13dc= 4" using a "H" hook and med wt yarn.I thought if I doubled the starting chs I would get 8", buit it didn't work out that way, plus I'm not doing swatches to check for guage. Obviously I should have paid better attention to what I was doing. Good Luck and stay in touch and let us all know your progress.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

This is my own version of a shell stitch pattern. It's one row of DC, 2nd row is Ch 3, (counts as 1 dc) sk 1 dc,* 3dc in next dc, skip 1 dc, rep from * to last st. 1dc in top of tch, turn. Repeat rows 1 & 2 til desired length. End with 1st row of dc. FO. Weave in ends.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> This is my own version of a shell stitch pattern. It's one row of DC, 2nd row is Ch 3, (counts as 1 dc) sk 1 dc,* 3dc in next dc, skip 1 dc, rep from * to last st. 1dc in top of tch, turn. Repeat rows 1 & 2 til desired length. End with 1st row of dc. FO. Weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Thanks for posting that for me. Can't find it in my puter.???


----------



## hennalady

My pleasure GF! Now I know what to do tonight as I finish my SyFy marathon!! 


Angelsmom1 said:


> Thanks for posting that for me. Can't find it in my puter.???


----------



## hennalady

I found a nice lady on youtube with some cool tunisian and other stitching instructions!!! Lots of stitches  Scroll down a ways for the tunisian.
http://www.youtube.com/user/KnitDenise
I subscribed!!!



hennalady said:


> I just finished this and had to share. It is Tunisian Lace Stitch:
> Tunisian Lace Stitch
> 
> Row 1: Chain number indicated in pattern (desired number of stitches plus 1), insert hook in third ch from hook, yo, pull up lp, ch 1, (insert hook in next ch, yo, pull up lp, ch 1) across, leaving all lps on hook. Do not turn.
> 
> To complete row, work lps off hook as follows: yo, pull through one lp, (yo, pull through 2 lps on hook) across until one lp remains on hook.
> 
> Row 2: Ch 1, skip first vertical bar, * insert hook under next vertical bar and also through top strand of next horizontal bar, yo, pull through both lps on hook, ch 1; repeat from * across. For last st, insert hook under last vertical bar, yo, pull up lp, ch 1. Do not turn.
> 
> To complete row, work lps off hook as follows: yo, pull though one lp, (yo, pull through 2 lps on hook) across.
> Repeat Row 2 for pattern.
> 
> For last row, ch 1, skip first vertical bar, * insert hook under next vertical bar and also through top strand of next horizontal bar, (yo, pull through 2 lps) 2 times; repeat from * across. For last st, sc in last vertical bar. Fasten off.


----------



## hennalady

Another great link for crochet help:
http://encyclopediaofneedlework.com/chapter_9.html#Tunisian_crochet


----------



## hennalady

A couple of Tunisian Projects are here in case you missed them:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54847-1.html
A nice crochet blog:
http://kimguzman.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/learn-tunisian-crochet/


----------



## martymcd

Named my afghan Mistake Afghan. Not frogging just knitting at sttch where row count doesn't come out right. It's only for me and no one will be the wiser. Fast pattern:

Row 1: k5, p6, k5 
Row: 2 - p4, k8, p4 
Row: 3 - k3, p10, k3 
Row: 4 - p2, k4, p4, k4, p2 
Row: 5 - k2, p3, k6, p3, k2 
Row: 6 - p2, k2, p8, k2, p2 
Row: 7 - k2, p1, k10, p1, k2 
Row: 8 - k3, p10, k3 
Row: 9 - p4, k8, p4 
Row: 10 - k5, p6, k5 
Row: 11 - k2, p4, k4, p4, k2 
Row: 12 - p3, k3, p4, k3, p3 
Row: 13 - k4, p2, k4, p2, k4 
Row: 14 - p5, k1, p4, k1, p5


----------



## martymcd

Not frogging just knitting a stitch where row count doesn't come out right

I can spell, but first time adding a picture, so I'm excited. I know it's not really a new stitch, but thought the pattern might give a break from a new stitch.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Todays stitch:
> Row 1: Ch 14 (28, or 42), sc in 2nd chain from hook, *Ch 3, skip next 2 chains, sc in next chain, repeat from * across, Turn
> Row 2: Ch 3, DC in 1st sc, *sc in next ch-3 space, 3 dc in next sc, repeat from * across to last sc, 2 dc in last sc, turn.
> Row 3: Ch 1, sc in first dc, *ch 3, skip next 3 stitches, sc in next dc, repeat from * across to beg ch 3, sc in 3rd chain of beginning ch-3.
> Repeat rows 2-3 till desired size


This my square of new stitch a day from 3-24-12


----------



## Angelsmom1

martymcd said:


> Not frogging just knitting a stitch where row count doesn't come out right
> 
> I can spell, but first time adding a picture, so I'm excited. I know it's not really a new stitch, but thought the pattern might give a break from a new stitch.


Doesn't need to be a "new" stitch, just new to this thread. We do have some duplicate pictures from diffrent people doing the same stitch. Your good. This is for fun and learning. I know I'd never learn all these by my self. Your pic looks good.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> martymcd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not frogging just knitting a stitch where row count doesn't come out right
> 
> I can spell, but first time adding a picture, so I'm excited. I know it's not really a new stitch, but thought the pattern might give a break from a new stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't need to be a "new" stitch, just new to this thread. We do have some duplicate pictures from diffrent people doing the same stitch. Your good. This is for fun and learning. I know I'd never learn all these by my self. Your pic looks good.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Is any one else doing squares? If so, let us know if we can help you in any way.Our next stitch is a Textured fabric square.


----------



## hennalady

I am doing this one today:

So, your beginning chain should be increments of 12 + 2. (38, 50, 62, 74, 86, 98, etc)

Square
ch38,

Row 1: dc in 4th ch from hook, dc in each ch across, turn. (36 dc)

Row 2: ch3, FPtr in next 5 dc, dc in each of next 6 dc, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, turn.

Row 3: >>>>>>>>>>>>ch3, dc in each of next 4 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 4: ch3, dc in next st, FPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 3 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 5: ch3, dc in each of next 2 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 6: ch3, dc in next 3 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next st, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 7: ch3, BPtr in each of next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 4 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 8: ch3, dc in next 5 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 5 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 9: ch3, BPtr in next 4 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, * BPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 10: ch3, FPtr in next st, dc in next 6 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 3 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 11: ch3, BPtr in next 2 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, * BPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, BPtr in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 12: ch3, FPtr in next 3 sts, dc in next 6 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 13: ch3, * dc in next 6 sts, BPtr in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, BPtr in next 4 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.

Row 14  20: Repeat rows 2  8.



BORDER 

Round 1: ch1, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across top, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly down side, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across bottom, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly up side, slip stitch to 1st sc, turn. 

Round 2: ch1, sc in each sc around with 3sc in corner stitch, turn.

Round 3: Repeat Round 2.

Fasten off. Weave in ends.


----------



## hennalady

Hey kids if you want to donate a square to this worthy afghan for the needy project, I am sure they would love it! Here is the link to the group activity page to get involved. I am!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=23


----------



## hennalady

Ignore the >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> in previous post for stitch! It is where I am on my square. That is how I keep track LOL


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> Ignore the >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> in previous post for stitch! It is where I am on my square. That is how I keep track LOL


Thought maybe you nodded off, you know after your si/fi mera. :wink:


----------



## hennalady

Quite possible Mumsie!!!! That is why I figured I should splain... LOL
So what are you working on today????


mummsie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> in previous post for stitch! It is where I am on my square. That is how I keep track LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thought maybe you nodded off, you know after your si/fi mera. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## mummsie

So what are you working on today???? 

I'm getting ready for a needle painting course. (embroidery)
I got frustrated with the yarn. Frogging as much as I worked up. I started joining my squares to see what it looked like. I want to put a granny rectangle on 2 ends to balance it out. Trying to find close stitsh patterns with some bumpy, lumpies for "baby kitty" Mr. Wiggins. Guess I'm being picky then get frustrated and have to leave it alone for a bit. I do alot of needlework. How many squares do you have so far??


----------



## hennalady

I am working on #12. I may donate the thicker ones to the link I posted earlier since they are so warm, and I am in Cali... I would love to see your embroidery!


mummsie said:


> So what are you working on today????
> 
> I'm getting ready for a needle painting course. (embroidery)
> I got frustrated with the yarn. Frogging as much as I worked up. I started joining my squares to see what it looked like. I want to put a granny rectangle on 2 ends to balance it out. Trying to find close stitsh patterns with some bumpy, lumpies for "baby kitty" Mr. Wiggins. Guess I'm being picky then get frustrated and have to leave it alone for a bit. I do alot of needlework. How many squares do you have so far??


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> I am working on #12. I may donate the thicker ones to the link I posted earlier since they are so warm, and I am in Cali... I would love to see your embroidery
> 
> I'll PM you when I locate the CD that has it stored :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

I'd like to see to. Used to do alot of embroifery and cross stitch and needlepoint. Eyes won't let me do it any more. Miss counted cross stitch. Best I can do now is 7 mesh plastic canvas. Saw a book on annies attic I would like to have. It's got diffrent things with quilting motfs on them. Used to do some quilting also. Gonna hate it when vision is totally gone. Today is a bed day for eyes. Prolly cause cats woke me up too early again. Having trouble seeing screen and keyboard. And that's with special magnification software.


----------



## hennalady

Great!! I have tons of plastic canvas patterns and used to embroider a lot. My 1st husband still has the Levi Jacket I did for him LOL


----------



## mummsie

I keep having to change my "cheaters" to see. I've done so much sewing, quilting, and fine work, guess it's catching up. Many people are blessed with the special mag. software. Technology is wonderful even though it frustrates the %#&$ out of me.


----------



## mummsie

There use to be a group that swapped plastic canvas patterns on line. Think their still around. Maybe google it?


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> I keep having to change my "cheaters" to see. I've done so much sewing, quilting, and fine work, guess it's catching up. Many people are blessed with the special mag. software. Technology is wonderful even though it frustrates the %#&$ out of me.


Have you tried the magnifying lights?? Awesome!! Swing arm and they have either desktop or clamp on. I paid about $10 for mine but you may find a used one or a lower price.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having to change my "cheaters" to see. I've done so much sewing, quilting, and fine work, guess it's catching up. Many people are blessed with the special mag. software. Technology is wonderful even though it frustrates the %#&$ out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the magnifying lights?? Awesome!! Swing arm and they have either desktop or clamp on. I paid about $10 for mine but you may find a used one or a lower price.
Click to expand...

Have one, but not strong enough now. I have an eye disease that will cause total blindness in a few more months.


----------



## hennalady

That is truly sad..... I wish I could come there and make it all better Jackie 


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having to change my "cheaters" to see. I've done so much sewing, quilting, and fine work, guess it's catching up. Many people are blessed with the special mag. software. Technology is wonderful even though it frustrates the %#&$ out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the magnifying lights?? Awesome!! Swing arm and they have either desktop or clamp on. I paid about $10 for mine but you may find a used one or a lower price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have one, but not strong enough now. I have an eye disease that will cause total blindness in a few more months.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

I could hire you as my seeing eye person/dog, but you'd have to eat dog food.


----------



## hennalady

I prefer the cat food personally.....
Oh, and here is a link to a bunch of knit stitches!
http://knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm


Angelsmom1 said:


> I could hire you as my seeing eye person/dog, but you'd have to eat dog food.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> There use to be a group that swapped plastic canvas patterns on line. Think their still around. Maybe google it?


I don't have that many patterns, but would like to see that group. Try to google it. Thanks


----------



## mummsie

Jackie,so sorry to hear your outcome. I had a relative with the same condition. If I were a fairy Godmother I would take all the pain and ugliness away in life. 

Hippy Chick, I will investigate the mag lense. I just assumed they were expensive. Doesn't it get in the way of your hands beading?? I do alot of bead work on my art quilts.


----------



## mummsie

hennalady
Oh said:


> http://knittingonthenet.com/stitches[/URL].htm]
> 
> I see smoke rising in the western sky as you burn up your search engine


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> Great!! I have tons of plastic canvas patterns and used to embroider a lot. My 1st husband still has the Levi Jacket I did for him LOL


My ex is still wearing my footprint on his rump from when I threw him out  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

I found you a great one!!!!
http://www.stitchingthenightaway.com/page/3/
And a free one I plan to adapt to knit...
http://www.stitchingthenightaway.com/FreePatterns/RetroPeaceFreeCrossStitchPattern.pdf


mummsie said:


> So what are you working on today????
> 
> I'm getting ready for a needle painting course. (embroidery)
> I got frustrated with the yarn. Frogging as much as I worked up. I started joining my squares to see what it looked like. I want to put a granny rectangle on 2 ends to balance it out. Trying to find close stitsh patterns with some bumpy, lumpies for "baby kitty" Mr. Wiggins. Guess I'm being picky then get frustrated and have to leave it alone for a bit. I do alot of needlework. How many squares do you have so far??


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Jackie,so sorry to hear your outcome. I had a relative with the same condition. If I were a fairy Godmother I would take all the pain and ugliness away in life.
> 
> Hippy Chick, I will investigate the mag lense. I just assumed they were expensive. Doesn't it get in the way of your hands beading?? I do alot of bead work on my art quilts.


Not at all. I use mine for beading only!!! So far......


----------



## hennalady

Ok, I finished this one today. I used a G hook and started with ch 38. I stopped after row 13 and did not add border. 
 I hope the pics come out ok... I am storing mine in a large zip lock and so far they are sort of blocking themselves....


hennalady said:


> I am doing this one today:
> 
> So, your beginning chain should be increments of 12 + 2. (38, 50, 62, 74, 86, 98, etc)
> 
> Square
> ch38,
> 
> Row 1: dc in 4th ch from hook, dc in each ch across, turn. (36 dc)
> 
> Row 2: ch3, FPtr in next 5 dc, dc in each of next 6 dc, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, turn.
> 
> Row 3: >>>>>>>>>>>>ch3, dc in each of next 4 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 4: ch3, dc in next st, FPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 3 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 5: ch3, dc in each of next 2 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 6: ch3, dc in next 3 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next st, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 7: ch3, BPtr in each of next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 4 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 8: ch3, dc in next 5 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 5 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 9: ch3, BPtr in next 4 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, * BPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 10: ch3, FPtr in next st, dc in next 6 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 3 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 11: ch3, BPtr in next 2 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, * BPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, BPtr in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 12: ch3, FPtr in next 3 sts, dc in next 6 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 13: ch3, * dc in next 6 sts, BPtr in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, BPtr in next 4 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 14  20: Repeat rows 2  8.
> 
> BORDER
> 
> Round 1: ch1, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across top, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly down side, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across bottom, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly up side, slip stitch to 1st sc, turn.
> 
> Round 2: ch1, sc in each sc around with 3sc in corner stitch, turn.
> 
> Round 3: Repeat Round 2.
> 
> Fasten off. Weave in ends.


----------



## mummsie

Like that :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

I don't have that many patterns, but would like to see that group. Try to google it. Thanks[/quote]

Alady I use to quilt with talked about it. I believe it was a yahoo group. Annie's attic gffers a free pattern everyday but i think you have to sign up. Not much help


----------



## mummsie

'suse my spellin'


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> I found you a great one!!!!
> http://www.stitchingthenightaway.com/page/3/
> 
> Nice site. Also like the blackwork unicorn at bottom of page
> Soooo many projects. Better start a new "bucket list" :shock:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Like that :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

I am going to do a washcloth today just to take a break..... Maybe one of my kitty ones :O


----------



## mummsie

hennalady said:


> I am going to do a washcloth today just to take a break..... Maybe one of my kitty ones :O


That's odd I was thinking of the "evil kitty" pattern yesterday.


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do a washcloth today just to take a break..... Maybe one of my kitty ones :O
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd I was thinking of the "evil kitty" pattern yesterday.
Click to expand...

I already did that one  He was my first  I am doing just a shower cloth to pamper myself with


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ok, I finished this one today. I used a G hook and started with ch 38. I stopped after row 13 and did not add border.
> I hope the pics come out ok... I am storing mine in a large zip lock and so far they are sort of blocking themselves....
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing this one today:
> 
> So, your beginning chain should be increments of 12 + 2. (38, 50, 62, 74, 86, 98, etc)
> 
> Square
> ch38,
> 
> Row 1: dc in 4th ch from hook, dc in each ch across, turn. (36 dc)
> 
> Row 2: ch3, FPtr in next 5 dc, dc in each of next 6 dc, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, turn.
> 
> Row 3: >>>>>>>>>>>>ch3, dc in each of next 4 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 4: ch3, dc in next st, FPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 3 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 5: ch3, dc in each of next 2 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 6: ch3, dc in next 3 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, FPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next st, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 7: ch3, BPtr in each of next 6 sts, * dc in each of next 6 sts, BPtr in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in next 4 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 8: ch3, dc in next 5 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 5 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 9: ch3, BPtr in next 4 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, * BPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 10: ch3, FPtr in next st, dc in next 6 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 3 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 11: ch3, BPtr in next 2 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, * BPtr in next 6 sts, dc in next 6 sts, repeat from * across, BPtr in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 12: ch3, FPtr in next 3 sts, dc in next 6 sts, * FPtr in next 6 sts, dc in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, FPtr in next 2 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 13: ch3, * dc in next 6 sts, BPtr in each of next 6 sts, repeat from * across, BPtr in next 4 sts, dc in top of beg ch3, turn.
> 
> Row 14  20: Repeat rows 2  8.
> 
> BORDER
> 
> Round 1: ch1, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across top, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly down side, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across bottom, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly up side, slip stitch to 1st sc, turn.
> 
> Round 2: ch1, sc in each sc around with 3sc in corner stitch, turn.
> 
> Round 3: Repeat Round 2.
> 
> Fasten off. Weave in ends.
Click to expand...

How wide did you make yours and how many chs did you start with? Yours looks just like mine, but I did block mine and will addborder when I put it together later.


----------



## hennalady

Mine is about 8x12....


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Mine is about 8x12....


I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is about 8x12....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Looks good Jackie! I am doing a tunisian today. Here is the link as it it copy right site.. I am using my F hook since I found it 
http://tuncro.blogspot.com/2011/01/tunisian-chain-lace.html


Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is about 8x12....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

hennalady said:
 

> Looks good Jackie! I am doing a tunisian today. Here is the link as it it copy right site.. I am using my F hook since I found it  As for this stitch do not use a hook a size larger. It is not necessary
> http://tuncro.blogspot.com/2011/01/tunisian-chain-lace.html
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is about 8x12....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Jackie! I am doing a tunisian today. Here is the link as it it copy right site.. I am using my F hook since I found it  As for this stitch do not use a hook a size larger. It is not necessary
> http://tuncro.blogspot.com/2011/01/tunisian-chain-lace.html
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is about 8x12....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

looks good. I got my new 1-" I hook in the mail yesterday. Looking foward to using it. I like doing that Tunisian crochet.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Jackie! I am doing a tunisian today. Here is the link as it it copy right site.. I am using my F hook since I found it  As for this stitch do not use a hook a size larger. It is not necessary
> http://tuncro.blogspot.com/2011/01/tunisian-chain-lace.html
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is about 8x12....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good. I got my new 1-" I hook in the mail yesterday. Looking foward to using it. I like doing that Tunisian crochet.
Click to expand...

Got my next Square done. It's a simple Shell Stitch
Chain 34
Shell: (dc,ch1,dc,ch1,dc,ch1,dc) in same st.
Row 1:dc in4th ch from hook *Sk next 4 ch, Shelll in next ch,rep from * 4 times more, ending with 2dc in last ch, turn.
Row 2: Ch 3, dc in 1st dc, *shell in center ch-1 sp of next shell, rep from * 4 times more, ending with 2 dc in 3rd ch of tch-3, turn.
Rows 3-14 rep row 1, turn.
Row 15: Ch 1, sc in 1st 2 dc, *ch 2, sc in center ch-1 sp of next shell, ch 2, dc in sp between 2 shells: rep from * 4 times more, ending with a ch2, sc in top of turning ch 3, Fasten off.
I ran out of yarn and didn't get to do last row as written here.


----------



## hennalady

Me too! 


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Jackie! I am doing a tunisian today. Here is the link as it it copy right site.. I am using my F hook since I found it  As for this stitch do not use a hook a size larger. It is not necessary
> http://tuncro.blogspot.com/2011/01/tunisian-chain-lace.html
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is about 8x12....
> 
> 
> 
> I got my washcloth done today! YAY!!Can't decide if I want to do a Knooked square or a simple knitted one. I want my blanket to have all kinds of colors, stitches and techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good. I got my new 1-" I hook in the mail yesterday. Looking foward to using it. I like doing that Tunisian crochet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.


----------



## hennalady

Cat's Paw/Crown of Glory
By Sarah E. White, About.com Guide
See More About:knitting stitcheslace knitting
Found at:

http://knitting.about.com/od/eyeletsandlace/g/cats-paw.htm
Cat's Paw/Crown of Glory worked over 33 stitches.

(c) Sarah E. White, licensed to About.com, Inc.
Definition:
Works on multiples of 14 stitches plus 5.

Row 1 (right side): Knit 3, *slip, slip, knit, knit 9, knit 2 together, knit 1. Repeat from *, ending knit 2.

Row 2: Purl 2, *purl 1, purl 2 together, purl 7, purl 2 together through the back loops. Repeat from *, ending purl 3.

Row 3: Knit 3, *ssk, knit 2, yarn over 3 times, knit 3, k2tog, knit 1. Repeat from *, ending knit 2.

Row 4: Purl 2, *purl 1, p2tog, (knit 1, purl 1) twice and then knit 1, all into the yarn overs from the previous row, purl 1, p2tog through back. Repeat from *, ending purl 1.

Row 5: Knit 3, *ssk, knit 6, k2tog, knit 1. Repeat from *, ending knit 2.

Row 6: Purl 2, *purl 1, p2tog, purl 6. Repeat from *, ending purl 3.

Row 7: Knit 3, *knit 1, (yarn over, knit 1) 6 times, knit 1. Repeat from *, ending knit 2.

Row 8, 10 and 12: Purl.

Rows 9 and 11: Knit.

Repeat these rows for pattern.

Note: stitch counts are not consistent through the rows but should be accurate on any of the rows from 8 to 12.
I think this would be a fun scarf or table runner......


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.


I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

Like the Cat's paw, but a bit too advanced for me. I'm still struggling with mine. Doesn't help that I can't see today.Hopefully just from lack of sleep and that vision will return.


----------



## hennalady

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's pretty and I love the color.


----------



## hennalady

O.K. 3 more to challenge us!!!!
right slant rib
Found at:
http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/knit_purl/right_slant_rib.aspx

(multiple of 6 sts plus 4)
4-st RP (4-st right purl twist) Sl 3 sts to cn and hold to back, k1, wyif sl the 2 purl sts from cn back to LH needle and p these 2 sts, then k the rem st from cn.
Rows 1, 3, 5 and 7 (WS) P1, *k2, p1; rep from * to end.
Rows 2 and 6 K1, *p2, k1; rep from * to end.
Row 4 *4-st RPT, p2; rep from *, end 4-st RPT.
Row 8 K1, p2, *4st RPT, p2; rep from *, end k1.
Rep rows 1-8. :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

Found at:
http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/knit_purl/twisted_waffle.aspx

twisted waffle
(multiple of 4 sts plus 2).

Note Bind off in the pattern of the new row as you work it.
Rows 1 and 3 (RS) *K2, skip the next st and knit the second passing in back of first, then knit the first and let both fall from the needle; rep from *, end k2.
Row 2 Purl.
Row 4 *K2, p2; rep from *; end k2.
Repeat rows 1-4.


----------



## hennalady

daisy pattern found at:
http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/knit_purl/daisy_pattern.aspx

(multiple of 4 sts plus 1)
DS (daisy stitch) P3tog, but do not let the 3 sts fall from LH needle, wind yarn around RH needle over top and back to front again, then p the same 3 sts tog again and let fall from needle.

Rows 1 and 3 (RS) Knit.
Row 2 K1, *work DS over next 3 sts, k1; rep from * to end.
Row 4 K1, p1, k1, *work DS over next 3 sts, k1; rep from *, end p1, k1.
Rep rows 1-4.

:-D we can do it!!!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> O.K. 3 more to challenge us!!!!
> right slant rib
> Found at:
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/knit_purl/right_slant_rib.aspx
> 
> (multiple of 6 sts plus 4)
> 4-st RP (4-st right purl twist) Sl 3 sts to cn and hold to back, k1, wyif sl the 2 purl sts from cn back to LH needle and p these 2 sts, then k the rem st from cn.
> Rows 1, 3, 5 and 7 (WS) P1, *k2, p1; rep from * to end.
> Rows 2 and 6 K1, *p2, k1; rep from * to end.
> Row 4 *4-st RPT, p2; rep from *, end 4-st RPT.
> Row 8 K1, p2, *4st RPT, p2; rep from *, end k1.
> Rep rows 1-8. :mrgreen:


What is cn?


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. 3 more to challenge us!!!!
> right slant rib
> Found at:
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary/knit_purl/right_slant_rib.aspx
> 
> (multiple of 6 sts plus 4)
> 4-st RP (4-st right purl twist) Sl 3 sts to cn and hold to back, k1, wyif sl the 2 purl sts from cn back to LH needle and p these 2 sts, then k the rem st from cn.
> Rows 1, 3, 5 and 7 (WS) P1, *k2, p1; rep from * to end.
> Rows 2 and 6 K1, *p2, k1; rep from * to end.
> Row 4 *4-st RPT, p2; rep from *, end 4-st RPT.
> Row 8 K1, p2, *4st RPT, p2; rep from *, end k1.
> Rep rows 1-8. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> What is cn?
Click to expand...

Cable Needle.


----------



## hennalady

knitting abbreviations from: http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/techniques_abbreviations/knitting_abbreviations.aspx
A
altalternate; alternately
approxapproximately

B
BCback cross; back cable (See cable.)
begbegin; begins; beginning
BObind off
BObobble (See MB.)

C
Ccable; cross. A cable (also called a cross) is formed by using an extra needle, usually a cable needle or double-pointed needle, to hold stitches to be crossed either to the front (which crosses them to the left), or to the back (which crosses them to the right). The cable crossing is worked on the right side of the work. The extra needle should be thinner than those you are working with to avoid stretching the stitches. After you have worked the cable, be sure to pull the yarn firmly before working the next stitch to prevent gaps in your work.
CCcontrasting color. When two colors are used, the contrasting color is the yarn that is used as an accent.
chchain
cmcentimeter(s)
cncable needle
COcast on
contcontinue; continuing
cross 2 Lcross two stitches to the left (See cable.)
cross 2 Rcross two stitches to the right (See cable.)

D
dcdouble crochet
decdecrease; decreasing
decsdecreases
DKdouble knitting
dp; dpndouble-pointed needle
dtrdouble treble

E
EONend of needle

F
FCfront cross (See cable.)
follfollow; follows; following

G
g; grgram
grp; grpsgroup; groups
g stgarter stitch

H
hdchalf double crochet
hkhook

I
in; insinch; inches
incincrease; increasing
inclincluding
incsincreases

K
kknit
k-b; k 1 bknit stitch in row below (Infrequently used for knit through back loopsee tbl.)
kfbknit into the front and back of a stitch
k tblknit through back loop
k2togknit two together
kwiseknitwise

L
LCleft cross (See cable.)
LHleft-hand
lp; lpsloop; loops
LTleft twist. A left twist is formed by crossing one stitch over another.

M
mmeter(s)
MBmake bobble. A bobble is a three-dimensional stitch made by working multiple increases in one stitch, sometimes working a few rows, and then decreasing back to one stitch.
MCmain color. When two or more colors are used, the main color is the yarn that is dominant.
mmmillimeter(s)
m1make one

N
nonumber

O
ozounce

P
ppurl
pat; patspattern; patterns
p-bpurl stitch in the row below
pfbpurl into the front and back of a stitch
pmplace marker
pnsopass next stitch over 
pssopass slip stitch over
p tblpurl through back loop
p2togpurl two together
pwisepurlwise

R
RCright cross (See cable.)
remremain; remaining
reprepeat
rev St streverse stockinette stitch

RHright-hand
ribribbing
rnd; rndsround; rounds
RSright side
RTright twist. A right twist is formed by crossing one stitch over another.

S
scsingle crochet
S2KPslip two tog, knit one, pass two slip stitches over
skskip
SKPslip one, knit one, pass slip stitch over
SK2Pslip one, knit two tog, pass slip stitch over
slslip
sl stslip stitch
sp; spsspace; spaces
sskslip the next two stitches knitwise, one at a time, to RH needle, knit these two slipped stitches tog
st; stsstitch; stitches
St ststockinette stitch

T
tblthrough back loop
tch; t-chturning chain
togtogether
trtreble
trtrtriple treble

W
WSwrong side
wonwool over needle
wrnwool round needle
wyibwith yarn in back
wyifwith yarn in front

Y
yb (or ybk)yarn to the back
yf (or yfwd)yarn to the front (or forward)
yfonyarn forward and over needle (See yarn overs.)
yfrnyarn forward and round needle (See yarn overs.)
yoyarn over. A yarn over is a decorative increase made by wrapping the yarn around the needle. There are various ways to make a yarn over depending on where it is placed.
yo twice; yo2yarn over two times
yonyarn over needle (See yarn overs.)
yrnyarn round needle (See yarn overs.)

knitting terminology
A
above markers: Knitting worked after the point where stitch markers have been placed.
above rib: Knitting worked after the last row of ribbing.
after ... number of rows have been worked: Continue working as instructed after completing the designated number of rows.
along neck: Generally used when picking up stitches at a shaped, or curved, neck edge.
as established: Continue to work the pattern as previously described.
as foll: Work the instructions that follow.
as for back (front): Work a piece identical to the back (or the front).
as to knit: Work the stitch as if you were knitting.
as to purl: Work the stitch as if you were purling.
AT THE SAME TIME: Work the instructions that immediately follow this term simultaneously with those that immediately precede it.
attach: Join a new strand of yarn.

B
back edge: Any edge on the back piece of the garment.
beg and end as indicated: Used when working with charts. Begin the row of knitting at the point on the chart that is indicated for your size by an arrow or straight line and the term "beg" (beginning). Continue working the chart as instructed, knitting the last stitch at the point indicated by another arrow or straight line and the term "end."
bind off ... sts at beg of next ... rows: Often used in armhole and shoulder shaping. Stitches are almost always bound off at the beginning of a row. Therefore, after binding off the designated number of stitches, work to the end of the row, turn the work, and bind off the same number of stitches at the beginning of the next row.
bind off center ... sts: Determine the center stitches and place markers on either side of the center stitches, if desired, on the needles. Work the next row to the first marker, join a new ball of yarn and bind off the center stitches, then work to the end of the row with the new ball of yarn.
bind off from each neck edge: A term used when both sides of the inside neck edge are shaped simultaneously after binding off the center stitches.
bind off in rib (or pat): Always bind off stitches as they appear. That is, knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches as you bind them off.
bind off loosely: Do not pull the yarn too tightly when binding off. Or, you may use a needle one size larger on the bind-off row.
bind off rem sts each side: A term usually used for the remaining stitches of each shoulder after shaping a neck. After you have completed all the shaping, bind off the stitches that remain on one side, then bind off the remaining stitches on the other side.
block pieces: The process of laying flat completed pieces of knitting to even and smooth the stitches and to give them their permanent shape.
body of sweater is worked in one piece to underarm: A term used when using a circular needle to knit a sweater with no side seams up to the underarm.
both sides at once (or at same time): A term used after an opening has been made on a row, such as for a placket. When stitches have been bound off and you have two separate pieces on one needle, work both sides simultaneously with separate balls of yarn. That is, work one row on the first side, then work the corresponding row on the second side with the second ball of yarn. Then turn the work.

C
cap shaping: The shaped part of the sleeve above the widest part of the arm, which will fit into the armhole of the sweater.
carry yarn loosely across back of work: In color knitting, let the yarn not in use span loosely across the wrong side of the work until you need to use it again.
cast on ... sts at beg of next ... rows: When adding two or more stitches at the edges of a piece, cast on the designated number of stitches before beginning the row, work the cast-on stitches, then work to the end of the row. Turn the work and cast on the same number of stitches at the beginning of the next row.
cast on ... sts over bound-off sts: Usually refers to making buttonholes. Work to where the stitches from the previous row were bound off. Cast on the specified number of stitches, then work to the end of the row.
center back (front) neck: The point that marks the center of the back (or front) neck.
change to smaller (larger) needles: Proceed with the work using smaller (or larger) needles than those used previously.
cont in pat: Continue to work the pattern as previously described.
cont in this way: Continue to work in the manner previously described.

D
directions are for smallest (smaller) size with larger size in parentheses: Many knitting instructions are written for more than one size. Usually, the number referring to the smallest (smaller) size is the number before the parentheses. The numbers indicating larger sizes appear inside the parentheses in ascending order.
discontinue pat: Stop working the pattern immediately preceding and continue as directed.
do not press: Do not use an iron to press or steam the knitted fabric.
do not turn work: Keep the work facing in the same direction as the row you have just completed.

E
each end (side): Work designated stitches at both the beginning and the end of a row.
easing in any fullness: In seaming, gather in any extra fabric evenly.
end last rep: After completing a full repeat of a pattern and not enough stitches remain to complete another repeat, end the pattern repeat as directed.
end with a RS (WS) row: The last row worked is a right side (wrong side) row.
every other row: When shaping, work one row between each increase or decrease row.

F
fasten off: When binding off, pull the yarn through the last loop on the needle to finish the piece and prevent unraveling.
finished bust: The circumference of a garment at the bustline after the front and back have been sewn together.
finished bust (buttoned): A term usually used for cardigans or jackets to indicate the circumference at the bustline after the two fronts and the back have been sewn together and the fronts are buttoned.
from beg: A term used when measuring from the cast-on edge of the piece or beginning of the knitted piece.
front edge: Any edge on the front piece of the garment.
full-fashioned: A term used in ready-to-wear that means deliberately showing decreases or increases worked in stockinette stitch a few stitches from the edge.

G
gauge: The number of stitches and rows per inch (centimeter).
grafting: Weaving two edges together that have not been bound off, resulting in an invisible joining.

H
hold to front (back) of work: A term usually referring to stitches placed on a cable needle that are held to the front (or the back) of the work as it faces you.

I
inc ... sts evenly across row: Increase the stitches at even intervals across the row.
inc sts into pat: When increasing, work the added stitches into the established pattern.
in same way (manner): Repeat the process that was previously described.
it is essential to get proper row gauge: When instructions are written for a specific number of rows (such as in garments with large motifs), you must obtain the specified row gauge to get the correct length.

J
join: When used in circular knitting, the process of uniting the first and last stitch of a round.
join 2nd ball (skein) of yarn: A phrase used when dividing the work into two sections (such as for placket or neck shaping), where each section is worked with a separate ball (or skein) of yarn.
join, taking care not to twist sts: When casting on in circular knitting, join the first and the last cast-on stitch to form a circle, making sure that the stitches are not twisted on the needle.

K
k the knit sts and p the purl sts: A phrase used when a pattern of knit and purl stitches has been established and will continue for a determined length (such as ribbing). Work the stitches as they face you: Knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches.
k the purl sts and p the knit sts: A phrase used when a pattern of knit and purl stitches will alternate on the following row or rows (such as in a seed stitch pattern). Work the stitches opposite of how they face you: Purl the knit stitches and knit the purl stitches.
keep careful count of rows: Advice usually given with intricate patterns or shaping in which the row count is important. Keep track either by writing down each row as you complete it or by using a row counter.
keeping to pat (or maintaining pat): A term used when new instructions are given (such as shaping), but the established pattern must be continued.
knitwise (or as to knit): Insert the needle into the stitch as if you were going to knit it.

L
left: Refers to the left-hand side of the garment as you are wearing it.
lower edge: The bottom edge of the piece, usually the cast-on edge.

M
matching colors: Work the stitches in the same color sequence as on the previous row.
multiple of ... sts: Used when working a pattern. The total number of stitches should be divisible by the number of stitches in one pattern repeat.
multiple of ... sts plus ... extra: Used when working a pattern. The total number of stitches should be divisible by the number of stitches in one pattern repeat, plus the extra stitches (added only once).

N
next row (RS), or (WS): The row following the one just worked will be a right side (or wrong side) row.

O
on all foll rows: A direction that applies to all the rows that follow the row just worked.

P
pick up and k: Used in finishing to refer to pulling up loops through stitches and rows of a finished edge with the stated knitting needles and a ball of yarn to begin an edge or a new piece.
piece measures approx: A term used when a specified number of rows must be worked, as in shaping or pattern work. The piece should measure the stated amount within one-fourth inch (6mm) if you have the correct row gauge.
place marker(s): Slide a stitch marker either onto the needle (where it is slipped every row) or attach it to a stitch, where it remains as a guide.
preparation row: A row that sets up the stitch pattern but is not part of the pattern repeat.
pull up a lp: Often used in crochet, this term in knitting signifies drawing a new stitch (or loop) through the knit fabric.
purlwise: Insert the needle into the stitch as if you were going to purl it.

R
rep between *'s: Repeat the instructions that fall between the two asterisks.
rep from * around: In circular knitting, repeat the instructions that begin at the asterisk, ending at the joining.
rep from *, end ... : Repeat the instructions that begin at the asterisk as many times as you can work full repeats of the pattern, then end the row as directed.
rep from * to end: Repeat the instructions that begin at the asterisk, ending the row with a full repeat of the pattern.
rep from ... row: Repeat the pattern rows previously worked, beginning with the row specified.
rep inc (or dec): Repeat the increase (or decrease) previously described.
rep ... times more: Repeat a direction the designated number of times (not counting the first time you work it).
reverse pat placement: A term used for garments such as cardigans where the right and left fronts have symmetrical patterns. Generally, the instructions for only one piece are given, and you must work patterns for the second piece in the opposite order.
reversing shaping: A term used for garments such as cardigans where shaping for the right and left fronts is identical, but reversed. The instructions for only one piece are given, and you must work the shaping for the second piece in the opposite order.
right: Refers to the right-hand side of the garment as you are wearing it.
right side (or RS): Usually refers to the surface of the work that will face outside when the garment is worn.
row: A horizontal line of stitches formed by transferring all the stitches from one needle to the other.
row 2 and all WS (even-numbered) rows: A term used when all the wrong-side or even-numbered rows are worked the same.

S
same as: Follow the instructions given in another section or piece of the garment.
same length as: A term used when two or more pieces of a garment are equal in length, and the measurement of one has already been given.

schematic: A scale drawing showing specific measurements of all the pieces of a garment before they are sewn together and finished.
selvage st: An extra stitch (or stitches) at the edge of a piece used either to make seaming easier or as a decorative finish.
set in sleeves: Sew the sleeves into the armholes.
sew shoulder seam, including neckband: A phrase used when seaming a shoulder before working a neckband. After the neckband is completed, sew the open shoulder seam along with the side edges of the neckband.
sew top of sleeves between markers: A term generally used when the garment has no armhole shaping (such as for drop shoulders), and markers must be used to denote the depth of the armhole. Center the sleeve at the shoulder seam, with the ends of the sleeve top at the markers, and sew it to the front and back of the garment.
short row: A technique, generally used in shaping, to add rows in one segment of a piece without decreasing the number of stitches on the needle.
side to side: When a piece is worked horizontally from side seam to side seam instead of vertically from the lower edge.
sleeve width at upper arm: The measurement of the finished sleeve at its widest point, which, when seamed, fits around the widest part of the arm.
slightly stretched: A term often used when measuring stitch patterns that tend to pull in, such as ribbing or cables. A more accurate gauge of the pattern is obtained when the stitches are pulled apart slightly.
slip marker: To keep the stitch marker in the same position from one row to the next, transfer it from one needle to the other as you work each row.
slip marker at beg of every rnd: In circular knitting, slip the marker from one needle to the other every time you begin a new round.
slip sts to a holder: Transfer the stitches from the needle to a stitch holder.
swatch: A sample of knitting used to check the gauge or to try out a stitch or colorwork pattern before knitting the garment.
sweater is worked in one piece: Work all the parts of a sweaterthe front, back and sleevesas one piece.
sweater is worked in two pieces: Work the front half of the sweater (including the front half of the sleeves) in one piece and the back half in another.

T
through both thicknesses: A term usually used in seaming when working through two pieces of fabric at one time.
through ... row: Work up to and include the designated row. This term is usually used when knitting from a chart.
to ... row: Work up to but do not include the specified row. This term is usually used when knitting from a chart.
total length: The length of a garment after finishing, including ribbing or edging and any shoulder shaping.
turning: The process of switching your knitted piece from right side to wrong side or vice versa to work a new or partial row.
turning ridge: A row of raised stitches (often purl stitches on stockinette stitch) that indicates where the piece will fold in or out, as in a hem.
twist yarns on WS to prevent holes: A term used in colorwork when changing from one color to the next across a row. Twist the old and the new yarns around each other to prevent a hole in your work.

U
use a separate bobbin for each block of color: When working intarsia (large color block patterns), where the yarn cannot be carried across large areas of color, use a bobbin for each separate block of color.

W
weave in ends: In finishing, loose ends must be worked in so that they will not unravel.
when armhole measures: This term is used to denote the point in a sweater at which the neck, shoulder or placket shaping begins and is measured from the beginning of the armhole shaping.
weave or twist yarns not in use: In Fair Isle knitting, when you must carry yarns for more than a few stitches, weave or twist yarns that are not being used around the working yarn to avoid long, loose strands.
width from sleeve edge (cuff) to sleeve edge (cuff): When the body and sleeves of a sweater are knit in one piece, this term refers to the width measurement from the edge of one sleeve, across the shoulder and neck edges, to the edge of the second sleeve.
with RS facing: A term often used when picking up stitches. The right side of the work must be facing you and the wrong side facing away from you.
with WS facing: A term used when the wrong side of the work must be facing you and the right side facing away from you.
work across sts on holder: Work the stitches directly from the stitch holder, or transfer the stitches from the holder to a knitting needle and then work them.
work back and forth as with straight needles: When knitting on a circular needle, turn the work at the end of every row instead of joining it and working in rounds.
work buttonholes opposite markers: When markers for buttons have been placed on the button band, work the buttonholes opposite these markers on the other band so that they will correspond to the buttons.
work even (straight): Continue in the established pattern without working any shaping.
working in pat: Follow the instructions for the pattern, whether written or graphed.
work in rounds: In circular knitting, the process of working a piece in which the ends have been joined and there are no seams.
work rep of chart ... times: When working a pattern from a chart, work the stitches in the repeat as many times as indicated.
work to correspond: A term used when instructions are given for one piece, and a similar second piece must be made to correspond. There are usually some exceptions on the second piece, such as reversing shaping or pattern placement.
work to end: Work the established pattern to the end of the row.
work to ... sts before center: Work the row to a specified number of stitches before the center of the row, which is generally indicated by a stitch marker.
work to last ... sts: Work across the row until the specified number of stitches remains on the left needle.
work until ... sts from bind-off (or on RH needle): After binding off, work until the specified number of stitches remains on the right needle.
working needle: The needle being used to make new stitches.
working yarn: The yarn being used to make new stitches.
wrong side (or WS): Usually refers to the surface of the work that will face inside when the garment is worn. :XD:


----------



## hennalady

All kinds of other help:
http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to.aspx


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty and I love the color.
Click to expand...

Had to download a new webcam so I am still getting used to it... It is the same blue as My tunisian Lace one really....


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> All kinds of other help:
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to.aspx


Very helpful information, Thanks.


----------



## hennalady

YAY it is done!!!!! Whew...


hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty and I love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to download a new webcam so I am still getting used to it... It is the same blue as My tunisian Lace one really....
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> YAY it is done!!!!! Whew...
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty and I love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to download a new webcam so I am still getting used to it... It is the same blue as My tunisian Lace one really....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good job. That looks complicated. I knew you could do it!
:thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

It really isnt complicated. Just not logical.... I like logical... Read it and you will see what I mean.....


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY it is done!!!!! Whew...
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna post your newest square? Want to see what your up to.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on row 15 0r the first stitch posted. I even got a row counter  Having issues with webcam for some reason.... I will succeed and post asap!!! Huggggssss, ~Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty and I love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to download a new webcam so I am still getting used to it... It is the same blue as My tunisian Lace one really....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good job. That looks complicated. I knew you could do it!
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## mummsie

I'm enjoying all you girlies hard work. ALL very pretty. Gonna try a few of them when I get extra time. :roll: 

You found some real pretty stitch patterns. How can I resist! Happy Bunny day. Eat lots of chocolate


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> I'm enjoying all you girlies hard work. ALL very pretty. Gonna try a few of them when I get extra time. :roll:
> 
> You found some real pretty stitch patterns. How can I resist! Happy Bunny day. Eat lots of chocolate


Thanks mummsie, Have a happy Easter too. Doing a crochet wash cloth and debating on next square. Might do Tunisian.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying all you girlies hard work. ALL very pretty. Gonna try a few of them when I get extra time. :roll:
> 
> You found some real pretty stitch patterns. How can I resist! Happy Bunny day. Eat lots of chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mummsie, Have a happy Easter too. Doing a crochet wash cloth and debating on next square. Might do Tunisian.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mumsie! I think I will try this one next:

Trinity Stitch

This stitch is a little more complicated but produces something akin to the popcorn stitch: little raised balls on every four rows.

Multiple of 4 +3 (I cast on 27 stitches to get the 7″ squares)

KPK=Knit, Purl, and Knit all in same stitch before removing from left needle.

P3tog=Purl 3 stitches together

-

Row 1: Purl

Row 2: *Purl 3 tog, KPK (repeat from * to end of row)

Row 3: Purl

Row 4: *KPK, P3tog repeat from * to end of row: KPK in last stitch

repeat these 4 rows for pattern


----------



## Angelsmom1

You and that picture have convinced me. I'll try it in crochet. Got to finish up WIP in the next day or so. Halfway done. Can't wait to try this one.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> You and that picture have convinced me. I'll try it in crochet. Got to finish up WIP in the next day or so. Halfway done. Can't wait to try this one.


I am doing it in crochet. I LOVE IT!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and that picture have convinced me. I'll try it in crochet. Got to finish up WIP in the next day or so. Halfway done. Can't wait to try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing it in crochet. I LOVE IT!!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I LIKE that! Hope mine turns out as good.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and that picture have convinced me. I'll try it in crochet. Got to finish up WIP in the next day or so. Halfway done. Can't wait to try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing it in crochet. I LOVE IT!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LIKE that! Hope mine turns out as good.
Click to expand...

It will!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Having a little trouble getting started. Going to sleep on it and try again in am when I'm more awake. I AM going to do it.


----------



## hennalady

I finished my Trinity Square last night! YAYAY..

CROCHET VERSION

Chain desired length in multiples of two.
Single crochet in second chain from hook.

Insert hook in same chain (the same place you inserted your hook for the single crochet) and 
draw up a loop. Now you have 2 loops on the hook.
Insert hook in next chain and draw up a loop.
Now you have 3 loops on the hook.

Again, insert hook in next chain and draw up a loop.
Now you have four loops on the hook.

Yarn over and 
 draw through all four loops on hook.
Chain one.
Insert hook in the same chain
(the same one you last drew up a loop in)
and draw up a loop.
Now you have 2 loops on the hook.
Insert hook in next chain and draw up a loop.
Now you have 3 loops on the hook.
Again, insert hook in next chain and draw up a loop.
You now have 4 loops on the hook.
Yarn over and 
 draw through all four loops on hook.
This is just another view of what it looks like
after you have drawn through all four loops.
Continue in the same manner to end of row: *Ch 1, insert hook in same ch and draw up a loop, (insert hook in next ch and draw up a loop) twice, yarn over and draw through all four loops on hook* to end of row. Sc in the last chain (this will be the same chain you last drew up a loop in).

The second and subsequent rows are worked the same, only you will be working into the stitches of the previous row rather than the starting chain.

Row 2: Ch 1, turn, sc in first st, insert hook in same st and draw up a loop, (insert hook in next st and draw up a loop) twice, yarn over and draw through all four loops on hook. *Ch 1, insert hook in same st and draw up a loop, (insert hook in next st and draw up a loop) twice, yarn over and draw through all four loops on hook* to end of row. 
Sc in the last st (this will be the same st you last drew up a loop in).

Repeat Row 2 until your piece is the desired size.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Looks real good. I have been doing mine in a fine yarn, but it's taking forever to do. Think I'll start over using a worsted wt yarn and a bigger hook. Think it will shoe design better too. But you did a great job on yours.


----------



## bsaito

I am going to frog the afghan that I have started 4 times and do it in the Trinity stitch. It should make a really nice warm blankie. THANKS


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Looks real good. I have been doing mine in a fine yarn, but it's taking forever to do. Think I'll start over using a worsted wt yarn and a bigger hook. Think it will shoe design better too. But you did a great job on yours.


Thanks man ~:O)


----------



## hennalady

Ok, I finished this one. I did not put the rows of knit in between the 5 rows though, and this is what I came up with....


HennaLadyKim said:


> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ok, I finished this one. I did not put the rows of knit in between the 5 rows though, and this is what I came up with....
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
Click to expand...

That was quick. Wish I could be that fast. Even my tunisian is slow.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I finished this one. I did not put the rows of knit in between the 5 rows though, and this is what I came up with....
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was quick. Wish I could be that fast. Even my tunisian is slow.
Click to expand...

Got my Trinity Stitch sarted and finished this morning.


----------



## hennalady

YAY!!!!!! How is everyone else doing????


----------



## Angelsmom1

All caught up except for knit square. It's a neat pattern that you gave to me. No title or picture, but is turning out neat. Just put in a lifeline as it is getting big. Then I fell asleep. So no progress on it today. Maybe later. Can't wait to get it done.I'll post when done of course. I'm getting quicker. And so far only messed up 2 rows. Just adds a diffrent look to it, but I'm back on target with it. Doesn't look bad so I'm leaving in my boo boo. As for what comes next? I have most of our choices in a folder, just have to make a decision.


----------



## hennalady

Finished my Double Moss square today

How to Knit a Double Moss Stitch

Cast on your stitches in multiples of 4 plus 2, in your preferred method of casting on (example: 5 x 4 = 20 + 2 = 22 stitches).

Row 1: *K2, P2, rep from * to last 2 stitches, K2.

Row 2: *P2, K2, rep from * to last 2 stitches, P2.

Row 3: *P2, K2, rep from * to last 2 stitches, P2.

Row 4: *K2, P2, rep from * to last 2 stitches, K2.

Repeat these 4 rows until your piece reaches desired length.

Bind off, preferably using the basic bind-off.


----------



## Angelsmom1

I like your double moss. I am getting so far behind in squares. I am stuck on this basketweave thing.Got 2 more inches on my knitted square. Need to get it done so I can get back up to speed.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> I like your double moss. I am getting so far behind in squares. I am stuck on this basketweave thing.Got 2 more inches on my knitted square. Need to get it done so I can get back up to speed.


Thanks Sweetie..... And I am busy avoiding my basket weave. It is taking a lot of energy too!!! LOL I am up to row 41, wow.......... :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your double moss. I am getting so far behind in squares. I am stuck on this basketweave thing.Got 2 more inches on my knitted square. Need to get it done so I can get back up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sweetie..... And I am busy avoiding my basket weave. It is taking a lot of energy too!!! LOL I am up to row 41, wow.......... :shock:
Click to expand...

i don't know how you have so much time to stitch.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your double moss. I am getting so far behind in squares. I am stuck on this basketweave thing.Got 2 more inches on my knitted square. Need to get it done so I can get back up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sweetie..... And I am busy avoiding my basket weave. It is taking a lot of energy too!!! LOL I am up to row 41, wow.......... :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know how you have so much time to stitch.
Click to expand...

I dont! That is why I am starting my Tunisian AKL all over with a different yarn. This Boulce is way to hard to sre where I am for this piece.... Gonna take me all night to catch you now....


----------



## Angelsmom1

No it won't. I'm quitting for the night. I spend way to much time on this computer. Haven't kniited a st. been on here since before.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> No it won't. I'm quitting for the night. I spend way to much time on this computer. Haven't kniited a st. been on here since before.


Fianally got my knit square done Pattern is easy. 
I co 36 sts
row 1 &2: knit across
row 3 & 4: K2, *K1,P1, rep from * across to last 2 sts, K2.
repeat rows 1-4 until piece measures approx 9" ending with pattern row 2.BO all sts in knit. Weave in ends.


----------



## hennalady

Way cute!! I like the pattern


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Way cute!! I like the pattern


I miss counted one row, but I'm not saying where.


----------



## mummsie

Hey Girlies.Your really going to town. What's the squares count up to? I got to 5. lol. I do have this bookmarked as there are some very nice stitches you've found.

My needle painting class is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more than I thought. Hard on my eyes, one strand of embroidery floss. The teacher is kinda pressuring us as she is honing her skills to teach for $$ next. Wants step by step pics, blah, blah. Do I sound like a spoiled kid yet? Have missed chatting and I see I will never catch up but wanted to thank you for compiling all the choices in one handy place! Have a good weekend!! :shock: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hey mummsie, Glad to hear you've joined in. Hennalady and I have also gotten involved in a CAL in Tunisian crochet. We get a new stitch to learn and practice about 5 days a week. And I'm am doing some tutorials on crochet basics. I have been crocheting for over a year but these classes are teaching me new tricks and techniques, so I am glad I am doing them.The Tunisian lessons are from ambassadorcrochet.com (I think) and the crochet basics are at curtzycrochet.com. I personally don't seem to have enough hours in a day to create as much as I would like. Plus I spend way too much time on this crazy computer. But it's all good learning material. I also have been collecting some plastic canvas pattern althouigh I haven't had time to actually make anything yet. Keep up the good work and we will continue to post new stitch patterns for one and all.


----------



## mummsie

Wow that was a quick response. Thanks. I think I'll check on the ambassador site and snoop around. I have crcohet for a long time but am slowly learning knitting. I have trouble reading the patterns and keep loosing my place :roll: my concentration gets broken alot so it's a challenge, but I want the personal accomplishment. Hey, a girl has to keep learning or she'll get bored :wink:


----------



## hennalady

Hey girls, Sounds like some good stuff going on. Mumsie, Check my bookmarks. I have a lot of knitting (And Crochet) Tutorials in there. Lots of good stuff. I actually learned to follow a knitting pattern this year myself. I also accomplished Picture Knitting (Called intarsia) too. There is hope and us old dogs can learn new tricks  As for following the pattern, I either use the computer and highlight the row I am on, or the classic, a sticky note for the written ones keeps your place. Have a great night girls and maybe if I make it through this illness I will go to my stitch group tomorrow. I have not played with my yarn for 2 days! I am having withdrawls I think. Huggs, ~Kim


----------



## samazon

Hope you feel better soon Hennalady :-D


----------



## hennalady

thanks hun


samazon said:


> Hope you feel better soon Hennalady :-D


 :? :hunf:


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> Wow that was a quick response. Thanks. I think I'll check on the ambassador site and snoop around. I have crcohet for a long time but am slowly learning knitting. I have trouble reading the patterns and keep loosing my place :roll: my concentration gets broken alot so it's a challenge, but I want the personal accomplishment. Hey, a girl has to keep learning or she'll get bored :wink:


I have the exact same trouble. I use post it's, but can still get off track. I have to turn off TV and really concentrate to get it write. Like on my latest knit square, I missed a row, but didn't notice right away. I had frogged that one enough and decided to let the boo boo stay.I have a kitty knit square I want to make that HennaLady sent me, but I think I will have to go into isolation for a month to get it done right.LOL


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was a quick response. Thanks. I think I'll check on the ambassador site and snoop around. I have crcohet for a long time but am slowly learning knitting. I have trouble reading the patterns and keep loosing my place :roll: my concentration gets broken alot so it's a challenge, but I want the personal accomplishment. Hey, a girl has to keep learning or she'll get bored :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same trouble. I use post it's, but can still get off track. I have to turn off TV and really concentrate to get it write. Like on my latest knit square, I missed a row, but didn't notice right away. I had frogged that one enough and decided to let the boo boo stay.I have a kitty knit square I want to make that HennaLady sent me, but I think I will have to go into isolation for a month to get it done right.LOL
Click to expand...

Sometimes I think a project like the kitty would be easire than a simple square!! It is for me anyways cuz each step shows the progress of a shape, seems simpler some how. I have a lot of catching up to do on the Tunisian CAL. I will probably work on it today sine I have a little more energy now that I got fixted up by the Doc. I had my cotton and hook in the car from my Nanny Duty so brought it in to work on after they gave me some meds at the ER while I was waiting to see the Doc. So, I started a washcloth. It was intended to be for Carmen when done, but as I look at it now I will either have to frog most of it, or keep it for myself ald name it "The Migraine Cloth" LOL and use it for when I have one to cool my forehead or wrap my ice pack in. Im thinking I will end up doing the latter.... Why not? The only errors are on the edges so if I make it an ice pack sack the edges wont show ~:O)


----------



## hennalady

Oh and for those of you that are unaware of the Tunisian project we are working on it can be found here: The Tunisian Sampler Scarf' CAL
http://ambassadorcrochet.com/tag/tunisian-sampler-scarf/


----------



## mummsie

Every one gave such great and USEFUL tips, I appreciate it. I see these young gals zipping through projects and feel older... :? Hippy chick, sorry you've been under the weather especially in that Cal. sunshine. :? Thank goodness for your crafting... Also I will check out the bookmarks: who knows whats hidden in the research ninjas archives :shock: 
Now if my fingers will behave, maybe I'll get something else done :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Every one gave such great and USEFUL tips, I appreciate it. I see these young gals zipping through projects and feel older... :? Hippy chick, sorry you've been under the weather especially in that Cal. sunshine. :? Thank goodness for your crafting... Also I will check out the bookmarks: who knows whats hidden in the research ninjas archives :shock:
> Now if my fingers will behave, maybe I'll get something else done :thumbup:


Thanks Mummsie  When you do go let your fingers be naughty, remember I have 3 Identities on KP. Hennalady, Hippie Chick, And HennaladyKim


----------



## Angelsmom1

This womaen suffers from multiple personality disorder. Not only is she the 3 she listed, but we can't forget the Pattern Ninja. That one is the most amazing one I've ever seen. At least all her "alters" seem kind. Wouldn't want to see the evil side of her. HAHAHA!!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> This womaen suffers from multiple personality disorder. Not only is she the 3 she listed, but we can't forget the Pattern Ninja. That one is the most amazing one I've ever seen. At least all her "alters" seem kind. Wouldn't want to see the evil side of her. HAHAHA!!


Yup, she's a B(*^(&&H! all right


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This womaen suffers from multiple personality disorder. Not only is she the 3 she listed, but we can't forget the Pattern Ninja. That one is the most amazing one I've ever seen. At least all her "alters" seem kind. Wouldn't want to see the evil side of her. HAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, she's a B(*^(&&H! all right
Click to expand...

I never said that. Hope your doing well.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This womaen suffers from multiple personality disorder. Not only is she the 3 she listed, but we can't forget the Pattern Ninja. That one is the most amazing one I've ever seen. At least all her "alters" seem kind. Wouldn't want to see the evil side of her. HAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, she's a B(*^(&&H! all right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Hope your doing well.
Click to expand...

Of course you didn't, I did! LOL Im great, thanx
~Kim


----------



## hennalady

Lace Ribbing
Multiple of 7
One selvedge stitch on each side is also required.
Row 1 (RS): p2, *k5, p2*; rep from *, end k5
Row 2: *p5, k2*; rep from *
Row 3: p2, *k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, p2*; rep from *, end k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk
Row 4: Rep Row 2

Found at:
http://knittingonthenet.com/stitches/lacerib.htm


----------



## hennalady

Rice Stitch
Multiple of 2 + 1
Row 1 (RS): p1, *k1 tbl, p1; rep from *
Row 2: k

****tbl through back loop(s)
Found at:
http://knittingonthenet.com/stitches/rice.htm


----------



## hennalady

My 2 latest squares done. :roll:


----------



## hennalady

Herringbone Double Crochet Stitch:

yo (yarn over), insert hook in stitch to be worked 
yo, draw yarn through stitch and through the first loop on the hook, at the same time 
yo, draw yarn through one loop 
yo, draw yarn through both loops on the hook
In the photo above, you can compare the look of Herringbone Double Crochet with the look of Basic Double Crochet.

Found at:
http://crochet.about.com/od/learnmorestitches/ss/herringbdc.htm


----------



## hennalady

Raspberry Stitch

1st Row - Single crochet.

2nd Row - * Single crochet in 1st stitch, single crochet around 2nd stitch. * Repeat across row.

3rd Row - * Single crochet around single crochet of previous row, single crochet through both loops of twisted stitch. * Repeat 2nd and 3rd rows


----------



## mummsie

Your squares look lovely :wink: Perhaps this fall I can settle down and get serious with learning more stitches. Life is TOO LOUD right now :shock:


----------



## hennalady

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## allrac

Great idea this is mine from my book of cut crochet for tiny tots these stitches are English and Australian 
make a chain of odd numbers sum thing like 21, 25 or 29

Foundation row: (RS) (1tr, 1ch, 1tr)in 3rd ch from hook,* miss 1ch,1dc into next ch, miss 1ch,(1tr, 1ch, 1tr) in next ch, rep from * to last 2ch, miss 1ch, 1dc in last ch, turn.

1st Row: 4ch, miss (first dc and 1tr), * 1dc into 1ch sp, 1ch, miss 1tr, 1tr into ext dc, 1ch, miss 1tr, rep from * ending 1dc in last ch sp, 1ch, miss 1tr, 1tr in next ch, turn.

2nd Row: 1ch, miss first tr, * miss 1ch, (1tr, 1ch 1tr) in next dc, miss 1 ch, 1dc in next tr, rep from * working last dc into 3rd of 4ch, turn.

rep 1st and 2nd rows until work measures what u need


----------



## hennalady

That is sooooooooo pretty allrac! I may have to make a washcloth from that one  Thanks for playing along. feel free to add more  Love your Avatar too!!!


----------



## allrac

hennalady said:


> That is sooooooooo pretty allrac! I may have to make a washcloth from that one  Thanks for playing along. feel free to add more  Love your Avatar too!!!


Thanks hennalady that's a great idea this was from a vest that i did for my son he hates jumpers and would rather wear a vest with a long sleeve shirt


----------



## hennalady

Welcome to the forum!!!! Be sure to use the "Bookmark feature" do you can find stuff later 


allrac said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooooooooo pretty allrac! I may have to make a washcloth from that one  Thanks for playing along. feel free to add more  Love your Avatar too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hennalady that's a great idea this was from a vest that i did for my son he hates jumpers and would rather wear a vest with a long sleeve shirt
Click to expand...

 :shock: :shock:


----------



## allrac

Hi Hennalady can u tell me how to use the book mark feature as I can't find out how to use it


----------



## hennalady

allrac said:


> Hi Hennalady can u tell me how to use the book mark feature as I can't find out how to use it


Easy Peasy! at the top of every page there is :

Bookmark Unwatch (?) <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Click bookmark
Author Message 
# ^ May 2, 12 21:48:55
hennalady<<<<<Creator of topic
You then get a box opens up that you can save as anything u like, such as "Hat to make for Suzie" or whatever u want.
If you aare still unclear let me know!
Huggs, Kim


----------



## bsaito

hennalady said:


> Raspberry Stitch
> 
> 1st Row - Single crochet.
> 
> 2nd Row - * Single crochet in 1st stitch, single crochet around 2nd stitch. * Repeat across row.
> 
> 3rd Row - * Single crochet around single crochet of previous row, single crochet through both loops of twisted stitch. * Repeat 2nd and 3rd rows


When you say "around" the stitch, do you mean like a post stitch? So after 1st row, you are always working on the row below? So you get a ridge on both sides? Looks really pretty.


----------



## hennalady

Heck if I know! LOL My guess is it means to work a stitch when it says "around." In single crochet to work a stitch, insert hook from front to back to front again around where you would normally stitch of specified st; YO and draw up a lp, YO and draw through both lps on hook.

Try it and see if it looks like the photo. Here is a youtube doing it for us.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=crochet%20raspberry%20stitch&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFoQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DIDmM9jll2YM&ei=_VKkT5uoJOjmiAKeyeTUAg&usg=AFQjCNHkVRwThIMvJkpSwp8p2uxY0vubRw&sig2=x-1zeSQbzOivIsFkAHXoEA


bsaito said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry Stitch
> 
> 1st Row - Single crochet.
> 
> 2nd Row - * Single crochet in 1st stitch, single crochet around 2nd stitch. * Repeat across row.
> 
> 3rd Row - * Single crochet around single crochet of previous row, single crochet through both loops of twisted stitch. * Repeat 2nd and 3rd rows
> 
> 
> 
> When you say "around" the stitch, do you mean like a post stitch? So after 1st row, you are always working on the row below? So you get a ridge on both sides? Looks really pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoriRuth

great! trying to catch up on newsletters and notices....hubby decided to rip out rugs!


----------



## allrac

Waterfall Lace Stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-waterfall-lace-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-waterfall-lace-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=468727127a-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email

This beautiful lace pattern creates vertical columns of lace that look like streams of water cascading on top of each other. Its a great stitch for lace blankets, shawls, and light airy scarves.

Skill: Intermediate

Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 3

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:

Knit  k
Purl  p
Knit Two Together  k2tog
Purl Two Together  p2tog
Yarn Over  yo

Pattern Instructions:
Row 1: P3, *k3, yo, p3; rep from * to end.
Row 2: K3, *p4, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 3: P3, *k1, k2tog, yo, k1, p3; rep from * to end.
Row 4: K3, *p2, p2tog, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 5: P3, *k1, yo, k2tog, p3; rep from * to end.
Row 6: K3, *p3, k3; rep from * to end.

Repeat rows 1  6 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## allrac

Thought I would post more than one stitch pattern as I could not resist these they are so pretty.

This lace knitting pattern creates vertical rows of stitches that look like bluebell flowers stacked on top of each other. Its a great pattern to use as an accent on a sleeve or to use all over a a blanket or pillow.

How to Knit the Bluebell Rib Stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/bluebell-rib-stitch/

Skill: Intermediate
Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Knit Two Together  k2tog
Slip Stitch  sl st
Pass Slip Stitch Over  psso
Yarn Over  yo
Pattern Instructions:
Row 1: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
Row 2: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
Row 3: rep row 1.
Row 4: rep row 2.
Row 5: P2, *yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, p2; rep from * to end.
Row 6: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.

Repeat rows 1  6 until you have reached your desired length.
After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## allrac

How to Knit the Whelk Stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-whelk-stitch/

This slip stitch pattern creates waffle like textured fabric that is great for mens wear, as well as washcloths and blankets.

Skill: Easy
Cast On: Multiples of 4 + 3

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Yarn Forward  yf
Yarn Back  yb
Slip Stitch  sl st
Pattern Instructions:
Row 1 (RS): K3, *sl 1 purlwise, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 2: K3, *yf, sl 1 purlwise, yb, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 3: K1, *sl 1 purlwise, k3; rep from * to last two sts, sl 1 purlwise, k1.
Row 4: P1, sl 1 purlwise, *p3, sl 1 purlwise; rep from * to last st, p1.

Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## allrac

Simple Chevron Stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-simple-chevron-stitch/

This pattern creates rows of diagonal stitches that result in a zig-zag border. It is great for afghans.

Skill: Easy
Foundation Chain: Multiples of 12 + 2

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Chain Stitch  ch
Single Crochet  sc
Pattern Instructions:
Row 1: Sc 2 into 2nd st, *sc 5, skip 1 ch, sc 5, sc 3 into next st; rep from * to last 12 sts, sc 5, skip 1 ch, sc 5, sc 2 into last st. ch 1, turn.
Row 2: Sc 2 into 2nd st, *sc 5, skip 2 ch, sc 5, sc 3 into next st; rep from * to last 12 sts, sc 5, skip 2 ch, sc 5, sc 2 into last st. ch 1, turn.

Repeat row 2 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## LoriRuth

OH my, this is good and 26 pages...I will have to come back later. We are going to pick up the floor tile and go to a festival for the day.


----------



## hennalady

Nice choices allrac!! I was thinking of doing the Whelk but missed the Bluebell Rib Stitch somehow! Nice share


----------



## hennalady

Some more Tunisian today from me  Found at: http://chezcrochet.com/page18.html

Tunisian Crochet Lace Stitches

Simple and Full St Lace aka Arrowhead Netting Lace
Work with Even number of sts +2 for outer edges.
Row 1: Work Forward and Return as you normally would for Tss.
Row 2 Forward: *Tss2tog, Yo. Repeat from * across piece to last st, working last st as you normally would for Tks.
Row 2 Return: Yo, pull through 1 loop. *Yo pull through 1 lp on hk AND the YO Thread (made in Forward.) Yo, pull through 1 lp on hk and 1 st. Repeat from * across row.
Row 3 Forward & Return: *Work 1 Tss in next st. Work 1 Tfs in empty *slot* between sts. Repeat from * across row, working last st as you normally would for Tss.
Row 3 Return: As you normally would for Tss.
Repeat Rows 2 and 3 to complete pattern.
*********************************
Tks/Trs Lace Stitch
Work with Even number of sts +2 for outer edges.
Row 1 Forward and Return: Work chs as you normally would for Tks.
Row 2 Forward: (Work 1 Tks in next st, Work 1 Trs in following st) Repeat across piece, working last st as you normally would.
Row 2 Return: Return as you normally would for Tks.
Row 3 Forward: (Work 1 Trs in next st, Work 1 Tks in following st) Repeat across piece, working last st as you normally would.
Row 3 Return: Return as you normally would for Tks.
To create Pattern:
Work all Even numbered rows as Row 2.
Work all Odd numbered rows as Row 3.
******************************
Tfs/Eyelet Honeycomb Lace- ARNies Favorite Stitch
Work with even number of stitches +2 for outer edges.
Row 1 Forward and Return: Work chs as you normally would for Tks.
Row 2 Forward: Ignore outer st. Work Tks in 1st st. *Yo, Sk 1 st. Tks in next st. Repeat pattern from * across edge. Return as you normally would for any TC stitch, treating the Yo Loops like a regular loop.
Row 3 Forward: Ignore outer st. *Yo, Sk Tks, Work a Tfs in Eyelet (Yo sp of previous Row). Repeat from * across edge; work last st as you normally would. Return: Same as Row 2.
Row 4 Forward: (Work Tfs in Eyelet, Yo, Sk 1 Tfs.) Repeat across edge working last st as you normally would.
Row 4 Return: Same as Rows 2 & 3.
Repeat Rows 3 & 4 to create pattern.
The back of this stitch has more visual appeal than the front!

ExTks & Eyelet lace
Work with Even number of sts +2 for outer edges.
Row 1: Work Forward and Return as you normally would for Tks.
Row 2 Forward: Ignore outer loop, Ch 1, *sk next st, Yo, ExTks in next st, Ch 1. Repeat from * across row. Working ExTks in last st.
Row 2 Return: Yo, pull through 1 Ch. *Yo pull through loop on hk and the YO Thread made in Forward. Yo, pull through 1 lp on hk and 1 st. Repeat from * across row.
Row 3: With 1 lp on hk,* Ch1, sk Cross Bar Sp, Yo. ExTks into top of next st. Repeat from * across. Return, same as Row 2.
Repeat Row 3 to create pattern.
I prefer to use the back side of this stitch for the front. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## mummsie

Such pretty patterns allrac. Think I may need to pick up my needles this weekend :mrgreen: Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

Hey Henna Lady. Been looking at your pattern choices . You have really advanced ahead in this knitting venture. Good for you :thumbup: . I (as usual) am at turtle speed with so many things to do, get a couple done and get twice as many new ones. Somehow, yarn and summer just don't mix for me. How's life??


----------



## hennalady

Life just is what it is Mumsie. Looking for a place to move...... Huggs, Kim


mummsie said:


> Hey Henna Lady. Been looking at your pattern choices . You have really advanced ahead in this knitting venture. Good for you :thumbup: . I (as usual) am at turtle speed with so many things to do, get a couple done and get twice as many new ones. Somehow, yarn and summer just don't mix for me. How's life??


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

sending you a pm :wink:


----------



## allrac

Love these Tunisian stitches will have to try them one day


----------



## LoriRuth

Well I tried to get through this post and have decided I will just come back to it when I start knitting swatches and cloths...Hope I can find it. Haven't quite figure out how to find past posts yet.

You guys are sure having fun....OK here is a video I watched of a neat crochet stitch. There are other neat looking ones there as well.


----------



## Angelsmom1

allrac said:


> Great idea this is mine from my book of cut crochet for tiny tots these stitches are English and Australian
> make a chain of odd numbers sum thing like 21, 25 or 29
> 
> Foundation row: (RS) (1tr, 1ch, 1tr)in 3rd ch from hook,* miss 1ch,1dc into next ch, miss 1ch,(1tr, 1ch, 1tr) in next ch, rep from * to last 2ch, miss 1ch, 1dc in last ch, turn.
> 
> 1st Row: 4ch, miss (first dc and 1tr), * 1dc into 1ch sp, 1ch, miss 1tr, 1tr into ext dc, 1ch, miss 1tr, rep from * ending 1dc in last ch sp, 1ch, miss 1tr, 1tr in next ch, turn.
> 
> 2nd Row: 1ch, miss first tr, * miss 1ch, (1tr, 1ch 1tr) in next dc, miss 1 ch, 1dc in next tr, rep from * working last dc into 3rd of 4ch, turn.
> 
> rep 1st and 2nd rows until work measures what u need


That is a very pretty stitch and your yarn choice is perfect. my latest is a GRIT STITCH version 1
Mult of 2+1
1st row: Sk 2 chs (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next next ch, *sk 1 ch, 2 sc in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, Turn.
2nd row: Ch1 (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next st, *sk 1 sc, 2 sc into next sc; rep from * to last 2 sts, sk 1 sc, 1 sc into top of Tch, turn. Rep row 2 to desired length.


----------



## hennalady

You can bookmark this posting or at the top of the page you can click my posts and find it. Or watched topics works too 


LoriRuth said:


> Well I tried to get through this post and have decided I will just come back to it when I start knitting swatches and cloths...Hope I can find it. Haven't quite figure out how to find past posts yet.
> 
> You guys are sure having fun....OK here is a video I watched of a neat crochet stitch. There are other neat looking ones there as well.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> You can bookmark this posting or at the top of the page you can click my posts and find it. Or watched topics works too
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tried to get through this post and have decided I will just come back to it when I start knitting swatches and cloths...Hope I can find it. Haven't quite figure out how to find past posts yet.
> 
> You guys are sure having fun....OK here is a video I watched of a neat crochet stitch. There are other neat looking ones there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to many chs and turning of your work for me to follow, but I do like the finished product.
Click to expand...


----------



## mummsie

Oh MY :shock: :shock: 
Looking at all the other videos I say :idea: "I need to push myself. I think I'm becomming to content and forgetting to fly :-(


----------



## mummsie

my latest is a GRIT STITCH version 1
Mult of 2+1
1st row: Sk 2 chs (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next next ch, *sk 1 ch, 2 sc in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, Turn.
2nd row: Ch1 (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next st, *sk 1 sc, 2 sc into next sc; rep from * to last 2 sts, sk 1 sc, 1 sc into top of Tch, turn. Rep row 2 to desired length.[/quote]

That looks like it would make a good dish cloth or scrubby. Looks like it works up quick too

:wink:


----------



## hennalady

So, where is the picture???? Another mystery stitch? LOL 


mummsie said:


> my latest is a GRIT STITCH version 1
> Mult of 2+1
> 1st row: Sk 2 chs (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next next ch, *sk 1 ch, 2 sc in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, Turn.
> 2nd row: Ch1 (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next st, *sk 1 sc, 2 sc into next sc; rep from * to last 2 sts, sk 1 sc, 1 sc into top of Tch, turn. Rep row 2 to desired length.


That looks like it would make a good dish cloth or scrubby. Looks like it works up quick too

:wink:[/quote]


----------



## mummsie

Scroll to top of page 27. It's angelsmom's pretty pink block. I'm not sluffin' honest... :wink:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> Scroll to top of page 27. It's angelsmom's pretty pink block. I'm not sluffin' honest... :wink:


OOPS!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> So, where is the picture???? Another mystery stitch? LOL
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my latest is a GRIT STITCH version 1
> Mult of 2+1
> 1st row: Sk 2 chs (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next next ch, *sk 1 ch, 2 sc in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, Turn.
> 2nd row: Ch1 (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next st, *sk 1 sc, 2 sc into next sc; rep from * to last 2 sts, sk 1 sc, 1 sc into top of Tch, turn. Rep row 2 to desired length.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it would make a good dish cloth or scrubby. Looks like it works up quick too
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

[/quote]

the picture for the GRIT stitch is back a few frames. I did it in a coral color yarn.


----------



## hennalady

Yup, Mumsie has already put me in my proper place on that one  LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, where is the picture???? Another mystery stitch? LOL
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> my latest is a GRIT STITCH version 1
> Mult of 2+1
> 1st row: Sk 2 chs (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next next ch, *sk 1 ch, 2 sc in next ch, rep from * to last 2 chs, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, Turn.
> 2nd row: Ch1 (counts as 1 sc) 1 sc into next st, *sk 1 sc, 2 sc into next sc; rep from * to last 2 sts, sk 1 sc, 1 sc into top of Tch, turn. Rep row 2 to desired length.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it would make a good dish cloth or scrubby. Looks like it works up quick too
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

the picture for the GRIT stitch is back a few frames. I did it in a coral color yarn.[/quote]


----------



## LoriRuth

So bookmarks is only for this site or can you save bookmarks/links for web pages as well? I am starving, I have to go eat.


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> So bookmarks is only for this site or can you save bookmarks/links for web pages as well? I am starving, I have to go eat.


You save website bookmarks on your browser bar.


----------



## LoriRuth

thank you


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> thank you


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: u r welcome!


----------



## hennalady

Moss Look-a-like stitch:
Found at ambassador crochet

ch37,
Row 1: slip stitch in 3rd ch from hook, *hdc in next ch, sl st in next ch, repeat from * across, turn.
Row 2: ch2, skip 1st stitch, slip stitch in next st, * hdc in next st, slip st in next st, repeat from * across, turn.
Row 3  42: Repeat Row 2 until project is square.

BORDER 
Round 1: ch1, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across top, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly down side, 3sc in corner stitch, sc in each stitch across bottom, 3sc in corner stitch, sc evenly up side, slip stitch to 1st sc, turn. 
Round 2: ch1, sc in each sc around with 3sc in corner stitch, turn.
Round 3: Repeat Round 2.
Fasten off. Weave in ends.


----------



## LoriRuth




----------



## LoriRuth

thank you


----------



## allrac

Hi all I posted this on the forum last night (when I was half asleep) but though this morning that it might be of more use here.
In an earlier post I said I was in the process of doing a conversion chart for crochet well as I was browsing the web I came across such a chart and saved myself a lot of trouble not only does it do the different abbreviations between American and the UK/Australian stitch (at the bottom of the page) it also gives you a run down of the abbreviations/stitch name and instructions of the different patterns and in some cases a link to a video tutorial. This Stitch Conversion Chart is by Courtesy of Susan Lee what a wonderful lady for all the time and effort that she must of put into this any way here is the link

http://www.crochetnmore.com/123basics.htm#Stitch Conversion Chart


----------



## hennalady

Thanks allrac! I know this is posted somewhere on KP but it is great to have it here with our stitches! ~Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

allrac said:


> Hi all I posted this on the forum last night (when I was half asleep) but though this morning that it might be of more use here.
> In an earlier post I said I was in the process of doing a conversion chart for crochet well as I was browsing the web I came across such a chart and saved myself a lot of trouble not only does it do the different abbreviations between American and the UK/Australian stitch (at the bottom of the page) it also gives you a run down of the abbreviations/stitch name and instructions of the different patterns and in some cases a link to a video tutorial. This Stitch Conversion Chart is by Courtesy of Susan Lee what a wonderful lady for all the time and effort that she must of put into this any way here is the link
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/123basics.htm#Stitch Conversion Chart


Allrac, thanks. Very good info. I also like your avitar as I am a butterfly fanatic. Very pretty


----------



## allrac

your welcome, I think I lost a few stitch diagrams would u have a list of all the stitches that are on this forum please


----------



## hennalady

allrac said:


> your welcome, I think I lost a few stitch diagrams would u have a list of all the stitches that are on this forum please


There are 2 lists of what stitches are on this post, but needs to be updated. I can try to get to that tonight if I dont fall asleep! ~Kim


----------



## hennalady

Pretty!!! O.K. So here is a list of what we have up to here:
If I missed any, feel free to add them!
Updated list of all the stitches so far:
This way and that
ZIG ZAG Stitch
crochet the back loop stitch
Andalusian Stitch
no idea what this pattern is called 
seed sitch
chunky for scarf/cowl stitch
Ladder Rib
http://newstitchaday.com/
SHADOW TRIANGLES
perusing baby blankies
honeycomb lace
Block Stitch
Pointelle
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
Knit the Purl Through the Back Loop Stitch
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook
Staggered rib 
Simple Stockinette Hearts
Moss Stitch Zig Zag
Angel Wings
Pavilion
Seafoam Stitch
Twister Garter Cuff/Edging
Afghan Stitch 
Insertion crocheted with cotton thread
Moss stitch
Diagonals
Russian Join video
Grit Stitch I 
Mock Cable Stitch, knit 
Diamond weave
YO Knit and Purl
Crochet Crocodile Stitch
Chain Lace Crochet 
Knitting Pattern Square No. 22, Volume 34
This one is a surprise! Crochet
Spider Stitch 
Cobble Stitch 
Pop Out Flower Stitch 
Bamboo Eyelet
Lacy Stripes
Tunisian Lace Stitch
Kim' X Stitch
Crochet flower
Picot
Crochet Cable
Double treble cable 
Three-Color Striped Version of Lacy Interrrupted V-Stitch
Stitches in tunisian in Word doc. (Download) pg 13
How to Crochet the Back Post Double Crochet Stitch
New stitch site found. Cannot post them here but here is the link:
http://www.angelhugs.ca/stitches.html
Both knit and crochet!
Popcorn Stitch
easy reversible knitting pattern stitch (Large diamonds)
Changing colors in crochet, Part 1 (Part 2 is avail on link)
Todays stitch:No Name
Angelsmom1 Stitch  version of a shell stitch pattern
Scales, Mistake Afghan
No Name, I am doing this one todayicture on page 19
http://tuncro.blogspot.com/2011/01/tunisian-chain-lace.html
simple Shell Stitch
Cat's Paw/Crown of Glory
right slant rib
twisted waffle
daisy pattern 
knitting abbreviations pg 21
Trinity Stitch
Trinity, CROCHET VERSION
Double Moss, knit
Jackies knit square, no name
The Tunisian Sampler Scarf' CAL
http://ambassadorcrochet.com/tag/tunisian-sampler-scarf/
Lace Ribbing
Rice Stitch
Herringbone Double Crochet Stitch
Raspberry Stitch
allracsstitch, no name
Waterfall Lace Stitch
Knit the Bluebell Rib Stitch
Knit the Whelk Stitch
Simple Chevron Stitch, crochet
Tunisian Crochet Lace Stitches, Arrowhead Netting Lace,Tks/Trs Lace Stitch,Tfs/Eyelet Honeycomb Lace, ExTks & Eyelet lace
GRIT STITCH version 1
Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet
http://www.crochetnmore.com/123basics.htm#Stitch Conversion Chart
end pg 28


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Thanks allrac! I know this is posted somewhere on KP but it is great to have it here with our stitches! ~Kim


Oh Great Pattern Ninja, do you have a list of all the stitches to date?

In the meantime I got one more to post
Single Crochet Mesh
Size is about 7" square
ch35
row 1;sc in 3rd ch from hook. [Ch 1, sk next ch, sc in next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. Ch 1, turn.
Row 2: sc in 1st sc, sk 1st ch,[sc in next sc, ch 1, sk next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. h, turn
Should have 17 sc sts and 16 ch sts ihn ea row. 
rep row 2 until your piece is square. End off and weave in ends.


----------



## hennalady

NIce!


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks allrac! I know this is posted somewhere on KP but it is great to have it here with our stitches! ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Great Pattern Ninja, do you have a list of all the stitches to date?
> 
> In the meantime I got one more to post
> Single Crochet Mesh
> Size is about 7" square
> ch35
> row 1;sc in 3rd ch from hook. [Ch 1, sk next ch, sc in next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. Ch 1, turn.
> Row 2: sc in 1st sc, sk 1st ch,[sc in next sc, ch 1, sk next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. h, turn
> Should have 17 sc sts and 16 ch sts ihn ea row.
> rep row 2 until your piece is square. End off and weave in ends.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks allrac! I know this is posted somewhere on KP but it is great to have it here with our stitches! ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Great Pattern Ninja, do you have a list of all the stitches to date?
> 
> In the meantime I got one more to post
> Single Crochet Mesh
> Size is about 7" square
> ch35
> row 1;sc in 3rd ch from hook. [Ch 1, sk next ch, sc in next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. Ch 1, turn.
> Row 2: sc in 1st sc, sk 1st ch,[sc in next sc, ch 1, sk next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. h, turn
> Should have 17 sc sts and 16 ch sts ihn ea row.
> rep row 2 until your piece is square. End off and weave in ends.
Click to expand...

That NINJA is Qwik tonight!!


----------



## hennalady

Scroll [email protected] I got it done!!!!


Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks allrac! I know this is posted somewhere on KP but it is great to have it here with our stitches! ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Great Pattern Ninja, do you have a list of all the stitches to date?
> 
> In the meantime I got one more to post
> Single Crochet Mesh
> Size is about 7" square
> ch35
> row 1;sc in 3rd ch from hook. [Ch 1, sk next ch, sc in next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. Ch 1, turn.
> Row 2: sc in 1st sc, sk 1st ch,[sc in next sc, ch 1, sk next ch.] rep sequence in brackets across the entire row. h, turn
> Should have 17 sc sts and 16 ch sts ihn ea row.
> rep row 2 until your piece is square. End off and weave in ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That NINJA is Qwik tonight!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

I was typing slower than you and you beat me to it. I don't do any thing very fast at this time of night!


----------



## hennalady

No worries!


Angelsmom1 said:


> I was typing slower than you and you beat me to it. I don't do any thing very fast at this time of night!


----------



## allrac

Thank you Hennalady for posting the list of what we have so far and yep I did delete a few off

Crochet Wheel Stitch Square - Catherine's Wheel

Link for this patternhttp://crochet-mania.blogspot.com.au/2009/06/crochet-wheel-stitch-square-catherines.html
Video Tutorial:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x745ZeNbVFM

Crochet Dad has a variation of the wheel stitch square using a wheel stitch rectangle. Great idea Crochet Dad!!!

Written by Teresa Richardson

Joined Stitches - The joined stitches will be done by wrapping the yarn around your hook twice, insert the hook through the stitch, pull the yarn through the stitch, wrap the yarn over your hook, pull through two loops, wrap the yarn over, pull through two loops. Leave the last loop of each stitch on your hook. There will be 5 loops on the hook for the corner joined, 8 loops on the hook for the flat edge joined.

NOTE:

The wheel stitch with the back post is a heavier stitch using more yarn. It will make a nice and warm afghan.
The wheel stitch square can be modified and used with double crochet.
The wheel stitch can be easily modified to use more stitches in each wheel

CH 5, Join.
Round 1: *CH 3, work 4 TC joined, CH 1 to secure, CH 3, SL ST in the CH. Complete 4 times total from *. See diagram for stitch placement.

Round 2: * 10 TC in the center eye of the corner joined stitch, SL ST between stitches, Repeat around from *. See Diagram (There will be 4 corner shells at this point. This is the foundation, setting up the square to expand and get larger)

Round 3: Skipping 3 TC on the corner, *SL ST in to the next ST, CH 3, work 4 joined TC across 4 stitches, ch to join, CH 3, SL ST in the same stitch you just completed. Flat Edge Valley - CH 3, Work 7 joined triple crochet across the 3 previous TC, SL ST , 3 TC. CH 3. Repeat from * 4 times total. See Diagram. (There will be 4 corner clusters of 4 TC joined and 4 clusters of 7 TC joined)

Round 4: * 10 TC in the center eye of the corner joined stitch, SL ST between stitches, 6 TC in center joined stitch of the flat edge. Repeat around from *. See Diagram (There will be 4 corner shells with 10 TC and 4 shells on the flat edge of 6 TC)

Rounds 3-4 will be repeated to make the square larger. You can do the traditional triple crochet or a back post triple crochet for the ridge effect as in the image above.

There will be 1 additional wheel stitch on each side as you progress with each round.


----------



## hennalady

How pretty!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> How pretty!!!!


That's the one I was telling you about earlier. Given in a lesson in 4 parts.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> How pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one I was telling you about earlier. Given in a lesson in 4 parts.
Click to expand...

How weird... I subscribe to her on youtube and never got this one :<( It really is pretty!


----------



## mummsie

And kinda tricky at least for me :?


----------



## samazon

I posted a catherines wheel afghan on here about 4 weeks ago and posted pattern site with it. The pattern is well written and easy to follow just look under my posts :-D


----------



## karwal

I had downloaded the this way and that about a week ago. It is really pretty.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
> I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!


I'm doing mine in a varigated yarn. looking good.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
> I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing mine in a varigated yarn. looking good.
Click to expand...

Purple or blue, or both????? I bet it is very pretty!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
> I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing mine in a varigated yarn. looking good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purple or blue, or both????? I bet it is very pretty!!!
Click to expand...

With my vision, I think it's purple, grey and white


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
> I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing mine in a varigated yarn. looking good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purple or blue, or both????? I bet it is very pretty!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With my vision, I think it's purple, grey and white
Click to expand...

Pretty!!!!


----------



## allrac

Found this one today is a newie for me

How to Crochet the Boxed Shell Stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/boxed-shell-stitch/

This pattern creates a mesh of small boxes, interlaced with an arched shell motif. It is great for shawls, bags, and blankets.

Skill: Intermediate

Chain Stitch  ch

Double Crochet  dc

Pattern:

Row 1 (RS): Skip 3ch (count as 1dc), 1dc into next ch, *3ch, skip 3ch, 1dc into each of next 2ch; rep from * to end, turn.

Row 2: 3ch (count as 1dc), skip first st, *5dc into 2nd ch of next 3ch arch; rep from *, ending 1dc into top of tch, turn.

Row 3: 3ch (count as 1dc), skip first st, 1dc into next dc, *3ch, skip 3ch, 1dc into each of next 2ch; rep from * to end, turn.

Repeat rows 2 and 3 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## Angelsmom1

allrac said:


> Found this one today is a newie for me
> 
> How to Crochet the Boxed Shell Stitch
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/boxed-shell-stitch/
> 
> This pattern creates a mesh of small boxes, interlaced with an arched shell motif. It is great for shawls, bags, and blankets.
> 
> Skill: Intermediate
> 
> Chain Stitch  ch
> 
> Double Crochet  dc
> 
> Pattern:
> 
> Row 1 (RS): Skip 3ch (count as 1dc), 1dc into next ch, *3ch, skip 3ch, 1dc into each of next 2ch; rep from * to end, turn.
> 
> Row 2: 3ch (count as 1dc), skip first st, *5dc into 2nd ch of next 3ch arch; rep from *, ending 1dc into top of tch, turn.
> 
> Row 3: 3ch (count as 1dc), skip first st, 1dc into next dc, *3ch, skip 3ch, 1dc into each of next 2ch; rep from * to end, turn.
> 
> Repeat rows 2 and 3 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


allrac, that's a good one. nice work.


----------



## Diane D

granjoy said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have a picture? Or should we keep this one a mystery?
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the rainy day pattern in a dishcloth I made..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished knitting this stitch last night!! Took this pic, (haven't even sewn it up yet, HOT off the needles!) then took one of the pattern as well. This pattern has been around for 30+ years in New Zealand, first put out by NZ 'Kaiapoi' which was bought out by 'Shepherd'. I knitted several of these for my 'boys' (now in their 30's) also for my GKids, and now for the next baby due in August! The pattern is done in 8ply (light worsted USA) and fits 6-12 months, but I have done this one in baby yarn so it is a newborn size. Have never known what the stitch is called....so 'Shadow Triangles' sounds just right!
> Cheers Kim!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Kim, where can i get this pattern?


----------



## hennalady

Diane D said:


> granjoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have a picture? Or should we keep this one a mystery?
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a stitch but I dont know what it looks like!! We will just have to try it and it will be a MYSTERY SWATCH! I can visualize it but will still have to try and see if my pattern reading skills are growing
> It goes like this:
> 
> SHADOW TRIANGLES
> Work in multiples of 5 stitches.
> Cast on 35 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit all stitches.
> Row 2: *Knit 1, Purl 4, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 3: *Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * to across the row.
> Row 4: Work the same as Row 3.
> Row 5: Work the same as Row 2.
> Row 6: Knit all stitches.
> Bind off in pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like the rainy day pattern in a dishcloth I made..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished knitting this stitch last night!! Took this pic, (haven't even sewn it up yet, HOT off the needles!) then took one of the pattern as well. This pattern has been around for 30+ years in New Zealand, first put out by NZ 'Kaiapoi' which was bought out by 'Shepherd'. I knitted several of these for my 'boys' (now in their 30's) also for my GKids, and now for the next baby due in August! The pattern is done in 8ply (light worsted USA) and fits 6-12 months, but I have done this one in baby yarn so it is a newborn size. Have never known what the stitch is called....so 'Shadow Triangles' sounds just right!
> Cheers Kim!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kim, where can i get this pattern?
Click to expand...

Which pattern?


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
> I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!


Got my version of this stitch done now. I did ,ime in a varigated yarn,jr


----------



## Diane D

I just discovered that a stitch (which i thought i had thought out years ago from playing around with my knitting) is an actual stitch. And the name, Rossette Just discovered this last night...


----------



## Angelsmom1

It's hard to come up with an original idea any more as so many named sts are now out there some where. But I'm sure there are some that would be originals. Keep on trying.


----------



## hennalady

Diane D said:


> I just discovered that a stitch (which i thought i had thought out years ago from playing around with my knitting) is an actual stitch. And the name, Rossette Just discovered this last night...


Hmmmm, Might it be this one:
This is a simple four row repeat, worked on an even number of stitches. I think the edges look sloppy, so depending on what you are knitting, you may want to consider adding a border, or just an extra stitch on each side to slip at the beginning of each row.

Row 1: Knit all stitches (Right side)
Row 2: Purl 2 together, leaving stitches on the left needle; now, Knit the same 2 stitches together, dropping off the left needle
Row 3: Knit all stitches
Row 4: Purl 1, *Purl 2 together, Knit the same 2 stitches together (as in Row 2)*, Purl last stitch
Repeat these 4 rows for pattern
And here is the video. Enjoy!
http://theweeklystitch.blogspot.com/2011/09/rosette-stitch.html


----------



## maryrose

hi, nice stitches on all. it's nice to share our knitting & crocheting on this forum.


----------



## Diane D

hennalady said:


> Diane D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered that a stitch (which i thought i had thought out years ago from playing around with my knitting) is an actual stitch. And the name, Rossette Just discovered this last night...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Might it be this one:
> This is a simple four row repeat, worked on an even number of stitches. I think the edges look sloppy, so depending on what you are knitting, you may want to consider adding a border, or just an extra stitch on each side to slip at the beginning of each row.
> 
> Row 1: Knit all stitches (Right side)
> Row 2: Purl 2 together, leaving stitches on the left needle; now, Knit the same 2 stitches together, dropping off the left needle
> Row 3: Knit all stitches
> Row 4: Purl 1, *Purl 2 together, Knit the same 2 stitches together (as in Row 2)*, Purl last stitch
> Repeat these 4 rows for pattern
> And here is the video. Enjoy!
> http://theweeklystitch.blogspot.com/2011/09/rosette-stitch.html
Click to expand...

Yes thats the one....


----------



## hennalady

I think I will do this today. Looks like a good stitch... :XD: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input ladies and for joining us. Who doesnt need to learn more stitches???
> I am about 1/2 way done with my Moss Look-a-like stitch:crochet and loving it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my version of this stitch done now. I did ,ime in a varigated yarn,jr
Click to expand...

Guess you'd like pattern for this one.

Moss Stitch #1
3 oz w wt yarn
size J hook
co 25 fpr approx 8" square
Row !; Sl st in 3rd ch from hook, *hdc in next ch, sl st in next ch, rep from * across, turn.
Row 2: ch 2, skip 1st st, sl st in next st, *hdc in next st, sl st in next st, rep from *across,
Rows 3 to 8" Rep Row 2 until project is square.
Border
Rnd 1 : ch 1, 3 sc in corner stitch, sc in ea st across top, 3 sc in corner st, sc evenly down side, join with sl st.Rnd 2: rep round 2.
Rnd 3: rep rnd 2.
FO, Weave in ends Block to 8" square.


----------



## hennalady

Yup, same as mine. I really like the variegated colors for it!


----------



## Angelsmom1

allrac said:


> Found this one today is a newie for me
> 
> How to Crochet the Boxed Shell Stitch
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/boxed-shell-stitch/
> 
> This pattern creates a mesh of small boxes, interlaced with an arched shell motif. It is great for shawls, bags, and blankets.
> 
> Skill: Intermediate
> 
> Chain Stitch  ch
> 
> Double Crochet  dc
> 
> Pattern:
> 
> Row 1 (RS): Skip 3ch (count as 1dc), 1dc into next ch, *3ch, skip 3ch, 1dc into each of next 2ch; rep from * to end, turn.
> 
> Row 2: 3ch (count as 1dc), skip first st, *5dc into 2nd ch of next 3ch arch; rep from *, ending 1dc into top of tch, turn.
> 
> Row 3: 3ch (count as 1dc), skip first st, 1dc into next dc, *3ch, skip 3ch, 1dc into each of next 2ch; rep from * to end, turn.
> 
> Repeat rows 2 and 3 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


allrac, like this one. may try it out soon.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I think I will do this today. Looks like a good stitch... :XD: :XD:


I like the looks of this one. I've had trouble in past with ripple stitch, maybe this one will work better for me. Sounds simple enough for this simple mind.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will do this today. Looks like a good stitch... :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the looks of this one. I've had trouble in past with ripple stitch, maybe this one will work better for me. Sounds simple enough for this simple mind.
Click to expand...

It is different! Give yourself more credit darlin. You have branched your skills as much or more than me this year! I will email you 2 other ripple ones I have that ar different. Huggs, Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will do this today. Looks like a good stitch... :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the looks of this one. I've had trouble in past with ripple stitch, maybe this one will work better for me. Sounds simple enough for this simple mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is different! Give yourself more credit darlin. You have branched your skills as much or more than me this year! I will email you 2 other ripple ones I have that ar different. Huggs, Kim
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll look for them.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will do this today. Looks like a good stitch... :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the looks of this one. I've had trouble in past with ripple stitch, maybe this one will work better for me. Sounds simple enough for this simple mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is different! Give yourself more credit darlin. You have branched your skills as much or more than me this year! I will email you 2 other ripple ones I have that ar different. Huggs, Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll look for them.
Click to expand...

In the mail now  Oh, and speaking of mail, I got the patterns in the mail today you sent! Adorable. Might make them filled with rice to heat in microwave!!! Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will do this today. Looks like a good stitch... :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the looks of this one. I've had trouble in past with ripple stitch, maybe this one will work better for me. Sounds simple enough for this simple mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is different! Give yourself more credit darlin. You have branched your skills as much or more than me this year! I will email you 2 other ripple ones I have that ar different. Huggs, Kim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll look for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mail now  Oh, and speaking of mail, I got the patterns in the mail today you sent! Adorable. Might make them filled with rice to heat in microwave!!! Thank you soooooo much!
Click to expand...

I made one and it's so nice when warmed.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
Skill: Easy
Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Slip Stitch  sl st
Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
Yarn Round Needle  yrn
Pattern Instructions:
Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.

Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## Diane D

I am busy with a Moss Stitch Zigzag - easy and wonderful stitch. I am busy making a cocoon which has a zip in it.... Cant wait for it to be done!!!

http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/moss-zigzag.htm>


----------



## hennalady

Little Shell Pattern
Works on multiples of 7 plus 2 stitches.

Row 1: Knit.

Row 2: Purl.

Row 3: Knit 2, *yarn over, purl 1, purl 3 together, purl 1, yarn over, knit 2. Repeat from * across.

Row 4: Purl.

Repeat these rows for pattern.
http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/little-shell.htm


----------



## hennalady

Diane D said:


> I am busy with a Moss Stitch Zigzag - easy and wonderful stitch. I am busy making a cocoon which has a zip in it.... Cant wait for it to be done!!!
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/moss-zigzag.htm>


Nice, I thought I had posted this one, but just in case I have succumbed to CRS here it is:
Stitch pattern is a panel of 7 stitches that can be repeated as often as you like.

Row 1: Purl 1, knit 1, purl 1, knit 4.

Row 2 and all wrong side rows: Knit the knits and purl the purls as you see them.

Row 3: (Knit 1, purl 1) twice, knit 3.

Row 5: Knit 2, purl 1, knit 1, purl 1, knit 2.

Row 7: Knit 3, (purl 1, knit 1) twice.

Row 9: Knit 4, purl 1, knit 1, purl 1.

Rows 11 and 12: Repeat rows 7 and 8.

Rows 13 and 14: Repeat rows 5 and 6.

Rows 15 and 16: Repeat rows 3 and 4.

Repeat these 16 rows for pattern.

Note: Knitting the knits and purling the purls means that you look at the stitch and knit what you see. Row 2, for example, would have you purling 4 stitches, then knitting 1, purling 1 and knitting 1.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?
Click to expand...

I believe Yarn Round Needle is a YO and I dont see KS anywhere.... There is a video on the link of how to do it!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Yarn Round Needle is a YO and I dont see KS anywhere.... There is a video on the link of how to do it!
Click to expand...

ks is on row 1. I'll look at vidoe


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Yarn Round Needle is a YO and I dont see KS anywhere.... There is a video on the link of how to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is on row 1. I'll look at vidoe
Click to expand...

ks is really K2


----------



## hennalady

Good to know! I just looked at 5 knitting abreviation charts and could not find it!!!! Thought I was loosin it :<O LOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Yarn Round Needle is a YO and I dont see KS anywhere.... There is a video on the link of how to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is on row 1. I'll look at vidoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is really K2
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Good to know! I just looked at 5 knitting abreviation charts and could not find it!!!! Thought I was loosin it :<O LOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Yarn Round Needle is a YO and I dont see KS anywhere.... There is a video on the link of how to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is on row 1. I'll look at vidoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is really K2
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now that I understand this one, I just want to share another version of the Shell stitch, I used a worsted weight yarn and a H hook, came out light and lacey. Would like to make a wrap or shawl out of this one.


----------



## hennalady

Nicely done! I have contacted Johnny to ask about the KS being a typo.


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know! I just looked at 5 knitting abreviation charts and could not find it!!!! Thought I was loosin it :<O LOL
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Johnny! Stitch at:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-knit-the-eyelet-mock-cable-ribbing-stitch&utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=a309586fd7-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
> How to Knit the Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing Stitch
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 5 + 2
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Slip Stitch  sl st
> Pass Slipped Stitch Over  psso
> Yarn Round Needle  yrn
> Pattern Instructions:
> Row 1 (RS): P2, *sl 1 purlwise, ks, psso, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 2: K2, *p1, yrn, p1, k2; rep from * to end.
> Row 3: P2, *k3, p2; rep from * to end.
> Row 4: K2, *p3, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have questions since this is pretty much Greek to me, What is Yarn Round Needle and what does ks Stand for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Yarn Round Needle is a YO and I dont see KS anywhere.... There is a video on the link of how to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is on row 1. I'll look at vidoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ks is really K2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that I understand this one, I just want to share another version of the Shell stitch, I used a worsted weight yarn and a H hook, came out light and lacey. Would like to make a wrap or shawl out of this one.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## allrac

I found this one and thought it would make a great square to add to a blanket

Ostrich Plume Stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-ostrich-plume-stitch/

This lace panel creates the appearance of a column of stacked feathers. Its perfect for blankets or as an accent on a sweater.

Skill: Intermediate

This pattern is work over 13 stitch on a reverse stockinette background

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Knit Four Together  k4tog
Yarn Over  yo

Pattern Instructions:

Row 1: Knit all stitches
Row 2: Purl all stitches
Row 3: K4tog, (yo, k1) 5x, yo, k4tog
Row 4: Purl all stitches
Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

allrac said:


> I found this one and thought it would make a great square to add to a blanket
> 
> Ostrich Plume Stitch
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-ostrich-plume-stitch/
> 
> This lace panel creates the appearance of a column of stacked feathers. Its perfect for blankets or as an accent on a sweater.
> 
> Skill: Intermediate
> 
> This pattern is work over 13 stitch on a reverse stockinette background
> 
> For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Knit Four Together  k4tog
> Yarn Over  yo
> 
> Pattern Instructions:
> 
> Row 1: Knit all stitches
> Row 2: Purl all stitches
> Row 3: K4tog, (yo, k1) 5x, yo, k4tog
> Row 4: Purl all stitches
> Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.


Saw that one too allrac, you going to do it for us?


----------



## allrac

Just finishing a crochet baby dress then will do a panel and post I plan to do all of the knitted and crocheted squares that are post to make panel's for a blanket


----------



## AmbassadorCrochet

I'm new to this board, and it looks like there are tons of great links to check out. Here is the Paris Stitch tutorial I have up on my site.

http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/08/31/paris-stitch-stitch-of-the-week/


----------



## Diane D

AmbassadorCrochet said:


> I'm new to this board, and it looks like there are tons of great links to check out. Here is the Paris Stitch tutorial I have up on my site.
> 
> http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/08/31/paris-stitch-stitch-of-the-week/


How would i go about knitting this stitch? Any ideas???


----------



## hennalady

Hi Christine, Nice to meet you. I am a subscriber and follow your site. Love it! Thanks for stopping by. As it is your site you are linking to can you provide the stitch as well? It would be great if you could. What a lovely stitch  Thanks, Kim


AmbassadorCrochet said:


> I'm new to this board, and it looks like there are tons of great links to check out. Here is the Paris Stitch tutorial I have up on my site.
> 
> http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/08/31/paris-stitch-stitch-of-the-week/


----------



## bsaito

Thanks Christine, I am making an afghan for my son and have tried a bunch of stitches but have been unhappy with them. I am going to try this. His blanket will use a variegated yarn also but I wanted a bit of texture too.


----------



## hennalady

Hi Diane, If you click the link you will get directions to the Paris stitch, but it is a crochet stitch, not knit. I hope this helps 


Diane D said:


> AmbassadorCrochet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this board, and it looks like there are tons of great links to check out. Here is the Paris Stitch tutorial I have up on my site.
> 
> http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/08/31/paris-stitch-stitch-of-the-week/
> 
> 
> 
> How would i go about knitting this stitch? Any ideas???
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

AmbassadorCrochet said:


> I'm new to this board, and it looks like there are tons of great links to check out. Here is the Paris Stitch tutorial I have up on my site.
> 
> http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/08/31/paris-stitch-stitch-of-the-week/


Welcome. Know your site well and enjoyed your Tunisian scarf CAL. Bet you got lots to add to this thread. My computer died last week and had to get a new one. While I was down, I made 5 new squares. Once I get the pics, I will post them. Again welcome Ambassadorcrochet.


----------



## Angelsmom1

First of my latest squares is the Basic Gtanny Square from the site about.com/crochet
It is a written tutorial with nice pictures to help you along. This is where I learned to make The Basic Granny Square.
Ch 4, Join with slip st to 1st ch.
Round 1: ch 3, (counts as 1st dc), 2 dc into ring, ch2, *3 dc into ring, ch 3, rep from * 2 times more. ch2, sl st into top of ch 3.
Rnd 2: sl st in 1st 2 dc and in 1st ch2 loop. ch 3, 2 dc into ch-2 sp,ch 2, work 3 dc into same sp.work the following 3 times ( ch 1, working 3dc, ch 2, 3 dc in next ch-2 loop), ch 1 Join with sl at to top of ch 3.
Round 3: sl st in 1st 2 dc and in 1st ch-2 sp, ch3, 2dc in ch-2 sp, ch 2, Work 3 dc in same sp; ch 1, work 3 dc in nextch-1 sp, ch 1, work the following 3 times (work 3 dc, ch 2, 3 dc in next ch-2 sp. ch 1,) Join with sl st to top of ch 3.
Work next round exactly the same , but working into ec ch 1 sp on ec side of square ( ch 1, 3dc, ch1).you can make your square as big as you want by adding rounds. You can also make with diffrent colors for each round of square for a dazzeling effect.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Next is a square using the crochet Raspberry Stitch
Mult of even number of stitches
1st row: sc in 2nd ch from hook and in each chain across to end, turn.
Row 2:Ch 1, sc in same sp as ch 1, *sc around Front post of next sc. sc into next sc, rep from * to last st. sc into last st. turn.
Row 3: ch 1, sc in same sp as ch 1. sc into each sc across to end, turn.
Rep rows 2 and 3 til desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

This was titled Ripple stitch wash cloth although it doesn't look like the usual ripple stitch.
Ch 28 loosely
row 1: 2dc in 3rd ch from hook, * sk 2 ch ( 1sc,2dc) in next ch, repeat from * to last 3 ch, 1sc in last ch, turn.
Row 2: ch 2, 2dc in 1st sc, *skip 2dc ( 1sc,2dc) in next sc, rep from * across, skip last ch of ch 2. which is Tch. Turn.
rows 3-30: rep row 2. FO, weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Ran out of darker colored yarn, so I made it half and half with 2 colors. Have no name for this stitch. Pattern Ninja found it for me.
mult 3+1
Row 1: ch 26, (sc, ch3, sc) in 2nd ch from hook. * sk next 2 chs, (sc ch 3, sc ) in next ch. rep from * across. Ch 2, turn.
Row 2: (sc, ch 3, sc) in each ch-3 sp across. Ch 2, Turn.
Rows 3- 12: Rep row 2.
FO.


----------



## Angelsmom1

This is titled Kim's Washcloth.txt
ch 34
Row 1:sc in 2nd ch from hook, (ch 1, sk next ch, sc in next ch)16 times:ch 1, turn. (17 sc)
row 2:sc in the 1st sc, sc in next ch 1 sp; (ch1 skip next sc, sc in the next ch 1 sp) 15 times,sc in last sc; ch 1, turn. (18 sc)
Row 3:sc in first sc, ch 1, sk next sc, sc in the next ch 1 sp; (ch 1, sk next sc, sc in next ch 1 sp)16 times, ch 1, sk the next sc, sc in the last sc; ch 1, turn. (17 sc)
Rows 4-32repeat rows 2 and 3)14 times. Do not ch 1 at end of row 32.
Edging;
Round 1:Work around outside edge, sc evenly around with 3sc in each corner; join with a sl st to first sc.

You can work a second round of sc, but I only addes 1 round to make my square 8" square.


----------



## hennalady

Nice Job Jackie!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Nice Job Jackie!!


Amazing what I can do with no computer. I am 1/2 thru another crochet one from Maggiescrochet #207 textured stripes minus the stripes.LOL. And also knitting another wash cloth called Broken Rib. Will post when done.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job Jackie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing what I can do with no computer. I am 1/2 thru another crochet one from Maggiescrochet #207 textured stripes minus the stripes.LOL. And also knitting another wash cloth called Broken Rib. Will post when done.
Click to expand...

I am happy to be almost done with my Flip Flops at this point! Check your email. I cent you a kitty square. Cant remember if you have it or not....


----------



## hennalady

Update and reminder of what you can do to help the needy and learn a new stitch:

Re: "Community" Afghan Spring/Summer Project

From: RavinRed (all from/all to) 
Subject: Re: "Community" Afghan Spring/Summer Project 
Just wanted to update you on the progress of the "Community" Afghan Project.

First I must say, you gals/guys are the best! I am getting 1-2 packages a week with one or more squares and we are well on our way to the first afghan. I had one package with 10 squares! Wow! Everyone is so generous with their time. It takes 54 squares to make a 4x6 afghan. I have more than one person to assemble the squares so we will accept as many squares as you want to send and make several blankets.

I am getting really excited about this project as we get closer to getting enough squares to make the first afghan.

I also want to welcome all the members that joined the project recently. We are now up to 81 members. Awesome....I am expecting that we will probably have three afghans if we average 2 squares per member.

This group will remain open and anyone who wants to join in may...tell your friends....we would love to have them!

RavinRed

===
This message has been generated on behalf of RavinRed, who coordinates one of the group activities in which you are registered as a participating member.

You can view the group activity page here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=23


----------



## hennalady

I have been crocheting away making Dishcloths. Many new crochet stitches and will post them as soon as I get a minute to breathe and take some pics etc. Hope everyone is having a nice time and learning a lot! "Learn not, Live not"...


----------



## Angelsmom1

I sent the package of 10 squares. How was I to know that others were only doing 1-2? I'm still making more and have 4 more getting to ready to ship when I get more to fill the bag. I'm learning alot. And I am having fun doing this as well as helping others.


----------



## mummsie

It's a "warm, good" feeling when you send them off isn't it.


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> It's a "warm, good" feeling when you send them off isn't it.


Sure is. I started out just trying to learn a few new sts. And end up doing something good for others. Got 2 more coming to post here.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "warm, good" feeling when you send them off isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is. I started out just trying to learn a few new sts. And end up doing something good for others. Got 2 more coming to post here.
Click to expand...

That is why you are a "Yarn Angel" XOXOXOXOXXO


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "warm, good" feeling when you send them off isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is. I started out just trying to learn a few new sts. And end up doing something good for others. Got 2 more coming to post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why you are a "Yarn Angel" XOXOXOXOXXO
Click to expand...

Awwww...Geeee! Thanks Ninja


----------



## Angelsmom1

Things have slowed down here. I got a few to add. Where is every one else's work?


Broken Rib Wash Cloth

Mult. of 2 + 1
Size 12 1/4" x 11"

CO 61

Row 1: Knit across

Row 2: K1,(P1, K1) across

Repeat both rows until 11" in length.

B.O., weave in ends


----------



## Angelsmom1

Next is one from Maggies Crochet

Textured Dish Cloth

Size: About 9" Sq.
Hook Size: H hook

Row 1RS)Ch 30, sc in 2nd ch from hook, [sc in next ch] across.
Row 2: Ch 1, turn, sc in first sc,[tr in next sc,sc in next sc] across
Row3:wwith RS facing, sc in back loop of first sc,working in BLO [sc in next st] across.
Row 4:ch 1, turn, working in both loops,sc in first sc,[tr in next sc, sc in next sc] across. 
Row 5:with RS facing, sc in back loop of first sc, working in BLO, [sc in next st] across.
Row 6:Ch 1, turn working in both loops, sc in first sc,[tr in next sc,sc in next sc] across.
Row 7: with RS facing, sc in back loop of first sc, working in BLO [sc in next st] across.
Row 8: Ch 1, turn, working in both loops,sc in first sc,[tr in next sc, sc in next sc] across.
Rows 11-26: rep rows 3-10 twice. At end of row 26, FO and weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Another from maggiescrochet
simply titled "East DishCloth"
Size G hook

Row 1: (RS) Ch 31, hdc in 3rd ch from hook.[hdc in next ch] across.
Row 2: ch 4, (1st tr now and throughout.] turn[tr in next hdc] across.
Row3: Ch2 (1st hdc now and throughout), turn.[hdc in next tr] across.
Rows 4-7: rep rows 2 and 3 twice
Rows 8-9: rep row 3 twice.
Rows 10-15: rep rows 2-3 three times.
At end of row 15,Do not Finish off.

Edging:Round 1: With RS facing, ch 2, 2 hdc in last hdc worked. *working in sides of rows across workling in unworked loops of starting ch, 3 hdc in 1st ch. rep from *-*; working in row 15, 3 hdc in 1st hdc,[hdc in next hdc]across, join with Sl St to 1st hdc. FO and weave in ends


----------



## Angelsmom1

This just a solid fabric square.

Ch- odd number of chs.

Row 1sc, 1 ch, sc) in 3rd ch from hook, *sk 1 ch, (1sc, ch 1 1sc) in next ch. Reo from * to last 2 chs, Sk 1 ch, ! sc in last ch, turn.

Row 2: Ch2, Sk 2 sc,(1sc, ch 1, ! sc) in each Ch-sp, 1 sc in 2nd ch of tch, turn

Rep Row 2 to make a square.
FO and weave in ends


----------



## Angelsmom1

That was alot of work. I also finished some old WIP's. Phewwww :-D


----------



## hennalady

Ok Miss Crochet away here is one for you. I know I have been too busy to get anything done but this one is on my "To Do List"....

http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/squa004.html


Angelsmom1 said:


> That was alot of work. I also finished some old WIP's. Phewwww :-D


 :XD:


----------



## mummsie

Angelsmom1 said:


> Things have slowed down here. I got a few to add. Where is every one else's work?
> 
> Uummm, I am in the 3 step program for being a fickle yarn handler according to the temperature
> But if I'm watching T.V. at night and at my munchie limit, I will pick up the knitting needles and work on an easy bambino blankie :mrgreen: I know, I'm terrible
> But I do enjoy looking at everyone elses hard work :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Good time to make Dishcloths to stock up for Christmas presents!!! Nice cool cotton.....


mummsie said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things have slowed down here. I got a few to add. Where is every one else's work?
> 
> Uummm, I am in the 3 step program for being a fickle yarn handler according to the temperature
> But if I'm watching T.V. at night and at my munchie limit, I will pick up the knitting needles and work on an easy bambino blankie :mrgreen: I know, I'm terrible
> But I do enjoy looking at everyone elses hard work :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## mummsie

yes, I am presently catching up on all the dish cloth posts, busy ladies :shock:


----------



## hennalady

mummsie said:


> yes, I am presently catching up on all the dish cloth posts, busy ladies :shock:


Dont feel bad, I have been NOT playing with yarn for days! Moving has taken all my time. I am almost finished with a pair of flip flops though!


----------



## Angelsmom1

I love doing dish cloths. been making quite a few too. You ought to show us some of your work.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ok Miss Crochet away here is one for you. I know I have been too busy to get anything done but this one is on my "To Do List"....
> 
> http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/squa004.html
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was alot of work. I also finished some old WIP's. Phewwww :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :XD:
Click to expand...

This will be a bit of a challenge, but I may just give it a go. Like the site too.


----------



## hennalady

I'll take one in Mauve, Black, and Hunter green while you are at it  LOLOLOLOL


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Miss Crochet away here is one for you. I know I have been too busy to get anything done but this one is on my "To Do List"....
> 
> http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/squa004.html
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was alot of work. I also finished some old WIP's. Phewwww :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will be a bit of a challenge, but I may just give it a go. Like the site too.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Thanks Hennalady, I've been using this square for a scrapghan. It's alot of fun :-D


----------



## hennalady

Dont forget to post here and show us up samazon!!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

Will do only have 4 done.It's a inbetween project. Don't think I'll be showing anyone up, some very talented crocheters on this thread :-D


----------



## hennalady

That is 4 more than any of us, you are already ahead!!!


samazon said:


> Will do only have 4 done.It's a inbetween project. Don't think I'll be showing anyone up, some very talented crocheters on this thread :-D


----------



## ms mollybgoode

I absolutely love the pattern and the color. What yarn/color did you use?


----------



## hennalady

Oh, I cannot take credit if you are referring to Friendship Ring Square! Go to the link and the directions and materials are there. I too fell in love with the colors of it though 
Finished Size:
8" square.

Materials: 
Worsted Weight Yarn:
Color A - Windsor Blue
Color B - Lt. Country Blue
Color C - Dusty Rose
Color D - Rose Pink
Color E - Soft White
Crochet Hook, size H


ms mollybgoode said:


> I absolutely love the pattern and the color. What yarn/color did you use?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Will do only have 4 done.It's a inbetween project. Don't think I'll be showing anyone up, some very talented crocheters on this thread :-D


Samazon, so the friendship square isn't too hard? I would like to see one of yours. I considered myself an advanced beginner when we started doing these squares. I'm learning alot and having fun doing so, but the friendship rings looks tough to me.I'd like to try it, any tips?


----------



## samazon

Angelsmom1 no it's not hard the pattern is written pretty well. Just a matter of linking the rings as you make them and putting the edgeing on. I went up a needle size and I think they're to big. Will probably tear them out and use smaller needle. Anyway here they are :-D


----------



## hennalady

Nicely done SandraLee!!


----------



## samazon

Well thankyou mam :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Angelsmom1 no it's not hard the pattern is written pretty well. Just a matter of linking the rings as you make them and putting the edgeing on. I went up a needle size and I think they're to big. Will probably tear them out and use smaller needle. Anyway here they are :-D


Look good to me. I keep challenging myself to harder things. Going to try knitting on circular needles for a scarf soon. My knitting is awful, but I keep trying. I really do like your squares. Want to try them too. Right now got three things going at once. Got to get caught up again.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 no it's not hard the pattern is written pretty well. Just a matter of linking the rings as you make them and putting the edgeing on. I went up a needle size and I think they're to big. Will probably tear them out and use smaller needle. Anyway here they are :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Look good to me. I keep challenging myself to harder things. Going to try knitting on circular needles for a scarf soon. My knitting is awful, but I keep trying. I really do like your squares. Want to try them too. Right now got three things going at once. Got to get caught up again.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as "Caught up" in the land of yarn Silly  :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingnut214

Here is my offer for today....this is a simple,simple pattern and I find that using it with "varigated" yarn works best...because if you try a more "pretty" pattern with this yarn, it might show up:

Multiple of 4 stitches...however wide and long you want to make item...

Knit 2, knit 1 in back of stitch, purl stitch...copy of design attached---Needle is whatever size you pick...


----------



## Angelsmom1

knittingnut214 said:


> Here is my offer for today....this is a simple,simple pattern and I find that using it with "varigated" yarn works best...because if you try a more "pretty" pattern with this yarn, it might show up:
> 
> Multiple of 4 stitches...however wide and long you want to make item...
> 
> Knit 2, knit 1 in back of stitch, purl stitch...copy of design attached---Needle is whatever size you pick...


Nice work and I love the colors. Good choice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Wattle Stitch

Chain as many needed to make width you want

Row 1sc,ch 1, dc) in 3rd ch from hook. Sk next 2 chs. *(sc,ch 1, dc) in next chain, sk next ch; rep from * to end, sc in last ch, turn.

Row 2;ch 1, sc in 1st sc, *sk next sc + dc, (sc, ch 1, dc ) in ch 1 sp, rep from * across, sk next sc, sc in top of last sc.

rows 3-28 : rep row 2 until piece is square.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Very similar to Wattle Stitch, has no name at this point.

Ch mult of 4 + 1

row 1;(dc,ch 1,1 dc) in 3rd ch from hk, * Sk 1 ch,1 sc in next ch, sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in next ch, rep from * to last 2 ch, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, turn.

Row 2;ch 4, sk(first sc, 1dc) *1 sc in ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in sc, ch 1, sk 1 dc, rep from *, 1 sc in last ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in next ch, turn.

Row 3; Ch 1, sk 1st dc,* sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in sc, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in dc, rep from *, working last sc in 3rd ch of tch, turn.

Repeat rows 2 and 3


----------



## samazon

I like the texture of this one, maybe an afghan ? :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I like the texture of this one, maybe an afghan ? :-D


It's not real dense, would be good for a lighter afghan, Has a little drape to it. Depends on what size crochet hook you use. I used a H hook on this sample.


----------



## hennalady

I like this one, it looks easy enough for me 


knittingnut214 said:


> Here is my offer for today....this is a simple,simple pattern and I find that using it with "varigated" yarn works best...because if you try a more "pretty" pattern with this yarn, it might show up:
> 
> Multiple of 4 stitches...however wide and long you want to make item...
> 
> Knit 2, knit 1 in back of stitch, purl stitch...copy of design attached---Needle is whatever size you pick...


----------



## samazon

This one came in my mailbox. Have'nt made it yet but looks interesting :-D 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/17/168-log-cabin-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#


----------



## hennalady

If you go to her free pattern section there are tons!!! I get a lot of good ones there, both cloths and hats , flowers etc. 


samazon said:


> This one came in my mailbox. Have'nt made it yet but looks interesting :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/17/168-log-cabin-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> This one came in my mailbox. Have'nt made it yet but looks interesting :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/17/168-log-cabin-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#


I got that one today. Does look interesting. May give it a try. I'm trying to finish up a knitted square tonight.Called shadow Triangles.


----------



## samazon

I'm thinking autum colors and afghan. Could place like a quilt to make a pattern. Yes I love her site :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> Very similar to Wattle Stitch, has no name at this point.
> 
> Ch mult of 4 + 1
> 
> row 1;(dc,ch 1,1 dc) in 3rd ch from hk, * Sk 1 ch,1 sc in next ch, sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in next ch, rep from * to last 2 ch, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, turn.
> 
> Row 2;ch 4, sk(first sc, 1dc) *1 sc in ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in sc, ch 1, sk 1 dc, rep from *, 1 sc in last ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in next ch, turn.
> 
> Row 3; Ch 1, sk 1st dc,* sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in sc, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in dc, rep from *, working last sc in 3rd ch of tch, turn.
> 
> Repeat rows 2 and 3


This is now known as the "Beth Stitch"


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to Wattle Stitch, has no name at this point.
> 
> Ch mult of 4 + 1
> 
> row 1;(dc,ch 1,1 dc) in 3rd ch from hk, * Sk 1 ch,1 sc in next ch, sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in next ch, rep from * to last 2 ch, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, turn.
> 
> Row 2;ch 4, sk(first sc, 1dc) *1 sc in ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in sc, ch 1, sk 1 dc, rep from *, 1 sc in last ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in next ch, turn.
> 
> Row 3; Ch 1, sk 1st dc,* sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in sc, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in dc, rep from *, working last sc in 3rd ch of tch, turn.
> 
> Repeat rows 2 and 3
> 
> 
> 
> This is now known as the "Beth Stitch"
Click to expand...

Nice!!! Reminds me of the song.... "Beth I hear ya callin, but I cant come home right now......" Damn Wattle has me tied up!!! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to Wattle Stitch, has no name at this point.
> 
> Ch mult of 4 + 1
> 
> row 1;(dc,ch 1,1 dc) in 3rd ch from hk, * Sk 1 ch,1 sc in next ch, sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in next ch, rep from * to last 2 ch, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in last ch, turn.
> 
> Row 2;ch 4, sk(first sc, 1dc) *1 sc in ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in sc, ch 1, sk 1 dc, rep from *, 1 sc in last ch-sp, ch 1, sk 1 dc, 1 dc in next ch, turn.
> 
> Row 3; Ch 1, sk 1st dc,* sk 1 ch, (1 dc, ch 1, 1 dc) in sc, sk 1 ch, 1 sc in dc, rep from *, working last sc in 3rd ch of tch, turn.
> 
> Repeat rows 2 and 3
> 
> 
> 
> you get credit for naming this one Beth. I remember the song, Maybe next one could be Layla.
> This is now known as the "Beth Stitch"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!!! Reminds me of the song.... "Beth I hear ya callin, but I cant come home right now......" Damn Wattle has me tied up!!! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one came in my mailbox. Have'nt made it yet but looks interesting :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/17/168-log-cabin-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/#
> 
> 
> 
> I got that one today. Does look interesting. May give it a try. I'm trying to finish up a knitted square tonight.Called shadow Triangles.
Click to expand...

Got my Shadow Triangles done.

Mult of 5
CO 35
Row 1: Knit all sts
R0w 2: *k1, p4, rep from * across row
Row 3: *K3, P2, rep from * across row
Row 4: Rep row 3
Row 5: Rep row 2
Row 6: Knit all sts

Rep row 1-6 for pattern til desired length.
BO in pattern

STITCHES%20to%20try%next[1].txt


----------



## samazon

Like that one and your color. This one came today thought I might try it :-D 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/22/173-triangles-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Like that one and your color. This one came today thought I might try it :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/22/173-triangles-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


thank you. Saw that one on maggies. If you try it, let me know how hard it is. Looks a bit tricky. But I do like it. Also you should post it here on this thread and share your work.I've completed another one, but don't have the picture yet. Will post once I get the photo done.Haven't heard from Kim yesterday or today so far, I'm sure she will check in soon.


----------



## samazon

Yeah have'nt seen her either, maybe still moving in that's a tough job when your working too


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yeah have'nt seen her either, maybe still moving in that's a tough job when your working too


She's home with a sick belly. Hopefully be better tomorrow.


----------



## samazon

Let's hope so!


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Let's hope so!


she's on the mend as she has picked out a new square for us to try. She's going to let me know how she is today and I'll keep you posted. Maybe she'll be up to crocheting a square. Then I'll know she is doing better.

In the meantime, I have an easy one that makes a neat pattern.

"Layla"

Chain multiples of 4
Row 1:Sc in 2nd ch from hook, sc in next chain,*ch3,sk next ch,sc in next ch; rep from * across to whthin last ch, sc in last ch, turn.
Row 2:Ch1, sc in first 2 sc,*ch 3, sk next ch-3 sp, sc in next sc,; rep from * across to within last ch, sc in last sc, turn.
Rep row 2 for pattern.


----------



## samazon

Like that one looks like it has a lot of texture. Thanks for keeping me up on Hennalady :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Like that one looks like it has a lot of texture. Thanks for keeping me up on Hennalady :-D


Yes, there is alot of texture in it. Would make a great washcloth. I'll prolly make it again out of cotton. Hennalady is still under the weather but slowly improving.She's getting alot of long time needed rest.Hope to see her back here soon.
There is another good site to check out:www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com they have a daily newsletter that features afghans of all types. Yesterdays had a bunch of stitch patterns. If you go on thier site you can click on what interests you on the left side of the screen. I got some tutorials for some stitches yesterday. Had nice picture and easy to follow instructions. Yoou make see some soon.


----------



## samazon

Yes I get that news letter. Love some of their afghans. She probably needs the rest after moving, will be happy to see her back :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yes I get that news letter. Love some of their afghans. She probably needs the rest after moving, will be happy to see her back :-D


she was on here briefly, but went back to lay down. Still got a stomach bug of some sort. Didn't help that she OD'd on sugar the other day. LOL. She picked out another square and I've been trying to do it. Got it done, but it doesn't look right. May try again with a thinner yarn. If your interested, I could write out the instructions. Be interested to see what others come up with.


----------



## samazon

Thankyou for the offer but not right now. Am trying to finish a aran afghan I've been working on and off since chirstmas. Keep getting bored with it and doing other things. But almost finished and am determined to get it done now :lol: We'll see lol


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Thankyou for the offer but not right now. Am trying to finish a aran afghan I've been working on and off since chirstmas. Keep getting bored with it and doing other things. But almost finished and am determined to get it done now :lol: We'll see lol


I've been doing the same thinkg. Got an afghan I started in the fall and now all that's left is putting on a picot trim. But it's been in the 8-'s and low 90's, a little too hot to work on an afghan. So I do squares inbetween other projects. Also in the process of doing a car seat blanket for a baby. And also just started a loom scarf. Plus got 2 other projects all ready to start. Just not enough time, plus I've been under the weather myself too.


----------



## samazon

So many projects so little time :lol: Hope your feeling better soon. The weather here has'nt been to bad yet just waiting for it. I see the east has been having a real heat wave. My GD goes to school in Columbia SC. Summer has'nt really even started yet


----------



## hennalady

I LIVE! Migraines really do suck a lot...... I must learn to control my stress. I dont think I will be crocheting much new stuff till I finish my Wattle stitch block (More of a Tarp actually) from Ambassador crochet, and my flip flops are almost done. They will be on my feet this weekend if I can find the time.


----------



## samazon

Glad to see your up and about :-D Really like that stitch :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Thanks hun. I am doing better today after a trip to the ER. YUK! The stitch is actually quite easy to do. It is a no brainer, thank goodness, since my square is going to be 12"!!!! LOL


samazon said:


> Glad to see your up and about :-D Really like that stitch :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Er yuk is right! Is that stitch on here somewhere looks cozy like maybe a afghan :?:


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Er yuk is right! Is that stitch on here somewhere looks cozy like maybe a afghan :?:


 Wattle Stitch Afghan Square Free Crochet Pattern
by ambassadorcrochet

Materials

2 oz. worsted weight yarn 
H hook 
makes 12" square

ch42

Row 1: (sc, ch1, dc) in 3rd ch from hook, skip next 2 chs, * (sc, ch1, dc) in next ch, skip next ch, repeat from * to end, sc in last ch, turn.

Row 2: ch1, sc in 1st sc, * skip next sc & dc, (sc, ch1, dc) in ch1 sp, repeat from * across, skip next sc, sc in top of last sc.

Row 3 - 28: Repeat Row 2 through row 28, or until piece is square.

For instructions, and a tutorial, on the wattle stitch see this post.

28 chs with the J hook for washcloth


----------



## samazon

Oh thanks :-D :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

I did this one! Very nice stitch for lots of great ideas! Maybe a wrap or scarf, or......


samazon said:


> Like that one and your color. This one came today thought I might try it :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/06/22/173-triangles-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Cool have'nt gotten to it yet but liked the look of it :-D


----------



## hennalady

I will try to post some squares pics I have done lately. I got lost in the move and the mocking bird and the illness. Im just a lagger I guess!!! 


samazon said:


> Cool have'nt gotten to it yet but liked the look of it :-D


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## samazon

That would be great. Take your time and feel better first :-D


----------



## hennalady

I have had my eye on this one for a washcloth, but it has many uses Im sure.
Found at 
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/double.htm

Knitting Stitch Patterns
Double Seed Stitch

There are times you may see this pattern stich called Double Moss Stitch.
This produces the same pattern as Box Stitch; it is worked over a different stitch multiple however.
Multiple of 4
Rows 1 and 2: *k2, p2; rep from *
Rows 3 and 4: *p2, k2; rep from *


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I have had my eye on this one for a washcloth, but it has many uses Im sure.
> Found at
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/double.htm
> 
> Knitting Stitch Patterns
> Double Seed Stitch
> 
> There are times you may see this pattern stich called Double Moss Stitch.
> This produces the same pattern as Box Stitch; it is worked over a different stitch multiple however.
> Multiple of 4
> Rows 1 and 2: *k2, p2; rep from *
> Rows 3 and 4: *p2, k2; rep from *


Saw this one too. On my to-do list. Good choice


----------



## samazon

Ok your right hennalady, was'nt sure where to puy it  So any way here it is
http://undisthreadness.blogspot.com/
I like that seed stitch pattern lots of texture :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Ok your right hennalady, was'nt sure where to puy it  So any way here it is
> http://undisthreadness.blogspot.com/
> I like that seed stitch pattern lots of texture :-D


you've got some great designs. Nice work and good instructions. Thanks.


----------



## samazon

Just saw my spelling it should have been put sorry


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Just saw my spelling it should have been put sorry


easy mistake. I knew what you meant.


----------



## Nanny Mon

My contribution ... at the moment I am knitting a knee rug and I am very pleased with this stitch, it is quick and easy.


----------



## samazon

Very interesting, don't think I've ever seen that one before. Thanks :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

Nanny Mon said:


> My contribution ... at the moment I am knitting a knee rug and I am very pleased with this stitch, it is quick and easy.


Nanny mon, Really like tha pattern and love the color too. This one gets priority on my to-do list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Very interesting, don't think I've ever seen that one before. Thanks :-D


if it's too cold or hot for me, it's too much for my babies too. they get to stay in where it's safe from bears and racoons and coyotes. The coyotes has just about knocked out our freal cat population. Plus they get indoor cats that sneak out. Marquis has gotten in to this phase where he wants to go out. I have to tell him NO! :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Nanny Mon said:


> My contribution ... at the moment I am knitting a knee rug and I am very pleased with this stitch, it is quick and easy.


Love it Monica!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Uh- Oh,,,,,, Ninja strikes again,,,
Chain lace
Posted on September 19, 2009
http://crochetology.net/2009/09/chain-lace/
The chain lace in cotton thread.

Start with multiple of 10 sts +1.

Row 1. After completing foundation chain, ch 2, dc in 3rd ch from hook, *skip 4 ch, ch 4, (sc, ch 7) 3 times in next ch, sc in same ch, skip 4 ch, ch 4, dc in next ch*. Rep from * to *, ending with dc in final ch.

Row 2. Ch 1, *sc in dc, ch 1, (sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3) twice, sc in ch-7-sp, ch 1*. Rep from * to * across, ending with sc in dc. Skip turning ch. Turn.

Row 3. Ch 1. In first sc (ch 7, sc) twice, *skip (ch-1-sp, ch-3-sp) from row below, ch 4, dc in next sc, skip (ch-3-sp, sc, ch-1-sp) from row below, ch 4, (sc, ch 7) 3 times in next sc, sc in same sc*. Rep from * to *, ending with (sc, ch 7, ch 4, dtr) in last sc. Skip turning ch, turn.

Row 4. Ch 1. Sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3, sc in next ch-7-sp, *ch 1, sc in dc, ch 1, (sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3) twice, sc in ch-7-sp*. Rep from * to *, ending wit ch 3, sc in ch-7-sp, turn.

Row 5. Ch 2, *dc in sc, skip (ch 3, sc, ch) from row below, ch 4, in following sc (sc, ch 7) three times, sc in same sc, skip (ch 1, sc, ch 3) from row below, ch 4*. Rep from * t *, ending with dc in last sc. Skip turning ch, turn.

Rep rows 2-5 for pattern.


Angelsmom1 said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution ... at the moment I am knitting a knee rug and I am very pleased with this stitch, it is quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny mon, Really like tha pattern and love the color too. This one gets priority on my to-do list. Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

 :XD:  :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

Oh that looks like little flowers all put together. Wonder if you could do a shawl with something like that, with an all over pattern. Very pretty thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pegyy896

Wow, this topic is very intersting. Great!!


----------



## samazon

You can thank Hennalady for starting this one :thumbup: and if yoou like this topic checkout purses and totes :-D


----------



## samazon

This one came in my mail today, really pretty :-D 
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-bobble-ripple-stitch/


----------



## Nanny Mon

hennalady said:


> Uh- Oh,,,,,, Ninja strikes again,,,
> Chain lace
> Posted on September 19, 2009
> http://crochetology.net/2009/09/chain-lace/
> The chain lace in cotton thread.
> 
> Start with multiple of 10 sts +1.
> 
> Row 1. After completing foundation chain, ch 2, dc in 3rd ch from hook, *skip 4 ch, ch 4, (sc, ch 7) 3 times in next ch, sc in same ch, skip 4 ch, ch 4, dc in next ch*. Rep from * to *, ending with dc in final ch.
> 
> Row 2. Ch 1, *sc in dc, ch 1, (sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3) twice, sc in ch-7-sp, ch 1*. Rep from * to * across, ending with sc in dc. Skip turning ch. Turn.
> 
> Row 3. Ch 1. In first sc (ch 7, sc) twice, *skip (ch-1-sp, ch-3-sp) from row below, ch 4, dc in next sc, skip (ch-3-sp, sc, ch-1-sp) from row below, ch 4, (sc, ch 7) 3 times in next sc, sc in same sc*. Rep from * to *, ending with (sc, ch 7, ch 4, dtr) in last sc. Skip turning ch, turn.
> 
> Row 4. Ch 1. Sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3, sc in next ch-7-sp, *ch 1, sc in dc, ch 1, (sc in ch-7-sp, ch 3) twice, sc in ch-7-sp*. Rep from * to *, ending wit ch 3, sc in ch-7-sp, turn.
> 
> Row 5. Ch 2, *dc in sc, skip (ch 3, sc, ch) from row below, ch 4, in following sc (sc, ch 7) three times, sc in same sc, skip (ch 1, sc, ch 3) from row below, ch 4*. Rep from * t *, ending with dc in last sc. Skip turning ch, turn.
> 
> Rep rows 2-5 for pattern.
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution ... at the moment I am knitting a knee rug and I am very pleased with this stitch, it is quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny mon, Really like tha pattern and love the color too. This one gets priority on my to-do list. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I really like that, I don't suppose you have it in a knitting pattern, duh, I can't crochet.


----------



## Nanny Mon

Angelsmom1 said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution ... at the moment I am knitting a knee rug and I am very pleased with this stitch, it is quick and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny mon, Really like tha pattern and love the color too. This one gets priority on my to-do list. Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

Your welcome Angelsmom


----------



## Angelsmom1

need to get hennalady back to work making squares. It's alot more fun when we can get 2 or more people doing the same stitch. We try to pick out new and challenging stitch patters to make together. It's a lot of fun. I miss doing that with hennalady.


----------



## hennalady

Ok, I am a little late getting back to you all, but with all that is going on... WHEW!
So today I have a lovely Knit stitch so Monica can join in. It is called Irish Lace Stitch. Aside from a square this would be quite a shawl or scarf or sweater, hat, or just about anything girlie I think.
Directions for Irish Mesh Stitch:
Work with a multiple of 3 stitches
Row 1: K2 *YO, Sl 1, K2, PSSO* Repeat from *, Knit last stitch (PSSO=Pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches)
Row 2: Purl all stitches
Row 3: K1 *Sl 1, K2, PSSO, YO* Repeat from *, Knit last two stitches
Row 4: Purl all stitches
Repeat these 4 rows for pattern. Enjoy!
Found at:
http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2011/09/irish-mesh.html
May add a border to avoid curling.
There is a video on the site for those that want or need it. There is a nice archive of stitches on there as well so if any of them catch your eye, and your heart be sure to share them with us. 
I hope we can do this one, Im getting my yarn now...... 
~Kim



Angelsmom1 said:


> need to get hennalady back to work making squares. It's alot more fun when we can get 2 or more people doing the same stitch. We try to pick out new and challenging stitch patters to make together. It's a lot of fun. I miss doing that with hennalady.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth

Pretty


----------



## hennalady

It has a nice flow when stitching it too  I wouldnt want to frog it though.....


LoriRuth said:


> Pretty


----------



## samazon

Very pretty, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## hennalady

Well, how far did you get on your square today??? :wink: I got about 6 of 8" done. First time I have stitched since my accident, and it felt really good to get back to it. Miss Jacki is offline till at least Sat but I was able to send her the directions by text (Phone) and hope she is enjoying this one. She did not get a picture though so she is doing it on the fly. I hope she likes it too!


samazon said:


> Very pretty, thanks for sharing :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

I am still doing a lot of frogging so I better wait!


----------



## hennalady

I have seen your work, you can do this one with your eyes closed!! Go for it. I am having no problems with it and it is actually quite easy. I almost got an 8" square done yesterday, and for me, that is a lot!!!! :thumbup:


LoriRuth said:


> I am still doing a lot of frogging so I better wait!


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

what accident?? when?


----------



## LoriRuth

what kind of border would you put on the Irish mesh


----------



## hennalady

A simple knit or seed stitch would go nicely. I am not using one as mine is a blanket square and will be assembled with a crochet lace border around all my squares. 


LoriRuth said:


> what kind of border would you put on the Irish mesh


----------



## LoriRuth

yours blanket sound like it is going to be neat...how do you keep all the squares the same size?


----------



## hennalady

That is Miss Jacki that has all the uniform squares. Mine is going to be more like a "Crazy Quilt" of old. My squares are in the same color range is the only rule. I am using pinks, mauves, burgundy, blues, black and will assemble with white. Angels_mom is going to have to answer the same size issue for you 


LoriRuth said:


> yours blanket sound like it is going to be neat...how do you keep all the squares the same size?


----------



## LoriRuth

OK but how are you going to put them together...I don't need them the same size either.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ok, I am a little late getting back to you all, but with all that is going on... WHEW!
> So today I have a lovely Knit stitch so Monica can join in. It is called Irish Lace Stitch. Aside from a square this would be quite a shawl or scarf or sweater, hat, or just about anything girlie I think.
> Directions for Irish Mesh Stitch:
> Work with a multiple of 3 stitches
> Row 1: K2 *YO, Sl 1, K2, PSSO* Repeat from *, Knit last stitch (PSSO=Pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches)
> Row 2: Purl all stitches
> Row 3: K1 *Sl 1, K2, PSSO, YO* Repeat from *, Knit last two stitches
> Row 4: Purl all stitches
> Repeat these 4 rows for pattern. Enjoy!
> Found at:
> http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2011/09/irish-mesh.html
> May add a border to avoid curling.
> There is a video on the site for those that want or need it. There is a nice archive of stitches on there as well so if any of them catch your eye, and your heart be sure to share them with us.
> I hope we can do this one, Im getting my yarn now......
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to get hennalady back to work making squares. It's alot more fun when we can get 2 or more people doing the same stitch. We try to pick out new and challenging stitch patters to make together. It's a lot of fun. I miss doing that with hennalady.
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the picture. Mine doesn't look quite like that. Guess I'll have to frog. As a knitting newbie, this is giving me new stitches to try. I am using size 10 needles, hennalady, and CO 36 and my piece is measuring 10". Does that sound right to you? Think I'm going to cut mine down to 27 or 30 sts.What do u think?


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am a little late getting back to you all, but with all that is going on... WHEW!
> So today I have a lovely Knit stitch so Monica can join in. It is called Irish Lace Stitch. Aside from a square this would be quite a shawl or scarf or sweater, hat, or just about anything girlie I think.
> Directions for Irish Mesh Stitch:
> Work with a multiple of 3 stitches
> Row 1: K2 *YO, Sl 1, K2, PSSO* Repeat from *, Knit last stitch (PSSO=Pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches)
> Row 2: Purl all stitches
> Row 3: K1 *Sl 1, K2, PSSO, YO* Repeat from *, Knit last two stitches
> Row 4: Purl all stitches
> Repeat these 4 rows for pattern. Enjoy!
> Found at:
> http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2011/09/irish-mesh.html
> May add a border to avoid curling.
> There is a video on the site for those that want or need it. There is a nice archive of stitches on there as well so if any of them catch your eye, and your heart be sure to share them with us.
> I hope we can do this one, Im getting my yarn now......
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to get hennalady back to work making squares. It's alot more fun when we can get 2 or more people doing the same stitch. We try to pick out new and challenging stitch patters to make together. It's a lot of fun. I miss doing that with hennalady.
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the picture. Mine doesn't look quite like that. Guess I'll have to frog. As a knitting newbie, this is giving me new stitches to try. I am using size 10 needles, hennalady, and CO 36 and my piece is measuring 10". Does that sound right to you? Think I'm going to cut mine down to 27 or 30 sts.What do u think?
Click to expand...

Check the gauge before you frog it to be sure. Just measure how many sets it takes to make your 8" and you should be ok


----------



## hennalady

I love this one. Another great stitch from Johnny Vasquez at 
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-whelk-stitch/
How to Knit the Whelk Stitch
This slip stitch pattern creates waffle like textured fabric that is great for mens wear, as well as washcloths and blankets.

Skill: Easy
Cast On: Multiples of 4 + 3

For this pattern you will need to know the following techniques:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Yarn Forward  yf
Yarn Back  yb
Slip Stitch  sl st
Pattern Instructions:
Row 1 (RS): K3, *sl 1 purlwise, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 2: K3, *yf, sl 1 purlwise, yb, k3; rep from * to end.
Row 3: K1, *sl 1 purlwise, k3; rep from * to last two sts, sl 1 purlwise, k1.
Row 4: P1, sl 1 purlwise, *p3, sl 1 purlwise; rep from * to last st, p1.

Repeat rows 1  4 until you have reached your desired length.

After a few repeats your pattern should look like this:


----------



## hennalady

I got mine done today after a few frogs came to play with me.... All in all I am pleased and do hope to make another item from this stitch in the future. Maybe some big speed sticks and chunky yarn for a lined pillow, or teen blanket for Project Linus. Maybe a gift blanket for Christmas for someone.... I am sad the pictures did not come out so well, but you all know how that goes some days.... I hope this encourages someone to try 
~Kim


hennalady said:


> Ok, I am a little late getting back to you all, but with all that is going on... WHEW!
> So today I have a lovely Knit stitch so Monica can join in. It is called Irish Lace Stitch. Aside from a square this would be quite a shawl or scarf or sweater, hat, or just about anything girlie I think.
> Directions for Irish Mesh Stitch:
> Work with a multiple of 3 stitches
> Row 1: K2 *YO, Sl 1, K2, PSSO* Repeat from *, Knit last stitch (PSSO=Pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches)
> Row 2: Purl all stitches
> Row 3: K1 *Sl 1, K2, PSSO, YO* Repeat from *, Knit last two stitches
> Row 4: Purl all stitches
> Repeat these 4 rows for pattern. Enjoy!
> Found at:
> http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2011/09/irish-mesh.html
> May add a border to avoid curling.
> There is a video on the site for those that want or need it. There is a nice archive of stitches on there as well so if any of them catch your eye, and your heart be sure to share them with us.
> I hope we can do this one, Im getting my yarn now......
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to get hennalady back to work making squares. It's alot more fun when we can get 2 or more people doing the same stitch. We try to pick out new and challenging stitch patters to make together. It's a lot of fun. I miss doing that with hennalady.
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I got mine done today after a few frogs came to play with me.... All in all I am pleased and do hope to make another item from this stitch in the future. Maybe some big speed sticks and chunky yarn for a lined pillow, or teen blanket for Project Linus. Maybe a gift blanket for Christmas for someone.... I am sad the pictures did not come out so well, but you all know how that goes some days.... I hope this encourages someone to try
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am a little late getting back to you all, but with all that is going on... WHEW!
> So today I have a lovely Knit stitch so Monica can join in. It is called Irish Lace Stitch. Aside from a square this would be quite a shawl or scarf or sweater, hat, or just about anything girlie I think.
> Directions for Irish Mesh Stitch:
> Work with a multiple of 3 stitches
> Row 1: K2 *YO, Sl 1, K2, PSSO* Repeat from *, Knit last stitch (PSSO=Pass the slipped stitch over the 2 knit stitches)
> Row 2: Purl all stitches
> Row 3: K1 *Sl 1, K2, PSSO, YO* Repeat from *, Knit last two stitches
> Row 4: Purl all stitches
> Repeat these 4 rows for pattern. Enjoy!
> Found at:
> http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2011/09/irish-mesh.html
> May add a border to avoid curling.
> There is a video on the site for those that want or need it. There is a nice archive of stitches on there as well so if any of them catch your eye, and your heart be sure to share them with us.
> I hope we can do this one, Im getting my yarn now......
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to get hennalady back to work making squares. It's alot more fun when we can get 2 or more people doing the same stitch. We try to pick out new and challenging stitch patters to make together. It's a lot of fun. I miss doing that with hennalady.
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congrats! Yours looks great. I gave up for a while. After 7 or 8 tries, I'm putting it down til tomorrow. Got my lighting problem solved so it should be easier to do in the morning. I got a few inches done on a cat bed and also a few more rows on my 2nd slipper. Then I had an attack of the sleepies. I know better to try to knit when I'm sleepy.


----------



## samazon

This is for you kitty kat gals :-D 
http://handmade-by-just-in.blogspot.com/2010/09/cat-bookmark-free-pattern.html


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> This is for you kitty kat gals :-D
> http://handmade-by-just-in.blogspot.com/2010/09/cat-bookmark-free-pattern.html


Thanks for the kitty


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you kitty kat gals :-D
> http://handmade-by-just-in.blogspot.com/2010/09/cat-bookmark-free-pattern.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kitty
Click to expand...

Ditto! I was going to share your periwinkle kitty here!


----------



## Angelsmom1

you got a picture of it, or do you need me to send you one.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> you got a picture of it, or do you need me to send you one.


Send away! I did not take pics so I didnt miss the mailman!!
Hugggsss, Kim~N~Macey


----------



## hennalady

Ok this one it a toughy!!!!
Yarn: For my sample, I used two different weights of Knitpicks "Swish" yarn in the "Holly Berry" color.
Crochet Hook: Size P crochet hook, or size needed to obtain the correct gauge.
Crochet Abbreviations Used in This Pattern:
ch = chain
ea = each
rep = repeat
st = stitch
Design Notes: Throughout this pattern, when you crochet with the bulky weight yarn, use two strands of it held together. When you use the dk yarn, use one strand alone, without doubling it.

To prepare the bulky yarn, when you wind it into balls, wind two balls of equal weight. I did this by winding the entire hank into one ball, then using the free end to begin winding a second ball made from the first ball. When the balls look roughly equal, you can use a scale to weigh each and make sure they weigh the same amount. There may be an easier way than that to do it, so if you can think of a better method, by all means do it that way instead.

Between rows, work 1 ch st for the turning chain.

This piece is only one color, but you can use 2 if you want to . However, you do switch yarns to achieve this design, and the process is the same as it is for working color changes.

How to Crochet the Pattern:
Using the bulky yarn, ch some.

Row 1: sc in 2nd ch from hook and in ea ch st across. Before completing the last st in the row, change yarns so that you are using the dk weight yarn for working the next row. Row 1, and each row afterwards, will have a total of same # of sc sts as you started with.

Rows 2 - 4: Using a loose, easy tension, sc in ea sc st across these 3 rows with the dk weight yarn. At the end of this series of 3 rows, switch back to using the bulky weight yarn.

Row 5: sc in ea st across the row with the bulky weight yarn. At the end of the row, switch back to the dk weight yarn.

Rows 6 - 8: Rep rows 2 - 4.

Row 9: sc across entire row using bulky yarn. At the end of the row, cut yarn and end off.

Flip your work over so that you can work back across the free loops in your starting chain. Attach the dk weight yarn in the corner at the beg of the row. If you are right-handed, this will be the right-hand upper corner when the starting chain is facing up. If you're left-handed, this will be the left-hand upper corner when the starting chain is facing up.

Rows 10 - 12: Rep rows 2 - 4.

Row 13: Rep row 9.

Finishing the Piece:

Weave in all loose ends. Block if desired. Blocking will "open up" the stitches; it will enhance the contrast between the thick and thin yarns and add to the lacy effect that is evident when you look at the stitches crocheted using the dk weight yarn. I do recommend blocking if you have the time, space and inclination to do so. 

Whew, hard one huh????/ :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoriRuth

neat


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> neat


Here is a scarf made from the stitch done like this. CO 100 and stitch away!! The link is here:
http://crochet.about.com/od/scarves/a/easy-thick-and-thin-crochet-scarf-pattern.htm?nl=1
:thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Saw the scarf on your other post. here I thought you made that stitch up


----------



## Angelsmom1

That thick and thin is going to be a bear, I bet. At least for me. But I'm willing. Got other projects first.


----------



## samazon

This one came in the mail today, love the texture of it :-D 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/08/19/231-rickrack-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


----------



## hennalady

yup, definitely on my next wash cloth to do list!!!! Love the texture, and may even do the color changes if I dont do it white or blue verigated!


samazon said:


> This one came in the mail today, love the texture of it :-D
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/08/19/231-rickrack-crochet-dishcloth-maggie-weldon-maggies-crochet/


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoriRuth

I liked that one too....good way to finish up those smaller left over balls of yarn!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I liked that one too....good way to finish up those smaller left over balls of yarn!


Kim found me a charity that wantys knitters, crocheters, quilters and sewers to make beds for shelter animals. I have a yardage counter so I know how much yarn is in all these little balls. Going to come in handy and was not very expensive. I tried ti find a postage scale with no luck, But these blankies are going to be a great way to use up alot of scrap yarn. Looking foward to it.


----------



## LoriRuth

I got 8 rows being done with a dishcloth and ran out of the blue yarn I was using...luckily Joann had a one ball that matched--not the same dye lot...now I am going to try weighing before I start...I was very lucky! AND each skein in that bin was a different dye lot...that is when the thought came to me "if I was making a big project the yarns may not match!" I would have grabbed the yarn in the bin and not giving a second thought to it till I went to add the 2nd skein in!!


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> I got 8 rows being done with a dishcloth and ran out of the blue yarn I was using...luckily Joann had a one ball that matched--not the same dye lot...now I am going to try weighing before I start...I was very lucky! AND each skein in that bin was a different dye lot...that is when the thought came to me "if I was making a big project the yarns may not match!" I would have grabbed the yarn in the bin and not giving a second thought to it till I went to add the 2nd skein in!!


I really hate when that happens..... Usually end up adding a stripe of another color (3rd color) in between and adding the 3rd color some other way to make it look like I meant to do that..... I call it "Wing it Style".


----------



## LoriRuth

I am going to have to learn some wing it tips!


----------



## mummsie

LoriRuth said:


> I am going to have to learn some wing it tips!


Will a nice border or two work


----------



## LoriRuth

Think so


----------



## LoriRuth

Think so


----------



## LoriRuth

Think so


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Think so


And you can also add a star or flower or whatever suits the piece. These are great for covering up booboo's too


----------



## LoriRuth

neat....would have not thought of that!


----------



## Dsynr

<http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=2075&name=Wings&numofst=26&stplus=0&rows=36&rplus=0&sym=>

Angel's Wings Cabble

Multiple of 26 stitches

Row Number Begin Row Repeat 
Row: 1 - 
(Right side) * k9, p8, k9 repeat from * 
Row: 2 - * p9, k8, p9 repeat from * 
Row: 3 - * k7, ssk, p3, M1, p2, M1, p3, k2-tog, k7 repeat from * 
Row: 4 - * p8, k3, p1, k2, p1, k3, p8 repeat from * 
Row: 5 - * k6, ssk, p3, M1, k1, p2, k1, M1, p3, k2-tog, k6 repeat from * 
Row: 6 - * p7, k3, p2, k2, p2, k3, p7 repeat from * 
Row: 7 - * k5, ssk, p3, M1, k2, p2, k2, M1, p3, k2-tog, k5 repeat from * 
Row: 8 - * p6, k3, p3, k2, p3, k3, p6 repeat from * 
Row: 9 - * k4, ssk, p3, M1, k3, p2, k3, M1, p3, k2-tog, k4 repeat from * 
Row: 10 - * p5, k3, p4, k2, p4, k3, p5 repeat from * 
Row: 11 - * k3, ssk, p3, M1, k4, p2, k4, M1, p3, k2-tog, k3 repeat from * 
Row: 12 - * p4, k3, p5, k2, p5, k3, p4 repeat from * 
Row: 13 - * k2, ssk, p3, M1, k5, p2, k5, M1, p3, k2-tog, k2 repeat from * 
Row: 14 - * p3, k3, p6, k2, p6, k3, p3 repeat from * 
Row: 15 - * K1, ssk, p3, M1, k6, p2, k6, M1, p3, k2-tog, k1 repeat from * 
Row: 16 - * p2, k3, p7, k2, p7, k3, p2 repeat from * 
Row: 17 - * ssk, p3, M1, k7, p2, k7, M1, p3, k2-tog repeat from * 
Row: 18 - * P1, k3, p8, k2, p8, k3, p1 repeat from * 
Row: 19 - * K1, p3, slip 4 to dpn and hold in back, k4, then k4 from dpn, p2, slip 4 to dpn and hold in front, k4, then k4 from dpn, p3, k1 repeat from * 
Row: 20 - * P1, k3, p8, k2, p8, k3, p1 repeat from * 
Row: 21 - * K1, M1, p3, k2-tog, k6, p2, k6, ssk, p3, M1, k1 repeat from * 
Row: 22 - * p2, k3, p7, k2, p7, k3, p2 repeat from * 
Row: 23 - * k2, M1, p3, k2-tog, k5, p2, k5, ssk, p3, M1, k2 repeat from * 
Row: 24 - * p3, k3, p6, k2, p6, k3, p3 repeat from * 
Row: 25 - * k3, M1, p3, k2-tog, k4, p2, k4, ssk, p3, M1, k3 repeat from * 
Row: 26 - * p4, k3, p5, k2, p5, k3, p4 repeat from * 
Row: 27 - * k4, M1, p3, k2-tog, k3, p2, k3, ssk, p3, M1, k4 repeat from * 
Row: 28 - * p5, k3, p4, k2, p4, k3, p5 repeat from * 
Row: 29 - * k5, M1, p3, k2-tog, k2, p2, k2, ssk, p3, M1, k5 repeat from * 
Row: 30 - * p6, k3, p3, k2, p3, k3, p6 repeat from * 
Row: 31 - * k6, M1, p3, k2-tog, k1, p2, k1, ssk, p3, M1, k6 repeat from * 
Row: 32 - * p7, k3, p2, k2, p2, k3, p7 repeat from * 
Row: 33 - * k7, M1, p3, k2-tog, p2, ssk, p3, M1, k7 repeat from * 
Row: 34 - * p8, k3, p1, k2, p1, k3, p8 repeat from * 
Row: 35 - * k8, M1, p2, p2-tog, p2, p2-tog, p2, M1, k8 repeat from * 
Row: 36 - * p9, k8, p9 repeat from * 
Repeat Rows 1 - 36

My take on this was knit, count, tink, knit, frog, knit, tink, knit..... I finally got three repeats done with double strands from "leftovers" and had a great neck warmer
:thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

I love it!!! I love doing cables too.


----------



## hennalady

Dsynr said:


> <http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=2075&name=Wings&numofst=26&stplus=0&rows=36&rplus=0&sym=>
> 
> Angel's Wings Cabble
> 
> Multiple of 26 stitches
> 
> Row Number Begin Row Repeat
> Row: 1 -
> (Right side) * k9, p8, k9 repeat from *
> Row: 2 - * p9, k8, p9 repeat from *
> Row: 3 - * k7, ssk, p3, M1, p2, M1, p3, k2-tog, k7 repeat from *
> Row: 4 - * p8, k3, p1, k2, p1, k3, p8 repeat from *
> Row: 5 - * k6, ssk, p3, M1, k1, p2, k1, M1, p3, k2-tog, k6 repeat from *
> Row: 6 - * p7, k3, p2, k2, p2, k3, p7 repeat from *
> Row: 7 - * k5, ssk, p3, M1, k2, p2, k2, M1, p3, k2-tog, k5 repeat from *
> Row: 8 - * p6, k3, p3, k2, p3, k3, p6 repeat from *
> Row: 9 - * k4, ssk, p3, M1, k3, p2, k3, M1, p3, k2-tog, k4 repeat from *
> Row: 10 - * p5, k3, p4, k2, p4, k3, p5 repeat from *
> Row: 11 - * k3, ssk, p3, M1, k4, p2, k4, M1, p3, k2-tog, k3 repeat from *
> Row: 12 - * p4, k3, p5, k2, p5, k3, p4 repeat from *
> Row: 13 - * k2, ssk, p3, M1, k5, p2, k5, M1, p3, k2-tog, k2 repeat from *
> Row: 14 - * p3, k3, p6, k2, p6, k3, p3 repeat from *
> Row: 15 - * K1, ssk, p3, M1, k6, p2, k6, M1, p3, k2-tog, k1 repeat from *
> Row: 16 - * p2, k3, p7, k2, p7, k3, p2 repeat from *
> Row: 17 - * ssk, p3, M1, k7, p2, k7, M1, p3, k2-tog repeat from *
> Row: 18 - * P1, k3, p8, k2, p8, k3, p1 repeat from *
> Row: 19 - * K1, p3, slip 4 to dpn and hold in back, k4, then k4 from dpn, p2, slip 4 to dpn and hold in front, k4, then k4 from dpn, p3, k1 repeat from *
> Row: 20 - * P1, k3, p8, k2, p8, k3, p1 repeat from *
> Row: 21 - * K1, M1, p3, k2-tog, k6, p2, k6, ssk, p3, M1, k1 repeat from *
> Row: 22 - * p2, k3, p7, k2, p7, k3, p2 repeat from *
> Row: 23 - * k2, M1, p3, k2-tog, k5, p2, k5, ssk, p3, M1, k2 repeat from *
> Row: 24 - * p3, k3, p6, k2, p6, k3, p3 repeat from *
> Row: 25 - * k3, M1, p3, k2-tog, k4, p2, k4, ssk, p3, M1, k3 repeat from *
> Row: 26 - * p4, k3, p5, k2, p5, k3, p4 repeat from *
> Row: 27 - * k4, M1, p3, k2-tog, k3, p2, k3, ssk, p3, M1, k4 repeat from *
> Row: 28 - * p5, k3, p4, k2, p4, k3, p5 repeat from *
> Row: 29 - * k5, M1, p3, k2-tog, k2, p2, k2, ssk, p3, M1, k5 repeat from *
> Row: 30 - * p6, k3, p3, k2, p3, k3, p6 repeat from *
> Row: 31 - * k6, M1, p3, k2-tog, k1, p2, k1, ssk, p3, M1, k6 repeat from *
> Row: 32 - * p7, k3, p2, k2, p2, k3, p7 repeat from *
> Row: 33 - * k7, M1, p3, k2-tog, p2, ssk, p3, M1, k7 repeat from *
> Row: 34 - * p8, k3, p1, k2, p1, k3, p8 repeat from *
> Row: 35 - * k8, M1, p2, p2-tog, p2, p2-tog, p2, M1, k8 repeat from *
> Row: 36 - * p9, k8, p9 repeat from *
> Repeat Rows 1 - 36
> 
> My take on this was knit, count, tink, knit, frog, knit, tink, knit..... I finally got three repeats done with double strands from "leftovers" and had a great neck warmer
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barb9

Hi hennalady, I've been watching this thread since you
started it, hoping to find some st. patterns I've never 
seen before. Angels Wings got me! I'm going to try it this 
week-end, when I can concentrate (no tv, no radio, just silence!) Will post a pic when done, if I can figure out 
how to do that.

Thanks Dsynr,Barb


----------



## hennalady

barb9 said:


> Hi hennalady, I've been watching this thread since you
> started it, hoping to find some st. patterns I've never
> seen before. Angels Wings got me! I'm going to try it this
> week-end, when I can concentrate (no tv, no radio, just silence!) Will post a pic when done, if I can figure out
> how to do that.
> 
> Thanks Dsynr,Barb


Cant wait to see it Barb!!!! Glad you found one you like too. Maybe you can show one to us you love as well!! :XD: :wink:


----------



## samazon

That's a really pretty cable, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

I know I have learned alot from this topic. I was at a point where I felt stuck and a bit too chicken to try more challenging stitch patterns. I have enjoyed doing these new sts and have enjoyed doing them with another person who we both encourage and praise each other. I have learned so much more than if I had done this alone.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> I know I have learned alot from this topic. I was at a point where I felt stuck and a bit too chicken to try more challenging stitch patterns. I have enjoyed doing these new sts and have enjoyed doing them with another person who we both encourage and praise each other. I have learned so much more than if I had done this alone.


You and me both Girlfriend!!  Look at us go now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Irish Mesh
Mult of 3
CO 30
Row 1: K2,*YO, SL1, K2, PSSO,* Rep from * to last 1 stitch, K1.

Row2: Purl Across

Row 3: K1, *SL1, K2, PSSO, YO* Rep from * to *, 
K last 2 sts.

Row 4: Purl Across

Rep rows 1-4 til desired length


----------



## MrsB

Hearts

This pattern comes from KnittingFools.com

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=2208&name=Hearts&numofst=14&stplus=15&rows=12&rplus=0&sym=


----------



## hennalady

I finally got mine done today frogs and all!!! I cast on 33 though and used size 10 needles. Should be Pink though....


Angelsmom1 said:


> Irish Mesh
> Mult of 3
> CO 30
> Row 1: K2,*YO, SL1, K2, PSSO,* Rep from * to last 1 stitch, K1.
> 
> Row2: Purl Across
> 
> Row 3: K1, *SL1, K2, PSSO, YO* Rep from * to *,
> K last 2 sts.
> 
> Row 4: Purl Across
> 
> Rep rows 1-4 til desired length


----------



## hennalady

I got my "Side Bar Stitch" from Johnny at http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-crochet-the-side-bar-stitch/. This one works up fast and has a lot of potential for other projects! Thanks Johnny!!
Pattern Instructions:
Foundation Row: 1 sc in 2nd ch from hook, 1 sc in each ch across row, turn
Row 1: Ch 1 (counts as first sc), skip first st, 1 sc in each sc across, turn
Row 2: Ch 3 (counts as first dc), skip first st, * 1 dc next st, 1 dc around the post of the just made, skip 1 st; rep from *, 1 dc in top of turning ch, turn


----------



## LoriRuth

Your knitting is great...as well as your crocheting..

I took a baby blanket lace pattern and in the middle of doing a cloth but it would look great as the skirt part of a T shirt dress for a toddler...I am going to get a T shirt next time I am at Walmart.


----------



## hennalady

How fun! Cant wait to see when you get done!!


----------



## hennalady

I am loving this one and am going to attempt it for a washcloth for my sample! Found at http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/519.html?language=
Stitchfinder: Knit Lace: Simple Chevron

(multiple of 10 sts plus 1) 
Row 1 (RS) K1, *k4, yo, ssk, k4; rep from * to end.

Row 2 and all WS rows Purl.

Row 3 K1, *k2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k3; rep from * to end.

Row 5 K1, *k1, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k2; rep from * to end.

Row 7 K1, *k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k1; rep from * to end.

Row 9 K2tog, *yo, k7, yo, SK2P; rep from *, end last rep ssk (instead of SK2P).

Row 10 Purl.

Rep rows 110.


----------



## LoriRuth

It is very nice....


----------



## Angelsmom1

Chevron looks nice. So that is your next challenge. I finished my Side Bar Stitch also. Will post when I get a photo taken. I like the Walled In Dish cloth you found on Knitpicks. That may be my next small projects. Going to try doing a shawl as my next big project. Too many choices GF.!!! :-o


----------



## LoriRuth

Hey are you guys doing the cloths together?


----------



## hennalady

One at a time, or 2 or 3..... ~LOL~


LoriRuth said:


> Hey are you guys doing the cloths together?


----------



## hennalady

While searching for a pattern for Chevron in knit, I came across so many variations it amazed me. So I am sharing all these lovelies with you all! Below each image is the link to where I found it. Not all have directions written, but videos are available and also I like to use these libraries among others.
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm 
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&stitchfinder=1
http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary.aspx
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
http://www.knititnow.com/knititnow/Swatch/
http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/2010/05/stitch-library.html
Have fun in your travels! :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> While searching for a pattern for Chevron in knit, I came across so many variations it amazed me. So I am sharing all these lovelies with you all! Below each image is the link to where I found it. Not all have directions written, but videos are available and also I like to use these libraries among others.
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&stitchfinder=1
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary.aspx
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
> http://www.knititnow.com/knititnow/Swatch/
> http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/2010/05/stitch-library.html
> Have fun in your travels! :XD:


Which is the easiest that you think I could handle. I have always loved Chevrons in crochet and knit. Just haven't mastered the pattern yet.


----------



## Angelsmom1

This is my Side Bar Stitch


----------



## hennalady

I havent had the time to look at the directions for any of them yet. My head is on the blue one Simple Chevron I posted earlier.... I have never done a knit chevron either, only crochet....


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> While searching for a pattern for Chevron in knit, I came across so many variations it amazed me. So I am sharing all these lovelies with you all! Below each image is the link to where I found it. Not all have directions written, but videos are available and also I like to use these libraries among others.
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm
> http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&stitchfinder=1
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/resources/stitchionary.aspx
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php
> http://www.knititnow.com/knititnow/Swatch/
> http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/2010/05/stitch-library.html
> Have fun in your travels! :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the easiest that you think I could handle. I have always loved Chevrons in crochet and knit. Just haven't mastered the pattern yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoriRuth

After I finish the one I am on I will try it...I have frogged more than knitted...I had a lump removed from my mouth on Tuesday and trouble with swelling so I haven't been feeling well


----------



## hennalady

Oh how terrible for you! I hope all is going to be ok. Huggggggggsssssssssss from Me N Miss Macey for you to feel better 


LoriRuth said:


> After I finish the one I am on I will try it...I have frogged more than knitted...I had a lump removed from my mouth on Tuesday and trouble with swelling so I haven't been feeling well


----------



## LoriRuth

It is getting better a little every day... Hungry for a pizza though!


----------



## hennalady

How funny, out of all the grub, you want pizza!!! LOL


LoriRuth said:


> It is getting better a little every day... Hungry for a pizza though!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> How funny, out of all the grub, you want pizza!!! LOL
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting better a little every day... Hungry for a pizza though!
Click to expand...

I'd want pizza too. it's a complete comfort food. Feel better soon.


----------



## LoriRuth

well that and oreo cookies!


----------



## LoriRuth

Then there is the elongated chevron


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Then there is the elongated chevron


Can you post a pattern or a link to this stitch-elongated chevron. Don't think I've seen this one. I am facinated with the chevron pattern in knit and crochet. Thanks. Hope you got your pizza or at least the Oreos.


----------



## LoriRuth

here it is

http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/elong-chevron.htm

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/elongchevron.htm


----------



## LoriRuth

I could just soaked the oreos in milk and eat it with a spoon!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I could just soaked the oreos in milk and eat it with a spoon!


Glad you found a way to have your Oreos.
Thanks for the patterns for the elongated chevron. I'm fairly new to knitting, but I can do these. Thanks again.


----------



## LoriRuth

You're welcome. 
I am new too to knitting. I love it though.


----------



## hennalady

I gave up on the blue pattern! I dont know why it didnt work for me.... Started the other one instead. If anyone gets the blue one to work, please let me know. Also LoriRuth, try some Oreo Ice cream!!! Thanks for finding those for Jacki for me


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I gave up on the blue pattern! I dont know why it didnt work for me.... Started the other one instead. If anyone gets the blue one to work, please let me know. Also LoriRuth, try some Oreo Ice cream!!! Thanks for finding those for Jacki for me


You ought to try and do this elongated chevron. They look doable to me, so I'm sure you can do it.!!!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the blue pattern! I dont know why it didnt work for me.... Started the other one instead. If anyone gets the blue one to work, please let me know. Also LoriRuth, try some Oreo Ice cream!!! Thanks for finding those for Jacki for me
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to try and do this elongated chevron. They look doable to me, so I'm sure you can do it.!!!
Click to expand...

I have a while afghan of that stitch. I am using this knitted one so it is square for my block party afghan....


----------



## LoriRuth

There is something wrong with row 9-the way I see it the knit 2tog in the beginning pig the row leaves you short 1 stitch to complete the repeat... Right?

It is very easy to loose stitches in this pattern for me at least.



hennalady said:


> I am loving this one and am going to attempt it for a washcloth for my sample! Found at http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/519.html?language=
> Stitchfinder: Knit Lace: Simple Chevron
> 
> (multiple of 10 sts plus 1)
> Row 1 (RS) K1, *k4, yo, ssk, k4; rep from * to end.
> 
> Row 2 and all WS rows Purl.
> 
> Row 3 K1, *k2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k3; rep from * to end.
> 
> Row 5 K1, *k1, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k2; rep from * to end.
> 
> Row 7 K1, *k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k1; rep from * to end.
> 
> Row 9 K2tog, *yo, k7, yo, SK2P; rep from *, end last rep ssk (instead of SK2P).
> 
> Row 10 Purl.
> 
> Rep rows 110.


----------



## LoriRuth

Excuse the error in the message above. I am on the phone.
Put 'of' in place of pig. It gives you a good laugh at least. lol


----------



## LoriRuth

Actually the using of more stitches than what is on the needle starts farther up


----------



## hennalady

I started with 3 sets. None of the rows ended the way the directions said, and it was not lining up.. Give it a go and see what I mean.. Maybe it needs a different start count or something. I even went at it from the graph and still it didnt work out... 


LoriRuth said:


> Actually the using of more stitches than what is on the needle starts farther up


----------



## LoriRuth

Yours seem backwards. I got mine to line up but I was always short of stitches at the end of the row or something...if you count the stitches made and stitches used, I can't get them to work out. I found another site that had the same cloth on and she used the that pattern from the lion brand site but for the life of me I can't get the stitches to work out number wise. I am always loosing a stitch and in row 9 I lost 2 or 3. I will try to figure out how to put a picture up to this reply


----------



## hennalady

I have no clue. I just did what it said and it didnt work... Yours looks good.


LoriRuth said:


> Yours seem backwards. I got mine to line up but I was always short of stitches at the end of the row or something...if you count the stitches made and stitches used, I can't get them to work out. I found another site that had the same cloth on and she used the that pattern from the lion brand site but for the life of me I can't get the stitches to work out number wise. I am always loosing a stitch and in row 9 I lost 2 or 3. I will try to figure out how to put a picture up to this reply


----------



## LoriRuth

But I kept loosing stitches then I would see an area that looked wrong and when back and added the stitch because I thought I dropped a stitch...BUT then I started counting the stitches in the pattern and I don't think they are working out at all..someone correct me if I am wrong. I will probably go nuts till I figure it out!


----------



## LoriRuth

I went back and added stitches....sorry I can't type


----------



## LoriRuth

let's write it out row by row


----------



## LoriRuth

(multiple of 10 sts plus 1

Row 1 (RS) K1, *k4, yo, ssk, k4; rep from * to end. 

SO 1st row is knit 1stitch
These are our repeats..which take 10 stitches and ends upwith 10 stitches for every repeat
Knit 4, yarn over, slip one stitch, slip one stitch (2 total), knit the two slip stitches together which are on the right needle. Insert left needle into these two slip stitches in front the right hand needle wrap the yarn around the right hand needle and pull the yarn through both stitches on the right needle...... knit 4..

.now make sure you have 11 stitches on your right needle and multiple of 10 on your left needle


Row 2 and all WS rows Purl.


----------



## LoriRuth

Row 3 K1, *k2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k3; rep from * to end.



Knit 1

Now the repeat
Knit 2, knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 1, yarn over, slip one stitch, slip one stitch (total of two stitches, knit these 2 slip stitches together as in row one, knit 3, you should have multiples of 10 on your left needle...repeat


----------



## LoriRuth

Purl row


Row 5 K1, *k1, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k2;

Knit 1

Now the repeat
Knit 1, knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 3, yarn over, slip one, slip one (two total), knit the 2 slip stitches together as in row 1, knit 2

You should still have multiples of 10 on your left needle


----------



## LoriRuth

Purl row

Row 7 K1, *k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k1;

Knit1

Repeat stitches
Knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 5, yarn over, slip one stitch, slip one stitches (2 total) knit these 2 slip stitches as in row one, knit 1

There should be multiples of 10 on your left needle


----------



## LoriRuth

Purl next row

Row 9 K2tog, *yo, k7, yo, SK2P; rep from *, end last rep ssk (instead of SK2P). Row 10 Purl. Rep rows 110.

Knit 2 together
I
Repeat stitches
Yarn over, knit 7, yarn over
Slip next , knit 2 pass slip stitch over the last 2 knit stitches
Now on the last set of stitches in the row you do not do the SK2P but the slip 2 stitches and knit these 2 stitches together......don't forget to purl the next row..

Repeat these 10 rows to you get the length you want


----------



## LoriRuth

Ha, I did it!


----------



## hennalady

You are so cute and funny. Some of Janet must be rubbing off on you!


LoriRuth said:


> Ha, I did it!


----------



## LoriRuth

Try it now..just follow what I wrote


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Try it now..just follow what I wrote


I followed the pattern exactly, even looked up how to do the stuff I had never done before, and you saw what I got.... Maybe when I am at home I will try again. I have a hard time concentrating here at my senior ladies place never knowing when she is going to need something or interrupt me. but I will, dont worry. Im no quitter!! :XD:


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, one little distraction and it is a goner


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, one little distraction and it is a goner


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, one little distraction and it is a goner


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, one little distraction and it is a goner


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, one little distraction and it is a goner


----------



## skinny minnie

bsaito said:


> I like that Popout Flower crochet stitch. I don't know what I would use it for personally, but it's still a cool stitch. Of course, I like all these stitches but that one really caught my eye.


Same here


----------



## LoriRuth

Well I guess I got that message through loud and clear like 5 times!
I will have to go back answer look for that pop out flower stitch.


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Well I guess I got that message through loud and clear like 5 times!
> I will have to go back answer look for that pop out flower stitch.


LOL> yup, its purdy... :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Anyone happen to have a page number for the pop out flower pattern


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Anyone happen to have a page number for the pop out flower pattern


Cant give you a page but here is a list of some of what is here in the order it is in:

Russian Join video
Grit Stitch I 
Mock Cable Stitch 
Diamond weave
YO Knit and Purl
Crochet Crocodile Stitch
Chain Lace Crochet 
Knitting Pattern Square No. 22, Volume 34
This one is a surprise! Crochet
Spider Stitch 
Cobble Stitch 
Pop Out Flower Stitch http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-crochet-pop-out-flower-stitch/
Bamboo Eyelet
Lacy Stripes
Tunisian Lace Stitch
Kim' X Stitch
Crochet flower
Picot
Crochet Cable


----------



## LoriRuth

That would be beautiful in a little girls dress or sweater


----------



## hennalady

I think a cute scarf! as well.....


LoriRuth said:


> That would be beautiful in a little girls dress or sweater


----------



## LoriRuth

Yep, flower in the nose!


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Yep, flower in the nose!


Cool, could use some of that new scented yarn Jacki was tellin me about!!


----------



## LoriRuth

I can't use them..Chemically sensitive here.


----------



## LoriRuth

I did sniff one though to see what the label meant. I think Joann's has them.


----------



## hennalady

I prolly cant either, but it is a good idea for those that can...


LoriRuth said:


> I can't use them..Chemically sensitive here.


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, just make sure it is a gift the person receiving it can wear it. It wasn't real strong but I think if you were working on it, it may become bothersome....My MIL makes slippers for us and I can smell the hand lotion she uses. She is in MN, we are in FL. She mails them to us. But when we were in MN I would take everything she gave any of us and throw it in the wash machine. She was an Avon lady!


----------



## Angelsmom1

It will wash out. And it is very subtle to begin with. I wouldn't have known it except I saw it on the label. Then I sniffed it and it was very faint. I got mine at Wal-Mart $1.77.


----------



## LoriRuth

I didn't look at the price at JoAnns but I am almost sure it was more than that...It doesn't take much to get me reacting in all kinds of nasty ways.

Hugs


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I didn't look at the price at JoAnns but I am almost sure it was more than that...It doesn't take much to get me reacting in all kinds of nasty ways.
> 
> Hugs


I can't believe the price hasn't gone up yet. I buy some every time I can. I like to do wash cloths.


----------



## LoriRuth

I just went to Hobby Lobby and was I in dire need of yarn?! NO but I bought about 6 skeins and some yarn technology plastic double points to experiment making them into cables...so far so good. I don't know why I have the need to do that. I was going to buy a set of hiya's but maybe I will just play around with making them..till I am really sure what I want.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I just went to Hobby Lobby and was I in dire need of yarn?! NO but I bought about 6 skeins and some yarn technology plastic double points to experiment making them into cables...so far so good. I don't know why I have the need to do that. I was going to buy a set of hiya's but maybe I will just play around with making them..till I am really sure what I want.


All I have here is Wal-Mart. Have to go 25 miles 1 way and since I don't drive, I can'r get to the closest Michaels or A C Moore which is even farther. I buy alot online.


----------



## LoriRuth

We buy a lot of things on line too. Somethings are cheaper that way.
My husband wanted to go look at something around 30 miles away so he kind of bribed me with hobby lobby and I really so love their cotton Yarn the best.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> We buy a lot of things on line too. Somethings are cheaper that way.
> My husband wanted to go look at something around 30 miles away so he kind of bribed me with hobby lobby and I really so love their cotton Yarn the best.


I've occasionally found hobby lobby yarn in bags of yarn at one of our thrift store. They have a nice soft worsted wt yarn in large skeins. Not my favorite colors, but I use them for charity work. It's always worth more than what I pay and alot cheaper than new or driving to a craft store.


----------



## LoriRuth

That is great! I have yet found any deals like that. I want to find some needles.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> That is great! I have yet found any deals like that. I want to find some needles.


There's a couple of thrift stores that always seem to have needles. I have quite a few and didn't pay more than .75 a pair. I also recieved 5 sets and a crochet hook all in bamboo. I didn't buy them. Some one sent them secretly. I don't have a clue who sent them. Hennalady suggested on of my cats got hold of my credit card and ordered them for me. I'll have to check my statement. Any ways, I like the bamboo very much. So to whom ever the culprit is, I thank you!


----------



## LoriRuth

Such a good secret friend. I would love to find someone who had an older extra hiya interchangeable to let me use to see if I liked them before I bought a set. But then I just keep making some. Even to buy one tip and one cable you would be better off buying the set but you would have an extra cable and tip. Something to think about. Maybe I should just go his some thrift shops!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Such a good secret friend. I would love to find someone who had an older extra hiya interchangeable to let me use to see if I liked them before I bought a set. But then I just keep making some. Even to buy one tip and one cable you would be better off buying the set but you would have an extra cable and tip. Something to think about. Maybe I should just go his some thrift shops!


You never know what you'll find at the 2ns hand stores and usually can't beat the prices. Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## LoriRuth

Besides it is just fun....a treasure hunt!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Besides it is just fun....a treasure hunt!


I have as much fun finding the big and bestest deal, it's another addiction. I was never into "name Braands" until I found them for under $5.00. What Fun!!!!!


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes it will be fun treasure hunting


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Yes it will be fun treasure hunting


Had a drs. appt out of town. Stopped at a Goodwill store while in that city,didn't find any craft stuff. let alone any yarn or needles books etc. Got some winter clothes, but otherwise I struck out. Did get a washcloth made on the way over and on the way back. Making little bath/spa kits for little christmas gifts. I'll post a picture when I get a set made.


----------



## LoriRuth

Geez, it takes me longer than a day to do a dishcloth..next outing I am going to insist on stopping at one thrift store!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Geez, it takes me longer than a day to do a dishcloth..next outing I am going to insist on stopping at one thrift store!


It's a nice way to get out and streach your legs and get out of the elements to do it. We had a good time. Did find a couple office supply type stuff that helps me keep my stash and patterns organized, so I guess it wasn't a total wash out.


----------



## LoriRuth

Now I really want to go looking!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Now I really want to go looking!


Just take your time and really look in all the knooks and crannies. I allow plenty of time even when looking for clothes. I do buy designer stuff now. I got some almost new Tommy Hilfiger jeans for $3.75 and same brand name top for $2.75. Not bad for a name brand outfit. I love thrifts stores. I am lucky to have several good ones in my little town. No big craft stores but lots of 2nd hand stores. YIPEE!


----------



## LoriRuth

I have to be careful of clothes and if they have been washed in fragrant laundry soap or dried with a soft sheet that is fragrant I can' use them...you never can get the smell out no matter how times they have been washed afterwards.


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> I have to be careful of clothes and if they have been washed in fragrant laundry soap or dried with a soft sheet that is fragrant I can' use them...you never can get the smell out no matter how times they have been washed afterwards.


Vinegar usually works to deactivate the smells!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful of clothes and if they have been washed in fragrant laundry soap or dried with a soft sheet that is fragrant I can' use them...you never can get the smell out no matter how times they have been washed afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Vinegar usually works to deactivate the smells!
Click to expand...

Tis' True, might help, but prolly not worth it if your that sensative.


----------



## LoriRuth

Doesn't work on clothing that is washed in fragrant laundry detergent.. I use vinegar a lot here


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Doesn't work on clothing that is washed in fragrant laundry detergent.. I use vinegar a lot here


I see that you've been thru this problem before. Guess you have to stick with new clothing. But it isn't worth it if the clothing makes you have an allergic reaction. But there still are other things you can look for like knitting and/or crochet books or books for other interests. Books have gotten so expensive new, that even if I buy on e-bay or amazon, I still buy used as I've been able to find books in new condition but at a very reasonable price. I'm a thrift store junkie too.


----------



## LoriRuth

You are right. even new clothes I have to wash several times before wearing because the sizing has formaldehyde in it. 

I just thought of books recently...find some neat older books. Probably the ones I owned and gave away when I moved my several times!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> You are right. even new clothes I have to wash several times before wearing because the sizing has formaldehyde in it.
> 
> I just thought of books recently...find some neat older books. Probably the ones I owned and gave away when I moved my several times!


Between yard sales and thrift stores and a discount book site, I am getting quite a collection. I am teaching my self to knit and do well with good books with good pictures. I am making progress. But Hennalady and I doing these squares together has really helped. She nudges me into trying things I wouldn't try on my own.


----------



## LoriRuth

I will join in as much as I can with the squares...I did the Simple Chevron...I just need to take a picture to upload...I also didn't have a border so I took a circular needle and picked up stitches all around then knitted about a 4 stitch depth border.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I will join in as much as I can with the squares...I did the Simple Chevron...I just need to take a picture to upload...I also didn't have a border so I took a circular needle and picked up stitches all around then knitted about a 4 stitch depth border.


Sounds like a nice square. I love the Chevrons and Ripple stitches. I hope to get to the elongated Chevron Stitch. Thanks to you, I'll put a border on while I knit it. Thanks and can't wait to see your work.


----------



## LoriRuth

Maybe I will do that one next too....I am kind of not doing anything much as far as knitting the last couple days....still feel a little off after the surgery.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Maybe I will do that one next too....I am kind of not doing anything much as far as knitting the last couple days....still feel a little off after the surgery.


Hope for a quick and complete recovery soon. Got to get back to yarn play!!! Want you to join in with us. Got my Crochet Side Bar Stitch that Hennalady already did earlier.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Maybe I will do that one next too....I am kind of not doing anything much as far as knitting the last couple days....still feel a little off after the surgery.


Hope for a quick and complete recovery soon. Got to get back to yarn play!!! Want you to join in with us. Got my Crochet Side Bar Stitch that Hennalady already did earlier.


----------



## Angelsmom1

This is my finished Whelk Knit Stitch
From newstitchaday.com

Multiples of 4 + 3

Row 1: (RS): K3,*sl 1 purlwise, K3; repeat from * to end

Row 2: K3, *yf,sl 1 purlwise,yb, k3: rep from * to end

Row 3: K1, *sl 1 purlwise, k3, repeat from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 purlwise, k1

Row 4: P1, sl 1 purlwise, * P3, sl 1 purlwise; repeat from * to last stitch, P1

Repeat rows 1-4 to desired length.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> This is my finished Whelk Knit Stitch
> From newstitchaday.com
> 
> Multiples of 4 + 3
> 
> Row 1: (RS): K3,*sl 1 purlwise, K3; repeat from * to end
> 
> Row 2: K3, *yf,sl 1 purlwise,yb, k3: rep from * to end
> 
> Row 3: K1, *sl 1 purlwise, k3, repeat from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 purlwise, k1
> 
> Row 4: P1, sl 1 purlwise, * P3, sl 1 purlwise; repeat from * to last stitch, P1
> 
> Repeat rows 1-4 to desired length.


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Here is my Simple Chevron....I did the pattern as written and then wanted a border so I just picked up stitches all around with a circular needle and did 4 rows of knitting.


----------



## hennalady

Nicely done LoriRuth! You give me hope 


LoriRuth said:


> Here is my Simple Chevron....I did the pattern as written and then wanted a border so I just picked up stitches all around with a circular needle and did 4 rows of knitting.


----------



## LoriRuth

Here is one I just finished but started it a week and a half ago...kept messing up as I really haven't recovered from surgery..

It is butterflies made by a loops of yarn in front of slipped stitches then after 5 of these loops are made, or 10 rows, as you purl back, you bring them all up and knit them together when purling back on the eleventh row.

NOTE: it is upside down, not that it matters but the butterflies are brought up when working on the cloth


----------



## hennalady

Nice LoriRuth, is that one of our KALs?


----------



## LoriRuth

No, found it on the net and loved the pattern...I wrote on the pattern how to do if made in the round for a skirt or pull over sweater and how to knit if going to do a cardigan.


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Here is my Simple Chevron....I did the pattern as written and then wanted a border so I just picked up stitches all around with a circular needle and did 4 rows of knitting.


Such nice work. Like it with the border. By picking up sts for your border, would that be the best way for me to add a SC border too? I'm planning on doing the elongated Chevron.


----------



## Tashi

Fabulous idea.... thanks for the start of this topic, good thinking!


----------



## hennalady

My pleasure Tashi, I hope you find something you cant live without!


Tashi said:


> Fabulous idea.... thanks for the start of this topic, good thinking!


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes I think picking up the stitches all the way around will work on the elongated tooi... Stitches will need to be added in the corners like a granny square


----------



## hennalady

Too good not to share somewhere....
http://www.crochetnmore.com/rowcountbreastcancerribbonafghansquare.htm


----------



## LoriRuth

Pretty


----------



## hennalady

Maybe your first crochet washcloth?


LoriRuth said:


> Pretty


----------



## hennalady

Hey Lori, How about doing the Crazy Stitch for your first one. It is very lovely in a variegated yarn. or do my stitch, even prettier :
chain 24 + 2 for 8" Sc in 2nd chain and the rest across.Ch 3 to turn
row 2) Dc in 5th chain from hook, dc in 4th chain, dc in 7th ch, dc in 6th ch, dc in 9th, dc in 8th ch, repeat to end. ch 2 and turn
row 3) sc all, ch 3 to turn and repeat rows 2 and 3 till done

**Variations: use double crochet rows in between to make it go faster, or do all criss cross rows and eliminate the sc row.


----------



## LoriRuth

Just printed this and the one you sent me so I can start on them. Thank you


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Yes I think picking up the stitches all the way around will work on the elongated tooi... Stitches will need to be added in the corners like a granny square


Hi LoriRuth, Thanks for the tip. I'm going to give it a try. Getting some what caught up on some WIP's. Hopefully I can get on this one soon. How's is your healing going? Hope all is well.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Hey Lori, How about doing the Crazy Stitch for your first one. It is very lovely in a variegated yarn. or do my stitch, even prettier :
> chain 24 + 2 for 8" Sc in 2nd chain and the rest across.Ch 3 to turn
> row 2) Dc in 5th chain from hook, dc in 4th chain, dc in 7th ch, dc in 6th ch, dc in 9th, dc in 8th ch, repeat to end. ch 2 and turn
> row 3) sc all, ch 3 to turn and repeat rows 2 and 3 till done
> 
> **Variations: use double crochet rows in between to make it go faster, or do all criss cross rows and eliminate the sc row.


Thought this sounded familiar. It's a fun one to do.


----------



## hennalady

On the one I sent you ammend it to DC in top of turning chain at end of row 2 before turning.


LoriRuth said:


> Just printed this and the one you sent me so I can start on them. Thank you


----------



## LoriRuth

I got the correction, Kim.

I actually feel human today. I realized that the county sprayed for mosquitoes and then Mike sprayed the outside of the house to keep the ants out so I had two days in a row of spraying...that was probably what was why I felt out of it. Better now though.

I just got something in my email that says Joann's yarn is on sale the the Lily and Cream is $1.49 tomorrow...even though I like hobby lobby I love this cotton better..for $1.49 you can't go wrong and can use on all the trial and error ones!


----------



## hennalady

Happy you are feeling better. I get the same way on spray days and yard work days. YUCK. as to the cotton, that is a good buy. For me though there are 2 kinds of washcloths I make. The ones I keep, and the ones that turn out right and go into a gift bag asap!! LOL No trial and error here. If they arent gonna fall apart, I dont frog much on them. Now for a blanket etc, I will in a heartbeat though. I just dont sweat the little stuff like an off stitch on a washcloth that is just going to be in my bathroom or maybe the kitchen. Hugggsss, Kim


LoriRuth said:


> I got the correction, Kim.
> 
> I actually feel human today. I realized that the county sprayed for mosquitoes and then Mike sprayed the outside of the house to keep the ants out so I had two days in a row of spraying...that was probably what was why I felt out of it. Better now though.
> 
> I just got something in my email that says Joann's yarn is on sale the the Lily and Cream is $1.49 tomorrow...even though I like hobby lobby I love this cotton better..for $1.49 you can't go wrong and can use on all the trial and error ones!


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes, I keep the "2nds" and have a basket on a hutch in the kitchen that are my gifts...I am packing 4 to send to my sister on Tuesday in the mail..

I need to start figuring out how to do same size squares so maybe I can do an afghan or maybe a type of granny square, dishcloth, sweater


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Happy you are feeling better. I get the same way on spray days and yard work days. YUCK. as to the cotton, that is a good buy. For me though there are 2 kinds of washcloths I make. The ones I keep, and the ones that turn out right and go into a gift bag asap!! LOL No trial and error here. If they arent gonna fall apart, I dont frog much on them. Now for a blanket etc, I will in a heartbeat though. I just dont sweat the little stuff like an off stitch on a washcloth that is just going to be in my bathroom or maybe the kitchen. Hugggsss, Kim
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the correction, Kim.
> 
> I actually feel human today. I realized that the county sprayed for mosquitoes and then Mike sprayed the outside of the house to keep the ants out so I had two days in a row of spraying...that was probably what was why I felt out of it. Better now though.
> 
> I just got something in my email that says Joann's yarn is on sale the the Lily and Cream is $1.49 tomorrow...even though I like hobby lobby I love this cotton better..for $1.49 you can't go wrong and can use on all the trial and error ones!
Click to expand...

I'm with you. One or two boo boo's, no big deal as long as it doesn't fall apart when it gets wet.LOL


----------



## LoriRuth

Kim you didn't mention crochet hook size


----------



## hennalady

I usually use an H, but looseness is up to you. for the one I emailed you a g would be great if youre using peaches n cream size yn. you decide


LoriRuth said:


> Kim you didn't mention crochet hook size


----------



## LoriRuth

OK, at least I have a starting point
thank you


----------



## Angelsmom1

Loriruth. For an 8" square with cotton yarn. I usually use an H hook and chain about 30-32 and it comes out about 8". It may be a little off, but not enough to make a diffrence. Kim and I have been doing 8" squares, some for a charity project.


----------



## hennalady

Crochet Daisy Chain Trim
http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-daisy-chain-trim/


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you to both of you!


----------



## hennalady

We are at your disposal! Anytime Darlin.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Crochet Daisy Chain Trim
> http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-daisy-chain-trim/


That is cute. Make a neat necklace. And single ones would make matching earrings.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Thank you to both of you!


We try to please. How's the healing doing?


----------



## LoriRuth

I think it is going well. I get tired in the evening though.


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> I think it is going well. I get tired in the evening though.


I think that hits us all in our world! We use our brains, we get tired. Just life I think....
:shock: :twisted: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going well. I get tired in the evening though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that hits us all in our world! We use our brains, we get tired. Just life I think....
> :shock: :twisted: :XD:
Click to expand...

Hennalady, that's what I was going to say!!!! :roll:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is going well. I get tired in the evening though.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that hits us all in our world! We use our brains, we get tired. Just life I think....
> :shock: :twisted: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hennalady, that's what I was going to say!!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Of course you were! XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## LoriRuth

You two!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> You two!


Birds of a feather. We have concluded that we are long lost twins.


----------



## LoriRuth

ahhh...long last twins~


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> ahhh...long last twins~


So right. She's even cutting her hair shorter, more like mine. Mine used to be like hers.


----------



## LoriRuth

funny...I wear mine really short all the time.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> funny...I wear mine really short all the time.


I do too now. Much less trouble and so much cooler in the 90-100 degree temps.


----------



## hennalady

I made it back from the hack job kids!! I didnt even cry


----------



## LoriRuth

that is what I think...besides mine is so straight it just hangs


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> that is what I think...besides mine is so straight it just hangs


Mine has gooten so thin and straight with age that I have to keep it short. Ok except in winter. Brrrrrr.


----------



## LoriRuth

That is why we moved to FL


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> That is why we moved to FL


And I grew up in FL and left cause it was too hot and humid. Ended up in the middle, in NC now.


----------



## LoriRuth

I love Florida...It still gets a bit cold in the winter some days..but reminds me of why I left MN


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I love Florida...It still gets a bit cold in the winter some days..but reminds me of why I left MN


I used to work shift work outside and can remember night's in the teens. I moved to Ohio, didn't like it, but my brother moved to MN. I'll never know why he wants to stay. His wife commutes to Dallas TX, but he stays in MN. I would rather stay here in the middle. Kim and I are going to be doing the Spider Stitch in crochet. Can be found on ambassadorecrochet.com. Don't know if you crochet, but that's our next challenge.


----------



## LoriRuth

I can crochet. I am on the phone, I will look it up when	I get on the comp thanks


----------



## LoriRuth

What size are you going to do yours? I don't like 12 " squares...how do you determine how many stitches to use for 8"?


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> What size are you going to do yours? I don't like 12 " squares...how do you determine how many stitches to use for 8"?


Pattern is in multiples of 2, so we are going to try taking off 4 chs to try to get a 8" square. It's a bit of trial and error. You want your chain to be a little bit longer than finished width as when you start by inserting hook into ch to start, you lose a little width.


----------



## LoriRuth

OK


----------



## LoriRuth

Here is mine...did something weird in the middle AND how do you two do your first row..through one our two loops into the chain


----------



## barb9

Hi everyone, After a lot of cursing and hair pulling I finally got my Angels Wings done :thumbup: I found that silence and isolation does not work for me!!! I had to have TV on! and it worked like a charm. Here is my favorite stitch, I couldn't get a very clear pic ,sorry. It is from The Harmony Guides vol.2 Basket Rib 1,but I start with row 2.


----------



## barb9

Whoops! I forgot the pattern.
Row 1: purl
Row 2: k1, *WYB sl1 as to purl, k1*,rep to end
Row 3: k1, *wyf sl1 as to purl, wyb k1* rep to end.
Row 4: k.
Rep these four rows for pattern.


----------



## LoriRuth

I love them both. I have to try the angel wings but after the Sept 1st monthly dishcloth I might just take a bread from lace...I don't know what it was but I tell you I kept messing up! need to do the last for border rows then I am done.

Thinking it would be pretty in a light green variegated yarn.


----------



## barb9

Thanks LoriRuth, about the mess-ups, I'm having plenty of them too. I think it's all the hot, hot weather and end of summer blues. When the air gets a little crispier (I love fall) I won't be able to knit fast enough to use up all the yarn I've been buying all summer. lol. So many good sales online!


----------



## LoriRuth

hear you there....I had trouble with a butterfly one I was doing before this so maybe it is time to change tracks for awhile!


----------



## barb9

I need to start working on some more xmas presents, but I don't feel like it. I guess I'd better feel like it soon I'm running out of time. Good thing most of the more complicated things are finished! Got to get some sleep now,have to work tonight. 

Have a good day LoriRuth,

Barb


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Here is mine...did something weird in the middle AND how do you two do your first row..through one our two loops into the chain


Wow, LoriRuth, we were not going to start till this weekend while Kim was at work. Nice job. I do 1st row thru 2 loops, I think Kim does the same.
Nice job, good sample for us to follow.
Was looking at next comment and stitch. That one looks like one we could do. Feel free to add a favorite stitch of yours. We like the variety. It's fun when we do these together. I did start on the first 2 rows, just to see what it waas going to do. But I have to switch to WIP for my next swap partner.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hi Barb, Like your stitch square. Thanks for the pattern. I like it enough, that I'm putting it on my to-do list. But have so many and I too have a christmas present to finish and have 1 more project for my next swap partner. Lots to do.


----------



## barb9

Thanks Angelsmom1, I have a lot of the stitch patterns from this thread on my to do list too, now I am working on ideas to incorporate them in my xmas gifts! Now that should get me going!! Goodnite, Barb


----------



## Angelsmom1

barb9 said:


> Thanks Angelsmom1, I have a lot of the stitch patterns from this thread on my to do list too, now I am working on ideas to incorporate them in my xmas gifts! Now that should get me going!! Goodnite, Barb


Some day I am going to make a shawl for myself and have found a couple of the sts here that I need to choose from fot it. So many good ones. It is motivating to try new st patterns. Have fun and feel free to post any finished items you may do.


----------



## LoriRuth

here is one I think looks interesting

How to Crochet the Dutchess Lace Stitch
http://newstitchaday.com/ 





Pattern Instructions:

Prep Row: [2 dc, ch 3, 1 Sl st] in 4th ch from hook, *skip next 2 ch, [2 dc, ch 3, 1 Sl st] in next ch; rep from across, turn

Row 1: Ch 3, *[2 dc, ch 3, 1 Sl st] in next xh-3 space; rep from * across, 1 dc in top of turning ch, turn

Row 2: Ch 3, *working in each ch of the ch-3 of previous row, 1 dc in first ch, 1 dc in 2nd ch, ch 3, 1 Sl st in 3rd; rep from * across, end 1 dc in top of the turn ch, turn

Repeat rows 1  2 until you have reached your desired length.

I attached the picture from his site...hope that is ok but I am sure someone will tell me if it is not...I figure he is teaching and WE are teaching!


----------



## hennalady

Hi Lori, Johnny said we can use his stuff as long as there is a link to his site with it  If you look up in the first couple of pages in here you will see his input. Very nice man indeed. I love your spider stitch! Good job getting the jump on us. I told you you needed something more challenging Miss Newbie ~LOL~ OH, can you share a pic of the new KAL? I am not sure if I want to do it till I see it. I am leaning towars yes, but a nudge would be helpful. 
Thanks, Kim
And, Just love the angels wings too Barb. Nicely done. Thanks for sharing and playing with up. Keep up the additions too. We love new sources all the time. That is what this thread is all about. I am guessing after 52 pages, we all feel this way


----------



## LoriRuth

I will takea picture of it in the am.... The pattergn really is quite lovely


----------



## hennalady

Thanks! I look forward to it 


LoriRuth said:


> I will takea picture of it in the am.... The pattergn really is quite lovely


----------



## LoriRuth

here is the Sept dishcloth pattern that I did...for some reason the color is very different in each picture and all I did is bring the camera closer so you could see the actual pattern the stitches make.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> here is the Sept dishcloth pattern that I did...for some reason the color is very different in each picture and all I did is bring the camera closer so you could see the actual pattern the stitches make.


Real nice loriRuth, Turned out good.


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you


----------



## hennalady

Ditto! Love it.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Had a small crisis here and had to stop my crocheting, but hope to finish the spider stitch this week end. LoriRuth, your doing great.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Had a small crisis here and had to stop my crocheting, but hope to finish the spider stitch this week end. LoriRuth, your doing great.


"SMALL?" Are you nutz woman!!!!??! Scared the crap outta me it did..... Whew. Glad all is better for the sleep mode. 
Huggss


----------



## LoriRuth

Thank you both


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a small crisis here and had to stop my crocheting, but hope to finish the spider stitch this week end. LoriRuth, your doing great.
> 
> 
> 
> "SMALL?" Are you nutz woman!!!!??! Scared the crap outta me it did..... Whew. Glad all is better for the sleep mode.
> Huggss
Click to expand...

Having trouble staying awake, and so am not doing any yarn stuff. Don't trust myself when sleepy. Had to rip out 4 rows of spider stitch. I'm back to 2 rows. Is\t is not hard, don't know what is wrong with me today.


----------



## LoriRuth

well I had trouble in one row....I think I missed something as it pulls in at one point. Go rest. I have been trying to knit a ball ornament for 3 days now and have only gotten to row 4 or 5 and that is after I decided to switch patterns last night. Hugs, take care.


----------



## hennalady

Hi Lori, Is the pic you posted the Aug 16th KAL, the Lacy Zig Zag posted here http://monthlydishclothoverflow.blogspot.com/ ? I want to be sure I put your pic on the right pattern in my comp. Thanks, Kim


LoriRuth said:


> Thank you both


----------



## hennalady

Broken Rib Stitch (Also called Mistake Rib Stitch)

Pattern Instructions: CO 27 sts, or any multiple of 4 sts + 3.
Row 1: (K2, P2) across to last st., end P1.
Repeat Row 1 to desired length.
BO in pattern.


----------



## LoriRuth

The last dishcloth I posted was the sept 1 one


----------



## LoriRuth

I just got the mistake rib in my email should be interesting


----------



## LoriRuth

LoriRuth said:


> here is the Sept dishcloth pattern that I did...for some reason the color is very different in each picture and all I did is bring the camera closer so you could see the actual pattern the stitches make.


This is the latest...Sept 1st


----------



## hennalady

OH, I wonder where the photos of the Aug 15 are then.? I am so lost some days with the KAL. I wish she would put pics on the last day for those of us cant keep up or dont want dresses etc. Maybe I will send Janet an email regarding this issue. Thanks LoriRuth  Helpful as always, Kim


LoriRuth said:


> The last dishcloth I posted was the sept 1 one


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Hi Lori, Is the pic you posted the Aug 16th KAL, the Lacy Zig Zag posted here http://monthlydishclothoverflow.blogspot.com/ ? I want to be sure I put your pic on the right pattern in my comp. Thanks, Kim
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both
Click to expand...

Which picture does this belong to? directions start with row 43 K6*YO,K2,K2tog, rep from* to last 7 sts, YO,K2, K2tog, K3. Pattern instructions are easy, but don't know what it is supposed to look like. Thanks.


----------



## hennalady

You must get the same as me! If it is Knit Freedom that is... Great blog.


----------



## hennalady

that is the Aug 15 KAL, I am trying to get a pic of it.... It is the link here.


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lori, Is the pic you posted the Aug 16th KAL, the Lacy Zig Zag posted here http://monthlydishclothoverflow.blogspot.com/ ? I want to be sure I put your pic on the right pattern in my comp. Thanks, Kim
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which picture does this belong to? directions start with row 43 K6*YO,K2,K2tog, rep from* to last 7 sts, YO,K2, K2tog, K3. Pattern instructions are easy, but don't know what it is supposed to look like. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoriRuth

I will look tomorrow for the picture for
that one ..I have been doing them all since I joined except the first Lacy one......


----------



## LoriRuth

I will look tomorrow for the picture for
that one ..I have been doing them all since I joined except the first Lacy one......


----------



## hennalady

Which one was the first lacy one? I prolly havent done it but might like to see where you are in the scheme of things. As a beginner you should be proud woman!!


----------



## LoriRuth

I have to do some research....I deleted the picture I put on 5 minutes ago because it doesn't match the stitch pattern...I wonder if I took pictures of it? I gave so many away already.

OK it was in the phone but I never sent it to gmail to put in my file...this is it...I have to be better at attaching the photo to the pattern...Sometime there is a delay when they are naming the cloth so by then I am off to something else!


----------



## hennalady

This one (Yellow color) is the Lacy Zigs we (JAcki and I) are doing now, the other one is the one I am looking for.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I have to do some research....I deleted the picture I put on 5 minutes ago because it doesn't match the stitch pattern...I wonder if I took pictures of it? I gave so many away already.
> 
> OK it was in the phone but I never sent it to gmail to put in my file...this is it...I have to be better at attaching the photo to the pattern...Sometime there is a delay when they are naming the cloth so by then I am off to something else!


Kim this is the one we are now doing, is that right?


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lori, Is the pic you posted the Aug 16th KAL, the Lacy Zig Zag posted here http://monthlydishclothoverflow.blogspot.com/ ? I want to be sure I put your pic on the right pattern in my comp. Thanks, Kim
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which picture does this belong to? directions start with row 43 K6*YO,K2,K2tog, rep from* to last 7 sts, YO,K2, K2tog, K3. Pattern instructions are easy, but don't know what it is supposed to look like. Thanks.
Click to expand...

this one is labeled as KAL day 5, if that helps you LoriRuth.


----------



## Angelsmom1

I also coptied the instructions for KAL Day3, starts at row 19.goes to page 30. If you have a picture for this one too, I would most appreciate it. I think both hennalady and I may do both of these in the near future. Thanks LoriRuth.


----------



## LoriRuth

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MonthlyDishclothGroupPatterns/files/KALS%202012/
The PDF may not opening because it is the monthly yahoo dishcloth group.... if you belong to to here

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MonthlyDishclothGroupPatterns/

go to files go to KALS 2012 then down to Lacy Zigs which has the Aug 16 the date on it...that is for the pattern you wrote down. Not all the dishcloths are there I noticed..

It is the same cloth I posted above but mine is side ways...this link has the pattern written in full with a picture of the cloth.

Hugs


----------



## LoriRuth

Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lori, Is the pic you posted the Aug 16th KAL, the Lacy Zig Zag posted here http://monthlydishclothoverflow.blogspot.com/ ? I want to be sure I put your pic on the right pattern in my comp. Thanks, Kim
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which picture does this belong to? directions start with row 43 K6*YO,K2,K2tog, rep from* to last 7 sts, YO,K2, K2tog, K3. Pattern instructions are easy, but don't know what it is supposed to look like. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is labeled as KAL day 5, if that helps you LoriRuth.
Click to expand...

Yes the sideways picture I posted belongs to this pattern...you get the pattern in full with their picture on it if you go to the monthly dishcloth yahoo group site and follow the direction to the links above...I guess you can't open the link to the pdf link I sent so this is the next best way to get it.


----------



## LoriRuth

Angelsmom1 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lori, Is the pic you posted the Aug 16th KAL, the Lacy Zig Zag posted here http://monthlydishclothoverflow.blogspot.com/ ? I want to be sure I put your pic on the right pattern in my comp. Thanks, Kim
> 
> 
> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which picture does this belong to? directions start with row 43 K6*YO,K2,K2tog, rep from* to last 7 sts, YO,K2, K2tog, K3. Pattern instructions are easy, but don't know what it is supposed to look like. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is labeled as KAL day 5, if that helps you LoriRuth.
Click to expand...

Yes same one.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do some research....I deleted the picture I put on 5 minutes ago because it doesn't match the stitch pattern...I wonder if I took pictures of it? I gave so many away already.
> 
> OK it was in the phone but I never sent it to gmail to put in my file...this is it...I have to be better at attaching the photo to the pattern...Sometime there is a delay when they are naming the cloth so by then I am off to something else!
> 
> 
> 
> Kim this is the one we are now doing, is that right?
Click to expand...

Yes, this is the Lacy zigs cloth we are doing for our squares... :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

I understand. Now if I can get away from this computer, I could start on the square.


----------



## hennalady

Well??????? Get going or I wont give you that free head start on me!!!! :XD: :mrgreen: :lol:  ~LOL~


Angelsmom1 said:


> I understand. Now if I can get away from this computer, I could start on the square.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Well??????? Get going or I wont give you that free head start on me!!!! :XD: :mrgreen: :lol:  ~LOL~
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Now if I can get away from this computer, I could start on the square.
Click to expand...

I got 10 long rows done. How many to CO?


----------



## hennalady

Here is a nice tutorial from Liat on how to use your fingers to help you knit. I love her newsletter and she is very nice indeed when we ask sill questions too.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Here is a nice tutorial from Liat on how to use your fingers to help you knit. I love her newsletter and she is very nice indeed when we ask sill questions too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept on watching and like the paracord survival bracelets. Like to try with some smaller medium. Thanks for the link. Using bulky yarn makes picking up dropped sts much easier. Not to easy with smaller yarn.


----------



## hennalady

Happy to find something useful for us all. Ill have to check out the bracelets this weekend...


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a nice tutorial from Liat on how to use your fingers to help you knit. I love her newsletter and she is very nice indeed when we ask silly questions too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept on watching and like the paracord survival bracelets. Like to try with some smaller medium. Thanks for the link. Using bulky yarn makes picking up dropped sts much easier. Not to easy with smaller yarn.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoriRuth

where is the bracelet link you are talking about?


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Happy to find something useful for us all. Ill have to check out the bracelets this weekend...
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a nice tutorial from Liat on how to use your fingers to help you knit. I love her newsletter and she is very nice indeed when we ask silly questions too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept on watching and like the paracord survival bracelets. Like to try with some smaller medium. Thanks for the link. Using bulky yarn makes picking up dropped sts much easier. Not to easy with smaller yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoriRuth, go to the link above here. Watch the video. After the video is done there will be some other videos to watch. Click on any of the links to go to other videos. There was a video listed either on video screen or the bracelet video will be listed along the right side of video screen. Click on the bracelet video. I think it was one to learn hot to make a paracord survival bracelet or possibly beaded bracelets. I've been getting so much info on bracelets of diffrent kinds so I'm not sure which bracelet I found there.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoriRuth

ok thanks


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> ok thanks


LoriRuth, I went back to that link and you have to go thru 3-4 diffrent videos until you come across bracelets and survival paracord bracelets. It's not real obvious. I was just looking at diffrent videos and stumbled on to it.Did find a site called www.paracordist.com that had the paracord bracelets on it.


----------



## LoriRuth

Going to look now


----------



## LoriRuth

Guess it shows differently on the phone will have to wait till I get on the computer


----------



## Angelsmom1

Got my Lacy Pattern Cloth done today. It turned out good. Picture is a bit small.


----------



## samazon

That's very pretty angelsmom :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

It is a 12 row repeat. Mult of 6+1.
I adjusted mine to make it closer to 8" square. I added 2 sts at each end of every row and made the borders, top and bottom, 6 rows.

As written:
Rows1-4: Knit
Pattern:
row 1: (RS) K3, *sl1 K1, PSSO, K2, YO, K2; rep from * to last 4 sts, K4

Row 2: (WS) K3, P31,K3.

Row 3: K3,*Sl1,K1,PSSO, K2,YO,K2;rep from * to last 4 sts, K4

Row 4: K3,P31,K3.

Row 5: K3,* Sl1,K1,PSSO,K2,YO,K2;rep from * to last 4 sts K4.

Row 6: K3, P31,K3

Row 7: K6 *YO,K2,K2tog,K2; rep from * to last 7 sts, YO, K2,K2tog, K3.

Row 8: K3, P31, K3.

Row 9: K6,*YO,K2,K2tog,K2; rep from * to last 7 sts, YO, K2, K2tog, K3.

Row 10: K3, P31, K3.

Row 11: K6, *YO, K2, K2tog, K2; rep from * to last 7 sts, YO, K2, K2tog, K3.

Row 12: K3,P31,K3

Repeat rows 1-12 for pattern until desired length. 3 or 4 repeats.

Knit 4 Rows


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> That's very pretty angelsmom :thumbup:


Thanks samazon, pattern is on next page.


----------



## samazon

Thanks :-D


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Got my Lacy Pattern Cloth done today. It turned out good. Picture is a bit small.


Very pretty!!!! :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Lacy Pattern Cloth done today. It turned out good. Picture is a bit small.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!!!! :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks stranger. Your hard to get hold of today!!! Now on to the crocheted square, if you'd let me know which one it is. I got all my patterns mixed together. dummy me!


----------



## LoriRuth

what pattern was this one???

It is lovely!


----------



## LoriRuth

what is the name of the pattern so I can see if I have done it.


----------



## LoriRuth

is this the zig zag one? so many questions!!!

I am working on the BSJ and got stuck on row 11...so came here for a search


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> what pattern was this one???
> 
> It is lovely!


Hi LoriRuth, it is called Lacy Pattern Cloth. I posted the directions after the picture. you can try finding it at
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/9/9/thumb-1347194388101-2012_08_22_10_...
If that doesn't work you might try searching by name here on KP
Hope that helps. It really is easy to do.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Have another crochet square. I've been busy today. This one is called Striped V-Stitch Dishcloth from Maggiescrochet

8"square
Crochet hook "H"
V-Stitch: (DC, Ch1, DC) in st or sp indicated
Row 1: (RS) Ch 29, dc in 4th chain from hook(skipped ch counts as 1st dc), [ch 1, sk next 3 ch, V-st in next chain] across to last 5 ch, ch 1, sk next 3 ch, dc in last 2 ch. (5 v-sts and 4 dc)

Row 2: Ch 1, sc in 1st 2 dc, [sc in next ch-1 sp, (sc,ch 3, sc) in next V-st]across, ending with sc in next ch-1 sp, sc in last 2 dc.

Row 3: ch 3, (counts as 1st dc now and throughout), turn,dc in next sc, [ch 1, V-st in ch-3 sp]across,ending with ch 1, dc in last 2 sc.

Rows 4-13: rep rows 2 and 3.

Edging:
Rnd 1: Ch 1, (right side facing), evenly sc around,working 3 sc in each corner; join with sl st to 1st sc.

Rnd 2: Ch 3, [dc in next sc]around, working(3dc, ch 1, 3 dc) in each center sc in each center sc of corner 3-sc group; join with sl st to 1st dc. Finish off and weave in ends.


----------



## LoriRuth

you are right...I added the word zig zag so I have an easier way to find it as I knitted this one too, of course you know that as I posted the picture. You did a lovely job.

what a great idea to make them all the same size. so how do you figure that roughly?


----------



## Sasse

YES! Keep me IN STITCHES !


----------



## LoriRuth

the dishcloth pattern that just came out for the monthly dishcloth is really difficult, at least for me!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> you are right...I added the word zig zag so I have an easier way to find it as I knitted this one too, of course you know that as I posted the picture. You did a lovely job.
> 
> what a great idea to make them all the same size. so how do you figure that roughly?


On crochet I use a H hook and I know it's going to be about 32 chs to start with. Or I make a chain and make it a little longer than 8" and it comes out about 8". In knitting If I use US size 6 needles, mine are 9"long, I can closely guess how many sts to cast on so the fabric streaches out to about 8" on my 9" long needles.


----------



## samazon

Really like th v st color too :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Really like th v st color too :thumbup:


It is a brown, teal green and blue varigated yarn. Some one had given it to me. I came across many breaks and knots in the ball. Made it that much more challenging.


----------



## hennalady

I am on the last round of this one and set it aside to make an Elf hat on the loom for donation for Christmas. Very busy work week, sorry to be so out of touch....


Angelsmom1 said:


> Have another crochet square. I've been busy today. This one is called Striped V-Stitch Dishcloth from Maggiescrochet
> 
> 8"square
> Crochet hook "H"
> V-Stitch: (DC, Ch1, DC) in st or sp indicated
> Row 1: (RS) Ch 29, dc in 4th chain from hook(skipped ch counts as 1st dc), [ch 1, sk next 3 ch, V-st in next chain] across to last 5 ch, ch 1, sk next 3 ch, dc in last 2 ch. (5 v-sts and 4 dc)
> 
> Row 2: Ch 1, sc in 1st 2 dc, [sc in next ch-1 sp, (sc,ch 3, sc) in next V-st]across, ending with sc in next ch-1 sp, sc in last 2 dc.
> 
> Row 3: ch 3, (counts as 1st dc now and throughout), turn,dc in next sc, [ch 1, V-st in ch-3 sp]across,ending with ch 1, dc in last 2 sc.
> 
> Rows 4-13: rep rows 2 and 3.
> 
> Edging:
> Rnd 1: Ch 1, (right side facing), evenly sc around,working 3 sc in each corner; join with sl st to 1st sc.
> 
> Rnd 2: Ch 3, [dc in next sc]around, working(3dc, ch 1, 3 dc) in each center sc in each center sc of corner 3-sc group; join with sl st to 1st dc. Finish off and weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I am on the last round of this one and set it aside to make an Elf hat on the loom for donation for Christmas. Very busy work week, sorry to be so out of touch....
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have another crochet square. I've been busy today. This one is called Striped V-Stitch Dishcloth from Maggiescrochet
> 
> 8"square
> Crochet hook "H"
> V-Stitch: (DC, Ch1, DC) in st or sp indicated
> Row 1: (RS) Ch 29, dc in 4th chain from hook(skipped ch counts as 1st dc), [ch 1, sk next 3 ch, V-st in next chain] across to last 5 ch, ch 1, sk next 3 ch, dc in last 2 ch. (5 v-sts and 4 dc)
> 
> Row 2: Ch 1, sc in 1st 2 dc, [sc in next ch-1 sp, (sc,ch 3, sc) in next V-st]across, ending with sc in next ch-1 sp, sc in last 2 dc.
> 
> Row 3: ch 3, (counts as 1st dc now and throughout), turn,dc in next sc, [ch 1, V-st in ch-3 sp]across,ending with ch 1, dc in last 2 sc.
> 
> Rows 4-13: rep rows 2 and 3.
> 
> Edging:
> Rnd 1: Ch 1, (right side facing), evenly sc around,working 3 sc in each corner; join with sl st to 1st sc.
> 
> Rnd 2: Ch 3, [dc in next sc]around, working(3dc, ch 1, 3 dc) in each center sc in each center sc of corner 3-sc group; join with sl st to 1st dc. Finish off and weave in ends.
Click to expand...

Hey hennalady, already posted the Striped V-st cloth pattern along with my square. Just don't want to confuse every one. so now there are 2 of the same stitch everybody.


----------



## LoriRuth

I will have to keep this information..thank you


----------



## MrsB

Here's a fun design, called the Diamond and Moss Pattern, which seems kind of chaotic to me but which may look super in a Fall sweater, or possibly an afghan.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting/Diamond-and-Moss-Knitting-Pattern/ml/1


----------



## LoriRuth

neat. I will try it on a dishcloth first to see how it acts


----------



## MrsB

A dishcloth would be a fun way to try out different patterns. Or, how about an afghan that incorporates many different samples of pattern stitches? That would be a supper gift for a baby or person who needs to likes to watch TV while knitting, staying warm, or volunteer projects.


----------



## Angelsmom1

MrsB said:


> A dishcloth would be a fun way to try out different patterns. Or, how about an afghan that incorporates many different samples of pattern stitches? That would be a supper gift for a baby or person who needs to likes to watch TV while knitting, staying warm, or volunteer projects.


Thanks for the new pattern. It looks like a fun one.


----------



## LoriRuth

Haven't even thought of a afghan yet..but maybe many dishcloths together!


----------



## MrsB

Link those dishcloths together?


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Haven't even thought of a afghan yet..but maybe many dishcloths together!


LoriRuth, Hennalady is going to make a crazy quilt type afghan and crochet the squares together and put a border around it. Both she and I have made some of the squares into wash cloths. Some of the patterns have made nice wash cloths. I'm going to use mine as a throw to put over back of sofa. Hoping cats won't shred it.LOL


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes I have been thinking of that but have to decide if I want the squares to be the same size then how to accomplish this or try to figure out how to put different size squares together!


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Yes I have been thinking of that but have to decide if I want the squares to be the same size then how to accomplish this or try to figure out how to put different size squares together!


I'm trying to make mine as close to 8" square so it will be easier to crochet them together. I don't know exactly how Kim is going to put hers together. Unless she crochets the squares into strips then puts them together that way.


----------



## LoriRuth

she will have to let us know.....so if you chain or co the same amount of inches say your 8 does it work out pretty close. I should be testing a pattern but took a couple hours off to monkey with the computer.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> she will have to let us know.....so if you chain or co the same amount of inches say your 8 does it work out pretty close. I should be testing a pattern but took a couple hours off to monkey with the computer.


Yeah, I'l add 2-4 chs past 8" in crochet. And I'll co a few less than 8" cause I knit loose. Mine are all about 8" give or take a 1/4". and with acrylic or wool yarn, there is some give to the squares, so they don't need to be perfect. I'm also going to crochet mine together I think. Then add a outside border to finish it off.


----------



## LoriRuth

good to know I will bookmark this page so I can come back to it.

THank you


----------



## LoriRuth

I like this stitch....do you think there is a way to make it a flat pattern rather than in the round...we would have to figure out the wrong side row.

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/09/12/1896/


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I like this stitch....do you think there is a way to make it a flat pattern rather than in the round...we would have to figure out the wrong side row.
> 
> http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/09/12/1896/


This is a nice stitch. Hopefully some one will see this and know how to make it into a flat panal. I myself am just learning how to knit and don't have the knowledge or skills to help you. You might want to make this a new topic. Then more people will see your request and maybe some one can help you. Good Luck.


----------



## LoriRuth

Good idea


----------



## samazon

Angelsmom here's a link I found for putting together squares of different sizes. Thought it might help putting together an afghan :-D


----------



## LoriRuth

Samazon, I think you forgot the link... At least I can't see it.


----------



## samazon

Your right   
http://adaiha.blogspot.com/2011/08/granny-square-tutorial-part-5-joining.html


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Angelsmom here's a link I found for putting together squares of different sizes. Thought it might help putting together an afghan :-D


Thanks samazon, but I think you forgot to put in the link. Would like to see that though. I know Kim would like it as she is using all diffrent size blocks. Mine are all pretty close to 8" square, but your link just might be handy. I've picked out the 8" one, but I do have some others that are diffrent. Maybe I could put them around the edges.
Hennalady is going to be busy as she is moving again. So she may not be on here as often as usual.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Have a new square to add. It doesn't have a title but the dish cloth is part of a cloth and towel set. Can be found at http://www.crochetnmore.com/dishcloth.htm
here's the pattern

size G hook
Doesn't say but think it is mult of 4. As written it measures about 10". I did mine as an 8" square by chaining 32.I also used an H hook.
Row 1:ch 40,(dc,ch2,sc) in 4th ch from hook. *sk next 3 chs,(2dc,ch2,sc) in next ch, Rep from * across.

Rows 2-18: ch 2, turn.(dc, ch 2, sc) in next ch-2 sp. (2dc, ch2, sc) in each rem ch-2 sp.

FO, Weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Your right
> http://adaiha.blogspot.com/2011/08/granny-square-tutorial-part-5-joining.html


Thanks, that will help. LOL. It's early.


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Your right
> http://adaiha.blogspot.com/2011/08/granny-square-tutorial-part-5-joining.html


Great tutorial. Going to be really alot of help, even the one about making squares all the same size so they can be joined. Nice find!!


----------



## LoriRuth

Neat....that site had a woven trivet pattern that looked very interesting too

woven circles trivet

http://adaiha.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-woven-circles-trivet.html


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> Neat....that site had a woven trivet pattern that looked very interesting too
> 
> woven circles trivet
> 
> http://adaiha.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-woven-circles-trivet.html


Saw a couple of comments saying this trivet is not that hard. I like it and got the pattern. Might take it one step at a time in between other projects. Looks very challenging to me.


----------



## LoriRuth

guess we will find out


----------



## samazon

Like that round trivet! I have one that's called celtic as soon as I find it back will post :-D


----------



## samazon

Well finally found it :-D 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-knot-squares


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Like that round trivet! I have one that's called celtic as soon as I find it back will post :-D


this one is like one posted earlier, I think was called a Friendship square. It had 4 intertwined rings. I think that one might have been a bit easier. It's posted on here a while back. I like the looks of both of these, but still look pretty difficult to me.


----------



## samazon

Not really you link as you go. I think the one I posted has picture tutorial. Or you could pm me anytime :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Not really you link as you go. I think the one I posted has picture tutorial. Or you could pm me anytime :-D


samazon, I got the tutorial. Haven't taken the time to really study the pattern as I have so many WIP's going right now. But I loke both of them and will prolly make one or the other here soon. It looks like I could do it in stages. Thanks. :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Nice ones ladies. Dont loose sight of this section. We are supposed to share the stitches and directions with photos here, not a bunch of links to go searching through. I do love the Celtic trivet too!!
Thanks Kids


LoriRuth said:


> Neat....that site had a woven trivet pattern that looked very interesting too
> 
> woven circles trivet
> 
> http://adaiha.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-woven-circles-trivet.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth

Are we able to do that without breaking the copy right laws? Sites usually say to post a link and send them to their site.


----------



## hennalady

Each site has its own rules. What I mean is that we are collecting our own book of stitches here. At least try to put a picture with the link for easier reference


----------



## LoriRuth

Ok


----------



## hennalady

LoriRuth said:


> Ok


 :lol: :-D :mrgreen: :thumbup: I hope I dont sound cranky. Having a bad day is all...... I am sorry if I do....


----------



## LoriRuth

You don't.....I am just leary of other peoples web site and copyright laws


----------



## hennalady

When in doubt, just ask! Most are kind even if they say no.


LoriRuth said:


> You don't.....I am just leary of other peoples web site and copyright laws


----------



## Angelsmom1

Henna lady and I got to where we would find a pattern we liked. Either one from another source, a few are our own designs. Then we actually knit or crochet the pattern as a 8" square. Then we would share with you all the picture of our square along with the pattern. If we need to show a link, thenwe'd add it. This was meant to be fun working together and also a great way to challenge our skills. I know My knitting and crocheting has gotten alot better. I love doing these squares with others. This was all a way to learn and have fun at the same time. Thanks ladies.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Henna lady and I got to where we would find a pattern we liked. Either one from another source, a few are our own designs. Then we actually knit or crochet the pattern as a 8" square. Then we would share with you all the picture of our square along with the pattern. If we need to show a link, thenwe'd add it. This was meant to be fun working together and also a great way to challenge our skills. I know My knitting and crocheting has gotten alot better. I love doing these squares with others. This was all a way to learn and have fun at the same time. Thanks ladies.


I couldn't agree more! We have both challenged ourselves to new levels we never thought we could achieve in such a short time. I believe sharing the stitch together helps us learn and try something we may not have tried alone. I know after stitching for 40+ years I have learned more in the past year than in all the other years. New goals and new friends make learning easier and a lot more fun. Hugggsss, Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

:lol: :-D  :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Took a little break to do some other projects, but have a new square that I just finished today.

V-Stitch Dish Cloth

Special Stitch: V-StitchDc, ch 1, dc) in st or sp indicates.
Size is about 8" square. Use a US size H hook

Row 1: (RS), Ch 29, dc in 4th ch from hook, (Skipped ch count as 1st dc), [ch 1, sk next 3 ch, v-st in next ch] across to last 5 ch, ch 1, skip next 3 ch, dc in last 2 ch. (5 V-st, and 4 dc)

Row 2 : ch 1, turn,sc in 1st 2 dc, [sc in next ch-1 sp, (sc ch- 3, sc) in next v-st]across ending with sc in next ch-1 sp, sc in last 2 dc.

Row 3: ch 3 (counts as 1st dc and throught), turn,dc in next sc,[ch 1, v-st in ch 3- sp]across, ending with ch 1 ; dc in last 2 sc.

Rows 4-13: Rep rows 2-3.

Edging
Rnd 1: Ch 1, (Right side facing) evenly sc around, working 3 sc of corner; Join with sl st to first sc.

Rnd 2: Ch 3,[dc in next sc] around, working (3 dc, ch 1, 3 dc)in ea center sc of corner 3-sc group; join with a sl st to 1st dc. FO and weave in ends.


----------



## hennalady

Nicely done Miss Jackie!


Angelsmom1 said:


> Took a little break to do some other projects, but have a new square that I just finished today.
> 
> V-Stitch Dish Cloth
> 
> Special Stitch: V-StitchDc, ch 1, dc) in st or sp indicates.
> Size is about 8" square. Use a US size H hook
> 
> Row 1: (RS), Ch 29, dc in 4th ch from hook, (Skipped ch count as 1st dc), [ch 1, sk next 3 ch, v-st in next ch] across to last 5 ch, ch 1, skip next 3 ch, dc in last 2 ch. (5 V-st, and 4 dc)
> 
> Row 2 : ch 1, turn,sc in 1st 2 dc, [sc in next ch-1 sp, (sc ch- 3, sc) in next v-st]across ending with sc in next ch-1 sp, sc in last 2 dc.
> 
> Row 3: ch 3 (counts as 1st dc and throught), turn,dc in next sc,[ch 1, v-st in ch 3- sp]across, ending with ch 1 ; dc in last 2 sc.
> 
> Rows 4-13: Rep rows 2-3.
> 
> Edging
> Rnd 1: Ch 1, (Right side facing) evenly sc around, working 3 sc of corner; Join with sl st to first sc.
> 
> Rnd 2: Ch 3,[dc in next sc] around, working (3 dc, ch 1, 3 dc)in ea center sc of corner 3-sc group; join with a sl st to 1st dc. FO and weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Thank you hennalady, your turn.


----------



## samazon

Pretty square like the stitch :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Pretty square like the stitch :thumbup:


Thanks samazon. already working on my next one. Kim's trying to keep up.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty square like the stitch :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks samazon. already working on my next one. Kim's trying to keep up.
Click to expand...

And not doing too bad! LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

Newest Stitch. Had it done on Friday, but when I tried to put pic on puter, it got lost in cyberspace. So I sent it again and here it is.

Keyhole Ripple Stitch
Mult of 10 + 3
I used an H hook and chained 33 for an 8" square

Prep Row: 1 DC in 4th ch from hook,1 DC in ea of next 3 chs,*skip 2 chs, 1DC in each of next 4 chs, Ch 2, 1 DC in ea of next of 4 chs, rep from * across to last 6 chs, sk next 2 chs, 1DC in ea of next 2 chs, 2 DC in next ch, 1 DC in last ch, Turn.

Row 1:Ch 3, (counts as 1st DC) Sk 1 dc, 2 dc in next dc, 1dc in each of next 2 dc;*Sk next 2 dc, 1 dc in each of next 3 dc, [1dc, ch 2, 1 dc] in next ch - 2 sp, 1 dc in ea of next 3 dc, rep from * to last 6 dc, sk 2 dc, 1 dc in each of next 2 dc, 2 dc in next dc, 1 dc in top of tch, turn

Rep row 1 until desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> Newest Stitch. Had it done on Friday, but when I tried to put pic on puter, it got lost in cyberspace. So I sent it again and here it is.
> 
> Keyhole Ripple Stitch
> Mult of 10 + 3
> I used an H hook and chained 33 for an 8" square
> 
> Prep Row: 1 DC in 4th ch from hook,1 DC in ea of next 3 chs,*skip 2 chs, 1DC in each of next 4 chs, Ch 2, 1 DC in ea of next of 4 chs, rep from * across to last 6 chs, sk next 2 chs, 1DC in ea of next 2 chs, 2 DC in next ch, 1 DC in last ch, Turn.
> 
> Row 1:Ch 3, (counts as 1st DC) Sk 1 dc, 2 dc in next dc, 1dc in each of next 2 dc;*Sk next 2 dc, 1 dc in each of next 3 dc, [1dc, ch 2, 1 dc] in next ch - 2 sp, 1 dc in ea of next 3 dc, rep from * to last 6 dc, sk 2 dc, 1 dc in each of next 2 dc, 2 dc in next dc, 1 dc in top of tch, turn
> 
> Rep row 1 until desired length.


I did this one in a camoflage yarn so it didn't come out too good on photo. Looks better in person.


----------



## samazon

I like ripple stitches :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I like ripple stitches :-D :thumbup:


I always had trouble keeping the sides straight. But the insructions here helped alot. It has a video with it on www.
newstitchaday.com. They have alot of good patterns and give a videwo with it.
I love the ripple/chevron patterns myself. Wan't wo make an afghan just for me.LOL


----------



## LoriRuth

I will have to check it out. Thank you


----------



## Angelsmom1

you are so welcome.



LoriRuth said:


> I will have to check it out. Thank you


 :-D


----------



## jin jin

This is a great site! Thanks


----------



## samazon

Yes I want to make something for me too after all the christmas goodies are done, maybe an afghan :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yes I want to make something for me too after all the christmas goodies are done, maybe an afghan :-D


I've been wanting to make a shawl for myself. I have the pattern and all the yarn in a tote bag, all ready to start, but never get to it. I was panicking about Christmas presents and after brain storming with Hennalady, I have made enough things over the past year that I only need to make a couple more small gifts. Scarves and wash cloths. So every one on my list gets a home made gift this year. I'm even making a scarf for mtself from yarn I got in last swap. Sounds like a good christmas is going to happen. And hopefully next year I'll have a great neice or nephew to knit for.


----------



## samazon

That's great for you! We should always take the time to enjoy making something for ourselves. Although rarely do :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

me too. I've busy with charity work and now I'm making christmas gifts. It never ends....



samazon said:


> That's great for you! We should always take the time to enjoy making something for ourselves. Although rarely do :-D


----------



## hennalady

Me too! im still here kids, just busy looking for work so keep the stitches coming! Hugggsss, Kim


Angelsmom1 said:


> me too. I've busy with charity work and now I'm making christmas gifts. It never ends....
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great for you! We should always take the time to enjoy making something for ourselves. Although rarely do :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Me too! im still here kids, just busy looking for work so keep the stitches coming! Hugggsss, Kim
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me too. I've busy with charity work and now I'm making christmas gifts. It never ends....
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great for you! We should always take the time to enjoy making something for ourselves. Although rarely do :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm going to be putting a new one up here soon. Both Kim and I will be working it. Keep everyone posted.


----------



## samazon

Will look forward to it and hugs to you too Kim :-D :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Will look forward to it and hugs to you too Kim :-D :-D


Thanks samazon


----------



## Angelsmom1

Newest one is
The Crochet Mariella Lace Stitch
Mult of 4
Prep row: [2tr,ch2,1dc] in 6th ch from hook,*sk next 3 chs,[2tr,ch2,1dc]in next ch, rep from* across to last 2 ch, sk next ch, 1 tr in last ch, turn.

Row 1: Ch 3(counts as 1st dc) *[2tr, ch2, 1dc] in next ch-2 sp; rep from * across, 1 tr in top of tch, turn.

rep row 1 until desired length.


----------



## hennalady

My Mariella Lace Stitch will be done tonight too! YAY!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> My Mariella Lace Stitch will be done tonight too! YAY!!!


we are getting faster and better too. This system works!!!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mariella Lace Stitch will be done tonight too! YAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we are getting faster and better too. This system works!!!
Click to expand...

Yes it doeas!!!~


----------



## samazon

Pretty stitch :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Pretty stitch :thumbup:


you need to join in with us. Its a great way to learn new skills and have fun doing it.We'd be glad to send you patterns or links nto patterns.


----------



## samazon

Thanks I'd love to but right now am putting finishing touches on 2 christmas afghans. Still have to put one more border on that *%##* aran afghan I've been on and off with all summer :lol: Will join in soon though, thanks :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Thanks I'd love to but right now am putting finishing touches on 2 christmas afghans. Still have to put one more border on that *%##* aran afghan I've been on and off with all summer :lol: Will join in soon though, thanks :-D


I know what you mean.I have a blanket from last fall that just needs a border. And I'm making a few towel/washcloth sets. Almost done with those. I still have 2 more scarves to start and 1 to finish. But when I get bored with them, I'll do a square. It's a nice little break. I only need 3 more squares to finish up a couch throw. Then I can move on to another "big" project. Lots of us crafters are busy with gifts right now. But I'm sure we will get them done. Happy stitching!


----------



## LoriRuth

I have drifted away from the dishcloths or squares right now. I am trying to finish up some requested and 2 baby gift projects then I will not promise anybody anything after that! If I make something fine but not on a schedule anymore! To much pressure.


----------



## Angelsmom1

LoriRuth said:


> I have drifted away from the dishcloths or squares right now. I am trying to finish up some requested and 2 baby gift projects then I will not promise anybody anything after that! If I make something fine but not on a schedule anymore! To much pressure.


I know, just not enough hours in a day. Too many projects and not enough time. LOL


----------



## LoriRuth

Yes!


----------



## samazon

Tis' the season :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Tis' the season :-D :thumbup:


so glad I had made some items throughtout the year. I couldn't imagine doing it all between now and mid december.I am going to make it work this year. And I got to make some things for swaps.


----------



## Angelsmom1

My first attempt at lace knitting with large needles. "Simple Lace Scarf"
Mult of 2, US size 10 needles

Rows 1-4: Knit entire row

row 5: K2, *yo,k2tog; repeat from * to last 2 sts, k2.

Row 6: Knit entire row

Row 7: K2,*k2tog, yo; repeat from * to last 2 sts, k2.

Row8: Knit entire row.

Row 9: k2, * yo, k2tog; repeat from * to last 2 sts, k2.

Row 10: Knit entire row.

repeat garter st border and lace section,
Repeat row 1-10 until desired length.


----------



## hennalady

Ill try to get a pic of mine when I finish. I really love this stitch a lot and plan to use it again for a scarf as well.... Maybe a shawl????


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ill try to get a pic of mine when I finish. I really love this stitch a lot and plan to use it again for a scarf as well.... Maybe a shawl????


I did mine on size 10 needles and it is very loosy goosy. Would try again with maybe an 8. Nice stitch.


----------



## samazon

Yes I started early this year too (first time :lol: ). That is a nice stitch, Kim's right maybe a shawl would be nice :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ill try to get a pic of mine when I finish. I really love this stitch a lot and plan to use it again for a scarf as well.... Maybe a shawl????


good idea, it knits up quickly. You could make yourself one for christmas and have it done in time!!! Looking foward to seeing how yours turned out.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to get a pic of mine when I finish. I really love this stitch a lot and plan to use it again for a scarf as well.... Maybe a shawl????
> 
> 
> 
> good idea, it knits up quickly. You could make yourself one for christmas and have it done in time!!! Looking foward to seeing how yours turned out.
Click to expand...

Here are my 2 missing squares  Booboos and all on the Crochet Mariella Lace Stitch


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to get a pic of mine when I finish. I really love this stitch a lot and plan to use it again for a scarf as well.... Maybe a shawl????
> 
> 
> 
> good idea, it knits up quickly. You could make yourself one for christmas and have it done in time!!! Looking foward to seeing how yours turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are my 2 missing squares  Booboos and all on the Crochet Mariella Lace Stitch
Click to expand...

They look good to me.


----------



## samazon

Yes I think they look good too, why are we the hardest on ourselves :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yes I think they look good too, why are we the hardest on ourselves :lol:


I agree totally. I bet a non knitter would ever know there is a boo boo. And even knitters may have trouble finding boo boos. We are our worst critics.


----------



## LoriRuth

and there are always to kind of hide them later!


----------



## hennalady

Thanks kids!


----------



## hennalady

Foundation single crochet tutorial
"Foundation stitches replace the traditional foundation chain plus the first row of stitches". The traditional method creates a tight row. This method creates stretchier row that is more sized like regular rows. It's also useful when you don't know how many stitches you need to "cast on" for your project. 
http://snuffykin.livejournal.com/43642.html


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Foundation single crochet tutorial
> "Foundation stitches replace the traditional foundation chain plus the first row of stitches". The traditional method creates a tight row. This method creates stretchier row that is more sized like regular rows. It's also useful when you don't know how many stitches you need to "cast on" for your project.
> http://snuffykin.livejournal.com/43642.html


I've never used the scfoundation row, but have the istructions and want to give it a try some time. Could be a real time saver, and like you said it would help with figuring how many chs to start with.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foundation single crochet tutorial
> "Foundation stitches replace the traditional foundation chain plus the first row of stitches". The traditional method creates a tight row. This method creates stretchier row that is more sized like regular rows. It's also useful when you don't know how many stitches you need to "cast on" for your project.
> http://snuffykin.livejournal.com/43642.html
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used the scfoundation row, but have the istructions and want to give it a try some time. Could be a real time saver, and like you said it would help with figuring how many chs to start with.
Click to expand...

Yes Mam!! And the patterns I have looked at today call for over 200 Chains!! Im going with this instead if I do the Lace Blanket for sure  :idea:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Meanwhile... I got 2 new squares.
First is the Waterfall knit Stitch

CO in Multiples of 6 + 3
Row 13, *k3,yo,p3; repeat from * to end
Row 2: k3,*p4,k3;repeat from * to end
Row 33,*k1, K2tog,yo,k1,p3; repeat from * to end
Row 4:k3,*p2,P2tog,k3,;repeat from * to end
Row 53,*k1,yo,K2tog,p3,; repeat from * to end
Row 6:k3,*p3,k3; repeat from * to end.

Repeat rows 1-6 until desired length


----------



## Angelsmom1

2nd square I recently finished.
Wide Double Crochet

this is made just like the Double Crochet. The only diffrence is you insert hook into space between Vertical Posts instead of into loops.


----------



## Buttons

What happened to the knitting stitches? Its all crochet.


----------



## Angelsmom1

buttons said:


> What happened to the knitting stitches? Its all crochet.


Waterfall is knit.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to get a pic of mine when I finish. I really love this stitch a lot and plan to use it again for a scarf as well.... Maybe a shawl????
> 
> 
> 
> good idea, it knits up quickly. You could make yourself one for christmas and have it done in time!!! Looking foward to seeing how yours turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are my 2 missing squares  Booboos and all on the Crochet Mariella Lace Stitch
Click to expand...

Here are 2 more knit sts.Go back a page.


----------



## hennalady

buttons said:


> What happened to the knitting stitches? Its all crochet.


Garland stitch:
Multiple of 7
Row 1(WS): P
Rows 2-5: K
Row 6: *K1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k1; rep from *
Row 7: *P2tog tbl, yo p3, yo, p2tog; rep from *
Row 8: K1, yo, k2tog, yo, sl1, k2tog, psso, yo, k1; rep from *
Row 9: P1, yo, p2tog, p1, p2tog tbl, yo, p1; rep from *
Row 10: K2, yo, sl1, k2tog, psso, yo, k2; rep from *
Rows 11-14: K
You may want to see p2tog tbl for help.
A selvedge stitch on each end is necessary for this pattern stitch.
Free Pattern Featuring This Stitch http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/swebedjacket.htm


----------



## hennalady

How to Knit the Eyelet Stitch
Found on New Stitch A day
Skill: Easy
Cast On: Multiples of 3 + 2
TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Knit Two Together  k2tog
Yarn Over  yo
Pattern Instructions:
Row 1 (RS): Knit
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: K2, *yo, k2tog, k1; rep from * to end
Row 4: Purl
Repeat these 4 rows until you have reached your desired length.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-eyelet-stitch/


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the knitting stitches? Its all crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> Garland stitch:
> Multiple of 7
> Row 1(WS): P
> Rows 2-5: K
> Row 6: *K1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k1; rep from *
> Row 7: *P2tog tbl, yo p3, yo, p2tog; rep from *
> Row 8: K1, yo, k2tog, yo, sl1, k2tog, psso, yo, k1; rep from *
> Row 9: P1, yo, p2tog, p1, p2tog tbl, yo, p1; rep from *
> Row 10: K2, yo, sl1, k2tog, psso, yo, k2; rep from *
> Rows 11-14: K
> You may want to see p2tog tbl for help.
> A selvedge stitch on each end is necessary for this pattern stitch.
> Free Pattern Featuring This Stitch http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/swebedjacket.htm
Click to expand...

Did u get this one done too?


----------



## hennalady

Not yet, I have been making Headgear!! LOL>


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Not yet, I have been making Headgear!! LOL>


I'm still on handtowel and holder. Brown blankst done. Had to break for dinner, then back at it. Plus I got all tomorrow to work with yarn too.


----------



## Buttons

Thank-you so very much. I do like the crochet ones as well. It seems that you all do more crocheting than knitting. I can do both, but prefer to knit. I print them out and save them in a folder, so when i knit dishcloth, I always have different patterns to do.


----------



## Buttons

I downloaded google chrome and now when I highlite it to print it won't let me. Does any one know to to print it out? I need help lol.


----------



## Angelsmom1

buttons said:


> Thank-you so very much. I do like the crochet ones as well. It seems that you all do more crocheting than knitting. I can do both, but prefer to knit. I print them out and save them in a folder, so when i knit dishcloth, I always have different patterns to do.


hennalady and I are both better at crochet than knitting, But thru this excersize we are both learning more about knitting. So if it looks like we favor crochet, then that is why. If you go back thru this thread, you'll find other knit patterns that others have listed here. Feel free to do a square of your choice and add it to the lot. Then others can use yours as we want to share with others. Happy Stitchin'!


----------



## hennalady

buttons said:


> I downloaded google chrome and now when I highlite it to print it won't let me. Does any one know to to print it out? I need help lol.


I usually put into a word document to print or save.


----------



## Buttons

Thank you Angelsmom1 and Hennalady. I appreciate the help. I have everyone you all put in here except the last few. I had internet explorer and said it had to be updated or I wouldn't be able to use it. My husbands friend downloaded google chrome. Its got a lot of good things about it but then it has its bad points. I like internet explorer because I could do everything with it. I have all my patterns organized on an usb stick. so I don't lose my patterns.


----------



## hennalady

buttons said:


> Thank you Angelsmom1 and Hennalady. I appreciate the help. I have everyone you all put in here except the last few. I had internet explorer and said it had to be updated or I wouldn't be able to use it. My husbands friend downloaded google chrome. Its got a lot of good things about it but then it has its bad points. I like internet explorer because I could do everything with it. I have all my patterns organized on an usb stick. so I don't lose my patterns.


I use Safari Browser myself most of the time. Your IE can be updated free though if it needs to be, so dont feel you have to use Chrome.... Just so you know. Have a great Sunday!! :wink:


----------



## Angelsmom1

buttons said:


> Thank you Angelsmom1 and Hennalady. I appreciate the help. I have everyone you all put in here except the last few. I had internet explorer and said it had to be updated or I wouldn't be able to use it. My husbands friend downloaded google chrome. Its got a lot of good things about it but then it has its bad points. I like internet explorer because I could do everything with it. I have all my patterns organized on an usb stick. so I don't lose my patterns.


I have IE and just update as needed as it is free. In fact mine is set up to download any newer versions automatically during the night after I go to shut off the computer for the night. I occasionally get IE errors, but it's not so bad that I would change. I'd like to put all my medical info on 1 stick and all my patterns and photos on another. Just haven't figured out how to do that just yet. Hennalady is pretty good at those kinds of things. Glad your enjoying our patterns we have listed. We are learning more this way, rather than trying to do it on our own.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Angelsmom1 and Hennalady. I appreciate the help. I have everyone you all put in here except the last few. I had internet explorer and said it had to be updated or I wouldn't be able to use it. My husbands friend downloaded google chrome. Its got a lot of good things about it but then it has its bad points. I like internet explorer because I could do everything with it. I have all my patterns organized on an usb stick. so I don't lose my patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> I have IE and just update as needed as it is free. In fact mine is set up to download any newer versions automatically during the night after I go to shut off the computer for the night. I occasionally get IE errors, but it's not so bad that I would change. I'd like to put all my medical info on 1 stick and all my patterns and photos on another. Just haven't figured out how to do that just yet. Hennalady is pretty good at those kinds of things. Glad your enjoying our patterns we have listed. We are learning more this way, rather than trying to do it on our own.
Click to expand...

Just plug your stick in and cut and paste the patterns (or medical info etc) you want onto the stick.
Easy Peasy


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Angelsmom1 and Hennalady. I appreciate the help. I have everyone you all put in here except the last few. I had internet explorer and said it had to be updated or I wouldn't be able to use it. My husbands friend downloaded google chrome. Its got a lot of good things about it but then it has its bad points. I like internet explorer because I could do everything with it. I have all my patterns organized on an usb stick. so I don't lose my patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> I have IE and just update as needed as it is free. In fact mine is set up to download any newer versions automatically during the night after I go to shut off the computer for the night. I occasionally get IE errors, but it's not so bad that I would change. I'd like to put all my medical info on 1 stick and all my patterns and photos on another. Just haven't figured out how to do that just yet. Hennalady is pretty good at those kinds of things. Glad your enjoying our patterns we have listed. We are learning more this way, rather than trying to do it on our own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just plug your stick in and cut and paste the patterns (or medical info etc) you want onto the stick.
> Easy Peasy
Click to expand...

easy for you to say. when it comes to this thing, nothing is easy. LOL. I'll scream for help when I get there. in the mean time, I'm going back to yarn.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Been busy doing christmas stuff and some other new things.But I have a couple new squares. 2 are already on this list here, so I'll just add the new one.

From book Super Stitches Crochet page72 Titled Solid 4.
Ch odd number
Row 1: Esc in 5th ch from hook, *ch 1, sk 1 ch, 1Esc in next chain, rep from *, turn.
row2; Ch 3, sk (1Esc, 1 ch), *1 Esc in next Esc inserting hook to right of single vertical thread, ch 1, sk 1 ch, rep from *, 1 Esc in 3rd ch of tch, turn.
Row 3; Ch 3, sk ( 1Esc, 1 ch), *1 Esc in next Esc inserting hook to right of single vertical thread, ch 1, sk 1 ch, rep from *, 1 Esc in 2nd ch of tch.
Rep row 3 til desired length.


----------



## Buttons

Angelsmom1, what does ESC mean? It sounds like a nice stitch of pattern.


----------



## Angelsmom1

buttons said:


> Angelsmom1, what does ESC mean? It sounds like a nice stitch of pattern.


Sorry, should have added this on. Esc is extended single crochet.
1- make the number of chain sts required. Insert hook into the 3rd ch from the hook.
2- YO, and pull up a loop. There should be 2 loops left on hook.
3- Yo and draw yarn through one loop. There should be again 2 loops left on hook.
4- Yo and draw yarn thru both loops on hook. That should leave one loop on hook.

that's it.


----------



## Angelsmom1

My Newest Square Called Side Bar Stitch from NewStitchADay.com

Foundation Chain is multiples of 2 + 1

Foundation Row: 1 sc in 2 nd ch from hook, 1 sc in each ch across row, turn.

Row 1: Ch 1, (counts as first sc) sk 1st st, 1 sc in each ch across, turn.

Row 2: Ch3 ( counts as first dc), skip first st, *1dc next st, 1 dc around the post of the just made, skip 1 st; rep from *, 1 dc in top of tch, turn.

Repaet rows 1 & 2 until you have reached your desired length.


----------



## donmaur

would be great if you made this a category


----------



## Angelsmom1

donmaur said:


> would be great if you made this a category


we started out great, but interest has slowed. Have to see what hennalady thinks. She's busy moving right now though.


----------



## starrz-delight

http://www.stumblingoverchaos.com/archives/446

Woven Basket Stitch


----------



## Angelsmom1

rtk1219, Nice stitch and nice scarf. Is thye pattern something you could easily place with your pictures or post on the site ? Were trying to keep these all together. Appreciate the link though if that is all you have. Thanks for hjoining in. I just did a square and forgot to post. Already mailed it as it was for charity work. OOOOOPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!
:roll:


----------



## starrz-delight

You need to cast on an even number of stitches using the long-tailed cast on. I cast on 46 for this cloth, and it turned out a bit small  I would probably try 56 or 60 stitches next time. (My lovely assistant Chaos indicates the cloth of which I speak. The other one was knitted when I was trying to sort out the Bamboozelle confusion.)

Hmph. This cloth is clean. It has no intriguing smells. Whats the point of this if I cant have a snack?! -Chaos

Row 1 (wrong side): P1, *purl the second stitch on the needle, purl the first stitch on the needle, slide both stitches off the needle*, P1

Row 2 (right side): *pass the right-hand needle behind the first stitch to knit the second stitch on the needle, knit the first stitch in the usual way, slip both stitches off the needle* (On Row 2, make sure you get both stitches off the needle! I had trouble with that if I wasnt paying close attention.)

Knit until you like the size, then bind off. Im still experimenting with bind offs. Whatever you do, dont bind off in pattern! Youll end up with a very wide bind off row. Trust me on that one.

As written, your cloth is going to curl a little bit. I couldnt figure out an edge treatment that really went with this stitch pattern, so I decided to live with the curling. Hey, no dishcloth curls when its being used, right?


----------



## Angelsmom1

Great, thanks for adding the pattern. Plus tips from your own experience. Now if some one wants to use this pattern, they will know what to expect. I usually add 4 stitches to each edge or I'll add a crochet border to help fight that curl. Your scarf didn't look like it curled. Thanks for joining in and hope to see more stitch patterns from you!! :lol:


----------



## starrz-delight

I added a seed stitch border 3sts on each side


----------



## Angelsmom1

rtk1219 said:


> I added a seed stitch border 3sts on each side


No wonder it looked so good.!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

rtk1219 that's a pretty stitch. Will have to try that one after the holidays, thanks :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

I have been back making squares, but they are just random stitch patterns that I make up as I go along. These squares are just for my charity work. I'm still making things, just nothing worth putting them on here. I am working on a knit square that I will post when I get it done. It is called Cats Tracks.


----------



## samazon

That sounds interesting, anything with kitties lol :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> That sounds interesting, anything with kitties lol :lol:


It's going to be cute. Fabric with holes in shape of paw prints. Been busy with the Kim thing and not getting any stitching done right now.


----------



## samazon

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Latest crochet squares. 1st is an Alternating Double Crochet
Ch an even number
Row 1: DC in 4th ch from hook. 1DC in ea ch, turn.
Row 2: Ch3, skip 1st DC, *1DC in back loop of next DC, 1DC in front loop of next DC, rep from *, 1 DC in 3rd ch of tch, turn.
Repeat row 2 till desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

2nd crochet square in 2 days. Fan stitch number 1.
Mult 6 + 1
Row 1: Work 2 dc in 4th ch from hook, sk 2 chs, 1 sc in next ch, * sk 2 ch, 4 dc in next ch, sk 2 ch, 1 sc in next ch, rep from *, turn.
Row 2: Ch 3, 2 dc in 1st sc, * 1 sc between 2nd and 3rd dc of group ( center sp of 4 dc ), sk 2 dc, 4dc in next sc, sk 2 dc, rep from *, 1 sc in sp between last dc and tch, Turn.
Repeat row 2 until desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Sending these crochet squares into my charity group. Now back to my knitting of Cat Tracks. I'm just so much faster at crochet. Need to practice more knitting to build up speed.
Talked to hennaladykim, she says hello and thanks to those who are helping her in her most recent move. She is still looking for another room to rent. The current one is not working out at all. But she is okay, just unhappy.


----------



## samazon

The fan stitch is pretty :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> The fan stitch is pretty :-D


This Fan st would make a good dishcloth or even a warm shawl/scarf. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mama879

How about the knot stitch.
This came to me today in a e-mail. From a new stitch a day. I love this as much as I like the knit the stitch below. This looks like fun.

TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:

Knit  k
Purl  p
purl 2 together
Skill: Easy
Cast On: Multiples of 2 + 1
Pattern Instructions

Row 1

(right side) knit
Row 2

k1, *p2tog without slipping sts off needle, then k tog the same sts; rep from *to end.
Row 3

knit
Row 4

*p2tog without slipping sts off needle, then k tog the same 2sts; rep from * to last st, k1.

Repeat these 4 rows until you have reached your desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

mama879 said:


> How about the knot stitch.
> This came to me today in a e-mail. From a new stitch a day. I love this as much as I like the knit the stitch below. This looks like fun.
> 
> TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
> 
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> purl 2 together
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 2 + 1
> Pattern Instructions
> 
> Row 1
> 
> (right side) knit
> Row 2
> 
> k1, *p2tog without slipping sts off needle, then k tog the same sts; rep from *to end.
> Row 3
> 
> knit
> Row 4
> 
> *p2tog without slipping sts off needle, then k tog the same 2sts; rep from * to last st, k1.
> 
> Repeat these 4 rows until you have reached your desired length.


I got this one too. It's on my to-do soon list. I'm making squares for blankets and this would make a nice warm square. Plus it will give alot of practice on doing knit/purl tog stitches. If you make it, please post a picture here for all to see. I like the looks of it too.


----------



## samazon

That has really pretty texture, like it :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> That has really pretty texture, like it :-D


I am so slow at knitting or I'd whip it up and post it soon. I already have one project on needles right now. I have to have almost complete silence so I don't lose count. I'm faster then I used to be, and I am trying harder patterns, but I am just so slowwwww.


----------



## hennalady

I AM ALIVE KIDS!! That is what I have to share....  ok, so here is what Miss Jacki and I are going to attempt next:
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-lacy-lattice-stitch/
Skill: Intermediate
Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 1

TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
Knit  k
Purl  p
Knit Two Together  k2tog
Purl Two Together  p2tog
Purl Three Together  p3tog
Yarn Over  yo
Yarn Forward Round Needle  yfrn
Yarn Over Needle  yon
Slip Stitch  sl
Pass Slip Stitch Over  psso

Row 1 (RS): K1, *yfrn, p1, p3tog, p1, yon, k1; rep from * to end

Row 2: Purl

Row 3: K2, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, *k3, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, k2

Row 4: Purl

Row 5: P2tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1, *p3tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2tog

Row 6: Purl

Row 7: K2tog, yo, k3, yo, *sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k3, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1, k1, psso

Row 8: Purl

Repeat these 8 rows until you have reached your desired length.


----------



## hennalady

Very pretty indeed!!


rtk1219 said:


> http://www.stumblingoverchaos.com/archives/446
> 
> Woven Basket Stitch


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mama879

hennalady said:


> I AM ALIVE KIDS!! That is what I have to share....  ok, so here is what Miss Jacki and I are going to attempt next:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-lacy-lattice-stitch/
> Skill: Intermediate
> Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 1
> 
> TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Knit Two Together  k2tog
> Purl Two Together  p2tog
> Purl Three Together  p3tog
> Yarn Over  yo
> Yarn Forward Round Needle  yfrn
> Yarn Over Needle  yon
> Slip Stitch  sl
> Pass Slip Stitch Over  psso
> 
> Row 1 (RS): K1, *yfrn, p1, p3tog, p1, yon, k1; rep from * to end
> 
> Row 2: Purl
> 
> Row 3: K2, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, *k3, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, k2
> 
> Row 4: Purl
> 
> Row 5: P2tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1, *p3tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2tog
> 
> Row 6: Purl
> 
> Row 7: K2tog, yo, k3, yo, *sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k3, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1, k1, psso
> 
> Row 8: Purl
> 
> Repeat these 8 rows until you have reached your desired length.


I love this to. Have so many I would love to do. Just not enough days or hours in a day


----------



## hennalady

mama879 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ALIVE KIDS!! That is what I have to share....  ok, so here is what Miss Jacki and I are going to attempt next:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-lacy-lattice-stitch/
> Skill: Intermediate
> Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 1
> 
> TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Knit Two Together  k2tog
> Purl Two Together  p2tog
> Purl Three Together  p3tog
> Yarn Over  yo
> Yarn Forward Round Needle  yfrn
> Yarn Over Needle  yon
> Slip Stitch  sl
> Pass Slip Stitch Over  psso
> 
> Row 1 (RS): K1, *yfrn, p1, p3tog, p1, yon, k1; rep from * to end
> 
> Row 2: Purl
> 
> Row 3: K2, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, *k3, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, k2
> 
> Row 4: Purl
> 
> Row 5: P2tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1, *p3tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2tog
> 
> Row 6: Purl
> 
> Row 7: K2tog, yo, k3, yo, *sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k3, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1, k1, psso
> 
> Row 8: Purl
> 
> Repeat these 8 rows until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this to. Have so many I would love to do. Just not enough days or hours in a day
Click to expand...

Precisely why we are doing squares to make a blanket with them all!! LOL Enjoy!! You could do wash cloths with some of them too


----------



## Angelsmom1

mama879 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ALIVE KIDS!! That is what I have to share....  ok, so here is what Miss Jacki and I are going to attempt next:
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-lacy-lattice-stitch/
> Skill: Intermediate
> Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 1
> 
> TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> Knit Two Together  k2tog
> Purl Two Together  p2tog
> Purl Three Together  p3tog
> Yarn Over  yo
> Yarn Forward Round Needle  yfrn
> Yarn Over Needle  yon
> Slip Stitch  sl
> Pass Slip Stitch Over  psso
> 
> Row 1 (RS): K1, *yfrn, p1, p3tog, p1, yon, k1; rep from * to end
> 
> Row 2: Purl
> 
> Row 3: K2, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, *k3, yo, sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, k2
> 
> Row 4: Purl
> 
> Row 5: P2tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1, *p3tog, p1, yon, k1, yfrn, p1; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2tog
> 
> Row 6: Purl
> 
> Row 7: K2tog, yo, k3, yo, *sl 1, k2tog, psso, yo, k3, yo; rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1, k1, psso
> 
> Row 8: Purl
> 
> Repeat these 8 rows until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this to. Have so many I would love to do. Just not enough days or hours in a day
Click to expand...

This one is a bear. Good luck to us beginners and looking foward to seeing you experienced knitters do this one. Too many wraps and front and back wraps for me.


----------



## Angelsmom1

mama879 said:


> How about the knot stitch.
> This came to me today in a e-mail. From a new stitch a day. I love this as much as I like the knit the stitch below. This looks like fun.
> 
> TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
> 
> Knit  k
> Purl  p
> purl 2 together
> Skill: Easy
> Cast On: Multiples of 2 + 1
> Pattern Instructions
> 
> Row 1
> 
> (right side) knit
> Row 2
> 
> k1, *p2tog without slipping sts off needle, then k tog the same sts; rep from *to end.
> Row 3
> 
> knit
> Row 4
> 
> *p2tog without slipping sts off needle, then k tog the same 2sts; rep from * to last st, k1.
> 
> Repeat these 4 rows until you have reached your desired length.


Mamahen I have tried this. No matter how loose I cast on, My 2nd stitch of the P2tog is so tight I can't get the needle through. Since I'm still new at this I thought, maybe you had some wisdom to share with me. Jackir


----------



## samazon

Glad to see you back Kim :-D And as far as knitting I do ok but am slow too. crocheting is much faster for me also. Took almost all summer to knit that aran afghan and in between made 4 crochet afghans for christmas presents Will post them soon :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Glad to see you back Kim :-D And as far as knitting I do ok but am slow too. crocheting is much faster for me also. Took almost all summer to knit that aran afghan and in between made 4 crochet afghans for christmas presents Will post them soon :-D


I am the same as you. I can crochet up a storm, but knitting takes alot of concentration and life lines. I watched the video for the Knot Stitch in knit. I saw what I was doing wrong, going to try it again in a minute.
Isn't it nice to have hennaladykim back?


----------



## samazon

Yes it is :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Oh you guys, you're makin' me blush!!


----------



## CharleenR

Glad to see you back also Kim!


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Charleen!! It is good to be here.  I have missed sooooooo much! Miss Jackie, Ignore th YOF and stuff on that stitch. You know you need to move the yarn to go from a knit to a purl, it is just most patterns dont "SAY" to do it!! That is why you are getting confused I think. :mrgreen:


CharleenR said:


> Glad to see you back also Kim!


----------



## Buttons

I just want to wish you ladies a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Angelsmom1

buttons said:


> I just want to wish you ladies a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


Same to you and all the regulars and visitors too.


----------



## Buttons

Thank-you


----------



## hennalady

Me too! Happy Holidays Kids


----------



## mummsie

So glad to see this thread is still going. I have been working on a ufo, but many of these patterns are pulling me away from what I SHOULD be doing lol. Happy New Year all and may we accomplish all the knitting and crocheting projects we are imagining we can. LOL :wink:


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> So glad to see this thread is still going. I have been working on a ufo, but many of these patterns are pulling me away from what I SHOULD be doing lol. Happy New Year all and may we accomplish all the knitting and crocheting projects we are imagining we can. LOL :wink:


Thanks Mummsie, I got 1 major project I haven't touched in quite a while. Need to get it done. In the meantime I got another big project I just started and still am making squares for charity work. Phewwww


----------



## mama879

Happy New year. Lets keep those needles clicking girls. Love to learn new stitches. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## Angelsmom1

mama879 said:


> Happy New year. Lets keep those needles clicking girls. Love to learn new stitches. Keep the posts coming.


Will do. Nighht.


----------



## hennalady

I spent today sorting, color arranging into space bags and winding balls out of the tangled messes along the way! It was a lot of work, but I figure it is worth the extra time and effort to have my yarns ready to go when I need them. Also, I got to touch them all and you know how fun that is!! LOL. 
So, here is my link to todays addition. It is a very pretty Picot Style cast on! It would be a very pretty edge for many items. Great pictures on the page to follow too. Here is the link:
http://handknittedthings.blogspot.com/2010/01/channel-island-cast-on.html
Enjoy! And Happy Almost New Year kids


----------



## Angelsmom1

New stich a day has a vieo for a picot edge cast off/bind off. They would look good together on a project.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> New stich a day has a vieo for a picot edge cast off/bind off. They would look good together on a project.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie

Oh now I'm sure I can try this. Lovely effect. Thank you research team. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Got a super easy crochet square. Needed a break from a bigger knitting project.

It has no name so I'm calling it a Double Single Crochet.

Chain mult of 2
Row 1: 2 sc in 4th chain from hook. *skip next chain, 2 sc in next ch; rep from * across, turn.
Row 2:Ch 2, skip 1st sc, 2 sc in next sc, *Skip next sc, 2 sc in next sc; rep from * across, turn.
Repeat row 2 for pattern.

Makes nice fabric, good for blankets as it is fairly firm.


----------



## Angelsmom1

And another crochet square. I do alot of crochet cause I am so much faster that knitting. I still am having trouble managing 2 needles.
This is a Dish cloth pattern from dearestdebi.com

Ch 22, sc in 2nd ch from hook and in each ch across, turn. (21 sc)
Row 2: ch 2, hdc in 1st sc, (skip 1 sc,2 hdc in next sc)acrosss, turn.
Row 3: ch 2, (2 hdc in the space between the 2 2-hdc groups)across, hdc in last hdc, turn.
Row 4: ch 2, hdc is sp berween 1st hdcand next 2-hdc group,(2 hdc in the space between the 2 2-hdc groups)acrossending with 2 hdc in sp between last 2-hdc and last hdc, turn.
Rows 5-24:Repeat rows 3 and 4 alternately, 19 times.
Row 25:ch 1, sc in each hdc across, turn.
Row 26: sl st in each sc across to end. Fasten off and weave in ends.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Here is a very easy one from Newstitchaday.

Wide Double Stitch
Ch any number of sts.
Work like a regular DC except you insert hook in between posts instead of into sts.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Here is a knit one for a change. Called the Knit Ripple Stitch
CO multiple of 8+6 sts
Row 1: 9RS) k6, *p2,k6; rep from * to end of row.
Row 2: k1,*p4,k4: rep from * to last 5 sts, p4, k1.
Row 3: p2,*k2,p2,Rep from * to end of row.
Row 4: p1, *k4, p4,: rep from * to last 5 sts, k4, p1.
Row 5: k2, *p2,k6; rep from * to last 4 sts, p2,k2.
Row 6: p6, *k2, p6: rep from * to end of row
Row 7: p1, * k4,p4; rep from * to last 5sts, k4, p1.
Row 8: k2,*p2,k2;rep from * to end of row.
Row 9: k1,*p4,k4;rep from 8 to last 5 sts, p4,k1.
Row 10: p2, *k2, p6; rep from * to last 4 sts, k2, p2.

Rep rows 1-10 for pattern until desired length.


----------



## mummsie

I think that would make a nice warm baby blankie, oooooooh! :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Look at you go Energizer Bunny!! Nicely done. I am still working on one of the 400. I had toooo many mistakes so I ripped it out this morning and am doing it over. May use a lifeline for the first time. Here is the stitch:
From 400 Knitting Stitches book, pg. 179 
CO. Mult of 2+1
1) K1, *K2Tog, YO* Repeat *-* to last 2 and end with K2 
2) PURL
3) K1, *YO, SL1 knitwise, K1, PSSO* Repeat *-* to last and end w K1
4) Purl
My own photo to come when I get done. This is a nice feminine lace stitch. Would make a lovely shawl, or scarf.
Here is an online photo I found of it. (This is an actual page from the book) :

http://books.google.com/booksid=CWxFRYHY37oC&pg=PA179&lpg=PA179&dq=lacy+grille+stitch&source=bl&ots=4QZ5xLECg7&sig=KzkndYOUQ2hQ-IEVlrW-qOQ69c8&hl=en&sa=X&ei=zdrxUPCMK63eigLAi4HoBw&ved=0CEEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=lacy%20grille%20stitch&f=false


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hennalady, got a google note saying they could not find that link on that server.... I'll just look at book. See what you got going.I'm getting a little caught. Got one crochet for squares project going and of course the shawl. I wanted to put in another stipr of that candy print of red heart super saver, but Wal-Marty doesn't carry it any more. Hate to buy 1 skein and have to pay shipping on it. I'm not so sure about using an off white in it now. Not sure what to do....???


----------



## HennaLadyKim

You are so right. Just google Lacy Grille Stitch and it comes up about 2nd or 3rd. I went there with IE and this is the link (Sometimes my Safari links are not good for IE for some reason)
http://books.google.com/books?id=CWxFRYHY37oC&pg=PA179&lpg=PA179&dq=lacy+grille+stitch&source=bl&ots=4QZ5xRGAae&sig=g-Kkw0bG_ABY1XjznytSz_fENZs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=AMzyUNP3PKPKiwK6zYHwAg&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=lacy%20grille%20stitch&f=false


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Look at you go Energizer Bunny!! Nicely done. I am still working on one of the 400. I had toooo many mistakes so I ripped it out this morning and am doing it over. May use a lifeline for the first time. Here is the stitch:
> From 400 Knitting Stitches book, pg. 179
> CO. Mult of 2+1
> 1) K1, *K2Tog, YO* Repeat *-* to last 2 and end with K2
> 2) PURL
> 3) K1, *YO, SL1 knitwise, K1, PSSO* Repeat *-* to last and end w K1
> 4) Purl
> My own photo to come when I get done. This is a nice feminine lace stitch. Would make a lovely shawl, or scarf.
> Here is an online photo I found of it. (This is an actual page from the book) :
> 
> http://books.google.com/booksid=CWxFRYHY37oC&pg=PA179&lpg=PA179&dq=lacy+grille+stitch&source=bl&ots=4QZ5xLECg7&sig=KzkndYOUQ2hQ-IEVlrW-qOQ69c8&hl=en&sa=X&ei=zdrxUPCMK63eigLAi4HoBw&ved=0CEEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=lacy%20grille%20stitch&f=false


You have YO's after k2tog. In stitch book it says these are Yarn Foward, yf, and not yarn overs. What does your piece look like with YO's? Not sure if this is a typo or you got it from a diffrent pattern. Just curious. I think I would use the YO's like what's written in the book.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go Energizer Bunny!! Nicely done. I am still working on one of the 400. I had toooo many mistakes so I ripped it out this morning and am doing it over. May use a lifeline for the first time. Here is the stitch:
> From 400 Knitting Stitches book, pg. 179
> CO. Mult of 2+1
> 1) K1, *K2Tog, YO* Repeat *-* to last 2 and end with K2
> 2) PURL
> 3) K1, *YO, SL1 knitwise, K1, PSSO* Repeat *-* to last and end w K1
> 4) Purl
> My own photo to come when I get done. This is a nice feminine lace stitch. Would make a lovely shawl, or scarf.
> Here is an online photo I found of it. (This is an actual page from the book) :
> 
> http://books.google.com/booksid=CWxFRYHY37oC&pg=PA179&lpg=PA179&dq=lacy+grille+stitch&source=bl&ots=4QZ5xLECg7&sig=KzkndYOUQ2hQ-IEVlrW-qOQ69c8&hl=en&sa=X&ei=zdrxUPCMK63eigLAi4HoBw&ved=0CEEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=lacy%20grille%20stitch&f=false
> 
> 
> 
> You have YO's after k2tog. In stitch book it says these are Yarn Foward, yf, and not yarn overs. What does your piece look like with YO's? Not sure if this is a typo or you got it from a diffrent pattern. Just curious. I think I would use the YO's like what's written in the book.
Click to expand...

I am adding a stitch with the YO. Call it whatever you like I guess, just go round the needle and make another stitch to make up for the K2TOG decrease.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hennalady, does that keep the st count even or is it adding a stitch when u do that? Sounds like it cancels out the YO.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hennalady, does that keep the st count even or is it adding a stitch when u do that? Sounds like it cancels out the YO.


YO is an increase, K2TOG is a decrease so they do cancel each other out. )))))


----------



## hennalady

Here is a nice sturdy stitch, easy too! 
Crochet Crunch Stitch
Ch 242. (or any even amount of ch sts for smaller or bigger projects, this is queen size)

Row 1: sl st into 3rd ch from hk, hdc into next ch, * sl st into next ch, hdc into next ch, rep from * across to the end, turn.

Row 2: ch 2, * sl st into hdc, hdc into sl st, rep from * across to the end, turn.

Repeat Row 2 for all following rows.
Found at:
http://www.crochethooksyou.com/crochet-crunch-stitch-blanket-pattern/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CrochetHooksYou+%28Crochet+Hooks+You%29
:XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Here is a nice sturdy stitch, easy too!
> Crochet Crunch Stitch
> Ch 242. (or any even amount of ch sts for smaller or bigger projects, this is queen size)
> 
> Row 1: sl st into 3rd ch from hk, hdc into next ch, * sl st into next ch, hdc into next ch, rep from * across to the end, turn.
> 
> Row 2: ch 2, * sl st into hdc, hdc into sl st, rep from * across to the end, turn.
> 
> Repeat Row 2 for all following rows.
> Found at:
> http://www.crochethooksyou.com/crochet-crunch-stitch-blanket-pattern/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CrochetHooksYou+%28Crochet+Hooks+You%29
> :XD:


I like this one. Needed a diffrent crochet stitch too. This is next. Thx.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a nice sturdy stitch, easy too!
> Crochet Crunch Stitch
> Ch 242. (or any even amount of ch sts for smaller or bigger projects, this is queen size)
> 
> Row 1: sl st into 3rd ch from hk, hdc into next ch, * sl st into next ch, hdc into next ch, rep from * across to the end, turn.
> 
> Row 2: ch 2, * sl st into hdc, hdc into sl st, rep from * across to the end, turn.
> 
> Repeat Row 2 for all following rows.
> Found at:
> http://www.crochethooksyou.com/crochet-crunch-stitch-blanket-pattern/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CrochetHooksYou+%28Crochet+Hooks+You%29
> :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. Needed a diffrent crochet stitch too. This is next. Thx.
Click to expand...

Thought you might loke this one


----------



## samazon

Love that stitch Kim and the afghan, thanks :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Love that stitch Kim and the afghan, thanks :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

hennalady said:


> Look at you go Energizer Bunny!! Nicely done. I am still working on one of the 400. I had toooo many mistakes so I ripped it out this morning and am doing it over. May use a lifeline for the first time. Here is the stitch:
> From 400 Knitting Stitches book, pg. 179
> CO. Mult of 2+1
> 1) K1, *K2Tog, YO* Repeat *-* to last 2 and end with K2
> 2) PURL
> 3) K1, *YO, SL1 knitwise, K1, PSSO* Repeat *-* to last and end w K1
> 4) Purl
> My own photo to come when I get done. This is a nice feminine lace stitch. Would make a lovely shawl, or scarf.
> 
> Here is my finished square! :XD: I used a #9 needle so if you want a more dense fabric try a #6 or smaller.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go Energizer Bunny!! Nicely done. I am still working on one of the 400. I had toooo many mistakes so I ripped it out this morning and am doing it over. May use a lifeline for the first time. Here is the stitch:
> From 400 Knitting Stitches book, pg. 179
> CO. Mult of 2+1
> 1) K1, *K2Tog, YO* Repeat *-* to last 2 and end with K2
> 2) PURL
> 3) K1, *YO, SL1 knitwise, K1, PSSO* Repeat *-* to last and end w K1
> 4) Purl
> My own photo to come when I get done. This is a nice feminine lace stitch. Would make a lovely shawl, or scarf.
> 
> Here is my finished square! :XD: I used a #9 needle so if you want a more dense fabric try a #6 or smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice..I hope to get to that one soon. I finished mine, but want to add asc border to conquore the curl.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hennalady, got a google note saying they could not find that link on that server.... I'll just look at book. See what you got going.I'm getting a little caught. Got one crochet for squares project going and of course the shawl. I wanted to put in another stipr of that candy print of red heart super saver, but Wal-Marty doesn't carry it any more. Hate to buy 1 skein and have to pay shipping on it. I'm not so sure about using an off white in it now. Not sure what to do....???


I am a little confused here. Do you need some RED Super Saver?? I have plenty if so, so let me know.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hennalady, got a google note saying they could not find that link on that server.... I'll just look at book. See what you got going.I'm getting a little caught. Got one crochet for squares project going and of course the shawl. I wanted to put in another stipr of that candy print of red heart super saver, but Wal-Marty doesn't carry it any more. Hate to buy 1 skein and have to pay shipping on it. I'm not so sure about using an off white in it now. Not sure what to do....???
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little confused here. Do you need some RED Super Saver?? I have plenty if so, so let me know.
Click to expand...

I need the varigated super saver called candy print. It has wine, reds and pinks in it.It goes with the Wine color that is the main color of my shawl. I am putting in stripes of the Candy Print and am running out. I can't find it anywhere. Thanks


----------



## MrsB

*sigh* I need visuals


----------



## MrsB

Thick Mesh Stitch

Row 1: edge st, p2, yo, * yo, p4, yo; repeat from * to last 3 sts, yo, p2, edge st

Row 2: edge st, k2tog, k1, * k1bl, sl1kw, k1, psso, k2tog, k1; repeat from * to last 4 sts, k1bl, sl1kw, k1, psso, edge st

Row 3: edge st, yo, p2, * p2, 2yo, p2; repeat from * to last 3 sts, p2, yo, edge st

Row 4: edge st, k1, sl1kw, k1, psso, * k2tog, k1, k1bl, k1bl, sl1kw, k1, psso; repeat from * to last 4 sts, k2tog, k1, edge st

(Repeat rows 1 through 4.)


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hope this helps. It's Red Heart Super Saver 5 oz skein, no dye lot.


----------



## Angelsmom1

MrsB said:


> Thick Mesh Stitch
> 
> Row 1: edge st, p2, yo, * yo, p4, yo; repeat from * to last 3 sts, yo, p2, edge st
> 
> Row 2: edge st, k2tog, k1, * k1bl, sl1kw, k1, psso, k2tog, k1; repeat from * to last 4 sts, k1bl, sl1kw, k1, psso, edge st
> 
> Row 3: edge st, yo, p2, * p2, 2yo, p2; repeat from * to last 3 sts, p2, yo, edge st
> 
> Row 4: edge st, k1, sl1kw, k1, psso, * k2tog, k1, k1bl, k1bl, sl1kw, k1, psso; repeat from * to last 4 sts, k2tog, k1, edge st
> 
> (Repeat rows 1 through 4.)


Nice work MrsB. Did you get this from 400 Stitches book?


----------



## MrsB

No. I'm not sure were it came from as I have been collecting a series of patterns that I personally like.


----------



## hennalady

Cool Stitch MrsB! Keep em coming


----------



## Angelsmom1

Here is my newest one. The Dot Stitch from the 400 Knitting Stitches Book.
CO mult of 4+1=1 edge on each side. I also added 4 rows of knit stitch at top to help with curl.

Rows:1,3,5,7: Knit
Rows:2 and 6: Purl all stitches
Row 4: K1, k1,*p3,k1* rep from * to * to last st, K1.
Row8:k1,p1,*p1,k1,p2*, rep from * to * to last stitch, k1.

Repeat from 1-8 for pattern. Repeat rows 1-8 til desired length.


----------



## MrsB

Row Number Begin Row Repeat End Row 
Row: 1 - 
(Right side) k4 * yo, ssk, k5, repeat from * ending yo, ssk 
Row: 2 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 3 - k2, k2-tog * yo, k1, yo, ssk, k2, k2-tog repeat from * ending yo, k2 
Row: 4 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 5 - k1, k2-tog * yo, k3, yo, ssk, k2-tog repeat from * ending yo, k3 
Row: 6 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 7 - k1 * k2, yo, SSKPO, yo, k2 repeat from * ending k2, yo, ssk, k1 
Row: 8 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 9 - k1 * ssk, k5, yo repeat from * ending k5 
Row: 10 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 11 - k1, yo * ssk, k2, k2-tog, yo, k1, yo repeat from * ending ssk, k3 
Row: 12 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 13 - k2, yo * ssk, k2-tog, yo, k3, yo repeat from * ending ssk, k2 
Row: 14 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 15 - k2-tog, yo, k1 * k3, yo, SSKPO, yo, k1 repeat from * ending k3 
Row: 16 - * purl repeat from *


----------



## Angelsmom1

Hi MrsB, You are finding some very nice lacy patterns. Are these pics of your finished patterns? They are very nicely done.


----------



## hennalady

Kudos on both new stitches ladies. Jacki, I almost started that Dot stitch today!! Chose another one instead LOL Great Minds 
Here is a nice helpful link for knit and crochet Instructions as well as lots of stitches. It is a nicely done easy to get around site. Enjoy!! 
http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Kudos on both new stitches ladies. Jacki, I almost started that Dot stitch today!! Chose another one instead LOL Great Minds
> Here is a nice helpful link for knit and crochet Instructions as well as lots of stitches. It is a nicely done easy to get around site. Enjoy!!
> http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/


That 400 book is so good. Of all the sts, we had to pick the same one.LOL!!!I'm starting in fron of book and working my way back. I'm still looking for thick ones for the blanket project.
hennalady, while your looking here, how long is the shawl supposed to be from top to bottom point? 27"?


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Kudos on both new stitches ladies. Jacki, I almost started that Dot stitch today!! Chose another one instead LOL Great Minds
> Here is a nice helpful link for knit and crochet Instructions as well as lots of stitches. It is a nicely done easy to get around site. Enjoy!!
> http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/


Good link too.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos on both new stitches ladies. Jacki, I almost started that Dot stitch today!! Chose another one instead LOL Great Minds
> Here is a nice helpful link for knit and crochet Instructions as well as lots of stitches. It is a nicely done easy to get around site. Enjoy!!
> http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/
> 
> 
> 
> That 400 book is so good. Of all the sts, we had to pick the same one.LOL!!!I'm starting in fron of book and working my way back. I'm still looking for thick ones for the blanket project.
> hennalady, while your looking here, how long is the shawl supposed to be from top to bottom point? 27"?
Click to expand...

Shawl can be any length you want. I just tried mine on till it was the length I liked. No rocket science at all.


----------



## MrsB

From KnittingFool.com comes this pattern that I made in red. Love the blue and it would look great in a cotton, or cotton/rayon blend yarn. 

Multiple of 10 stitches plus 1 stitch 

Row Number Begin Row Repeat End Row 
Row: 1 - 
(Wrong side) * purl repeat from * 
Row: 2 - * K5, yo, ssk, k3 repeat from * ending k1 
Row: 3 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 4 - * K3, k2 tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k2 repeat from * ending k1 
Row: 5 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 6 - * K2, k2 tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k1 repeat from * ending k1 
Row: 7 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 8 - * K1, k2 tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, repeat from * ending k1 
Row: 9 - * purl repeat from * 
Row: 10 - K2 tog, yo, k7 * yo, sl 1-k2 tog-psso, yo, k7 repeat from * ending yo, ssk 

Repeat Rows 1 - 10


----------



## mummsie

I just looked up your 400 stitches book on amazon $400.00???
I'll keep checking. Looks like it has great pics. Think I could manage this learning tool....


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> I just looked up your 400 stitches book on amazon $400.00???
> I'll keep checking. Looks like it has great pics. Think I could manage this learning tool....


Try Hamiltonbooks.com It's a discount bookseller. I do thru mail as to order online they charge extra for processing credit cards. Don't think they do Pay Pal. Kim and I paid less than 10.00 for each book and a flat rate shipping charge of 3.50 no matter how many books.


----------



## Angelsmom1

MrsB said:


> From KnittingFool.com comes this pattern that I made in red. Love the blue and it would look great in a cotton, or cotton/rayon blend yarn.
> 
> Multiple of 10 stitches plus 1 stitch
> 
> Row Number Begin Row Repeat End Row
> Row: 1 -
> (Wrong side) * purl repeat from *
> Row: 2 - * K5, yo, ssk, k3 repeat from * ending k1
> Row: 3 - * purl repeat from *
> Row: 4 - * K3, k2 tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k2 repeat from * ending k1
> Row: 5 - * purl repeat from *
> Row: 6 - * K2, k2 tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k1 repeat from * ending k1
> Row: 7 - * purl repeat from *
> Row: 8 - * K1, k2 tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, repeat from * ending k1
> Row: 9 - * purl repeat from *
> Row: 10 - K2 tog, yo, k7 * yo, sl 1-k2 tog-psso, yo, k7 repeat from * ending yo, ssk
> 
> Repeat Rows 1 - 10


Like this stitch pattern. Going to give it a try.


----------



## mummsie

Angelsmom1 said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked up your 400 stitches book on amazon $400.00???
> I'll keep checking. Looks like it has great pics. Think I could manage this learning tool....
> 
> 
> 
> Try Hamiltonbooks.com It's a discount bookseller. I do thru mail as to order online they charge extra for processing credit cards. Don't think they do Pay Pal. Kim and I paid less than 10.00 for each book and a flat rate shipping charge of 3.50 no matter how many books.
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked up your 400 stitches book on amazon $400.00???
> I'll keep checking. Looks like it has great pics. Think I could manage this learning tool....
> 
> 
> 
> Try Hamiltonbooks.com It's a discount bookseller. I do thru mail as to order online they charge extra for processing credit cards. Don't think they do Pay Pal. Kim and I paid less than 10.00 for each book and a flat rate shipping charge of 3.50 no matter how many books.
Click to expand...

Try this link to view the book page by page:
http://books.google.com/books?id=CWxFRYHY37oC&pg=PA179&lpg=PA179&dq=lacy+grille+stitch&source=bl&ots=4QZ5xRGAae&sig=g-Kkw0bG_ABY1XjznytSz_fENZs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=AMzyUNP3PKPKiwK6zYHwAg&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=lacy%20grille%20stitch&f=false


----------



## mummsie

thank you for link :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

mummsie said:


> thank you for link :thumbup:


This is a ggod book. Lots of patterns to learn and do.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Stockinette Triangle Stitch from New Stitch a day site

CO mult of 5

Row 1) Knit

Row 2) *K1,P4, Rep from * to end.

Row 3) *K3, P2, rep from * to end

Row 4) *K3, P2, rep from * to end

Row 5) K1,P4, rep from * to end.

Row 6) Knit

Repeat these 6 rows to desired length.

I added 2 knit rows at beginning and end for top and bottom borders. Also added K2 at beginning and end of each row for side border.


----------



## MrsB

The triangle stitch was one I made of a seafoam green baby blanket. It turned out nicely. Loved the contrasting knit and purl stitching together.


----------



## samazon

Wow what a great book :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

RIDGE STITCH (Pg 239 in 400 Stitches book)

MULTIPLE OF 2 STITCHES

ROW 1- KNIT

ROW 2 - KNIT 2 TOG TO THE END OF THE ROW

ROW 3- KNIT INTO THE FRONT AND BACK OF EACH STITCH TO THE END OF THE ROW

ROW 4 -PURL 

REPEAT ROWS 1-4 FOR THE PATTERN

********************************************

LARGE OPENWORK STITCH 
PG 180 400 KNITTING STITCHES
MULT OF 4 + 2 EDGE STITCHES

1) KNIT

2) K1, * P4, Yarn round needle (YRN) *, REPEAT TO LAST STITCH, K1

3) K1, * YRN, DROP NEXT LOOP (YRN FROM PREV. ROW), SLIP 1 KNITWISE, K3, PSSO OVER 3 STITCHES,* REPEAT TO LAST STITCH, END K1

4) PURL

REPEAT ROWS 1-4 FOR THE PATTERN :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> RIDGE STITCH (Pg 239 in 400 Stitches book)
> 
> MULTIPLE OF 2 STITCHES
> 
> ROW 1- KNIT
> 
> ROW 2 - KNIT 2 TOG TO THE END OF THE ROW
> 
> ROW 3- KNIT INTO THE FRONT AND BACK OF EACH STITCH TO THE END OF THE ROW
> 
> ROW 4 -PURL
> 
> REPEAT ROWS 1-4 FOR THE PATTERN
> 
> ********************************************
> 
> LARGE OPENWORK STITCH
> PG 180 400 KNITTING STITCHES
> MULT OF 4 + 2 EDGE STITCHES
> 
> 1) KNIT
> 
> 2) K1, * P4, Yarn round needle (YRN) *, REPEAT TO LAST STITCH, K1
> 
> 3) K1, * YRN, DROP NEXT LOOP (YRN FROM PREV. ROW), SLIP 1 KNITWISE, K3, PSSO OVER 3 STITCHES,* REPEAT TO LAST STITCH, END K1
> 
> 4) PURL
> 
> REPEAT ROWS 1-4 FOR THE PATTERN :XD: :mrgreen:


They both look so good. Didn't you just start on the ridge st yesterday? Looks good and not to difficult. I started on Cat picture square. Been busy with fish today.


----------



## hennalady

I did indeed! It is really easy once you get the hang of the front and back of the stitch part. It is a nice texture too. I am using #8's for a little bit of lace effect. 
I like it a lot, only about 1/2 done with my square 


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIDGE STITCH (Pg 239 in 400 Stitches book)
> 
> MULTIPLE OF 2 STITCHES
> 
> ROW 1- KNIT
> 
> ROW 2 - KNIT 2 TOG TO THE END OF THE ROW
> 
> ROW 3- KNIT INTO THE FRONT AND BACK OF EACH STITCH TO THE END OF THE ROW
> 
> ROW 4 -PURL
> 
> REPEAT ROWS 1-4 FOR THE PATTERN
> 
> ********************************************
> 
> LARGE OPENWORK STITCH
> PG 180 400 KNITTING STITCHES
> MULT OF 4 + 2 EDGE STITCHES
> 
> 1) KNIT
> 
> 2) K1, * P4, Yarn round needle (YRN) *, REPEAT TO LAST STITCH, K1
> 
> 3) K1, * YRN, DROP NEXT LOOP (YRN FROM PREV. ROW), SLIP 1 KNITWISE, K3, PSSO OVER 3 STITCHES,* REPEAT TO LAST STITCH, END K1
> 
> 4) PURL
> 
> REPEAT ROWS 1-4 FOR THE PATTERN :XD: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> They both look so good. Didn't you just start on the ridge st yesterday? Looks good and not to difficult. I started on Cat picture square. Been busy with fish today.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Liking todays New Stitch a day stitch! May just have to do this one next 

Large eyelet rib stitch
Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 2

Row 1
(right side) *P2, k2tog, [yo] twice, sl 1, k1, psso; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2.

Row 2
K2, *p1, knit into first yo, purl into 2nd yarn over, p1, k2; rep from *to end

Row 3
*P2, k4; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2.

Row 4
k2, *p4, k2; rep from * to end

Repeat these 4 rows until you have reached your desired length.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-large-eyelet-rib-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=e65e9f27c0-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## Angelsmom1

I have done the front and back knitting. Not difficult, just sounds strange at first


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Liking todays New Stitch a day stitch! May just have to do this one next
> 
> Large eyelet rib stitch
> Cast On: Multiples of 6 + 2
> 
> Row 1
> (right side) *P2, k2tog, [yo] twice, sl 1, k1, psso; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2.
> 
> Row 2
> K2, *p1, knit into first yo, purl into 2nd yarn over, p1, k2; rep from *to end
> 
> Row 3
> *P2, k4; rep from * to last 2 sts, p2.
> 
> Row 4
> k2, *p4, k2; rep from * to end
> 
> Repeat these 4 rows until you have reached your desired length.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-large-eyelet-rib-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=e65e9f27c0-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


I saw that too. Same thought on it. Great Minds again.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Bamboozled Hat :
http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.com/2012/05/bamboozled-hat.html

Row 1: *yo, K2, pass yo over the 2 knit stitches*; 
repeat from * to * across row
Row 2: knit all stitches

MD


----------



## Angelsmom1

Mary Diaz said:


> Bamboozled Hat :
> http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.com/2012/05/bamboozled-hat.html
> 
> Row 1: *yo, K2, pass yo over the 2 knit stitches*;
> repeat from * to * across row
> Row 2: knit all stitches
> 
> MD


That sounds like fun and easy. Good choice!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Mary Diaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboozled Hat :
> http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.com/2012/05/bamboozled-hat.html
> 
> Row 1: *yo, K2, pass yo over the 2 knit stitches*;
> repeat from * to * across row
> Row 2: knit all stitches
> 
> MD
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun and easy. Good choice!
Click to expand...

Ditto! May even try the hat!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

Bunpy Crochet Square from www.chocolatemintsinajar.com/craft/2010/09/my-creative-space-bumpy-crochet-dishcloth....

sts between ** are to be repeated.

Ch 37 or any odd number

Row 1: SC in next 36 sts.
Row 2: Turn. Ch 1 and SC in same stitch, DC in next st * SC,DC* across.

Rows 3-30: Repeat row 2.
In the next rows, you SC in DC, and DC in SCs.

Row 31: Turn, ch 1and SC in same st, SC across.
FO and weave in ends.
You can SC around for a neater look...


----------



## hennalady

LOVE the color of this one!!  I am yarn free this weekend :O What was I thinking.... :shock: .


Angelsmom1 said:


> Bumpy Crochet Square from www.chocolatemintsinajar.com/craft/2010/09/my-creative-space-bumpy-crochet-dishcloth....
> 
> sts between ** are to be repeated.
> 
> Ch 37 or any odd number
> 
> Row 1: SC in next 36 sts.
> Row 2: Turn. Ch 1 and SC in same stitch, DC in next st * SC,DC* across.
> 
> Rows 3-30: Repeat row 2.
> In the next rows, you SC in DC, and DC in SCs.
> 
> Row 31: Turn, ch 1and SC in same st, SC across.
> FO and weave in ends.
> You can SC around for a neater look...


 :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> LOVE the color of this one!!  I am yarn free this weekend :O What was I thinking.... :shock: .
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpy Crochet Square from www.chocolatemintsinajar.com/craft/2010/09/my-creative-space-bumpy-crochet-dishcloth....
> 
> sts between ** are to be repeated.
> 
> Ch 37 or any odd number
> 
> Row 1: SC in next 36 sts.
> Row 2: Turn. Ch 1 and SC in same stitch, DC in next st * SC,DC* across.
> 
> Rows 3-30: Repeat row 2.
> In the next rows, you SC in DC, and DC in SCs.
> 
> Row 31: Turn, ch 1and SC in same st, SC across.
> FO and weave in ends.
> You can SC around for a neater look...
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

yeah, wwhat were you thinking. No stress reliever and time filler.


----------



## hennalady

I know... Good thing I worked too hard to think about it today! LOL I wont let it happen again Im sure. I think I will bring a long term crochet project that is mindless and leave it here for my work project. Maybe a shawl or an afghan.....


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the color of this one!!  I am yarn free this weekend :O What was I thinking.... :shock: .
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpy Crochet Square from www.chocolatemintsinajar.com/craft/2010/09/my-creative-space-bumpy-crochet-dishcloth....
> 
> sts between ** are to be repeated.
> 
> Ch 37 or any odd number
> 
> Row 1: SC in next 36 sts.
> Row 2: Turn. Ch 1 and SC in same stitch, DC in next st * SC,DC* across.
> 
> Rows 3-30: Repeat row 2.
> In the next rows, you SC in DC, and DC in SCs.
> 
> Row 31: Turn, ch 1and SC in same st, SC across.
> FO and weave in ends.
> You can SC around for a neater look...
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, wwhat were you thinking. No stress reliever and time filler.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady, that sounds like a good plan. Or you could take what you need to make squares or panals for your cat blankie or for your giant one. You could prolly get a couple sqaures done in a week end. That way you don't have to carry and leave to much stuff there. Just don't forget it again. I'd go nuts with no yarn for a weekend. Only thing worse is no puter.LOL


----------



## hennalady

My kitty blankie will be knit with crochet edges so Im thinking not that one. I do have a ton of cream color I have been wanting to do a Irish lace type afghan with. This would only require a skein and a hook to be here at any given time. I have also been wanting to venture into a freeform crochet item but this will be assorted yarns so prolly not that one either... I do need to make it something that is mindless so when I have to put it down in a hurry I wont loose my place on it. I was getting messes with my knit square last time and you know me and frogging!! YUCK!!! 
You kids have a nice day and I am open to all suggestions for a travel project so keep the ideas coming  Later!!



Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady, that sounds like a good plan. Or you could take what you need to make squares or panels for your cat blankie or for your giant one. You could prolly get a couple squares done in a week end. That way you don't have to carry and leave to much stuff there. Just don't forget it again. I'd go nuts with no yarn for a weekend. Only thing worse is no puter.LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> My kitty blankie will be knit with crochet edges so Im thinking not that one. I do have a ton of cream color I have been wanting to do a Irish lace type afghan with. This would only require a skein and a hook to be here at any given time. I have also been wanting to venture into a freeform crochet item but this will be assorted yarns so prolly not that one either... I do need to make it something that is mindless so when I have to put it down in a hurry I wont loose my place on it. I was getting messes with my knit square last time and you know me and frogging!! YUCK!!!
> You kids have a nice day and I am open to all suggestions for a travel project so keep the ideas coming  Later!!
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady, that sounds like a good plan. Or you could take what you need to make squares or panels for your cat blankie or for your giant one. You could prolly get a couple squares done in a week end. That way you don't have to carry and leave to much stuff there. Just don't forget it again. I'd go nuts with no yarn for a weekend. Only thing worse is no puter.LOL
Click to expand...

There are always washcloths. Never can have enough of them. And arn't you going to do a new scarf for your son?


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kitty blankie will be knit with crochet edges so Im thinking not that one. I do have a ton of cream color I have been wanting to do a Irish lace type afghan with. This would only require a skein and a hook to be here at any given time. I have also been wanting to venture into a freeform crochet item but this will be assorted yarns so prolly not that one either... I do need to make it something that is mindless so when I have to put it down in a hurry I wont loose my place on it. I was getting messes with my knit square last time and you know me and frogging!! YUCK!!!
> You kids have a nice day and I am open to all suggestions for a travel project so keep the ideas coming  Later!!
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady, that sounds like a good plan. Or you could take what you need to make squares or panels for your cat blankie or for your giant one. You could prolly get a couple squares done in a week end. That way you don't have to carry and leave to much stuff there. Just don't forget it again. I'd go nuts with no yarn for a weekend. Only thing worse is no puter.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always washcloths. Never can have enough of them. And aren't you going to do a new scarf for your son?
Click to expand...

That is funny. Actually no, Eddie hijacked an extra scarf at Christmas I had made for someone else, LOL So he doesn't get another scarf right now. I did have to make him another hat cuz he didnt like the slouchy one I made him as well as a tight fitting one. But I got it done and waiting for him to try it on and make sure it is long enough before I cut the yarn. If he manages to find the right colors of Niners red and gold (He is actively searching to match his Niner jersey colors) then he will get another hat and scarf out of that. I dont think I need to do any more hats this season. Too bad cuz I can do them with my eyes closed practically!! :XD: :thumbup: As to the washcloths, I really prefer the knitted ones but may bring one along until I decide on something else. I do need to finish my Flip Flops too before Spring... I was thinking I may make the bottom sole (There are 2 sewn together with an insert between) out of Hemp or Jute for strength. Good ideas though! :mrgreen: :?:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kitty blankie will be knit with crochet edges so Im thinking not that one. I do have a ton of cream color I have been wanting to do a Irish lace type afghan with. This would only require a skein and a hook to be here at any given time. I have also been wanting to venture into a freeform crochet item but this will be assorted yarns so prolly not that one either... I do need to make it something that is mindless so when I have to put it down in a hurry I wont loose my place on it. I was getting messes with my knit square last time and you know me and frogging!! YUCK!!!
> You kids have a nice day and I am open to all suggestions for a travel project so keep the ideas coming  Later!!
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady, that sounds like a good plan. Or you could take what you need to make squares or panels for your cat blankie or for your giant one. You could prolly get a couple squares done in a week end. That way you don't have to carry and leave to much stuff there. Just don't forget it again. I'd go nuts with no yarn for a weekend. Only thing worse is no puter.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always washcloths. Never can have enough of them. And aren't you going to do a new scarf for your son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is funny. Actually no, Eddie hijacked an extra scarf at Christmas I had made for someone else, LOL So he doesn't get another scarf right now. I did have to make him another hat cuz he didnt like the slouchy one I made him as well as a tight fitting one. But I got it done and waiting for him to try it on and make sure it is long enough before I cut the yarn. If he manages to find the right colors of Niners red and gold (He is actively searching to match his Niner jersey colors) then he will get another hat and scarf out of that. I dont think I need to do any more hats this season. Too bad cuz I can do them with my eyes closed practically!! :XD: :thumbup: As to the washcloths, I really prefer the knitted ones but may bring one along until I decide on something else. I do need to finish my Flip Flops too before Spring... I was thinking I may make the bottom sole (There are 2 sewn together with an insert between) out of Hemp or Jute for strength. Good ideas though! :mrgreen: :?:
Click to expand...

I know your like me. You prolly have a ton of things you want to make, just deciding what to do next and then making sure I have the right yarn for it. I got a lot of bulky yarn but can't decide if I want to knit or crochet another pair of slippers. I am almost done with my cat square, or should say picture as it is not square.LOL.


----------



## hennalady

I cant wait to see! Im heading home in a while, but you'll prolly be sleeping  Sweet dreams


----------



## Mary Diaz

Windmill. This pattern stitch is reversible; the knit and purl checks are simply opposite each other on the right and wrong side.
Multiple of 12
Row 1: *k1, p5, k5, p1*; rep from *
Row 2: *k2, p4, k4, p2*; rep from *
Row 3: *k3, p3, k3, p3*; rep from *
Row 4: *k4, p2, k2, p4*; rep from *
Row 5: *k5, p1, k1, p5*; rep from *
Row 6: *k6, p6*; rep from *
Row 7: *p6, k6*; rep from *
Row 8: *p5, k1, p1, k5*; rep from *
Row 9: *p4, k2, p2, k4*; rep from *
Row 10: *p3, k3, p3, k3 *
Row 11: *p2, k4, p4, k2*; rep from *
Row 12: *p1, k5, p5, k1*; rep from *
Row 13: *k6, p6*; rep from *
Row 14: *p6, k6*; rep from * 
Rep Rows 1-14.
http://knittingonthenet.com/stitches/windmill.htm

MD : )


----------



## hennalady

Nice stitch Mary, lots of texture


----------



## Angelsmom1

Mary Diaz said:


> Windmill. This pattern stitch is reversible; the knit and purl checks are simply opposite each other on the right and wrong side.
> Multiple of 12
> Row 1: *k1, p5, k5, p1*; rep from *
> Row 2: *k2, p4, k4, p2*; rep from *
> Row 3: *k3, p3, k3, p3*; rep from *
> Row 4: *k4, p2, k2, p4*; rep from *
> Row 5: *k5, p1, k1, p5*; rep from *
> Row 6: *k6, p6*; rep from *
> Row 7: *p6, k6*; rep from *
> Row 8: *p5, k1, p1, k5*; rep from *
> Row 9: *p4, k2, p2, k4*; rep from *
> Row 10: *p3, k3, p3, k3 *
> Row 11: *p2, k4, p4, k2*; rep from *
> Row 12: *p1, k5, p5, k1*; rep from *
> Row 13: *k6, p6*; rep from *
> Row 14: *p6, k6*; rep from *
> Rep Rows 1-14.
> http://knittingonthenet.com/stitches/windmill.htm
> 
> MD : )


I got the pattern. Sounds like a good one. Hope to get to it soon. Got 2 patterns from the yahoo group of KAL dishcloths. One is a diamond with YO eyelets. Very pretty. I'll post when I'm done.


----------



## hennalady

Cant post the Kals on here sweetie. It is against the group rules. You can however locate the original link to the pattern if there is one and see if it is ok to link to that page. )


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Cant post the Kals on here sweetie. It is against the group rules. You can however locate the original link to the pattern if there is one and see if it is ok to link to that page. )


Thanks for letting me know. The one for Jan 1st is so neat and it's not hard to do.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Here is a Google search for images with the same name. Janet Nogle is the pattern artist for those of you wanting the copyright issues to hers 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Lacy+Scallops+Cloth&hl=en&tbo=u&rlz=1C1BLWB_enUS519US519&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=DkIIUY_xOuP5iwLZ4oDQBw&ved=0CFQQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=635#hl=en&tbo=d&rlz=1C1BLWB_enUS519US519&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=Lacy+Scallops+dishCloth+pattern&oq=Lacy+Scallops+dishCloth+pattern&gs_l=img.3...70624.78349.0.78845.12.12.0.0.0.0.1635.3573.2j1j8-2.5.0...0.0...1c.1.brimtZp3GdY&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.41642243,d.cGE&fp=adcc35d867b24d47&biw=1366&bih=635


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant post the Kals on here sweetie. It is against the group rules. You can however locate the original link to the pattern if there is one and see if it is ok to link to that page. )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. The one for Jan 1st is so neat and it's not hard to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

I love this ladies blog and hope you do too. Here is the 
Basketweave Stitch in Crochet:
Yarn: Worsted or aran weight 100% cotton, such as Sugarn Cream, Peachesn Cream, Lion Brand Cotton, Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton, etc. (Peaches & Creme Ombres shown)
Hook: Size H 5.0mm
Abbreviations:
fpdc - front post double crochet
bpdc - back post double crochet

Chain 23, turn.
Row 1: Starting at 4th ch from hook, dc to end. (20 dc)
Row 2: Ch3 (counts as 1st dc), turn, fpdc in ea of next 6 sts, bpdc in next 6 sts, fpdc in next 6 sts, dc in last st.
Row 3: Ch3, bpdc in 6 sts, fpdc in 6 sts, bpdc in 6 sts.
Row 4: Repeat row 2.
Row 5: Repeat row 2.
Row 6: Repeat row 3.
Row 7: Repeat row 2.
Continue in pattern to desired length. End with row of sc, ch 1, turn, and sc all the way around. Put 3 sc in each corner and work evenly on sides. Finish off.

Written pattern copyright Tamara Kelly 2011. Please include links to this blog post if sharing this pattern with others.

http://www.mooglyblog.com/free-pattern-basketweave-scrubby-cloth/

Enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I love this ladies blog and hope you do too. Here is the
> Basketweave Stitch in Crochet:
> Yarn: Worsted or aran weight 100% cotton, such as Sugarn Cream, Peachesn Cream, Lion Brand Cotton, Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton, etc. (Peaches & Creme Ombres shown)
> Hook: Size H 5.0mm
> Abbreviations:
> fpdc - front post double crochet
> bpdc - back post double crochet
> 
> Chain 23, turn.
> Row 1: Starting at 4th ch from hook, dc to end. (20 dc)
> Row 2: Ch3 (counts as 1st dc), turn, fpdc in ea of next 6 sts, bpdc in next 6 sts, fpdc in next 6 sts, dc in last st.
> Row 3: Ch3, bpdc in 6 sts, fpdc in 6 sts, bpdc in 6 sts.
> Row 4: Repeat row 2.
> Row 5: Repeat row 2.
> Row 6: Repeat row 3.
> Row 7: Repeat row 2.
> Continue in pattern to desired length. End with row of sc, ch 1, turn, and sc all the way around. Put 3 sc in each corner and work evenly on sides. Finish off.
> 
> Written pattern copyright Tamara Kelly 2011. Please include links to this blog post if sharing this pattern with others.
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/free-pattern-basketweave-scrubby-cloth/
> 
> Enjoy!! :thumbup:


Thanks for this poattern. It is simpler than others I have tried. I like the basketweave look.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ladies blog and hope you do too. Here is the
> Basketweave Stitch in Crochet:
> Yarn: Worsted or aran weight 100% cotton, such as Sugarn Cream, Peachesn Cream, Lion Brand Cotton, Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton, etc. (Peaches & Creme Ombres shown)
> Hook: Size H 5.0mm
> Abbreviations:
> fpdc - front post double crochet
> bpdc - back post double crochet
> 
> Chain 23, turn.
> Row 1: Starting at 4th ch from hook, dc to end. (20 dc)
> Row 2: Ch3 (counts as 1st dc), turn, fpdc in ea of next 6 sts, bpdc in next 6 sts, fpdc in next 6 sts, dc in last st.
> Row 3: Ch3, bpdc in 6 sts, fpdc in 6 sts, bpdc in 6 sts.
> Row 4: Repeat row 2.
> Row 5: Repeat row 2.
> Row 6: Repeat row 3.
> Row 7: Repeat row 2.
> Continue in pattern to desired length. End with row of sc, ch 1, turn, and sc all the way around. Put 3 sc in each corner and work evenly on sides. Finish off.
> 
> Written pattern copyright Tamara Kelly 2011. Please include links to this blog post if sharing this pattern with others.
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/free-pattern-basketweave-scrubby-cloth/
> 
> Enjoy!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this poattern. It is simpler than others I have tried. I like the basketweave look.
Click to expand...

I had made an afghan using it years ago and for the life of me couldnt remember how to do it. I was pleasantly surprised to come across it again as I have been trying to remember the name of it too. I recently gave the afghan to a little girl that didnt have her own afghan at home! :O! 
:shock: :shock: Every little girl should you know  Hmmm.... I wonder why the photo isnt showing up....


----------



## Mary Diaz

hennalady said:


> Cant post the Kals on here sweetie. It is against the group rules. You can however locate the original link to the pattern if there is one and see if it is ok to link to that page. )


Hello Hennalady,
What does KAL stand for?

I found this stitch, but I don't understand the terminology.
Can you help, pleeease? 
Small hearts on the line, crochet.
http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/08/hjartan-pa-rad.html#more

Description
The pattern is divisible by 6 +5 meshes, eg 42 +5 = 47maskor. Read through the entire pattern before you start crocheting. I've used two colors for this pattern.

Add color with one a number of stitches divisible by 6 +5

Round 1: 1st in the 8th from the needle counted (= 2lm +1 st +2 ch), * 2lm, skip 2lm, 1st in next ch * repeat from * to * across row, turn to the work and take the yarn nor but let it be imminent. It will be used again on lap third Put like a stick marker in the loop to avoid a few stitches going up.

Row 2: Switch to colour2. Attach yarn with 1SM in the 1st st from previous row (= turn air stitches from previous row), 2lm (counts as 1st), in next dc from previous row crochet (1st + 4lm + 1fm + 4lm + 1) = 1hjärta * skip the 1st, in next dc crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) * repeat * to * across row, and finish with the 1st of the last needle, put the cursor in the last loop, turn

Round 3: Take the yarn from previous round and pull out the mesh at the height of the new shipyard, 1fm in dc, * 5lm, skip "1hjärta" and crochet 1fm between pieces of the hearts * repeat * to * across row, end row with 1fm in the last row, turn

Row 4: 4lm, * skip 2lm, 1st in next ch, 2lm, skip 2lm, 1st in sc * repeat from * to * across row, turn

ROUND 5: Crochet with color 2, pull out the mesh at the height of the new shipyard, 2lm (counts as 1st), in next dc from previous row crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) = 1hjärta * skip 1st, in next dc crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) * repeat * to * across row, and finish with the 1st of the last needle, put the cursor in the last loop

Repeat rows 3-5 to desired size. Always finish the work turns the fourth Tighten up the work on a wet surface, and let dry.

Thank you very much.
MD


----------



## Hippie Chick

Mary Diaz said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant post the Kals on here sweetie. It is against the group rules. You can however locate the original link to the pattern if there is one and see if it is ok to link to that page. )
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hennalady,
> What does KAL stand for?
> 
> I found this stitch, but I don't understand the terminology.
> Can you help, pleeease?
> Small hearts on the line, crochet.
> http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/08/hjartan-pa-rad.html#more
> 
> Description
> The pattern is divisible by 6 +5 meshes, eg 42 +5 = 47maskor. Read through the entire pattern before you start crocheting. I've used two colors for this pattern.
> 
> Add color with one a number of stitches divisible by 6 +5
> 
> Round 1: 1st in the 8th from the needle counted (= 2lm +1 st +2 ch), * 2lm, skip 2lm, 1st in next ch * repeat from * to * across row, turn to the work and take the yarn nor but let it be imminent. It will be used again on lap third Put like a stick marker in the loop to avoid a few stitches going up.
> 
> Row 2: Switch to colour2. Attach yarn with 1SM in the 1st st from previous row (= turn air stitches from previous row), 2lm (counts as 1st), in next dc from previous row crochet (1st + 4lm + 1fm + 4lm + 1) = 1hjärta * skip the 1st, in next dc crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) * repeat * to * across row, and finish with the 1st of the last needle, put the cursor in the last loop, turn
> 
> Round 3: Take the yarn from previous round and pull out the mesh at the height of the new shipyard, 1fm in dc, * 5lm, skip "1hjärta" and crochet 1fm between pieces of the hearts * repeat * to * across row, end row with 1fm in the last row, turn
> 
> Row 4: 4lm, * skip 2lm, 1st in next ch, 2lm, skip 2lm, 1st in sc * repeat from * to * across row, turn
> 
> ROUND 5: Crochet with color 2, pull out the mesh at the height of the new shipyard, 2lm (counts as 1st), in next dc from previous row crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) = 1hjärta * skip 1st, in next dc crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) * repeat * to * across row, and finish with the 1st of the last needle, put the cursor in the last loop
> 
> Repeat rows 3-5 to desired size. Always finish the work turns the fourth Tighten up the work on a wet surface, and let dry.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> MD
Click to expand...

Hi! A KAL is a Knit along group we belong to on yahoo groups. If you would like to join here is a link: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MonthlyDishcloths/

As to this pattern you may want to ask in another post and request some Sweedish KP'rs for help. I think something gets lost in the translation. I am sure someone could assist with this here on KP but I am afraid I am not the one. I do not understand the translation either. Maybe in your post you could title it "Sweedish Crochet Translator Needed" or something to that effect and post the ORIGINAL pattern in the language it is written in and see what you get. Another alternative is to contact the writer of the blog and simply ask her if she can translate it for you. Google sometimes does not get the stitching instructions right in their translations. She does state on her Ravelry page that she has translated many of her patterns to english on her blog too. Maybe she has this one on there if you poke around a bit. She does have a "TERMS" (Abreviations) page on the blog here: 
http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.com/p/virk-termer.html#.UQtkwr9EGSo
Good Luck and I would love to know if you get this worked out. It is a lovely design.
Huggsss, HennaLadyKim :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Bear in mind the UK terminology is different in any case. A single crochet is not always a single crochet etc. This is why I am referring you to someone that speaks the language there. P.S. I am under a few Screen Names here so dont get confused. It is me whichever I use, HennaLady, HennaLadyKim, or Hippie Chick. 
Huggssss, Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

Textured Combo Crochet Stitch
CO 32, mult of 3 +2

Prep row: Start at 2nd ch from hook, Work 1 SC in each ch across, turn.
Row 1: Ch 2, [1 sc, 1 hdc, 1 dc] in 1st sc. * Sk next 2 sts, [1 sc, 1 hdc, 1 dc] in next sc. rep from * ending with 1 sc in top of T-ch. Turn.
Continue with row 1 til desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Not surer why photo didn't show up, try again-Textured Combo Stitch


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> Not surer why photo didn't show up, try again-Textured Combo Stitch


----------



## Mary Diaz

Hippie Chick said:


> Mary Diaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant post the Kals on here sweetie. It is against the group rules. You can however locate the original link to the pattern if there is one and see if it is ok to link to that page. )
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hennalady,
> What does KAL stand for?
> 
> I found this stitch, but I don't understand the terminology.
> Can you help, pleeease?
> Small hearts on the line, crochet.
> http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.com/2011/08/hjartan-pa-rad.html#more
> 
> Description
> The pattern is divisible by 6 +5 meshes, eg 42 +5 = 47maskor. Read through the entire pattern before you start crocheting. I've used two colors for this pattern.
> 
> Add color with one a number of stitches divisible by 6 +5
> 
> Round 1: 1st in the 8th from the needle counted (= 2lm +1 st +2 ch), * 2lm, skip 2lm, 1st in next ch * repeat from * to * across row, turn to the work and take the yarn nor but let it be imminent. It will be used again on lap third Put like a stick marker in the loop to avoid a few stitches going up.
> 
> Row 2: Switch to colour2. Attach yarn with 1SM in the 1st st from previous row (= turn air stitches from previous row), 2lm (counts as 1st), in next dc from previous row crochet (1st + 4lm + 1fm + 4lm + 1) = 1hjärta * skip the 1st, in next dc crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) * repeat * to * across row, and finish with the 1st of the last needle, put the cursor in the last loop, turn
> 
> Round 3: Take the yarn from previous round and pull out the mesh at the height of the new shipyard, 1fm in dc, * 5lm, skip "1hjärta" and crochet 1fm between pieces of the hearts * repeat * to * across row, end row with 1fm in the last row, turn
> 
> Row 4: 4lm, * skip 2lm, 1st in next ch, 2lm, skip 2lm, 1st in sc * repeat from * to * across row, turn
> 
> ROUND 5: Crochet with color 2, pull out the mesh at the height of the new shipyard, 2lm (counts as 1st), in next dc from previous row crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) = 1hjärta * skip 1st, in next dc crochet (1st 4lm + + + 1fm 4lm + 1) * repeat * to * across row, and finish with the 1st of the last needle, put the cursor in the last loop
> 
> Repeat rows 3-5 to desired size. Always finish the work turns the fourth Tighten up the work on a wet surface, and let dry.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> MD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! A KAL is a Knit along group we belong to on yahoo groups. If you would like to join here is a link: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MonthlyDishcloths/
> 
> As to this pattern you may want to ask in another post and request some Sweedish KP'rs for help. I think something gets lost in the translation. I am sure someone could assist with this here on KP but I am afraid I am not the one. I do not understand the translation either. Maybe in your post you could title it "Sweedish Crochet Translator Needed" or something to that effect and post the ORIGINAL pattern in the language it is written in and see what you get. Another alternative is to contact the writer of the blog and simply ask her if she can translate it for you. Google sometimes does not get the stitching instructions right in their translations. She does state on her Ravelry page that she has translated many of her patterns to english on her blog too. Maybe she has this one on there if you poke around a bit. She does have a "TERMS" (Abreviations) page on the blog here:
> http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.com/p/virk-termer.html#.UQtkwr9EGSo
> Good Luck and I would love to know if you get this worked out. It is a lovely design.
> Huggsss, HennaLadyKim :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot.
MD : )


----------



## hennalady

You are very welcome Mary!


----------



## hennalady

This is a nice site for Crochet. Lots of patterns, stitches and a great newsletter too. She has a lot to offer. Enjoy!!
http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/tutorials.html


----------



## hennalady

i have 2 new stitches today for you all. One knit, one crochet 
Lacy Vertical ZigZags (Knit)
Pg. 176 in 400 Knitting stitches book
Multiple of 6+4+1 edge stitch each side
I used 36 sts. and #6 needles with Red Heart

1) K1, *K4, YF, SLIP 1 KNITWISE, K1, PSSO,* END WITH K5 (K4+K1 EDGE STITCH)
2) KI, PURL, END WITH K1 (K1'S ARE EDGE STITCHES)
3) K1, *K4, K2TOG, YF* END K5
4) K1, PURL, END K1
REPEAT THES 4 ROWS FOR PATTERN


----------



## hennalady

Second one is from Super Stitches Crochet book
Pg. 82 It is an 'Open Pattern" stitch, no name in the book

This is a fairly dense fabric so if you want a more flexible fabric I suggest a K hook or larger. This would make a great rug or warm outer garment.

CHAIN EVEN NUMBER OF STITCHES
1) SC IN SECOND CH FROM HOOK, 1 SC IN EACH CHAIN, TURN
2) CH 1, SKIP FIRST SC, *1 SC IN NEXT SC, 1 SC IN BASE OF NEXT SC*

REPEAT ROW 2 FOR PATTERN. EASY PEASY!!

Here is the book for $7.99
http://www.abebooks.com/9780823099085/Super-Stitches-Crochet-Essential-Techniques-0823099083/plp but we got ours at Hamilton Books of course ~ or check your local library if you are not in the market to buy of course.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Second one is from Super Stitches Crochet book
> Pg. 82 It is an 'Open Pattern" stitch, no name in the book
> 
> This is a fairly dense fabric so if you want a more flexible fabric I suggest a K hook or larger. This would make a great rug or warm outer garment.
> 
> CHAIN EVEN NUMBER OF STITCHES
> 1) SC IN SECOND CH FROM HOOK, 1 SC IN EACH CHAIN, TURN
> 2) CH 1, SKIP FIRST SC, *1 SC IN NEXT SC, 1 SC IN BASE OF NEXT SC*
> 
> REPEAT ROW 2 FOR PATTERN. EASY PEASY!!
> 
> Here is the book for $7.99
> http://www.abebooks.com/9780823099085/Super-Stitches-Crochet-Essential-Techniques-0823099083/plp but we got ours at Hamilton Books of course ~ or check your local library if you are not in the market to buy of course.


You have been busy. Way ahead of me.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is from Super Stitches Crochet book
> Pg. 82 It is an 'Open Pattern" stitch, no name in the book
> 
> This is a fairly dense fabric so if you want a more flexible fabric I suggest a K hook or larger. This would make a great rug or warm outer garment.
> 
> CHAIN EVEN NUMBER OF STITCHES
> 1) SC IN SECOND CH FROM HOOK, 1 SC IN EACH CHAIN, TURN
> 2) CH 1, SKIP FIRST SC, *1 SC IN NEXT SC, 1 SC IN BASE OF NEXT SC*
> 
> REPEAT ROW 2 FOR PATTERN. EASY PEASY!!
> 
> Here is the book for $7.99
> http://www.abebooks.com/9780823099085/Super-Stitches-Crochet-Essential-Techniques-0823099083/plp but we got ours at Hamilton Books of course ~ or check your local library if you are not in the market to buy of course.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy. Way ahead of me.
Click to expand...

I haven't finished the crochet one yet, you still have time!! :XD: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :lol: You are gonna love that one I'm sure ;0


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second one is from Super Stitches Crochet book
> Pg. 82 It is an 'Open Pattern" stitch, no name in the book
> 
> This is a fairly dense fabric so if you want a more flexible fabric I suggest a K hook or larger. This would make a great rug or warm outer garment.
> 
> CHAIN EVEN NUMBER OF STITCHES
> 1) SC IN SECOND CH FROM HOOK, 1 SC IN EACH CHAIN, TURN
> 2) CH 1, SKIP FIRST SC, *1 SC IN NEXT SC, 1 SC IN BASE OF NEXT SC*
> 
> REPEAT ROW 2 FOR PATTERN. EASY PEASY!!
> 
> Here is the book for $7.99
> http://www.abebooks.com/9780823099085/Super-Stitches-Crochet-Essential-Techniques-0823099083/plp but we got ours at Hamilton Books of course ~ or check your local library if you are not in the market to buy of course.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been busy. Way ahead of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't finished the crochet one yet, you still have time!! :XD: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :lol: You are gonna love that one I'm sure ;0
Click to expand...

Had computer issues. Finally got that straightened out. Trying to get caught, plus went to Micheals today. Got to use my gift card and she kicked in even more money. They didn't have the 2 varigated yarns I need. So I had to order tham online. Still got some other yarn for my Cat themed blanket and some baby type yarn. Had Homespun on sale, makes a nice scarf. I gave one to my friend Sue and made one for my self. Needed it today. Got more freezing rain coming. Good time to work on shawl. Then I'll try this crochet square.


----------



## hennalady

Today is a cute little knit stitch
Little Butterfly
Multiple of 10 + 7
It's important to be sure the working yarn is loose behind the 5 slipped stitches.
Row 1 (RS): k1, *k5, sl5 wyif; rep from *, end k6
Row 2: p
Row 3: Rep Row 1
Row 4: p
Row 5: Rep Row 1
Row 6: p8, *insert right needle from bottom to top under slipped strands on RS; yo to form a gathering loop around the strands; p1 and slip loop over; p9; rep from *, end last rep p8
Row 7: k1, *sl5 wyif, k5; rep from *, end sl5 wyif, k1
Row 8: p
Row 9: Rep Row 7
Row 10: p
Row 11: Rep Row 7
Row 12: p3, *insert right needle from bottom to top under slipped strands on RS; yo to form a gathering loop around the strands; p1 and slip loop over; p9; rep from *, end last rep p3

Found at Knitting on the net
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/littlebutterfly.htm
Have fun kids


----------



## hennalady

Wave Lattice Cable Stitch

Multiple of 6 + 2
Rows 1 and 3 (WS): k1, *k2, p4; rep from *; end k1
Row 2: k1, *sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, k2, then k2 from cable needle; p2; rep from *, end k1
Row 4: k1, p2, *k2, sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then p2 from cable needle; rep from *, end k5
Rows 5 and 7: k1, *p4, k2; rep from *, end k1
Row 6: k1, *p2, sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then k2 from cable needle; rep from *, end k1
Row 8: k5, *sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, p2, then k2 from cable needle; k2, rep from *, end p2, k1 See Abbreviations and the Glossary for help.

From http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/wavelattice.htm :thumbup: :shock: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Today is a cute little knit stitch
> Little Butterfly
> Multiple of 10 + 7
> It's important to be sure the working yarn is loose behind the 5 slipped stitches.
> Row 1 (RS): k1, *k5, sl5 wyif; rep from *, end k6
> Row 2: p
> Row 3: Rep Row 1
> Row 4: p
> Row 5: Rep Row 1
> Row 6: p8, *insert right needle from bottom to top under slipped strands on RS; yo to form a gathering loop around the strands; p1 and slip loop over; p9; rep from *, end last rep p8
> Row 7: k1, *sl5 wyif, k5; rep from *, end sl5 wyif, k1
> Row 8: p
> Row 9: Rep Row 7
> Row 10: p
> Row 11: Rep Row 7
> Row 12: p3, *insert right needle from bottom to top under slipped strands on RS; yo to form a gathering loop around the strands; p1 and slip loop over; p9; rep from *, end last rep p3
> 
> Found at Knitting on the net
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/littlebutterfly.htm
> Have fun kids


This is a cute one. I like butterflys too.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Wave Lattice Cable Stitch
> 
> Multiple of 6 + 2
> Rows 1 and 3 (WS): k1, *k2, p4; rep from *; end k1
> Row 2: k1, *sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, k2, then k2 from cable needle; p2; rep from *, end k1
> Row 4: k1, p2, *k2, sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then p2 from cable needle; rep from *, end k5
> Rows 5 and 7: k1, *p4, k2; rep from *, end k1
> Row 6: k1, *p2, sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then k2 from cable needle; rep from *, end k1
> Row 8: k5, *sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, p2, then k2 from cable needle; k2, rep from *, end p2, k1 See Abbreviations and the Glossary for help.
> 
> From http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/wavelattice.htm :thumbup: :shock: :XD:


is this the easiest cable stitch you could find. I'd like to try cables, but haven't done them so far. Hope this st is for beginners.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wave Lattice Cable Stitch
> 
> Multiple of 6 + 2
> Rows 1 and 3 (WS): k1, *k2, p4; rep from *; end k1
> Row 2: k1, *sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, k2, then k2 from cable needle; p2; rep from *, end k1
> Row 4: k1, p2, *k2, sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then p2 from cable needle; rep from *, end k5
> Rows 5 and 7: k1, *p4, k2; rep from *, end k1
> Row 6: k1, *p2, sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in back, k2, then k2 from cable needle; rep from *, end k1
> Row 8: k5, *sl next 2 sts to cable needle and hold in front, p2, then k2 from cable needle; k2, rep from *, end p2, k1 See Abbreviations and the Glossary for help.
> 
> From http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/wavelattice.htm :thumbup: :shock: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the easiest cable stitch you could find. I'd like to try cables, but haven't done them so far. Hope this st is for beginners.
Click to expand...

Thats the idea!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Sorry it's been so long. This one is the Eyelet Stitch
Row 1: (RS) Knit
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: K2, * YO, K2tog, K1; rep from * to end.
Row 4: Purl
Rep these 4 rows until desired length.

CO Mult of 3+2
I CO 29 and added 2 sts on each end for a border. I also added 4 rows at top and bottom for border.


----------



## Angelsmom1

I also Made a picture Dish cloth. The picture is of a football. I made this for a football fanatic.


----------



## Angelsmom1

I'm also going to be busy making baby things as My Nephew and his wife are having thier first baby. A little girl due in late July. Making me a great Aunt for the 7th time.


----------



## hennalady

Very nice Miss Jacki!


----------



## samazon

Love the football, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Love the football, nice job :thumbup:


Thanks girls. I must be getting better cause it didn't take as long as they used to.


----------



## Angelsmom1

We, or at least I have been slacking off. But did do a square over the weekend. From Newstitchaday.com called Solid Shell Stitch.
Ch mult of 6 + 1 plus 1 for base chain
Row 1: 1 sc in 2nd ch from hook, * sk 2 ch, 5 dc into next ch, sk 2 ch, 1 sc into next ch. Rep from * to end. Turn.
Row 2: ch 3(counts as 1 DC) 2 dc in 1st st * sk 2 dc, 1 sc in next dc, sk 2 dc, 5 dc in next sc. Rep from * ending last rep with 3 dc into last sc, sk tch, turn.
Row 3: ch 1, 1 sc in 1st st, * sk 2 dc, 5 dc in next sc, sk 2 dc, 1 sc into next dc, Rep from * ending last rep with 1 sc into top of tch, turn.

Rep rows 2 and 3 til desired length.


----------



## hennalady

Yours turned out nice. I got mine done too


----------



## samazon

That's a nice one! Have some things going on right now but don't want to say anything and jinx it. Still haven't posted any of my christmas afghans or the aran, my camera died. Will have to replace soon. Hope all is well with you ladies :-D :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> That's a nice one! Have some things going on right now but don't want to say anything and jinx it. Still haven't posted any of my christmas afghans or the aran, my camera died. Will have to replace soon. Hope all is well with you ladies :-D :-D


don't keep us in suspense for too long. LOL.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Hello everyone
This square looks nice 
Mini-Leaf-facecloth
www.wool-fiber-originals.com


----------



## Mary Diaz

Mary Diaz said:


> Hello everyone
> This square looks nice
> Mini-Leaf-facecloth
> www.wool-fiber-originals.com


Free at ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-leaf-facecloth


----------



## samazon

Hoping by the end of the month everything will be underway, keep your fingers crossed for me :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

Mary Diaz said:


> Mary Diaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> This square looks nice
> Mini-Leaf-facecloth
> www.wool-fiber-originals.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free at ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-leaf-facecloth
Click to expand...

Hope Kim sees this one. She likes the lacy ones. I like this one too. Going to try it soom. Gotto get some WIP's done first.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Mary Diaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Diaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> This square looks nice
> Mini-Leaf-facecloth
> www.wool-fiber-originals.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free at ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-leaf-facecloth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope Kim sees this one. She likes the lacy ones. I like this one too. Going to try it soom. Gotto get some WIP's done first.
Click to expand...

Yes I do like this one! Might be the afghan I been looking for. Ill have to try it and see


----------



## samazon

Ok here's the news, we are moving to Greenville South Carolina. We pick up the moving van and leave Thursday. Going to be a long trip!! Well there it is, won't be on for awhile hope to see lots of goodies when I get back. Well take care hope to be back soon :-D :-D :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Ok here's the news, we are moving to Greenville South Carolina. We pick up the moving van and leave Thursday. Going to be a long trip!! Well there it is, won't be on for awhile hope to see lots of goodies when I get back. Well take care hope to be back soon :-D :-D :-D


Safe Journey Samazon! What will you be working on in the car?? We will see you when you get there. I am crocheting around all my stitches blocks this month in hopes of assembling my squares soon.   :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Well, while not driving have a tote with some crochet squares. Easy to carry along. Would love to see your afghan when done. You have so many pretty squares :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Ok here's the news, we are moving to Greenville South Carolina. We pick up the moving van and leave Thursday. Going to be a long trip!! Well there it is, won't be on for awhile hope to see lots of goodies when I get back. Well take care hope to be back soon :-D :-D :-D


Greenville is about 45 mins to an hour from me. I'm between Asheville NC and Greenville. I don't drive any more, but maybe I could get my aide to meet you some where in South Hendersonville or Flat Rock NC. Flat Rock has a famouse Playhouse. I go there about twice a year to see a play. You might want to check it out. It's not too far from our LYS, the only one around (or left). Have a safe trip. PM me when you get settled.


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Well, while not driving have a tote with some crochet squares. Easy to carry along. Would love to see your afghan when done. You have so many pretty squares :-D


I will try to share some as I go along and will definitely share the grand finale! :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I will try to share some as I go along and will definitely share the grand finale! :thumbup:


I am eager to see also. I'm gonna have to do the same thing to my kitty blanket. My granny blankie has all the same size squares. That will be so much easier to put together. IF I can get all the little squares done. Only need a zillion.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> I am eager to see also. I'm gonna have to do the same thing to my kitty blanket. My granny blankie has all the same size squares. That will be so much easier to put together. IF I can get all the little squares done. Only need a zillion.


Only a Zillion huh? That shouldnt take you tooooooo long then :shock: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Only a Zillion huh? That shouldnt take you tooooooo long then :shock: :twisted: :lol:


Each square is pnly 3 1/2 inches each. But joining should go quickly, Gulp-I hope


----------



## hennalady

I have posted some blocks to skydrive for viewing by friends on KP. You should be able to view them here: (Copy and paste into browser. For some reason I am not getting a link here...)
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=4a77c611b3b86a99&id=4A77C611B3B86A99%21489&Bsrc=Photomail&Bpub=SDX.Photos&sff=1&authkey=!AL6ynC9XUbYYb1U#cid=4A77C611B3B86A99&id=4A77C611B3B86A99%21489&authkey=%21AL6ynC9XUbYYb1U
I hope you like


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I have posted some blocks to skydrive for viewing by friends on KP. You should be able to view them here: (Copy and paste into browser. For some reason I am not getting a link here...)
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=4a77c611b3b86a99&id=4A77C611B3B86A99%21489&Bsrc=Photomail&Bpub=SDX.Photos&sff=1&authkey=!AL6ynC9XUbYYb1U#cid=4A77C611B3B86A99&id=4A77C611B3B86A99%21489&authkey=%21AL6ynC9XUbYYb1U
> I hope you like


Got them. Great work.!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

I'm still making squares.

Triangles Lace Stitch (C)

Ch mult of 3 + 1
Prep row:1 sc in 2nd ch from hook and across to end.

Row 1: Ch 4, (counts as hdc and ch 2); Sk 1st St, *Ch 2, [yo, pick up a lp in next ch] 3 times.
Yo and draw through 7 loops on hook.(triangle made). *Ch 2, Yo pick up a loop in same st as last st of previous triangle, [yo and pick up a lp in next st] 2 times, yo and drawn thru 7 lps on hook. Rep from * across, end ch 1, 1 hdc in last hdc in last sc, turn.

2:Ch1 1 sc in 1st St, 1 sc in next ch-1 sp, 2 sc in ea ch-2 sp across, 1 sc in 2nd ch of t-ch, turn.

Rep rows 1 and 2 until desired length.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Correction: On row 1 after (Triangle made) Ignore this 2nd *. Sorry. JR


----------



## samazon

Well ladies we made it :thumbup: What a trip!! Will never do that again in fact at my age probably never will lol Just got internet back on, have been dying to get back on see whats happening :-D And yes angelsmom we will have to try and meet up not that far away. Need to get settled first though (I hate moving) and this was a big one. Well anyway glad to be back :-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Glad


samazon said:


> Well ladies we made it :thumbup: What a trip!! Will never do that again in fact at my age probably never will lol Just got internet back on, have been dying to get back on see whats happening :-D And yes angelsmom we will have to try and meet up not that far away. Need to get settled first though (I hate moving) and this was a big one. Well anyway glad to be back :-D :-D :thumbup:


Glad you made it safely.The weather here really does get better. Been a weird year. When I moved here, I said never again and I meant it.
Welcome. I've been working on some old projects, trying to finish some WIP's. Have a new grand niece on the way, so I've been trying to make baby things.So far so good.Made a blanket, but forgot to take a picture. Duh!!


----------



## samazon

The weather here has been better than Washington! Got snow there this week :lol: Have been working on new afghan for DD, still haven't posted anything from christmas oh well soon :-D Still trying to figure out where everything is and where to put it all :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> The weather here has been better than Washington! Got snow there this week :lol: Have been working on new afghan for DD, still haven't posted anything from christmas oh well soon :-D Still trying to figure out where everything is and where to put it all :lol:


Now is a great time to organize your stash and notions.If you put it off, you'll end up with a mess like I have. Although I finally have enough bins for all my yarn. Now I have to label everything so I can find what I need when I need it. Sure you know what I mean. Have Fun!!


----------



## samazon

Oh yes I do, thanks


----------



## Angelsmom1

It's been a while since I have done any new squares. I have a Great Niece on the way and have been making baby hings. Thought I would share this one. Pattern is from a book series, Stitch by Stitch Vol 1. I call it a baby sack. In pink of course.


----------



## samazon

That's really nice, mom's going to love it :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

Thanks. I made it a bit bigger so she will fit it come next winter.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Angelsmom1 said:


> Thanks. I made it a bit bigger so she will fit it come next winter.


I have come up with another project idea. Our local Humane Society, a no-kill shelter welcomes mats that are knit or crocheted for the cages. I have talked to the director and said they could use as many as we can make. I have all the sizes of the diffrent cages. She agreed that 100% acrylic yarns would be best as they are machine washable and dried. The only request was that the mats be fairly dense to avoid toe nails getting caught up in yarn.
It would be great if some other KP'ers could donate time in making mats or erven donate acrylic yarn in worsted weight oe bulky #5 weight yarn.There are plenty of stitch patterns here to choose from. I made some in Single Crochet and Half Double Crochet. But seed stitch or a tight Garter stitch would work well for you knitters.Any one who would like o help in this charitable work can PM me for more info. Maybe you have new stitches we could use and can post them here. I would love the help.


----------



## samazon

Here's a stitch pattern for you, it works up really dense and it's only 2 rows. I've made 2 of these afghans last year and am working on another now(off and on :lol: ) Just use the pattern for the front I didn't even download just wrote it out so simple.
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/faux-shearling-throw


----------



## samazon

Oh forgot to say these are squares so make any size you want :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

Samazon, Hello, long time no hear from you. Your right this pattern will look and work great for beds/mats. Thanks. Now if I can get you to join in and make us a mat or two.I'm having fun doing it.
Thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## mtnmama67

fashion said:


> What a wonderful idea and I like the swatch.
> 
> WillieMae


Just found this topic!!Such a great idea...already thinking of a use for the first stitch pattern posted...a little different..think it would be a great border...


----------



## Angelsmom1

mtnmama67 said:


> Just found this topic!!Such a great idea...already thinking of a use for the first stitch pattern posted...a little different..think it would be a great border...


Welcome mtnmama67. There are many to choose from.

Just wanted to announce that Baby Emma was born Monday July 8th 2013. She is 8 lbs 7 ozs and 21" long. Has dark hair and is healthy as is mom. Nice job to Chris and Jenna. Emma is my great niece from my nephew and his wife.Keep joking with my brother that he is now an old grandpa.


----------



## mtnmama67

Angelsmom1 said:


> Welcome mtnmama67. There are many to choose from.
> 
> Just wanted to announce that Baby Emma was born Monday July 8th 2013. She is 8 lbs 7 ozs and 21" long. Has dark hair and is healthy as is mom. Nice job to Chris and Jenna. Emma is my great niece from my nephew and his wife.Keep joking with my brother that he is now an old grandpa.


Thank you for the warm welcome!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

mtnmama67 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!!


your welcome and enjoy browsing!!


----------



## hennalady

welcome newbies! We are happy to have you join us. Feel free to add some lovely stitches to our post for all to share. I am happy to announce my first blanket is done! Sorry I dont have pics yet but Im working on it


----------



## hennalady

welcome newbies! We are happy to have you join us. Feel free to add some lovely stitches to our post for all to share. I am happy to announce my first blanket is done! Sorry I dont have pics yet but Im working on it


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> welcome newbies! We are happy to have you join us. Feel free to add some lovely stitches to our post for all to share. I am happy to announce my first blanket is done! Sorry I dont have pics yet but Im working on it


Congrats....Can't wait to see.


----------



## samazon

Yes would love to see it :-D


----------

